# El hilo para hablar de las consecuencias económicas de la invasión de Ucrania



## Visilleras (24 Feb 2022)

Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.

¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
¿Habrá desabastecimiento en supermercados?

Comentemos amistosamente


----------



## Pepeprisas (24 Feb 2022)

Venga mi apuesta es que toda esta parafernalia lo han montado para cuando nos suban el gas +1500% la gente no se altere mucho y lo encuentre hasta razonable.


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



No habrá desabastecimiento de los productos más comunes 

Y en España ni siquiera faltará gas o combustible

Pero el Capital es miedoso, muchas empresas recogerán velas, y otras tantas pararán proyectos.

Al final quedarán las más grandes o más atrevidas y podrán poner los precios que le de la gana

Habrá hiperinflación con las estanterías llenas

Ese es mi pronostico


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".

Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.

Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



yo me compre la semana pasada un Mercedes SLK kompressor. Lo mismo mas adelante sera imposible


----------



## Avidiuscasio (24 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo lo primero que se me ocurre es una buena subida en el precio de los alimentos, mejor que adelantéis y engordes las despensas para varios meses( o todo el año), antes que se hagan notorios los desabastecimientos y los borregos recién tomen conciencia, o cuando el agua les llegue al cuello.


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

Viene desde muy atrás, pero desde hace un par de años es ya más que evidente que NADA de lo que ocurre es casual. Absolutamente todo está calculado con más o menos precisión.


----------



## hefesto (24 Feb 2022)

Por lo pronto ya esta el barril a 102$


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (24 Feb 2022)

Ninguna , no va a haber ninguna.

Un pequeño bache que se recuperará enseguida en bolsas y fondos y ya esta.

Y el Putin acaba de destruir a misilazo limpio la poca tecnología rusa en armamento que aun quedaba en Ucrania.

Y se acabó.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Feb 2022)

A ver: la crisis ya está desatada y no hay quien la pare, es la consecuencia de los dos últimos años de trabajar arduamente contra la economía, más lo que ya venía de fondo de antes, incluidas las medidas de los bancos centrales en la última década intensificadas hasta el paroxismo estos dos años. Ahora pondrán de excusa a Putin, el demoño dojo, y a correr.


----------



## poppom (24 Feb 2022)

Desabastecimiento no, todavía estamos lejos de eso.
Que las cosas sean tan caras que la situación sea similar a un desabastecimiento, sí


----------



## Agilipollado (24 Feb 2022)

Subida brutal de precios de productos producidos en España porque los pacoempresaurios diran que les afecta la guerra ( por ejemplo, los bombardeos en Almeria o La Rioja )


----------



## Ufo (24 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



A mi me preocupa el precio de la comida. Ya lo he dicho varias veces comemos todos los días gracias a las exportaciones de trigo y maíz de Rusia y Ucrania. No producimos ni la mitad de lo consumismo y si se cortan las exportaciones de Rusia y Ucrania en 3 meses se acabarán las reservas. No es exagerado pensar que pasaremos hambre como la guerra de Ucrania se alargue.


Todo esto es una locura económica que empezó con el Maidan


----------



## MaGiVer (24 Feb 2022)

Vamos a dejar de comprar gas ruso directamente, para comprar gas yanki al doble de precio mediante regasificadora.
Y como no llega, seguiremos comprando gas a Rusia, pero regasificado a través de China.

Para joder al sargento, hoy no como.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Por lo pronto ya esta el barril a 102$



¿Ese precio es de ahora mismo?


----------



## hefesto (24 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Ese precio es de ahora mismo?



No ya a 103,52


----------



## Octubrista (24 Feb 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo primero que se me ocurre es una buena subida en el precio de los alimentos, mejor que adelantéis y llenes las despensas para varios meses( o todo el año), antes que se hagan notorios los desabastecimientos y los borregos tomen conciencia.



Ahí estamos.

Ucrania es un gran productor de grano y aceites.

Por ejemplo, en la base de muchos alimentos precocinados hay esos componentes, especialmente el aceite de girasol.

La gente no ve que no hay reemplazo a corto plazo a esos alimentos, y eso empujará la inflación.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Feb 2022)

barril de brent cerquita de los 150 

idem con el gas.


----------



## Jomach (24 Feb 2022)

Rusia es el mayor productor de paladio del mundo.
Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de aluminio del mundo.
Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de gas del mundo.
Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de cereal del mundo.
Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de madera del mundo.

Y Europa no produce muchas de las cosas arriba descritas porque tener minas, industrias metalúrgicas y demás es muy poco ecológico, resiliente, sostenible, inclusivo, con perspectiva de género y no se cuántas mamarrachadas más.
Pero las sanciones las pone Europa, y por supuesto, las pagarán los europeos de a pie.


----------



## porcospin (24 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



EL que no pueda pagar la energia si, el pudiente tendra la que necesita.
Si bien Europa ya tiene planeada su independencia energetica ahora el empujon sera vertiginoso.

Que nadie se sorprenda si volvuen los maximo de 100km/h en autopista, aunque para los tractorSUB de los ultimos años deberia bajar a 80km/h

Espeña solo necesita unos meses desde siebra a recogida para ciertas cosechas, a lo mejor algun agricultor se esta frotando las manos



Vercingetorix dijo:


> No habrá desabastecimiento de los productos más comunes
> 
> Y en España ni siquiera faltará gas o combustible
> 
> ...



Combustible no faltara, especialmente porque muchos no podrán permitirse el nuevo precio.
Tampoco se como los repartidores de Armazon van a repercutir el coste del combustible, quizas haciendo mas horas gratis.

Pronostico escasez de bicicletas y patines eléctricos 

Comida sobrara, en el hiper y en los contenedores



Jomach dijo:


> Rusia es el mayor productor de paladio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de aluminio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de gas del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de cereal del mundo.
> ...



Correcto las pagaremos los europeos de a pie, incluyendo a los pobres rusa que ya llevan tiempo siendo castigados por su pais y los mercados.


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Rusia es el mayor productor de paladio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de aluminio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de gas del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de cereal del mundo.
> ...




Ding-Ding-Ding !...


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Combustible no faltara, especialmente porque muchos no podrán permitirse el nuevo precio.
> Tampoco se como los repartidores de Armazon van a repercutir el coste del combustible, quizas haciendo mas horas gratis.
> 
> Pronostico escasez de bicicletas y patines eléctricos
> ...



Tendremos menos y seremos felices (o no) porque....no quedará otra.


----------



## ray merryman (24 Feb 2022)

No os hagáis pajas mentales con pepinos nucleares en España que eso no va a pasar.
Si España toma parte en la guerrera que seguramente lo va a hacer porque Peter es un subnormal de cuidado y quiere comerle el rabo al viejo senil,Putin se mosquera y mandará dinero y mercenarios a Cataluña para volver a "agitar" el avispero,que de momento está tranquilito porque están sacando hasta los higadillos al bobierno este que tenemos.
Si el conflicto realmente va para largo y no unas cuantas semanas como dicen los expertos,puede que incluso Rusia reconozca a Cataluña como una república independiente y mandé más apoyo solo por joder a España, y por el sur con Marruecos igual.


----------



## auricooro (24 Feb 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Subida brutal de precios de productos producidos en España porque los pacoempresaurios diran que les afecta la guerra ( por ejemplo, los bombardeos en Almeria o La Rioja )



Si sube el pienso es más caro dar de comer al cerdo. Tu cerdo de la Rioja come pienso ucraniano, y tus campos se abonan con abono ruso.


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Si sube el pienso es más caro dar de comer al cerdo. Tu cerdo de la Rioja come pienso ucraniano, y tus campos se abonan con abono ruso.



Pues no habrá ni una cosa, ni otra.

¿ Le apetecen unos grillos ? mmm...están buenísimos !!!


----------



## Avidiuscasio (24 Feb 2022)

Se viene un ostion tremendo hoy, mañana será tarde.

La gente no puede vivir sin comer, esta crisis es la tan augurada (por años) crisis de los alimentos.

No solo sufrirán los importadores netos como Europa también los exportadores, agregar los costes de transporte, fletes , distribución, todo con el barril en máximos.

Se viene un guano máximo.


----------



## OYeah (24 Feb 2022)

Yo digo que unos mil euros por cabeza para este año. En gasolina y electricidad y comida.

Eso más o menos es lo que nos va a costar esto. Nada más.


----------



## porcospin (24 Feb 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales con pepinos nucleares en España que eso no va a pasar.
> Si España toma parte en la guerrera que seguramente lo va a hacer porque Peter es un subnormal de cuidado y quiere comerle el rabo al viejo senil,Putin se mosquera y mandará dinero y mercenarios a Cataluña para volver a "agitar" el avispero,que de momento está tranquilito porque están sacando hasta los higadillos al bobierno este que tenemos.
> Si el conflicto realmente va para largo y no unas cuantas semanas como dicen los expertos,puede que incluso Rusia reconozca a Cataluña como una república independiente y mandé más apoyo solo por joder a España, y por el sur con Marruecos igual.



En tu relato solo hecho en falta a Puigdemont reconociendo las republicas independientes y enviando a sus CDR a combatir junto al ejercito de Putin contra los nazis de Madrid digo Kiev.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Por lo pronto ya esta el barril a 102$



Automáticamente España en recesión


----------



## Manufacturer (24 Feb 2022)

Es la excusa para el desabastecimiento, restricciones, etc. También es una magnífica alfombra bajo la que meter mucha mierda globalista: los muertos de la cacuna se pueden achacar a ataques con armas secretas, las vaciadas de cuenta, a hackers rusos, se pueden implantar "carneles" identificativos-monedero-pasaporte-tarjeta sanitaria, hará falta identificación para entrar en Internet, declararán estados de alerta, se les podrá acusar de guerra biológica con virus como el de la viruela, se podrá recluir a los negacionistas y acusarlos de colaboracionismo, se podrá forzar cacunaciones...
En fin, diría que la eterna y lejana guerra entre Eurasia y Oceanía le vendría de Putísima madre al gran hermano


----------



## RvD (24 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo digo que unos mil euros por cabeza para este año. En gasolina y electricidad y comida.
> 
> Eso más o menos es lo que nos va a costar esto. Nada más.



¿ Dónde hay que firmar ? Pero luego no me cuenten cuentos...


----------



## ventxema (24 Feb 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Es la excusa para el desabastecimiento, restricciones, etc. También es una magnífica alfombra bajo la que meter mucha mierda globalista: los muertos de la cacuna se pueden achacar a ataques con armas secretas, las vaciadas de cuenta, a hackers rusos, se pueden implantar "carneles" identificativos-monedero-pasaporte-tarjeta sanitaria, hará falta identificación para entrar en Internet, declararán estados de alerta, se les podrá acusar de guerra biológica con virus como el de la viruela, se podrá recluir a los negacionistas y acusarlos de colaboracionismo, se podrá forzar cacunaciones...
> En fin, diría que la eterna y lejana guerra entre Eurasia y Oceanía le vendría de Putísima madre al gran hermano



Todo esto es lo que me mantiene sin poder dormir muchas noches.
Y lo peor es que vamos de cabeza y a muy poca gente parece importarle. 

¡Que mierda de futuro estamos dejando!


----------



## vpsn (24 Feb 2022)

subira el precio de alquiler y d elos pisos porque vendran mas inmigrantes del magreb


----------



## SrPurpuron (24 Feb 2022)

A nosotros no se pero se vienen tiempos muy jodidos para Rusia. Van a retroceder hasta los años 90 de un día para otro.


----------



## Palpatine (24 Feb 2022)

Aceleron para que comais gusanos y semen de cucas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> A nosotros no se pero se vienen tiempos muy jodidos para Rusia. Van a retroceder hasta los años 90 de un día para otro.



Bueno había protestas CDE los jóvenes contra la corrupción y tal .pero ahora esos jóvenes estarán muriendo en Ucrania..así no hay más protestas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Feb 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Se viene un ostion tremendo hoy, mañana será tarde.
> 
> La gente no puede vivir sin comer, esta crisis es la tan augurada (por años) crisis de los alimentos.
> 
> ...



Se pueden conseguir otros proveedores de cereales y gas, pero a un precio mayor, y en cantidades algo limitadas.

La espiral inflacionista va a continuar.


----------



## XicoRaro (24 Feb 2022)

Lo puse en el hilo del inicio de la guerra esta madrugada. Me autocito:

_*Resumen de lo que viene:
Guerra Europea
Petróleo a 150-200 dolares.
Inflación galopante en Europa.
Subida de tipos Europeos.
Default Español.
Los Rojos aplican la nueva ley de seguridad nacional.
Se quedan con todos los ahorros, y posesiones de los ciudadanos, y nos hacen trabajar de gratis para mantener Moronegros, y Femicharos.*_

*Y todo lo anterior ocurrirá si España no se mete en esta guerra, que ni nos va ni nos viene. Si entramos en la guerra todo será peor.*


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que hay una agenda mundial y todo lo que ocurre está planificado, no creo que Putin forma parte de esa agenda sino todo lo contrario y occidente ha llevado a Rusia a dar un puñetazo en la mesa. 

Esa agenda contempla una disminución drástica de la población y la población que se salve totalmente controlada, sumisa y obediente bajo un gobierno mundial. 

Para ello tienen que dividir y convertir en pedazos las naciones históricas , los territorios serán un guiry gay de opiniones donde nadie se pondrá de acuerdo o un acuerdo lleve años bajo la burocracia , territorios sin ejércitos, sin autonomía , dependientes etc. del gobierno mundial.

la escasez de cereales de Ucrania impactarán en primer lugar en países del islam donde habrá revoluciones que bien dirigidas terminarán en guerras civiles, ni os quiero decir un Marruecos con esas condiciones lo que puede significar para España. 

Para nosotros las cosas pueden pintar negras, nos creemos que como tenemos gas de Argelia somos los reyes del bambo, pero el gas no es nuestro, es de Argelia y Argelia es aliada de Rusia y Marruecos está en medio, gran enemigo de Argelia y España suple a Marruecos con gas, que a Argelia se le tuerza un tornillo está dentro de lo previsible y más que posible.

Lo de Alemania no tiene nombre, han cancelado el gaseoducto Nord Stream 2 y Rusia vende su gas a China ¿estamos locos? Eso si que es una sanción y no las sanciones de € y $ que son pedazos de papeles de deuda al por mayor 

De momento y como mínimo inflación galopante, escasez de gasolinas y de gas a precios nunca vistos, paralalización de la industria , más desempleo y estanflación que comenzaremos a ver en su esplendor en dos-tres meses


----------



## EGO (24 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo creo que hay una agenda mundial y todo lo que ocurre está planificado, *no creo que Putin forma parte de esa agenda* sino todo lo contrario y occidente ha llevado a Rusia a dar un puñetazo en la mesa.



Por dios las cosas que hay que leer...












Mira como agacha bien la cabecita delante de uno de los jefe brujos...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Con lo caro que esta el petroleo, y lo que va a subir?? Yo no lo haría desde luego. Bueno si puedes permitirtelo adelante


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Feb 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Petróleo a 150-200 dolares



Si estuviera seguro de eso apalancaria x100 1 millón de eypos.


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Feb 2022)

yo creo que todo dependerá del tiempo que dure el follón.

Una vez consumada la ocupación, política de hechos consumados y tendente a establecer puentes.

Todos sabemos que ucrania no es lo mismo que polonia o rumanía. Otra cosa es que el tío putin quiera meterse con las repúblicas bálticas, que sí están en la otan... entonces ahí estaríamos jodidos...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Feb 2022)

En Hezpain:
-Subida de precios
-Subida de impuestos
-Inflacion

eso para empezar, ya luego si la cosa se pone fea de verdad:
-confiscacion de ahorros y propiedades por parte del gobierno ROJO, a traves de la nueva ley de seguridaC nacional
-obligacion de trabajar para moronegros gratis por solidaridaC

Todo eso mientras se le echa la culpa a Franco y a la extrema derecha.

En las siguientes elecciones, para mas INRI, mayoria absoluta de la PSOE.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Feb 2022)

A España, cualquier tragedia que acontezca en el mundo le viene bien, porque vive de sacar partido a situaciones económicas excepcionales, esas que requieren de estímulos, de fabricar billetes, de comprar de deuda, de ser permisivos con el déficit, la deuda pública, etc.. Aunque resulte paradójico a España lo que le afectaría enormemente es la vuelta a la normalidad, la vuelta a una situación económica de normalidad.


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Por dios las cosas que hay que leer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es un saludo, no puedes juzgar por una foto, juzga por hechos, Putin defiende su nación, es nacionalista , lo contrario de lo que pretende el NOM


----------



## silverwindow (24 Feb 2022)

Parece que Putin lleve un traje de mercadillo comparado con el otro.


----------



## Wamba (24 Feb 2022)

La bolsa rusa cae un 30%.


----------



## EGO (24 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es un saludo, no puedes juzgar por una foto, juzga por hechos, Putin defiende su nación, es nacionalista , lo contrario de lo que pretende el NOM



Putin es un rojo que habla de "desnazificar".

¿Desnazificar..que,puto enano acomplejado?

Los nazis ya fueron derrotados en 1945 y el mundo actual esta en la mierda por culpa de los que ganaron la guerra,no de los nazis.

Putin Essta dentro del NOM como el que mas,solo que siendo la cara B para que la gente se haga pajillas mentales con el.Como pasa con VOX...siempre una alternativa para que pienses que estas luchando contra los malos.

Esto es el enesimo ataque a la Europa blanca y ahora le toca al titere Putin con sus hordas eslavas provocar la guerraza para que de nuevo los europeos vayan a matarse a la guerra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2022)

A qué espera la UEFA al baneo de equipos rusos de fútbol?..
Porque el Polonia Rusia de marzo .ejem..


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Feb 2022)

Todo esto es gracias s la política verde de la estúpida UE durante decenas de años. Rusia sabe que dependemos de ellos y ha dado el golpe.
Alex Berenson lo explica de maravilla criticando las políticas progres que nos han llevado aquí.

Consecuencias para Europa que se le acabo la energía.
A ver que dice Greta.









Re-Gretas, Ukraine has a few


How the European obsession with decarbonization has driven energy and electricity prices through the roof and helped give Vladimir Putin license to do whatever he likes




alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Feb 2022)

Subida precio doritos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Feb 2022)

A España le beneficia que los rusos corten el suministro del gas, por la regasificación del GNL y tal

Hablando de gas, el suministro continua sin problemas a pesar de las hostilidades


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Feb 2022)

Subirá el pan


----------



## Hermericus (24 Feb 2022)

Europa con dependencia total de los anglos y sus queridos aliados islamistas en materia energetica.

Buena prensa y propaganda a favor del islam, docenas de millones de moros a Europa con permiso para hace cualquier cosa, son sus costumbres.


----------



## trichetin (24 Feb 2022)

Aquí comentan algo de las consecuencias en España de las sanciones, ya desde lo de Crimea: 





Con Otra Mirada – 14 de febrero – 7NN







7nn.tv


----------



## trichetin (24 Feb 2022)

Lluvia sol y guerra en Sebastopol.


----------



## Poncio (24 Feb 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Lluvia sol y guerra en Sebastopol.



Eso lo decía mi bisabuelo, según cuenta mi madre.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (24 Feb 2022)

Los universitarios españoles preocupados, han salido a la calle disfrazados para la fiesta de hoy jueves de no se que Facultad en salamanca


----------



## elpaguitas (24 Feb 2022)

ocurrira como en la plandemia, todo dios va a acaparar papel higiénico e ingredientes de repostería


----------



## Mdutch (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Yo esperaria: La gasolina subira mucho, y los coches con consumos desorbitados bajaran de precio.
PERO, Al mismo tiempo, me puedo equivocar, es mas, ultimamente me suelo equivocar, asi que tambien alquilaria in V8 un findesemana ahora, y asi, en caso de que el calculo sea erroneo, te medioquitas la espina ahora que puedes.


----------



## meanboy (24 Feb 2022)

Plan decrecimiento non stop.


----------



## guanoincoming (24 Feb 2022)

Mi apuesta es que Rota hará honor a su nombre.


----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que económicamente no va a afectar en nada, por que en el fondo es una guerra ideologica del NWO contra los ultimos recovecos donde aun las ideas clasicas Cristianas o Sincretistas de la familia siguen en pie.

Ademas China va a invadir Taiwan en cero coma.

Esto es una guerra no de Rusia contra Ucrania, es la guerra final del NWO contra sus enemigos.

Suerte a todos. Pero la economía va por otro camino, la inflación ya estaba por las nubes antes de la guerra, la deuda ya estaba por las nubes antes de la guerra, Europa ya estaba quebrada antes de la guerra... Y si a eso le sumas la africanizacion de Europa... Pues el resultado esta claro.


----------



## ray merryman (24 Feb 2022)

Sin desviar el hilo pero ¿cómo estás viendo a pie de calle con la gente y las noticias del conflicto?¿ supermercados normales o como los primeros días de la pandemia?
Un conocido iba a llenar el maletero de latunes y bombonas de gas por miedo a que suceda la histeria del papel del wccomo hace dos años.


----------



## Benemerito (24 Feb 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Subirá el pan



Comeremos pasteles pues


----------



## Wolvernite (24 Feb 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Sin desviar el hilo pero ¿cómo estás viendo a pie de calle con la gente y las noticias del conflicto?¿ supermercados normales o como los primeros días de la pandemia?
> Un conocido iba a llenar el maletero de latunes y bombonas de gas por miedo a que suceda la histeria del papel del wccomo hace dos años.



Veo que los más follabozales son los que más aterrorizados están de los rusos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Feb 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Veo que los más follabozales son los que más aterrorizados están de los rusos.



Coincide plenamente.

En definitiva se trata de la gente que cree a pies juntillas lo que les dicen los telepredicadores de la caja tonta.

Tele dice, NPC hace. Tele instruye, NPC asimila e imita. "Pensar por uno mismo es de fachas o de ignorantes.", te dirán.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Feb 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es un rojo que habla de "desnazificar".
> 
> ¿Desnazificar..que,puto enano acomplejado?
> 
> ...



Yo no entro en polémica con alguien tan mal informado , es perder el tiempo


----------



## petro6 (24 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que me preocupa es la pasta que voy a palmar en Bolsa,el resto cómo si revienta el mundo.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Máximo histórico del oro en euros:






Oro en máximos históricos en euros. La "reliquia bárbara" se va a poner de moda...


Tarde o temprano se pondrá en el foco de atención de la gente... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-salga-en-la-tv-sera-demasiado-tarde.1414833/ En un momento dado, como en toda estafa, tendrán que recoger cable y desprogramar a la borregada del adoctrinamiento recibido en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (24 Feb 2022)

Joder. Como pase esto ya nos pueden mandar gas los gusanos. Si no podemos pagarlo a Rusia no se si se van a quedar las tropas en ucrania o llegan hasta paris.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Feb 2022)

Yo acabo de comprar un quintal de velas por Amazon. Ahora solo tengo que ver como hago para cargar el movil con ellas.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Tal y como esta el panorama, robalo. En breve no habra estado ni de derecho ni de hecho qué te persiga. El problema es qué vas a tener qué robar tambien un par de mulas y un yugo para qué pueda rodar.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Feb 2022)

La UE duda entre dejar sin postre a Putin o mandarlo al rincón de pensar.

Tengo curiosidad por saber como sobrevive a esto la economía rusa en particular y la de la UE en general. De la nuestra no me preocupo, pase lo que pase va a ser un lose-lose de manual.


----------



## Busher (24 Feb 2022)

¿Lo resumimos en una imagen...?


----------



## GeneralTaylor (24 Feb 2022)

Yo digo que dos euros el litro de gasolina en menos de un mes


----------



## Soy forero (24 Feb 2022)

Al final ha sido en febrero


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (24 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 956533
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Feb 2022)

Está claro que, por "costumbre", en España se aprovechará la situación para subir precios sin pasar.


----------



## ransomraff (24 Feb 2022)

Atentos al precio del trigo.

La inflación es jodida, pero una tontería comparado con pasar hambre. 
Las primaveras árabes salieron de protestas por el precio del trigo/pan.


----------



## chainsaw man (24 Feb 2022)

Proteger vuestros ordenadores y cuentas bancarias, que la guerra fisica es con ucrania pero al cibernetica puede ser con cualquier pais, banco, individuo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (24 Feb 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Veo que los más follabozales son los que más aterrorizados están de los rusos.



Es la programación, va todo de serie.


----------



## superloki (24 Feb 2022)

Si alguien tenía pensado hacer un viaje en coche en breve, no debería tardar mucho en hacerlo. Aunque el combustible ha subido bastante, creo que no hemos visto nada todavía. La semana que viene me voy a coger unas vacaciones adelantadas antes de que entre marzo. Nada de esto me huele bien, y mi instinto me dice que me pierda por ahí unos días... a la vuelta ya veremos como afrontarlo...


----------



## selenio (24 Feb 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo primero que se me ocurre es una buena subida en el precio de los alimentos, mejor que adelantéis y llenes las despensas para varios meses( o todo el año), antes que se hagan notorios los desabastecimientos y los borregos recién tomen conciencia cuando el agua les llegue al cuello.



Pero en los alimentos frescos no puedes hacer eso de llenar las estanterias, en eso pagaras la subida si o si.


----------



## Renegato (24 Feb 2022)

Que los 20€ tipicos que echamos los burbujos en la gasolinera nos va a dar para 10 litros justos


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

Bueno de momento parece que todavía queda papel del culo en el mercadona así que esto de la guerra en Ucrania para la gente del pueblo no debe ser para tanto ... Y así queda demostrada una vez más la inmensa sabiduria popular de la gente.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Subida del precio del gas del 40% hoy:









Gas prices in Europe rise above $1,500
 

Later, the price of gas has slowed down to about $1,450




tass.com





Pero no es porque se haya interrumpido el suministro a través de Ucrania:









Gazprom confirmed gas supplies through Ukraine


According to the official representative of the holding, Gazprom transports gas through Ukraine in the normal mode in accordance with the applications of consumers from Europe




tass.com





Si las sanciones económicas afectasen a los hidrocarburos rusos, los precios se dispararían. Igualmente se dispararían se se cortase el acceso al sistema de pagos SWIFT a los bancos rusos ya que no se podrían validar las transacciones entre Europa y Rusia.


----------



## Alvaro_c (24 Feb 2022)

Las campurrianas subirán de precio, id haciendo acopio. Ahora toca arrancar cepas y volver a sembrar cereal.


----------



## jota1971 (24 Feb 2022)

Lo peor que podia pasar No es la energia es el TRIGO y la CEBADA de los cuales Rusia y Ucrania son Grandes exportadores, aquí seria una subida de piensos y Carne brutal en paises pobres el Hambre y la guerra......


----------



## Marco Porcio (24 Feb 2022)

Debo ir recogiendo ya leña para el próximo invierno?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (24 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar un quintal de velas por Amazon. Ahora solo tengo que ver como hago para cargar el movil con ellas.



Con este aparatejo es fácil, pero yo usaría leña en lugar d velas...









BioLite CampStove 2+ | Campz.es


llll➤ Comprar BioLite CampStove 2+ online al mejor precio ✚ Envío RÁPIDO ✚ Devoluciones GRATUITAS ➤ en Campz.es




www.campz.es


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

Lo que veo acojonante es que la UE se este comportando como un miserable perro faldero a sabiendas de que esto va a costar y mucho al nivel de vida de sus ciudadanos. Es que le estamos haciendo el juego a EEUU con muy poco que ganar y practicamente todo que perder ... Tenemos inflación al cielo asegurada y eso es lo mínimo que vamos a ver. No hay manera de sustituir el gas ni el petroleo ruso, no hay vendedores, no hay infraestructura para traerlo y descargarlo y sobre todo no hay tiempo. Nunca jamas ha sido tan evidente lo poco que les importamos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Feb 2022)

Sube el gas y la gasolina, bueno, lo de la gasolina ya es un hecho.


----------



## Mentefria2 (24 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ir a mi tienda favorita de León. La cecina que estuvo a 25 euros el kilo durante años y subió en enero a 28 euros, estaba en 35 eurazos el kilo. Me he quedado así.. en Abril en 50..


----------



## Blackest (24 Feb 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Atentos al precio del trigo.
> 
> La inflación es jodida, pero una tontería comparado con pasar hambre.
> Las primaveras árabes salieron de protestas por el precio del trigo/pan.





> Las primaveras árabes salieron de protestas por el precio del trigo/pan.



Dios santo.....
Si claro las primaveras son simplemente gente que que esta muy cabreada y entonces crea una revolución y derroca a un gobierno.
Como ahora mismo, que nos estamos manifestando masivamente por las brutales subidas que padecemos.. oh wait


----------



## alas97 (24 Feb 2022)

parece que la peña no se entera de lo que va lo de "cambio climatico" "agenda 2030" "energías renovables" "blm" "woke" y toda la demás parafernalia.

Los están metiendo en una economía de guerra donde su alimentación sera por gramos estilo stalingrado, españa postguerra, alemania postguerra, uk postguerra, muro de hierro sovietico, la gente comiendo cucarachas en barras energeticas, grillos, viviendo sin consumismo, sin coches, alumbrandose con velas, un solo par de zapatos resilientes por decadas, de goma, cartón, de lo que sea. todo esto nos lo han vendido como guay de que no tendrás nada y serás feliz. con toques de quedas, control brutal de la oposición, de la población borrega y colaboracionista.

Van a vivir con lo mínimo con fuerzas suficientes solo para vivir otro día, mientras la elite seguirá con su forma de vida de despilfarro y abundancia.

A mi no me afecta, ya soy espartano desde que vine a este mundo. pobrecillos los que viven del postureo.

Pero ustedes a lo suyo y a seguir creyendo que esto no nos afecta a todos por igual.

La población de tercer mundo que han metido a cascoporro es para eso, para que les hagan de colchón de contención de la elite contra su propia población. al final cuando la mierda explota entra la religión, que es la única que vende humo de que vas a tener abundancia en la otra vida, en el paraíso de mahoma o de jesusito.

Los vere entrando en masa a las mezquitas o a las iglesias mientras el papa pancho se frota sus artríticas manos llenas de anillones.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Feb 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Con este aparatejo es fácil, pero yo usaría leña en lugar d velas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La virgen... y yo que lo decia de broma.... me compro uno ahora mismo.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (24 Feb 2022)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> Yo digo que dos euros el litro de gasolina en menos de un mes



Veo la apuesta, y la subo: en unos 15 días. Saludos.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## porcospin (24 Feb 2022)

Alvaro_c dijo:


> Las campurrianas subirán de precio, id haciendo acopio. Ahora toca arrancar cepas y volver a sembrar cereal.



arrancar? hay secarrales y descampados con potencial productivo abandonados desde hace decadas, diria que con la extensión de varios paises


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Feb 2022)

Se acabó pincharnos rusitas a pelito en la Costa Brava.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Feb 2022)

Pedro el Grande, Alejandro I, Nicolás II, Stalin, Putin.....todos los líderes rusos a lo largo de la Historia tienen esa puñetera obsesión imperialista. La invasión de Ucrania certifica la muerte de los USA como gendarme universal, la inutilidad de la OTAN y el ectoplasma que es la Unión Europea. Nadie va a mover un dedo por el gobierno ucraniano, se les llenará la boca de sanciones y seguiremos pagando el gas y el petróleo cuatro veces más caros de lo que ya lo están. Rusia no va a absorber a Ucrania ni a ocuparla. Todo terminará con un estatuto de neutralidad y un gobierno favorable a Rusia, es decir, como estaba antes de noviembre de 2013 y el golpe de Maidán, menos Crimea y el Donbás.

Cuando acabe todo Putin se dará un homenaje con un desfile soviético en la Plaza Roja y dará instrucciones para que al morir momifiquen su cuerpo y lo expongan en vez del de Lenin.

No se cómo puede haber gente que se le caiga la baba con este mamarracho.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Feb 2022)

Algo no cuadra, las bolsas se han dado la vuelta y el precio del petroleo y gas se ha moderado, parece que occidente se ha bajado los pantalones, el ataque ha sido en el momento perfecto, Europa simplemente no se puede permitir una intervencion, ni la sociedad esta preparada ni la economia puede permitirse ni por asomo prescindir de lo que le ofrece Rusia. Dentro de una semana veremos evolucion, pero todo pinta a postureo y poco mas, eso si, estamos acabados como lo que fuese que eramos.

Proxima parada Taiwan.


----------



## casaire (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Comprátelo ya... Yo tuve un Mercedes SL 500 AMG v8 y es la satisfacción más grande que me ha dado la vida... Descapotable en Verano , con la Luna arriba , yo solo recorriendo el Mediterráneo y el sonido V8 de fondo..... Lo tuve que vender por que no había bastante gasolina en los alrededores para alimentar a la bestia.


----------



## OYeah (24 Feb 2022)

Sigo pensando que en nuestro bolsillo unos mil pavos en este año, 2022. Un salario mínimo menos.

Eso si, de cara al futuro pues no se sabe, el dólar está tocado de muerte y morirá matando, a ver la siguiente jugada. 

Las criptos no han servido para nada, y Rusia es el pais con más oro por moneda emitida.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Feb 2022)

Teniamos una inflación por las nubes, tendremos una inflación por la estratosfera


----------



## chusto (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> A mi me preocupa el precio de la comida. Ya lo he dicho varias veces comemos todos los días gracias a las exportaciones de trigo y maíz de Rusia y Ucrania. No producimos ni la mitad de lo consumismo y si se cortan las exportaciones de Rusia y Ucrania en 3 meses se acabarán las reservas. No es exagerado pensar que pasaremos hambre como la guerra de Ucrania se alargue.
> 
> 
> Todo esto es una locura económica que empezó con el Maidan



La mayoria de los cereales que se importan se usa para producir piensos para alimentacion animal. Que a lo mejor comer menos carne de ganaderia intensiva, no viene tan mal cuando suba de precio.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (24 Feb 2022)

De lo primero que ha soltado el Presi es que esto va a tener un impacto económico directo en nuestro pais, así que nos la van a meter doblada por todos lados; la culpa de Putin.

Facil para final de año ver la gasolina a casi 2 napos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Algo no cuadra, las bolsas se han dado la vuelta y el precio del petroleo y gas se ha moderado, parece que occidente se ha bajado los pantalones, el ataque ha sido en el momento perfecto, Europa simplemente no se puede permitir una intervencion, ni la sociedad esta preparada ni la economia puede permitirse ni por asomo prescindir de lo que le ofrece Rusia. Dentro de una semana veremos evolucion, pero todo pinta a postureo y poco mas, eso si, estamos acabados como lo que fuese que eramos.
> 
> Proxima parada Taiwan.



El discursito de Sleepy Joe no ha sido para decir que envía a sus tropas.

Tampoco los han expulsado del sistema SWIFT. 

Se harán bypass para comerciar. 

Ya con los rumores lo bajaron todo y no va a dejarla caer porque sabe que ese es el fin anticipado para su economía. 

Quizás le dejen ese trabajo a Jerome Powell. 

¿Dónde están los que decían que ya iba a haber subida de tipos? 
Sigo esperando. 

El tapering es un parche y más pronto que tarde se van a poner a imprimir como locos. 

Que puede que no y que llegue el día que hagan verdaderos recortes, dejen caer la bolsa, suban los tipos y entren en recesión. 

Sigo esperando.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (24 Feb 2022)

Más morros entrarán a España, nada puede ir mal


----------



## crocodile (24 Feb 2022)

Bolsa USA subiendo

Nasdaq 100 +1,90 %


----------



## OYeah (24 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bolsa USA subiendo
> 
> Nasdaq 100 +1,90 %




Que os lo digo yo, esto ya estaba descontado, tanto por Rusia como por EEUU como por China. Es parte de las hostias que se llevan dando desde hace un lustro por lo menos.

Mil pavos este año más nos va a costar vivir. Por ahi andará la cosa.

Lo qie pasa es que es un suma y sigue....


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Feb 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El discursito de Sleepy Joe no ha sido para decir que envía a sus tropas.
> 
> Tampoco los han expulsado del sistema SWIFT.
> 
> ...



Mas? Como sigan con los estimulos van a terminar arruinando la economia, no se trata ya de inflacion, se trata de estaflacion de libro, de verdad, si el plan es imprimir a saco que tiren nukes, el resultado va a ser similar.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bolsa USA subiendo
> 
> Nasdaq 100 +1,90 %



Han esperado al cierre de Europa para reaccionar, as usual...


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Feb 2022)

Petroleo en su sitio, gas subiendo para que Putin pague la factura de la guerra, es decir, esto lo paga Europa, bloqueamos 4 cuentas una semana y seguimos comprando gas y petroleo, decimos que es una salvajada y por detras felicitamos a Putin por no matar demasiados ucras.

Lo dicho, Taiwan sentenciada, la van a vender los americanos por 5 iphones dos nike Jordan y 4 RTX2090.


----------



## Gentilischi (24 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Alquílalo este* fin de semana*. 350 € = 1 día. 600€ = 2 días. *Mustang* descapotable. 









Ford Mustang GT Premium Convertible » Etaloncar car rental


1 day – 350€ | 2 days – 600€ | 3 days – 750€ For more than 3 days, please inquire here




etaloncar.com





Mejor hacer esto e ir de lunes a viernes a la oficina en *bicicleta*. Así lo hacen los *suizos*.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Weizen und Aluminium so teuer wie noch nie


Die Preise für landwirtschaftliche Güter ziehen wegen des Russland-Ukraine-Kriegs deutlich an – Aluminium erreicht Rekordhoch, auch der Goldpreis steigt




www.derstandard.at





Trigo y aluminio en máximos históricos


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

Ganadores y perdedores







Por si no estaba claro, las únicas bolsas que suben en el mundo, las americanas ... Sera casualidad ???


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Feb 2022)

Biden dice que va a aislar a Rusia economicamente, que el gas y el petroleo, que nos van a vender , se va a poner carisimo, que no nos preocupemos que de esta salimos mas fuertes, ellos ponen en el mercado lo que haga falta, mientras nosotros pagamos y Rusia que se joda y les venda a esos matados de China.

Esto no es una guerra contra Rusia, es contra Europa occidental, y la vamos a perder.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (24 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A ver: la crisis ya está desatada y no hay quien la pare, es la consecuencia de los dos últimos años de trabajar arduamente contra la economía, más lo que ya venía de fondo de antes, incluidas las medidas de los bancos centrales en la última década intensificadas hasta el paroxismo estos dos años. Ahora pondrán de excusa a Putin, el demoño dojo, y a correr.



Iba a decir lo mismo, pero como lo ha dicho usted, me callo, le cito y le doy un thanks.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2022)

wow el rublo ha pasado de 1=70 a 1 euro=101...
cuantas fulanas dan ?


----------



## Gago (24 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Aceleron para que comais gusanos y semen de cucas



Y van meter el ejército europeo el id digital, euro digital y no sé cuántas mierdas más...


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

¿Consecuencias? Las que ellos quieran. Este teatro es solo para justificar más agenda NWO y oleadas de negritos agolpados en nuestras fronteras.


----------



## Treefrog (24 Feb 2022)

Si hacen eso, van a cortar el gas inmediatamente. Para USA es un win win porque jode a Rusia y debilita a Europa.


----------



## Wein (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> A mi me preocupa el precio de la comida. Ya lo he dicho varias veces comemos todos los días gracias a las exportaciones de trigo y maíz de Rusia y Ucrania. No producimos ni la mitad de lo consumismo y si se cortan las exportaciones de Rusia y Ucrania en 3 meses se acabarán las reservas. No es exagerado pensar que pasaremos hambre como la guerra de Ucrania se alargue.
> 
> 
> Todo esto es una locura económica que empezó con el Maidan











España exporta más de la mitad de los alimentos que produce


El ministro de Agricultura Luis Planas presentó una nueva herramienta interactiva que permitirá consultar de forma combinada datos de comercio exterior agroalimentario y pesquero



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Eremita (24 Feb 2022)

Burbuja ya no es la que era, si yo, un humilde e iletrado obrero, tengo que recordar que tanto Rusia como Ucrania son tremendos productores y exportadores de cereal, sobre todo trigo. A Ucrania se la conoce como el granero de Europa y Rusia se puso las pilas hace más de 20 años, y en los últimos 5, se sube al podium de los grandes exportadores, junto a EEUU y Canadá.

Como las producciones de cereal se vean afectadas, los más perjudicados serán los más pobres, es decir África. 

Preparémonos para la verdadera invasión de refugiados por hambre si las cosechas ucranianas se pierden.


----------



## Svl (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Svl (25 Feb 2022)

Wein dijo:


> España exporta más de la mitad de los alimentos que produce
> 
> 
> El ministro de Agricultura Luis Planas presentó una nueva herramienta interactiva que permitirá consultar de forma combinada datos de comercio exterior agroalimentario y pesquero
> ...



España importa sobretodo cereales ti grasas para alimentación animal. Maíz, soja, aceite de girasol con los que se hacen los piensos. Eso es una burrada de cereal. 

Para fabricar pan, cerveza nos autoabastecemos en un 90%.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Todo esto es gracias s la política verde de la estúpida UE durante decenas de años. Rusia sabe que dependemos de ellos y ha dado el golpe.
> Alex Berenson lo explica de maravilla criticando las políticas progres que nos han llevado aquí.
> 
> Consecuencias para Europa que se le acabo la energía.
> ...



*Re-Gretas, Ukraine has a few*

*How the European obsession with decarbonization has driven energy and electricity prices through the roof and helped give Vladimir Putin license to do whatever he likes*





Once again, Western political and media elites find themselves in the unfortunate position of denying reality obvious to anyone with eyes, or a wallet.
This time, they are lying about the economic and now political crises their “green” energy policies are causing, particularly in Europe. These lies may damage them even more than their Covid fantasies did, because they are even more obvious to people outside their bubble.
Anyone who drives is aware of the recent spike in oil prices, now nearly $100 a barrel - a rise due in part to Democratic efforts to discourage American oil production.
But Americans may not know about the catastrophe in Europe’s electricity and natural gas markets. That crisis is even more directly linked to broader efforts to “sustainable” fuels that so far have proven distinctly unsustainable.
Unlike the United States, Europe doesn’t have much oil or natural gas. For generations, it has used a mix of fuels - coal, nuclear, imported natural gas and a little oil, and renewables - to power its electric plants. That mix worked just fine.
But even before World Minister for Energy Policy Greta Thunberg banged her shoe against a desk at the United Nations in 2019, the Europeans were getting very worried about carbon dioxide.


—
A reminder: CO2 is what you get when you burn hydrocarbons like coal or oil.
(Or breathe, which makes every human being on the planet a greenhouse gas emitter, but let’s not even go there.)


—
Anyway, in part because they don’t have much of an oil industry to destroy, for the last 50 years or so, Europeans have been comfortable pushing energy efficiency with high gasoline taxes and high-speed trains and wind farms. Those are all basically harmless ways to prove they aren’t Americans. (The trains are actually nice.)
More recently, though, the screeching about global climate change has gotten loud. Let’s all agree; climate change is real, and carbon dioxide from fossil fuel emissions is the primary driver.
We all know who’s to blame, too.
Let’s look at this chart of carbon emissions over the last 60 years. Look how much the Europeans emit! It’s the light grey line. The one that’s dropping. No, look lower. Near the bottom. Yeah. That one -

That’s right.
The entire European Union now emits less carbon than India and about one-third as much as China. In fact, if every American and European stopped emitting carbon entirely and went back to living in caves, the world as a whole would still produce more carbon dioxide now than it did 20 years ago.
Okay, let’s not look at that chart anymore!
The point is, the Europeans want to do the right thing so that the Chinese and Indians can do more of the wrong thing. They need to set an example.
So they’ve cut way back on their coal mining and coal-fired electricity production.
Weirdly, they also don’t like nuclear energy. It emits zero carbon, but it’s mean to the uranium atoms or something, I dunno. In any case, Germany - Europe’s biggest economy - closed three nuclear plants in December and will close the three it has left before the end of 2022.
Which means that Europe has (intentionally) left itself increasingly dependent on the remaining two forms of energy, natural gas and renewables, to make electricity.
Now I’m going to let you in on a little secret about Europe. Don’t tell anyone, especially not Greta. _Europe is pretty far north. _Berlin is further north than Calgary, for example. Which means that during the winter - like now, say - Germany can’t rely on all those cool solar farms that get guys like Thomas Friedman excited.
—
Which means, work with me here, that Germany and Europe generally depend very heavily on natural gas for their electricity.
Now, it’s possible to ship natural gas around the world in cold storage on tankers. It’s possible. But it’s not that much fun. Liquified natural gas isn’t quite like oil. Bad things can happen to it if it’s disturbed. You know how your heating oil tank is in the basement but the propane cylinders stay outside? Just in case? Multiply that by a ship a thousand feet long.
Thus pipelines are the preferred way to move natural gas. Pipelines over land, or under water (but not oceans). Pipelines from a country reasonably close by.
Lucky for Europe, Russia has natural gas to spare. It provides about 35 percent of all of Europe’s natural gas, and that figure was about to increase as a new pipeline called Nord Stream 2 opened up.
35 percent is _a lot - _especially when your customers have gone out of their way to increase their dependence on you. Europe simply has no substitute for Russian natural gas in the short- or medium-term - meaning not months but years.
The Russians have already taken advantage of this fact. Since last year they have undersupplied their European customers. Natural gas prices have soared. Now electricity prices are about to follow them far higher.




*Re-Gretas, Ucrania tiene unos cuantos.*


Cómo la obsesión europea por la descarbonización ha puesto los precios de la energía y la electricidad por las nubes y ha contribuido a dar a Vladimir Putin licencia para hacer lo que quiera.

Una vez más, las élites políticas y mediáticas occidentales se encuentran en la desafortunada posición de negar una realidad obvia para cualquiera que tenga ojos, o una cartera.Esta vez, están mintiendo sobre las crisis económicas y ahora políticas que sus políticas energéticas "verdes" están causando, particularmente en Europa. Estas mentiras pueden perjudicarles aún más de lo que lo hicieron sus fantasías de Covid, porque son aún más evidentes para la gente que está fuera de su burbuja.

Cualquiera que conduzca está al tanto del reciente aumento de los precios del petróleo, que ahora está cerca de los 100 dólares por barril, un aumento que se debe en parte a los esfuerzos de los demócratas por desalentar la producción de petróleo en Estados Unidos.Pero es posible que los estadounidenses no sepan de la catástrofe en los mercados de electricidad y gas natural de Europa. Esa crisis está aún más directamente vinculada a los esfuerzos más amplios por conseguir combustibles "sostenibles" que hasta ahora han demostrado ser claramente insostenibles.

A diferencia de Estados Unidos, Europa no tiene mucho petróleo ni gas natural. Durante generaciones, ha utilizado una mezcla de combustibles - carbón, energía nuclear, gas natural importado y un poco de petróleo, y energías renovables - para alimentar sus centrales eléctricas. Pero incluso antes de que la ministra mundial de Política Energética, Greta Thunberg, golpeara su zapato contra un escritorio en las Naciones Unidas en 2019, los europeos estaban muy preocupados por el dióxido de carbono: El CO2 es lo que obtienes cuando quemas hidrocarburos como el carbón o el petróleo.(O respirar, lo que hace que cada ser humano en el planeta sea un emisor de gases de efecto invernadero, pero ni siquiera vayamos allí.)

De todos modos, en parte porque no tienen mucha industria petrolera para destruir, durante los últimos 50 años más o menos, los europeos se han sentido cómodos impulsando la eficiencia energética con altos impuestos a la gasolina y trenes de alta velocidad y parques eólicos. Son todas formas inofensivas de demostrar que no son estadounidenses. (Sin embargo, en los últimos tiempos, los chillidos sobre el cambio climático global se han hecho más fuertes. Estemos todos de acuerdo: el cambio climático es real, y el dióxido de carbono procedente de las emisiones de combustibles fósiles es el principal impulsor.

También sabemos quién tiene la culpa.Veamos este gráfico de las emisiones de carbono de los últimos 60 años. Miren cuánto emiten los europeos. Es la línea gris claro. La que está cayendo. No, mira más abajo. Cerca de la parte inferior. Sí. Esa -Eso es. Toda la Unión Europea emite ahora menos carbono que la India y alrededor de un tercio de lo que emite China. De hecho, si todos los americanos y europeos dejaran de emitir carbono por completo y volvieran a vivir en cuevas, el mundo en su conjunto seguiría produciendo más dióxido de carbono ahora que hace 20 años.Vale, ¡no miremos más ese gráfico! La cuestión es que los europeos quieren hacer lo correcto para que los chinos y los indios puedan hacer más de lo incorrecto. 

Tienen que dar ejemplo, así que han recortado mucho la extracción de carbón y la producción de electricidad con carbón. No emite carbono, pero es malo para los átomos de uranio o algo así, no sé. En cualquier caso, Alemania -la mayor economía de Europa- cerró tres centrales nucleares en diciembre y cerrará las tres que le quedan antes de finales de 2022.Lo que significa que Europa se ha hecho (intencionadamente) cada vez más dependiente de las dos formas de energía restantes, el gas natural y las renovables, para producir electricidad.Ahora voy a contarte un pequeño secreto sobre Europa. No se lo digas a nadie, especialmente a Greta. 


Europa está muy al norte. Berlín está más al norte que Calgary, por ejemplo. Lo que significa que durante el invierno - como ahora, por ejemplo - Alemania no puede confiar en todas esas granjas solares que entusiasman a tipos como Thomas Friedman.- Lo que significa, trabajen conmigo aquí, que Alemania y Europa generalmente dependen en gran medida del gas natural para su electricidad.Ahora, es posible enviar el gas natural alrededor del mundo en el almacenamiento en frío en los buques tanque. Es posible. Pero no es tan divertido. El gas natural licuado no es como el petróleo. Pueden ocurrir cosas malas si se altera. ¿Sabes que tu tanque de aceite para calefacción está en el sótano pero las bombonas de propano se quedan fuera? ¿Por si acaso? Multiplique eso por un barco de mil pies de largo.Así, los gasoductos son la forma preferida de transportar el gas natural. Los gasoductos son el medio preferido para transportar el gas natural. 

Por suerte para Europa, Rusia tiene gas natural de sobra. Proporciona alrededor del 35% de todo el gas natural de Europa, y esa cifra estaba a punto de aumentar con la apertura de un nuevo gasoducto llamado Nord Stream 2.El 35% es mucho, sobre todo cuando tus clientes se han desvivido por aumentar su dependencia de ti.

Europa sencillamente no tiene sustituto para el gas natural ruso a corto o medio plazo, es decir, no meses sino años.Los rusos ya se han aprovechado de este hecho. Desde el año pasado han subabastecido a sus clientes europeos. Los precios del gas natural se han disparado


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (25 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Weizen und Aluminium so teuer wie noch nie
> 
> 
> Die Preise für landwirtschaftliche Güter ziehen wegen des Russland-Ukraine-Kriegs deutlich an – Aluminium erreicht Rekordhoch, auch der Goldpreis steigt
> ...





Economía  Finanzas y Bolsa 

*máximos históricos *
*Trigo y aluminio más caros que nunca *
Los precios de los productos agrícolas están aumentando significativamente debido a la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania: el aluminio alcanza un nivel récord y el precio del oro también está aumentando.



24 de febrero de 2022 a las 17:58 

, 








El precio de la tonelada de trigo subió a EUR 344 el jueves, estableciendo un nuevo récord.


Viena – La guerra Rusia-Ucrania conduce a un aumento drástico en el precio de las materias primas. Además del petróleo, los productos agrícolas y el metal también se han vuelto enormemente caros. El precio del trigo ha subido a un nuevo máximo. En el Euronext, una tonelada de trigo para entrega en marzo cotizaba el jueves a 344 euros. El precio del maíz también aumentó considerablemente. Ucrania es un importante proveedor de cereales en el mercado mundial. El país es el cuarto mayor exportador mundial de maíz y el quinto mayor exportador de trigo.
Los precios de los cereales han estado subiendo durante meses debido a las tensiones en Ucrania. El precio del trigo alcanzó un máximo histórico de 313,50 euros en noviembre, dijo a la AFP el comerciante Edward de Saint-Denis de Plantureux et Associés.


*Maíz significativamente más caro *

El precio de la tonelada de maíz alcanzó el jueves los 304 euros. El récord del maíz se fijó a principios de agosto de 2021 en 320 euros la tonelada. El analista de Agritel Sébastien Poncelet dijo que el impacto de la invasión rusa en los precios agrícolas aún no está claro. "Pero si ves las explosiones en Odessa, el puerto principal de Ucrania, puedes suponer que hoy no se está cargando mucho grano allí".
Después de que Rusia invadió Crimea en 2014, los precios de los cereales aumentaron entre un 15 y un 20 por ciento, recordó Poncelet. Cuatro o cinco meses después volvieron a caer. Pero Crimea y Donbass no son regiones agrícolas importantes: "Lo que ves hoy tiene un significado completamente diferente".
El precio del aluminio ha subido a un máximo histórico. En la bolsa de valores de Londres, la tonelada subió un 2,9 por ciento a 3.388 dólares estadounidenses (2.986,60 euros). El precio del metal superó así el máximo anterior alcanzado durante la crisis económica de 2008.


*Nuevas preocupaciones sobre la inflación *

El fuerte aumento en el precio del aluminio podría impulsar aún más la inflación, ya que el aluminio está contenido en muchos productos. Rusia es uno de los mayores proveedores de aluminio del mundo.
Tras el ataque ruso a Ucrania, el país enfrenta severas sanciones económicas. Sin embargo, los expertos temen las contrarreacciones rusas y ni siquiera quieren descartar una interrupción del suministro de gas desde Rusia. El gas natural es importante para la producción de aluminio. Es probable que un aumento en los precios del gas presione a los productores europeos de aluminio.
Muchos inversores huyeron al oro, la moneda anticrisis. Una onza troy (31,1 gramos) subió un 3,5 por ciento a un máximo de 18 meses de 1.973 dólares. El analista Jeffrey Halley de la casa de bolsa Oanda cree que el oro puede superar el récord anterior de 2.072,50 dólares establecido en agosto de 2020.


----------



## ediedee (25 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



No sé si desabastecimiento, pero os vais a reír de la inflación y el precio de la luz, yo ya les estoy comprando a mis padres un calentador solar.


----------



## DonLimpio (25 Feb 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A España, cualquier tragedia que acontezca en el mundo le viene bien, porque vive de sacar partido a situaciones económicas excepcionales, esas que requieren de estímulos, de fabricar billetes, de comprar de deuda, de ser permisivos con el déficit, la deuda pública, etc..



En la de 1914-18 fue así, y así sería sino fuesemos arrastrados nosotros también a la tragedia, pero entonces , no estabamos en la OTAN...



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A qué espera la UEFA al baneo de equipos rusos de fútbol?..
> Porque el Polonia Rusia de marzo .ejem..



*El Schalke corta con el gigante ruso Gazprom a raíz del conflicto en Ucrania*









El Schalke retira la publicidad de la compañía rusa GAZPROM


"En vista de los acontecimientos, el desarrollo y la escalada de los últimos días, el FC Schalke 04 ha decidido eliminar la inscripción de su patrocinador".



as.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> *Re-Gretas, Ukraine has a few*
> 
> *How the European obsession with decarbonization has driven energy and electricity prices through the roof and helped give Vladimir Putin license to do whatever he likes*
> 
> ...



Gracias por pegarlo y traducirlo. Yo no puedo con el movil.
El artículo da un zasca apoteosico a Europa y sus habitantes.
Rusia nos tiene cogidos por los huevos... Y USA TAMBIÉN


----------



## Wein (25 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


>



50% de carbón ruso los cojones, alemania es autosuficiente o puede serlo en carbón si le interesa. Gas el 30-40% ya lo tiene asumido que tendrá que ser de otro, y petroleo pues hay otras alternativas y habrá que ver cuanto le compraba Alemania a Rusia y supongo que si es preciso se disminuye la importación de otros paises europeos.

Si el plan ha sido joder a Alemania tendría que haberse hecho hace al menos 10 años, ahora no tiene sentido. Si hay un tonto es Putin, pronto lo sabremos.


----------



## arriondas (25 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> España importa sobretodo cereales ti grasas para alimentación animal. Maíz, soja, aceite de girasol con los que se hacen los piensos. Eso es una burrada de cereal.
> 
> Para fabricar pan, cerveza nos autoabastecemos en un 90%.



Ahora se entiende algo mejor el por qué de esa campaña para reducir el consumo de carne. Está todo relacionado.


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (25 Feb 2022)

INTERESA PEDIR AHORA UN PRÈSTAMO???
AHORA QUE ESTÀN LOS TIPOS DE INTERES BAJOS?
ANTES DE QUE LOS SUBAN??


----------



## superloki (25 Feb 2022)

Lo que ya se había comentado. Nos están preparando para hostias como panes...

*La guerra en Ucrania amenaza con una "crisis energética brutal" y encarecer aún más los alimentos a nivel global*


_*"La guerra eleva los precios del gas en Europa un 60% en un día y sitúa el petróleo por encima de los 100 dólares el barril."*_
* 
"Los expertos consultados coinciden en que la inflación se prolongará más de lo esperado y se filtrará a más productos."
*
_*"Las economías europeas se enfrentan a un nuevo 'shock' sin haberse recuperado aún del todo del golpe de la pandemia."*_









La guerra en Ucrania amenaza con una "crisis energética brutal" y encarecer aún más los alimentos a nivel global


La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha caído como un jarro de agua fría sobre las expectativas de recuperación de las economías europeas. Apenas unas horas más tarde de que comenzaran los ataques ordenados por Vladimir Putin, las bolsas europeas abrían con fuertes caídas y los precios del petróleo y del...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Wein (25 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> España importa sobretodo cereales ti grasas para alimentación animal. Maíz, soja, aceite de girasol con los que se hacen los piensos. Eso es una burrada de cereal.
> 
> Para fabricar pan, cerveza nos autoabastecemos en un 90%.



Pues comeremos pan y cerveza


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Por dios las cosas que hay que leer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nunca me cansaré de poner este video


----------



## Visilleras (25 Feb 2022)

Ya lo van dejando claro para que la gente se entere: En radio nacional, ahora mismo, informan del vonflicto durante dos minutos y pasa a hablar de los riesgos económicos: Que si las reservas de gas, que si los activos, que si las reservas de PALADIO, y que ojo a la inflación desatada a consecuencia de la guerra.

Y justo después a las 7:36 empiezan a hablar del alza de los precios de la luz.

También parece que Macron ha llamado enfadadito a Putin para decirle que pare. (Lo del enano ególatra gabacho daría para hilo propio)


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



básicamente te convertirás en gigolo de viejas, por un plato de comida y una pastilla de viagra lo darás todo y los cubatas te los harás con alcohol de 96 de la farmacia y da gracias que no te he puesto de chapero


----------



## Visilleras (25 Feb 2022)

Va a ser una risa ver a los cuñados y marujas hablando de geopolítica chusca cuando en la Griso empiecen a hablar del litio y el gas.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Feb 2022)

visaman dijo:


> básicamente te convertirás en gigolo de viejas, por un plato de comida y una pastilla de viagra lo darás todo y los cubatas te los harás con alcohol de 96 de la farmacia y da gracias que no te he puesto de chapero



Coño, visa, dichosos los "ogos"


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No habrá desabastecimiento de los productos más comunes
> 
> Y en España ni siquiera faltará gas o combustible
> 
> ...



te toca invertir en puticlubs y financiamiento de alijos de drojas, asi como venta de armas de fuego, en 6 meses estas hecho un Tony Montana


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ¿ Consecuencias ? las que quieran. Ya hemos visto de lo que son capaces nuestros gobernantes asesorados por "los expertos".
> 
> Yo me he levantado a pagar impuestos, como todos los días y luego iré a comprar unas garrafas de agua para darme un baño checo al menos, si deciden "bajar los plomos" durante un par de días para acojonar.
> 
> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



cómpratelo ya que asi luego los de la horda te lo robamos en el madmax


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo me compre la semana pasada un Mercedes SLK kompressor. Lo mismo mas adelante sera imposible



y encima tienes negocio vendiendo verduras murcianas a los foreros cuando haya escasez convirtiéndote en el Amazon fresh murciano


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Lo puse en el hilo del inicio de la guerra esta madrugada. Me autocito:
> 
> _*Resumen de lo que viene:
> Guerra Europea
> ...



ya puestos mejor una oleada de bombonas en las sedes por falta de chortinas


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que Rota hará honor a su nombre.



no me gustaría vivir allí junto con cuatro vientos sede del mando de cazas de la OTAN son lo dos unicos objetivos nucleares rusos


----------



## visaman (25 Feb 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Lo peor que podia pasar No es la energia es el TRIGO y la CEBADA de los cuales Rusia y Ucrania son Grandes exportadores, aquí seria una subida de piensos y Carne brutal en paises pobres el Hambre y la guerra......



tranquilo repite la siguiente frase ''soy vegano aunque me de pol ano''


----------



## Karlb (25 Feb 2022)

A 1,70 el litro de la 95 ahora mismo.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Algo no cuadra, las bolsas se han dado la vuelta y el precio del petroleo y gas se ha moderado, parece que occidente se ha bajado los pantalones, el ataque ha sido en el momento perfecto, Europa simplemente no se puede permitir una intervencion, ni la sociedad esta preparada ni la economia puede permitirse ni por asomo prescindir de lo que le ofrece Rusia. Dentro de una semana veremos evolucion, pero todo pinta a postureo y poco mas, eso si, estamos acabados como lo que fuese que eramos.
> 
> Proxima parada Taiwan.



Rusia se ha preparado para este momento como Clubber Lang en Rocky 3


----------



## Abrojo (25 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


>



Se van a calentar a hostias


----------



## superloki (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## montytorri (25 Feb 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y encima tienes negocio vendiendo verduras murcianas a los foreros cuando haya escasez convirtiéndote en el Amazon fresh murciano



Quiero comprar melones del campo de Cartagena , en concreto dos.


----------



## Cabrea2 (25 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo me compre la semana pasada un Mercedes SLK kompressor. Lo mismo mas adelante sera imposible



Yo solo me he comprado el kompressor para inflate de ruedes....


----------



## Dr.Nick (25 Feb 2022)

Esto va a doler. British Airways se queda sin vuelos a China, Japón, Korea, etc. Veremos si Iberia también.

❌The Russian Federation prohibits the arrival or transit of aircraft associated with the UK or registered in it, according to the Federal Air Transport Agency.


----------



## cooperator (25 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que intentarán montar una III guerra mundial. Ya han visto que la gente ya no traga lo del virus.


----------



## Tió Justino (25 Feb 2022)

Tras el kovi, estamos en la fase 2 de la agenda 2030. Guerra acordada como pretexto para tomar una serie de medidas y consecuencias para la chusma.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Feb 2022)

Cada vez pienso mas que esta guerra la vamos a pagar los españoles, es que es flipante, el gas que nos viene de argelia directo a Europa, asi que el precio se va aponer por las nubes, el ciclo combinado va a disparar el precio de la luz, los negocios no saben ni el infierno de facturas que vienen. He hablado en el foro varias veces de que somos ideales para hacernos caer, si la situacion se vuelve grave, ya lo es, el pais que peor parado va a salir es España. Teniamos puesta la esperanza en una recuperacion rapida este verano, sin ningun tipo de restriccion por el covid y a intentar despegar la economia de servicios despues de dos años de parada. La guerra en Ucrania paraliza todo, el miedo hace que la gente sea cauta y mucho dinero no se va amover por lo que pueda ocurrir, esto unido a la cada vez mas lejana subida de tipos y el puto tapering va a hacer que los bancos centrales vuelvan a darle a la manivela de la impresora.

Espero que por lo menos en España se pongan de acuerdo para pasar pagina del tema covid pero ya, en todos sitios, como si hay que prohibir llevar mascarilla , hay que volver a la normalidad porque los impagos pueden ser tan grandes que todo caiga como en un domino. En el 2006 fueron las hipotecas basura, hoy pueden ser las deudas acumuladas de miles y miles de pymes que lleven a los bancos a un escenario que no esperaban.

Para rematar, alemanes, holandeses, ingleses, tienen que empezar a velar por intereses propios, asi que no los veo muy dispuestos a seguir regalando dinero a los paises del sur para ver sus terrazas llenas mientras en el norte pasan frio por que no tienen dinero por la inflacion para pagar el gas de los argelinos y usanos.

La guerra de Ucrania tiene otra consecuencia grave a nivel economico, vamos a ver subir el precio de los fosfatos en un lugar que vive de servicios y agricultura, joder, por lo menos tenemos un presidente y ministros sobradanebte preparados para afrontar el problema, eso es un respiro.


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2022)

DE LOS CIENTOS DE HILOS SOBRE LO DE UCRANIA UNO DE LOS MÁS INTERESANTES


----------



## Narcofeijoo (25 Feb 2022)

Mirad esto...
Vas a cualquier chat de ukrania y pones las palabras mágicas (WITH TRUMP THIS NEVER APPENDED )Y apareces automáticamente bateador putin tiene razón es la dictadura del partido democrata jajjajjaa nos q hacen los ucranianos participando y dejando matarse por una dictadura lgtb
Empezad a despertar la bandera lgtb es la nueva svastika y hacen cosas mucho más feas q banear mirad cuántas muertes han creado... y es el partido democrata


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> DE LOS CIENTOS DE HILOS SOBRE LO DE UCRANIA UNO DE LOS MÁS INTERESANTES



Vamos a ver, ver videos de tuiter con gente muerta y tanques quemados puede ser interesante, pero eso no es la guerra ni de lejos, todo, y digo todo, es siempre una cuestion de dinero+recursos+territorios dominados.

Fijemonos en un detalle, todos estan muy indignados, pero absolutamente nadie a roto relaciones diplomaticas con Rusia, es mas, practicamente ni han llamado a consulta a los embajadores, cada vez suena a un paripe para que siga la musica.

Nos van a arruinar via inflacion, y en la tv saldra lo de no se podia saber, la culpa es de Putin etc, lo jodido es que vamos a tener que pensar en que los tipos no van a subir y que la impresora sigue "Mas madera es la guerra"


----------



## Cabrea2 (25 Feb 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Tras el kovi, estamos en la fase 2 de la agenda 2030. Guerra acordada como pretexto para tomar una serie de medidas y consecuencias para la chusma.



Y expolio de las propiedades y el dinero de los bancos, por el bien del pais....del abc.....del mundo...la razón etc....


----------



## INE (25 Feb 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Comprátelo ya... Yo tuve un Mercedes SL 500 AMG v8 y es la satisfacción más grande que me ha dado la vida... Descapotable en Verano , con la Luna arriba , yo solo recorriendo el Mediterráneo y el sonido V8 de fondo..... Lo tuve que vender por que no había bastante gasolina en los alrededores para alimentar a la bestia.



Carrazo. Yo tengo un S500 con el V8 M113 5.0 y es
una puta maravilla. De media global sobre los 10 litros pero me la suda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Feb 2022)

Y cuanto le cuesta el despliegue a los rusos al día?..
Si axlos gringos les costaba 100 millones al día...


----------



## derivado (25 Feb 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Rusia es el mayor productor de paladio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de aluminio del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de gas del mundo.
> Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de cereal del mundo.
> ...



España deja de fabricar aluminio
Tal cual,y nosotros como siempre a la cabeza de lo malo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Ah, por cierto. Pido consejo. Tengo capricho de un V8 antes de morir. ¿ Me lo compro ya, o espero ?



Yo ya lo tengo.
Te recomiendo el capricho de follar con dos scorts de lujo antes que ya no se te levante. Sale muchísimo más barato que estrujar a la bestia y rellenarla de 98.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (25 Feb 2022)

No es invasión es liberación de la invasión del partido democrata


----------



## Narcofeijoo (25 Feb 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Se viene un ostion tremendo hoy, mañana será tarde.
> 
> La gente no puede vivir sin comer, esta crisis es la tan augurada (por años) crisis de los alimentos.
> 
> ...



No va a pasar nada son los mismos jolín q ponían fotos de perritos y niños en Cataluña El puñeteros partido democrata de Estados Unidos los guerras


----------



## Narcofeijoo (25 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Vamos a dejar de comprar gas ruso directamente, para comprar gas yanki al doble de precio mediante regasificadora.
> Y como no llega, seguiremos comprando gas a Rusia, pero regasificado a través de China.
> 
> Para joder al sargento, hoy no como.



Espabilad ya el partido democrtaa a creado un ejército nazicomunista y los a vestido de lgtb despertad ya y movilizados putin tiene razon


----------



## rory (25 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Que os lo digo yo, esto ya estaba descontado, tanto por Rusia como por EEUU como por China. Es parte de las hostias que se llevan dando desde hace un lustro por lo menos.
> 
> Mil pavos este año más nos va a costar vivir. Por ahi andará la cosa.
> 
> Lo qie pasa es que es un suma y sigue....



Y a cuenta de qué entonces esa subida tan fuerte del oro?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (25 Feb 2022)

¿Qué problema hay y por qué Europa no se atreve a expulsar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT?
Porque hay alternativas.

La "bomba nuclear económica" volvería de vuelta sobre todo a Europa, que no puede imprimir ilimitadamente como Estados Unidos.


*China y Rusia se comprometen a intensificar los esfuerzos para construir una red comercial independiente para reducir la dependencia del sistema financiero liderado por EE. UU. *

Los presidentes Xi Jinping y Vladimir Putin acuerdan acelerar los intentos de crear un sistema que no pueda ser influenciado por "terceros".

Los dos líderes también quieren aumentar la cantidad de acuerdos establecidos en sus propias monedas, ya que las sanciones amenazan con limitar las transacciones en dólares estadounidenses.









China and Russia to create financial system not influenced by ‘third parties’


Presidents Xi Jinping and Vladimir Putin agree to accelerate attempts to create a system that cannot be influenced by ‘third parties’




www.scmp.com






*Jefe del FMI "profundamente preocupado" por la crisis de Ucrania*

Gita Gopinath, Primera Subdirectora Gerente del FMI, agregó que "estamos muy preocupados por el costo humano de este conflicto y estamos evaluando el impacto potencial en la economía global".

En una actualización de su informe Perspectivas de la economía mundial publicado el mes pasado, el FMI advirtió que existen muchos riesgos para la recuperación mundial, incluidas las tensiones geopolíticas, que podrían poner en peligro el suministro de energía, el comercio internacional y la cooperación política.





__





IMF chief "deeply concerned" about Ukraine crisis - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






*El Yuan cada vez más preferido en medio de desdolarización del comercio entre China y Rusia*

Los cambios bruscos en el rublo de Rusia en los últimos días en medio de sus crecientes tensiones con Ucrania no se convertirán en una causa importante de preocupación para el comercio entre China y Rusia, que se ha desplazado cada vez más hacia la liquidación en el yuan en medio de un amplio impulso para la desdolarización, dijeron expertos el viernes. .

El perfil creciente del yuan en los acuerdos comerciales bilaterales también se considera un colchón contra las sanciones financieras que enfrenta Rusia, señalaron.

El rublo cayó esta semana junto con la evolución de las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania, llegando a un mínimo histórico de casi 90 por dólar estadounidense el jueves antes de recuperarse el viernes.

El comercio de energía de China con Rusia, una gran parte de las importaciones y exportaciones bilaterales, se liquida principalmente en dólares y cada vez más en yuanes, lo que significa que es poco probable que las fluctuaciones del rublo, especialmente a corto plazo, afecten el comercio de energía bilateral, Lin Boqiang. , director del Centro de Investigación de Economía Energética de China en la Universidad de Xiamen, al Global Times el viernes.

El comercio de bienes de China con Rusia se disparó un 35,9 por ciento a 146.870 millones de dólares en 2021, un máximo histórico, según mostraron datos del Ministerio de Comercio de China. China se ha mantenido como el principal socio comercial de Rusia durante 12 años consecutivos.

Las importaciones de energía de China desde Rusia aumentaron un 47,4 por ciento a 334.290 millones de yuanes (52.930 millones de dólares) el año pasado, o el 65,3 por ciento de las importaciones totales de China a Rusia, según datos oficiales chinos.

El yuan representa más del 17 por ciento de los acuerdos comerciales entre China y Rusia y más del 12 por ciento de las reservas internacionales de Rusia, dijo el Diario del Pueblo en un informe a principios de febrero, citando estadísticas del banco central y de aduanas.
El aumento de los acuerdos en yuanes para el comercio entre China y Rusia también reduce los temores sobre las consecuencias de las sanciones de Occidente a Rusia que podrían restringir su acceso al dólar.

En una nueva señal de la creciente preferencia por el yuan, Gazprom Neft, la unidad petrolera del gigante ruso del gas Gazprom, dijo que se ha convertido en la primera compañía rusa en cambiar por completo a los asentamientos en yuanes para repostar aviones dentro de China, informó Sputnik News el viernes.

Gazprom Neft también tiene planes de cambiar a acuerdos en yuanes sobre el combustible para aviones en el rublo para las aerolíneas chinas en los aeropuertos rusos para finales de año, según el informe.

Los observadores del mercado también restaron importancia a los temores de una caída prolongada de la moneda rusa, citando las medidas del banco central ruso para estabilizar el mercado.

Con el banco central ruso actuando para intervenir en el mercado, el rublo ya ha visto signos de recuperación, dijo Tan Yaling, director del Instituto de Investigación de Inversiones Forex de China, al Global Times el viernes.

El Banco de Rusia prometió el jueves "utilizar todos los instrumentos necesarios para mantener la estabilidad financiera y la continuidad comercial de las instituciones financieras".

También anunció la prohibición de las ventas al descubierto en los mercados bursátiles y extrabursátiles a partir del jueves.
En otra señal de mejoría, el mercado bursátil ruso recuperó algunas de sus pérdidas el viernes, luego de una fuerte caída el día anterior.



*A medida que se profundiza la crisis de Ucrania, China levanta todas las restricciones a la importación de trigo en Rusia*

El acuerdo refleja la profundización de los lazos entre Beijing y Moscú al mismo tiempo que aborda la necesidad de China de mejorar la seguridad alimentaria

China podría proporcionar un salvavidas a la economía de Rusia después de que Estados Unidos y sus aliados impusieran rápidas sanciones económicas a Moscú esta semana.









China lifts all wheat-import restrictions on Russia amid Ukraine crisis


Newly announced agreement between China and Russia reflects deepening ties between Beijing and Moscow while addressing China’s need to enhance food security.




www.scmp.com






*Rusia y China firman un acuerdo de gas por 30 años con un nuevo gasoducto -fuente*









Rusia y China firman un acuerdo de gas por 30 años con un nuevo gasoducto -fuente


<div> <p><span class="caps">SINGAPUR</span>, 4 feb – La




es.euronews.com





¿En qué se iba a pagar? 
En EUROS.

Rusia acordó un contrato de 30 años para suministrar gas a China a través de un nuevo gasoducto y liquidará las nuevas ventas de gas en euros, reforzando una alianza energética con Beijing en medio de los tensos lazos de Moscú con Occidente por Ucrania y otros temas.









Russia, China agree 30-year gas deal via new pipeline, to settle in euros


Russia has agreed a 30-year contract to supply gas to China via a new pipeline and will settle the new gas sales in euros, bolstering an energy alliance with Beijing amid Moscow's strained ties with the West over Ukraine and other issues.




www.reuters.com







Nos están vendiendo que las sanciones harán daño a Rusia a medio y largo plazo. Lo que no dicen es que a corto, medio y largo plazo a los que más daño nos hará será a los europeos. Aunque a Perro y a su amo Sleepy Joe ya se les ha escapado que tendrán que "regular" estos sectores.


----------



## Ponix (25 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> No ya a 103,52



Pues vaya hostia hoy el oil.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Feb 2022)

Europa debería trabajar en la línea de tratar que todos los países trabajaran juntos, en la búsqueda de energías alternativas.

Entendéis la matraca ahora con la transición ecológica?

No es más que un objetivo de lo más sensato si queremos nuestra supervivencia como tal.

No se a que esperan a abaratar costes de la energía verde (y cagando leches).

Puede que no tengas gas, pero y si produces mucha electricidad?

Hay empresas que te recompran el excedente de luz proveniente del auto consumo.

Lo que es de juzgado de guardia es el paston que te cuesta la instalación, que tardas años en amortizarlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Feb 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Europa debería trabajar en la línea de tratar que todos los países trabajaran juntos, en la búsqueda de energías alternativas.
> 
> Entendéis la matraca ahora con la transición ecológica?
> 
> ...



AUTOARQUIA electrica..no depender de nadie .el objetivo del siglo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Feb 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Qué problema hay y por qué Europa no se atreve a expulsar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT?
> Porque hay alternativas.
> 
> La "bomba nuclear económica" volvería de vuelta sobre todo a Europa, que no puede imprimir ilimitadamente como Estados Unidos.
> ...



Y de dónde sacar Rusia los euros..con rublos?


----------



## Ponix (25 Feb 2022)

ventxema dijo:


> Todo esto es lo que me mantiene sin poder dormir muchas noches.
> Y lo peor es que vamos de cabeza y a muy poca gente parece importarle.
> 
> ¡Que mierda de futuro estamos dejando!



Nada bueno eso está claro. El tema es hay solución factible¿?


----------



## INE (25 Feb 2022)

Parece que se prevé un importante ciberataque en las próximas horas a los diferentes ministerios.


----------



## Skara (25 Feb 2022)

Tomaaa consecuencias !! cantinfladas


----------



## superloki (25 Feb 2022)

Skara dijo:


> Tomaaa consecuencias !! cantinfladas



Vaya tela... al final resulta que Gila no era un humorista, sino un visionario... Nos quería decir algo con su humor, y nunca le entendimos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Feb 2022)

3000 pensiones rusas menos en 2 días..está siendo una carnicería


----------



## Rantamplum (25 Feb 2022)

El despropósito de las sanciones a Rusia en materia de semiconductores


Una de las sanciones que EEUU pretende imponer a Rusia tras el estallido de la guerra en Ucrania es el acceso a los semiconductores. Este movimiento evidencia, una vez más, la evolución que han tenido los conflictos bélicos en este siglo, encaminándose más hacia la tecnología, ya sea con una deriva




blogs.publico.es


----------



## poppom (25 Feb 2022)

[QUO


Ponix dijo:


> Pues vaya hostia hoy el oil.



lo están sujetando
como al oro, fijate en los velones del día de ayer para acabar al mismo precio
La guerra no va a ir a más, no hay energía para soportar una super guerra, solo intervenciones paco o guerra relampago
USA se fue humillada de Afganistán porque no es energeticamente rentable seguir en conflictos


----------



## Vikingo2016 (25 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



Antes de empezar la guerra ya teníamos la luz más cara de la historia, los impuestos cada vez más altos, las cuotas de autónomos, el precio de la gasolina, los pisos carísimos, el Internet caro y el más lento de Europa.....etc ....etc 

Por lo tanto, como el pueblo español es gilipollas y cobarde, pues ahora subirán los precios de lo que les salga de la polla con excusa o sin excusa de la guerra.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Gracias por pegarlo y traducirlo. Yo no puedo con el movil.
> El artículo da un zasca apoteosico a Europa y sus habitantes.
> Rusia nos tiene cogidos por los huevos... Y USA TAMBIÉN



De nada, traduzco lo que es de interés general.


----------



## Night (25 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Antes de empezar la guerra ya teníamos la luz más cara de la historia, los impuestos cada vez más altos, las cuotas de autónomos, el precio de la gasolina, los pisos carísimos, el Internet caro y el más lento de Europa.....etc ....etc
> 
> Por lo tanto, como el pueblo español es gilipollas y cobarde, pues ahora subirán los precios de lo que les salga de la polla con excusa o sin excusa de la guerra.



El internet mas lento de europa? Hazte un favor y viaja


----------



## Vikingo2016 (25 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> El internet mas lento de europa? Hazte un favor y viaja



Si ya he viajado y vivido en el extranjero.


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Feb 2022)

El gran negocio de EEUU: vende el gas a Europa un 40% más caro que Rusia


Estados Unidos se prepara para hacer un gran negocio con la exportación de gas natural. El país está acelerando la puesta en operación de algunas de sus principales infraestructuras de regasificación para incrementar su volumen de ventas.



www.eleconomista.es













Chipmaker Nvidia investigates potential cyberattack


U.S chipmaker Nvidia Corp said on Friday it was investigating a potential cyberattack, following a news report that said the attack may have had taken parts of its business offline for two days.




www.reuters.com













Polonia detecta ataques informáticos masivos contra instituciones públicas


El país prohíbe difundir en su territorio los medios de comunicación de habla rusa




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## OYeah (26 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Si ya he viajado y vivido en el extranjero.




Nuestro querido pais tiene algunas de las mejores infraestructuras de Europa, entre ellas Internet. Es lider de largo en fibra en toda Europa. Ese no es el problema de Hispanistan.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (26 Feb 2022)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Resultados generales del segundo día Z -

Cerca de Kiev, la ofensiva se detuvo en la línea Irpin-Bucha, a medianoche se reanudaron los combates y las luchas. Se informa sobre el uso de "Calibre". El comando ucraniano está preparando Kiev para la defensa y colocando equipos directamente en áreas residenciales.

A medianoche, los enfrentamientos cerca de Kherson y Kharkov disminuyeron. La lucha continúa en las regiones de Zaporozhye, Kharkiv, Nikolaev, Chernihiv. Todavía hay peleas en Melitopol. Aún no ha ocurrido una ofensiva en toda regla sobre Zaporozhye y Nikolaev. En Chernihiv y Sumy, la situación también es indistinta.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también utilizan infraestructura civil en otras ciudades: en particular, en Mariupol, se ha asignado un edificio escolar como cuartel general. La ciudad, muy probablemente, será tomada por asalto por la noche.

Los cañones antiaéreos están trabajando en Odessa: aparentemente, no queda ninguna otra defensa aérea allí. El frente en LPR y DPR, aunque lentamente, se está moviendo. La información sobre el lanzamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Isla de las Serpientes resultó ser falsa.

Se han confirmado los hechos de la aparición de mercenarios extranjeros en las filas de las formaciones armadas ucranianas.

La aviación continúa destruyendo la infraestructura sobreviviente de los aeródromos y aviones militares ucranianos. Se llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo en un depósito de combustible y lubricantes en Kharkov, se produjo una explosión cerca de Nikolaev en el aeródromo de Kulbakino y en el área del depósito de petróleo.

Según el informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, se han desactivado 211 instalaciones militares ucranianas. Se destruyeron 19 sistemas de defensa aérea, 12 aviones, 67 tanques, 16 MLRS y 87 vehículos.

El ritmo del progreso se está desacelerando debido a las acciones de las tropas ucranianas en la retaguardia. Esto se debe no solo a cuestiones de organización y comunicación en un grupo enorme: los comandantes buscan evitar bajas entre la población y negociar con las autoridades locales, que luego tranquilamente dejan entrar a las ciudades a los destacamentos de las AFU. Debido a esto, el apoyo trasero de las tropas rusas sufre pérdidas.

En las redes sociales, los paneles de información ucranianos ofrecen a los líderes de opinión publicar contenido contra las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Hijos y nietos de la "élite" rusa publican publicaciones criticando a las autoridades rusas. Se ha iniciado una campaña de crowdfunding en apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el ámbito de las criptomonedas.

Una activa campaña de información contra Rusia continúa en Occidente. Los canales de televisión europeos han tomado el ejemplo de los trolls ucranianos y también dan marcos de juegos de computadora para las acciones de Rusia. En Francia, hablan de destrucción a gran escala de infraestructura civil e incluso de desertores de las filas del ejército ruso.

En Ucrania ha comenzado una “cacería de brujas”, donde los ciudadanos confunden incluso a las personas con linternas en los techos con saboteadores potenciales y confunden los teléfonos con balizas con bombas de aire. Los primeros casos de robos aparecieron tras la distribución masiva de armas a la población.

El presidente Zelensky aparece frente a las cámaras de vez en cuando para animar y calmar a la población. La gente no quiere creer en las promesas del líder ucraniano y busca abandonar Kiev.

@

Maria Zakharova, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, dijo a un canal de televisión ruso el viernes por la noche que las relaciones con Occidente "han llegado a la línea después de la cual comienza el punto de no retorno".

@@@@@
Pues eso, un saludo a todos

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 

Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.

8322


----------



## Derroition Man (26 Feb 2022)

Cualquier acontecimiento mundial es útil para desplumar al español ovejo bozalerdo, total, después del shock que tienen con el coronatimo ya tragan con todo lo que les digan los demócratas y sus mass mierda. 

Que un elefante se tira un pedo en la sabana, pues nada, te dirán que va a provocar una subida de precios y a tragar, que lo aseguran los expertos...

¿Qué no tragaran con esta "guerra"?


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Feb 2022)

Aviso a navegantes de Macron
¿Cuáles serán las consecuencias para la agricultura de las que habla Macron a parte del aumento del precio de los cereales y del abono, (para cuya producción hace falta gas, parece ser)? 

8:09: "Esta guerra va a durar" y "hay que prepararse para ella", advierte Emmanuel Macron en el Salón de la Agricultura.

La guerra en Ucrania "va a durar" y "debemos estar preparados para ello", advirtió Emmanuel Macron en el Salón de la Agricultura, indicando que *el Gobierno estaba preparando "un plan de resiliencia" para hacer frente a las consecuencias económicas de esta crisis.* "La guerra ha vuelto a Europa (...) *Si tuviera que darles una convicción esta mañana, es que esta guerra va a durar" y "no será sin consecuencias para el mundo agrícola",* dijo a los dirigentes agrícolas en la inauguración del salón en París.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

*8h09 : « Cette guerre durera » et « il faut nous y préparer », prévient Emmanuel Macron au Salon de l’agriculture*



> La guerre en Ukraine « durera » et « il faut nous y préparer », a averti Emmanuel Macron au Salon de l’agriculture, en indiquant que le gouvernement préparait « un plan de résilience » pour face aux conséquences économiques de cette crise. « La guerre est revenue en Europe (…) Si je devais vous livrer une conviction ce matin, c’est que cette guerre durera » et « ne sera pas sans conséquences pour le monde agricole », a-t-il déclaré à des responsables agricoles en inaugurant le salon à Paris.



EN DIRECT - Russes et Ukrainiens s'affrontent dans les rues de Kiev pour le contrôle de la capitale


----------



## Akira. (26 Feb 2022)

Lo único en que va a beneficiar esto es en la Agenda globalista y sus escusas para tirar hacia delante. Luego el próximo año o en 2024 pasará otra cosa que dará un paso más hacia adelante a su objetivo. Los mismos que os creéis todo esto sois los mismos que os acojonastéis hace dos años con la pandemia, los mismos que creen que hay una rivalidad entre políticos y vais a las urnas pensando que existe una democracia.
En definitiva, los mismos que os hacéis pajas en el sofá viendo Salvar al soldado Ryan o viendo La lista de schindler.


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2022)

A España siempre le afecta todo... La excusa para subir precios e impuestos. Además se mete en cosas que le perjudican. 

Si fuese comparándolo con alguien sería alguien que acogería menas a los que trataría bien y le robarian y apuñalarian. Bueno eso es real. Pero y lo guay que queda ser bueno que...

Después es curioso como es un país lleno de hijos de puta progres y rojos que a ti te joden.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Feb 2022)

Quien ha ganado esta guerra a priori es USA, se ha cortado el gaseoducto North Stream 2, tiene un competidor menos en materias minerales, su tráfico de barcos metaneros aumentará con la consiguiente contaminación, a esto Greta no tiene nada que objetar? 
....


----------



## Rantamplum (26 Feb 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Quien ha ganado esta guerra a priori es USA, se ha cortado el gaseoducto North Stream 2, tiene un competidor menos en materias minerales, su tráfico de barcos metaneros aumentará con la consiguiente contaminación, a esto Greta no tiene nada que objetar?
> ....



No de yo si le afectará mucho lo del north Stream 2 a Rusia , si toman ucrania ya no les importa seguir mandándonos el gas a través de ella


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Feb 2022)

Son 4 minutos que explican muchas cosas, a lo mejor tanto el BCE como la FED han adelantado mucho la idea de subida de tipos, pues se acabo.

1- Sacar dinero de bancos en lo posible, hablo de ahorradores, simplemente toca diversificar, pero dinero en una unica cuenta española es una locura.

2- La inflacion que viene va a ser brutal, nunca imagine que la destruccion de masa monetaria vendria por este camino, siempre tuve la idea de un crash bursatil que destruyera miles de millones. Se ve que los ricos no quieren perder nada.

3- Vamos a ser mas pobres en todos los ambitos, energeticamente, alimentos, todo, es mas, para España no descarto conflictos tanto en su zona norte como sur.

4- Si no vamos a una guerra total los usanos van a replegar velas, lo que han hechos con Ucrania lo van a hacer con Europa, Tienen ya dos frentes, el chino, no declarado, pero alguien no lo ve? y el ruso, una pinza planetaria, y no van a mover un dedo para defender territorios que no tienen potencial energetico ni tecnologico.

Ahora si teneis algo de ninero balcolchon no es un mal amigo, por lo menos de una cantidad que permita la compra de lo necesario durante tres o 4 meses.


----------



## Frazier (26 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Son 4 minutos que explican muchas cosas, a lo mejor tanto el BCE como la FED han adelantado mucho la idea de subida de tipos, pues se acabo.
> 
> 1- Sacar dinero de bancos en lo posible, hablo de ahorradores, simplemente toca diversificar, pero dinero en una unica cuenta española es una locura.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres a invertir el dinero en lugar de tenerlo en una cuenta bancaria o en tenerlo en varios bancos (o ambas cosas)? En caso afirmativo ¿Qué sugieres como inversión para no tener todo el dinero en el banco? Ahora mismo nada parece dar una seguridad con lo que estamos viviendo...


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Feb 2022)

Yo estaba pensando en comprar casa o mirar una cercana con opción a compra pero lo mismo es mejor esperar por si la gente empieza a bajar precios


----------



## poppom (26 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Son 4 minutos que explican muchas cosas, a lo mejor tanto el BCE como la FED han adelantado mucho la idea de subida de tipos, pues se acabo.
> 
> 1- Sacar dinero de bancos en lo posible, hablo de ahorradores, simplemente toca diversificar, pero dinero en una unica cuenta española es una locura.
> 
> ...



Balconchon con papelitos de colores es una estupidez. Los bancos siempre permitirán sacar el mínimo necesario


----------



## poppom (26 Feb 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en comprar casa o mirar una cercana con opción a compra pero lo mismo es mejor esperar por si la gente empieza a bajar precios



Yo aún estoy esperando las bajadas por la crisis covid. 
Nunca van a subir tipos ni habrá bajadas.
Muerte por hiperinflación


----------



## Abelinoz (26 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que veo acojonante es que la UE se este comportando como un miserable perro faldero a sabiendas de que esto va a costar y mucho al nivel de vida de sus ciudadanos. Es que le estamos haciendo el juego a EEUU con muy poco que ganar y practicamente todo que perder ... Tenemos inflación al cielo asegurada y eso es lo mínimo que vamos a ver. No hay manera de sustituir el gas ni el petroleo ruso, no hay vendedores, no hay infraestructura para traerlo y descargarlo y sobre todo no hay tiempo. Nunca jamas ha sido tan evidente lo poco que les importamos.



Te parece poco que ganar la integridad del territorio europeo y de la Ue?

y el respeto de otra gran potencia?


----------



## porcospin (26 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Antes de empezar la guerra ya teníamos la luz más cara de la historia, los impuestos cada vez más altos, las cuotas de autónomos, el precio de la gasolina, los pisos carísimos, el Internet caro y el más lento de Europa.....etc ....etc
> 
> Por lo tanto, como el pueblo español es gilipollas y cobarde, pues ahora subirán los precios de lo que les salga de la polla con excusa o sin excusa de la guerra.





Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Si ya he viajado y vivido en el extranjero.



Lo del internet te lo has sacado de la chorra, las ciudades estan plagadas de fibra, hasta las zonas poco pobladas estan mucho mejor de lo que estan en otros paises.

Otra cosa es que el despliege anterior se pague con mas altos precios

Todos paises han batido records de precios, puedes compara % pero no protestar porque sean altos, ya que la causa es externa.


----------



## coscorron (26 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Te parece poco que ganar la integridad del territorio europeo y de la Ue?
> 
> y el respeto de otra gran potencia?



No me había enterado que estaba amenazada la integridad del territorio europeo. ¿Quien la esta amenazando?


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Feb 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a invertir el dinero en lugar de tenerlo en una cuenta bancaria o en tenerlo en varios bancos (o ambas cosas)? En caso afirmativo ¿Qué sugieres como inversión para no tener todo el dinero en el banco? Ahora mismo nada parece dar una seguridad con lo que estamos viviendo...



La seguridad con el dinero es imposible, pero voy a explicar algo que se ha explicado cientos de veces en el foro.

1- Tener siempre dinero en casa, la cantidad? Alrededor del 20%, es decir, si se tienen 1000€ en el banco guardar 200, te diran que los bancos siempre te dejaran sacar, pero creeme no querras estar en una corrida bancaria o aqui esperando para sacar dinero.








2- En cualquier momento podemos sufrir un ciberataque que bloquee cuentas durante mucho tiempo, a saber lo que puede pasar, o simplemente no haya electricidad, tener dinero siempre es bueno, para todo lo demas necesario en el foro de preparacionistas encuentras de todo.

3- Tener todo el dinero en un banco español me parece una temeridad, la nueva ley puede hacerte una quita ademas de los bloqueos a cuentas por paises que se pueden dar.
Tener parte de tu dinero en bancos sin IBAN español es muy facil, en mi caso banco aleman.

4- El tema inversion ya es complicado, yo soy de acciones, los hay de criptos, los hay de pisos o terrenos, los hay de oro fisico, eso a tu gusto, pero si no te gusta nada simplemente no tienes por que invertir pero si diversificar. El mundo donde toda la pasta se tiene en una cuenta del Santander y en un fondo del banco me parece en el 2022 algo suicida, pero lo mismo al final todo sale bien.

Como echen a Rusia del SWIFT el mundo de los negocios y el dinero va acambiar, no se si para bien o mal, pero va a cambiar. Lo mismo es el final del euro y el dolar.


----------



## Rantamplum (26 Feb 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en comprar casa o mirar una cercana con opción a compra pero lo mismo es mejor esperar por si la gente empieza a bajar precios



Si , con la inflación siempre bajan


----------



## Basster (26 Feb 2022)

*La UE ultima la desconexión parcial de Rusia del sistema de pagos internacional Swift*


*Alemania acepta activar el “arma nuclear financiera” para castigar a Putin y golpear duramente a la economía rusa*


La Unión Europea ya está lista para activar el “arma nuclear financiera”, como llamó al Swift este viernes el ministro francés de Finanzas, Bruno Le Maire. Este sábado Alemania ha cedido y ha aceptado la desconexión parcial de Rusia del sistema que conecta a las entidades financieras de todo el mundo y permite las transferencias seguras de dinero. Hasta hora es la sanción más dura de las impuestas a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania. La desconexión no será total, ya que se seguirá permitiendo el pago de los hidrocarburos (gas y petróleo) y ser selectivos a la hora de prohibir el acceso al mecanismo de pagos, según apuntan fuentes comunitarias. La medida tiene que ratificarse en una reunión de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE que se celebrará este domingo.

Esta decisión supone un salto cualitativo en las sanciones contra el régimen de Vladímir Putin. Ya esta semana se han aprobado dos oleadas de sanciones por la que se ha golpeado a casi todos los sectores estratégicos rusos: bancos, empresas de defensa y aeroespacial, constructoras, compañías de transporte, aerolíneas... E, incluso, se ha llegado a castigar personalmente al presidente ruso y al ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, al congelar los activos que estos pudieran tener en Europa, algo a lo que se sumó Estados Unidos. Pero no se había dado el paso de llegar a la desconexión del sistema Swift (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecomunication o sociedad para las comunicaciones interbancarias y financieras mundiales).

A mediodía de este sábado, otras fuentes comunitarias apuntaban que Berlín era el último obstáculo para dar este paso. Iban en la misma línea que lo dicho por Le Maire el día anterior, cuando reconoció que en la reunión del Ecofin, el órgano que agrupa a los ministros de Finanzas de Los 27, había países que tenían dudas sobre si era el momento de apretar este _botón rojo_. Las cavilaciones estaban en Hungría e Italia, países que han despejado dudas esta misma mañana. Y a primera hora de la tarde ha sido Alemania la que ha dado un vuelco importante a su posición, tanto en lo referente al envío de armas a Ucrania como a la desconexión financiera de Rusia.

“Estamos trabajando con urgencia para ver cómo limitar los daños colaterales de desvincularse de Swift de tal manera que afecte a las personas adecuadas. Lo que necesitamos es una restricción específica y funcional de Swift”, aseguraron en un comunicado conjunto la ministra de Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock, y el ministro de Economía, Robert Habeck. Unas horas antes, el líder de la oposición, el democristiano Friedrich Merz, pedía al Gobierno tripartito que dirige el socialdemócrata Olaf Scholz que impusiera la restricción de acceso de Moscú a Swift. El propio Merz cambiaba de opinión. Hace solo unos días desaconsejaba aplicar esa medida y alertaba de que las consecuencias para la economía alemana serían devastadoras. Este sábado ha dicho en su cuenta de Twitter que la alta dependencia del suministro de gas ruso de Alemania “no es un argumento válido contra las sanciones que ahora son necesarias”. El sucesor de Angela Merkel al frente de los conservadores asegura que pese a la exclusión de Swift “los suministros de energía rusos podrán seguir pagándose en el futuro”.

“Hemos pedido a la Comisión Europea y al Banco Central Europeo que analicen las consecuencias de recortar más el acceso de las instituciones rusas al sistema financiero. Todas las opciones están sobre la mesa”, explicaba el comunicado final del Ecofin este viernes, con una evidente referencia al Swift, que ya había sido aclarada previamente por Le Maire y el vicepresidente de la Comisión Valdis Dombrovskis. El ministro francés también sugirió que la decisión no se demoraría mucho porque el informe que analizaba el impacto iba a estar listo “en horas, no en días, en horas”.

Lo sucedido con Swift es un claro ejemplo del dilema que se ha planteado en la Unión Europea a la hora de reaccionar con sanciones pese a lo grave y dramático de la invasión total de Ucrania por Rusia. Muchos países de la Unión Europea tienen un gran dependencia del gas ruso, aunque esta haya bajado en los últimos meses del 40% habitual al 22% de las últimas semanas, según Goldman Sachs, y un corte total del acceso al sistema internacional de transacciones supone también poner en riesgo el pago de los hidrocarburos rusos.


----------



## spica (26 Feb 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Quien ha ganado esta guerra a priori es USA, se ha cortado el gaseoducto North Stream 2, tiene un competidor menos en materias minerales, su tráfico de barcos metaneros aumentará con la consiguiente contaminación, a esto Greta no tiene nada que objetar?



Un barco gasero es de lo mas ineficiente que hay.
Aparte de que hay que transportar licuado el gas con lo que hay que mantenerlo a bajísima temp gastando fuel pare ello, vuelve siempre de vacio.

Entre pitos y flautas se come el 25% de lo que transporta.


----------



## Marie Curie (26 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Lo único en que va a beneficiar esto es en la Agenda globalista y sus escusas para tirar hacia delante. Luego el próximo año o en 2024 pasará otra cosa que dará un paso más hacia adelante a su objetivo. Los mismos que os creéis todo esto sois los mismos que os acojonastéis hace dos años con la pandemia, los mismos que creen que hay una rivalidad entre políticos y vais a las urnas pensando que existe una democracia.
> En definitiva, los mismos que os hacéis pajas en el sofá viendo Salvar al soldado Ryan o viendo La lista de schindler.



Me temo que todo está orquestado aunque muchos no quieran verlo.


----------



## cifuentes (26 Feb 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en comprar casa o mirar una cercana con opción a compra pero lo mismo es mejor esperar por si la gente empieza a bajar precios



A no ser que la casa la busques en las afueras de Kiev, le veo muchas fisuras al plan.


----------



## Abelinoz (26 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No me había enterado que estaba amenazada la integridad del territorio europeo. ¿Quien la esta amenazando?



estas de coña o q?

Rusia invade uno y amenaza con invadir dos más, y nadie amenaza la integridad territorial!?


----------



## briancon (26 Feb 2022)

Increíble lo que está pasando, no sin ciertas resistencias, los creadores de opinión se han dedicado a reírse de la Unión Europea por no poner sanciones económicas duras contra Rusia.

Parece que en vez de atemperar esta horrorosa guerra quieren seguir empujando a Ucrania a una carrera suicida y así aumentar la presión para poner las sanciones más duras posibles. Sanciones de las que el principal perjudicado es la propia Europa. 

Por ahora, a falta del desenlace, estamos en un escenario totalmente planeado por los USA.


----------



## Nicors (26 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> estas de coña o q?
> 
> Rusia invade uno y amenaza con invadir dos más, y nadie amenaza la integridad territorial!?



Ejjke solo están de maniobras.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Parece que en vez de atemperar esta horrorosa guerra quieren seguir empujando a Ucrania a una carrera suicida y así aumentar la presión para poner las sanciones más duras posibles. Sanciones de las que el principal perjudicado es la propia Europa.



Sólo ha faltado amenazar a Rusia con dejarles de comprar gas. Ya hubiera sido la risión total.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

El rublosigue hundiéndose más .


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El rublosigue hundiéndose más .



Da igual, el gas, el petróleo, los fertilizantes y el trigo los vamos a tener que pagar con oro proque el SWIFT ya no nos sirve.


----------



## alexforum (27 Feb 2022)

Ahora que los echan del SWIFT, Que podeMos pensar de Bitcoin? Su precio se mantiene.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Feb 2022)

*José Manuel Albares: “España está por la firmeza ante Rusia, defendemos más sanciones”*



Enric Juliana, Joaquín Vera
Europa ha dado un dramático tumbo esta semana. La brutal agresión de Rusia a Ucrania en nombre de su espacio vital abre una terrible crisis en el Este europeo, con repercusiones en todo el mundo. Buscando desde hace meses una mejor relación con Estados Unidos, España milita en el frente de la firmeza._ La Vanguardia _ha querido pulsar la opinión del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares. La entrevista tuvo lugar ayer en la nueva sede del ministerio en Madrid. En el momento de celebrarse la entrevista, Kíev resistía.

José Manuel Albares: “España está por la firmeza ante Rusia, defendemos más sanciones”


----------



## coscorron (27 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> estas de coña o q?
> 
> Rusia invade uno y amenaza con invadir dos más, y nadie amenaza la integridad territorial!?



Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN ni forma parte de la UE y no ha pintado ni pinta nunca nada en Europa ... La integridad de la UE y OTAN sigue intacta. El problema era la integridad de Rusia si acepta que en su la puerta de su casa le coloquen toda la infraestructura OTAN que quieran. En 1969 EEUU no dudo en aplicar un embargo salvaje a Cuba y poner al mundo al borde de la IIIGM ante la posibilidad de que se convirtiera en un portaviones gigante rusa a 15 minutos de vuelo de misiles y el mundo apoyo a EEUU. Hoy lo mismo al reves ya no le parece a nadie razonable. Que ha cambiado?? Ahhh si espera, que son rusos tiene a RT pero el resto de medios que inforpinan son de los de siempre.


----------



## Abelinoz (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN ni forma parte de la UE y no ha pintado ni pinta nunca nada en Europa ... La integridad de la UE y OTAN sigue intacta. El problema era la integridad de Rusia si acepta que en su la puerta de su casa le coloquen toda la infraestructura OTAN que quieran. En 1969 EEUU no dudo en aplicar un embargo salvaje a Cuba ante la posibilidad de que se convirtiera en un portaviones gigante rusa a 15 minutos de vuelo de misiles y el mundo apoyo a EEUU. Hoy lo mismo al reves ya no le parece a nadie razonable.



mira un mapa anda…

Letonia, Lituania y Los Polski, y luego me dices…

Por otro lado, que crees que tienen los rusos en Kaliningrado?


----------



## coscorron (27 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> mira un mapa anda…
> 
> Letonia, Lituania y Los Polski, y luego me dices…
> 
> Por otro lado, que crees que tienen los rusos en Kaliningrado?



Kaliningrado era ruso antes de 1989 y Ucrania no ... Cuando se desintengró la URSS se prometió que la OTAN no incluiría a los antiguos paises del pacto de Varsovia ahora lo que estan defendiendo es que la OTAN no se instale a las afuera del Caucaso y de Moscu. Si esto no ha ocurrido antes es simplemente porque no han podido, en cuanto Rusia ha tenido algo de capacidad ha empezado a oponer cierta resistencia a los intentos de controlarlo todo por parte de EEUU y claro ya no gusta el tema. Los americanos no han dudado en intervenir ninguna vez en cuanto han tenido una amenaza cercana mira Nicaragua y la contra o mil ejemplo que quieras. Lo que los americanos quieren es asegurar su area de influencia y eso mismo quieren los rusos y parece que no esta bien en un caso y en el otro si.


----------



## Abelinoz (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Kaliningrado era ruso antes de 1989 y Ucrania no ... Cuando se desintengró la URSS se prometió que la OTAN no incluiría a los antiguos paises del pacto de Varsovia ahora lo que estan defendiendo es que la OTAN no se instale a las afuera del Caucaso y de Moscu. Si esto no ha ocurrido antes es simplemente porque no han podido, en cuanto Rusia ha tenido algo de capacidad ha empezado a oponer cierta resistencia a los intentos de controlarlo todo por parte de EEUU y claro ya no gusta el tema. Los americanos no han dudado en intervenir ninguna vez en cuanto han tenido una amenaza cercana mira Nicaragua y la contra o mil ejemplo que quieras. Lo que los americanos quieren es asegurar su area de influencia y eso mismo quieren los rusos y parece que no esta bien en un caso y en el otro si.



con invasiones No,

Cuesta mucho entenderlo?

ya se lo que prometieron y ya se lo que ha pasado, y???

Tambien Rusia firmó que Ucrania no era suya tras la caída de la URSS y mira la que está liando…

Su área de influencia, es un país que no quiere estar debajo de Rusia, que lo acepte.

Como tampoco quieren Hungría, ni Letonia, ni Lituania etc.


y Sabes por que?

porque son la mierda económica tercermundista y tecnológicamente hablando y estar bajo su yugo supone tener economías muy pobres…

has visto el cambio de Letonia???


----------



## Tió Justino (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN ni forma parte de la UE y no ha pintado ni pinta nunca nada en Europa ... La integridad de la UE y OTAN sigue intacta. El problema era la integridad de Rusia si acepta que en su la puerta de su casa le coloquen toda la infraestructura OTAN que quieran. En 1969 EEUU no dudo en aplicar un embargo salvaje a Cuba y poner al mundo al borde de la IIIGM ante la posibilidad de que se convirtiera en un portaviones gigante rusa a 15 minutos de vuelo de misiles y el mundo apoyo a EEUU. Hoy lo mismo al reves ya no le parece a nadie razonable. Que ha cambiado?? Ahhh si espera, que son rusos tiene a RT pero el resto de medios que inforpinan son de los de siempre.



Parece que nadie se acuerda de la invasión de Iraq, de Afganistan, de Libia..........Creo que no fueron los rusos entonces. Y no respetaron la integridad territorial de esos paises.


----------



## coscorron (27 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> con invasiones No,
> 
> Cuesta mucho entenderlo?
> 
> ...



Ucrania no quiere estar bajo el gobierno ruso desde que en Europa empezaron a financiar partidos pro-occidentales y a regarlos con subvenciones y deuda en dolares y euros o sea desde que empezaron a sobornarlos o sea hasta que empezaron a meterse a su estilo CIA en el país ... La guerra en Ucrania empezo hace ya muchos años y no ha sido siempre militar. Esta es la jugada que le han dejado a Rusia para evitar perder del todo la partida. Occidente debería conformarse con lo que ya tienen y respetar a una potencia nuclear porque a lo mejor si se pasan de avariciosos lo podemos perder todo. De momento tu lo vas a notar en la cesta de la compra.


----------



## Aksturiax (27 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *José Manuel Albares: “España está por la firmeza ante Rusia, defendemos más sanciones”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya no sólo es abogar por empobrecer a España, es empobrecer a centroeuropa (Alemania, Holanda, Dinamarca) que se van a volver NAZIS contra España. Vamos a envidiar el trato que se le dió a Grecia.
O implosiona la OTAN o implosiona la UE, uno de los dos organismos no sale vivo de esta. Y por ahora parece que el fiambre va a ser la UE.


----------



## superloki (27 Feb 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Ya no sólo es abogar por empobrecer a España, es empobrecer a centroeuropa (Alemania, Holanda, Dinamarca) que se van a volver NAZIS contra España. Vamos a envidiar el trato que se le dió a Grecia.
> O implosiona la OTAN o implosiona la UE, uno de los dos organismos no sale vivo de esta. Y por ahora parece que el fiambre va a ser la UE.



No soy ni mucho menos un experto en política internacional, pero me da la impresión que España tiene una obsesión enfermiza para reafirmarse frente a EE.UU. y la OTAN, incluso cuando nos estamos echando piedras muy gordas encima. ¿Qué esperan ganar Sánchez y todos los que tiene oliéndole el culo? Biden y el resto de países ya han demostrado el "aprecio" que nos tienen, y no creo que eso cambie por muchas bravuconadas que lancemos a Rusia. Incluso ante la posibilidad de que todo forme parte de un plan que empezó con la plandemia (Agenda 2030), creo que nos estamos metiendo en un pozo de mierda que nos va a estallar en la cara...


----------



## porcospin (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ucrania no quiere estar bajo el gobierno ruso desde que en Europa empezaron a financiar partidos pro-occidentales y a regarlos con subvenciones y deuda en dolares y euros o sea desde que empezaron a sobornarlos o sea hasta que empezaron a meterse a su estilo CIA en el país ... La guerra en Ucrania empezo hace ya muchos años y no ha sido siempre militar. Esta es la jugada que le han dejado a Rusia para evitar perder del todo la partida. Occidente debería conformarse con lo que ya tienen y respetar a una potencia nuclear porque a lo mejor si se pasan de avariciosos lo podemos perder todo. De momento tu lo vas a notar en la cesta de la compra.



Eso que dices recuerda la alemania "fria" entre la alemania del oeste y la del este.
Las impresora llevan mucho tiempo ganando guerras


----------



## TORREVIEJO (27 Feb 2022)

Y si el barril está en tan caro xq Venezuela sigue en la mierda?


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ayudar a Ucrania con todo, se acabaron fondos de reucperacion, se acabaron ayudas, y la cesta de todo... mañana cuando abran los mercados hablamos, madre mia lo que viene. Tienen ya la excusa perfecta para dejarnos caer, la extra de verano no se va a cobrar, al tiempo.
ZP 2.0 ahora con mas uranio.


----------



## alfamadrid (27 Feb 2022)

Las Lumis ucranianas de nuestro país bajarán de precio porque va a venir mucha competencia patria


----------



## skeptik (27 Feb 2022)

No parece que haya tenido mucha trascendencia en medios extranjeros, pero lo cierto es que el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz acaba de aprobar una partida de 100.000.000.000 (cien mil millones) de euros para dotar al ejército alemán. Eso es demasiada pasta sólo para vacilar de músculo militar.









Ukraine-Krieg: 100 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr


Kanzler Scholz kündigt im Bundestag ein Sondervermögen an. CDU-Chef Merz bringt Rückkehr zur Atomkraft ins Spiel. Die Debatte im Livestream.




www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Chapapote1 (27 Feb 2022)

*La guerra desata en España la "tormenta perfecta" en el comercio: aceite, maíz, trigo... los precios podrían subir un 30%


La guerra desata en España la "tormenta perfecta" en el comercio: aceite, maíz, trigo... los precios podrían subir un 30%*
*FCO. PELAYO*  NOTICIA27.02.2022 - 08:04H


La ofensiva a gran escala de Rusia lleva el choque total a Kiev en pocas horas y causa ya al menos 137 muertos.
La vida de los kievitas bajo la guerra que acecha la capital: "El sitio mas seguro ahora es Kiev y es mi casa".



*La guerra en Ucrania *encarecerá inevitablemente de nuevo el precio de muchos de los alimentos que consumimos los españoles en nuestro día a día. *Cereales como el trigo o el maíz*, básicos en la elaboración de algunos alimentos o en la dieta de animales destinados al consumo humano (cerdos, pollos...), o productos como el aceite de girasol experimentarán una subida de precio, según han denunciado distintas organizaciones agrarias y ganaderas. 

La invasión de Ucrania dispara el gas, la luz y amenaza con encarecer aún más los alimentos
En la práctica supondrá, por ejemplo, que comprar una *barra de pan* o un kilo de pollo sea más caro que en la actualidad. Esta situación mermará aún más el bolsillo de los españoles, cuya economía cerró el año pasado con una *inflación del 6,5%, su nivel más alto desde hace casi 30 años, *provocada fundamentalmente por el aumento en los costes de la energía. 
Las cifras no dejan lugar a dudas: *España compra una importante cantidad de cereales a Ucrania, *considerado como el granero de Europa. Nuestro país adquiere a los productores ucranianos *cerca de un 30% de sus importaciones de maíz y el 60% de las de girasol*, así como el 17% del trigo, el 31% de las tortas de aceites vegetales y el 15,4% de leguminosas grano.
Según datos del *Instituto de Comercio Exterior (ICEX)*, organismo público dependiente del Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo, las principales importaciones españolas en 2020 procedentes de Ucrania fueron cereales y aceite de girasol. En concreto, *el 42,2% del total de los cereales que compró España en el exterior fueron a Ucrania* mientras que en el caso del aceite de girasol el porcentaje fue del 25%. 
Aún se desconoce cuál será la magnitud de la subida, pero un informe reciente de la firma holandesa Rabobank calcula que el trigo podría *encarecerse un 30% y el maíz un 20%*. Por eso los agricultores y ganaderos españoles han pedido a la Unión Europea que no miren a otro lado ante el encarecimiento de los costes de producción y que *articule un plan de contingencia agroalimentaria.*
Hay que recordar, además, que el sector agroalimentario español ya sufre desde hace unos años las consecuencia del conflicto, ya que* Rusia vetó en 2014 la entrada al país de frutas, hortalizas y cítricos españoles* como consecuencia de las sanciones que desde la propia UE y otros países le impusieron por la anexión de la península de Crimea. 
*Asfixiados por "unos costes de producción nunca vistos"*
Desde la *Coordinadora de Organizaciones Agrarias y Ganaderas (COAG)* aseguran que la guerra en Ucrania puede empeorar *"la tormenta perfecta"* que ya sufre el campo español, ya que a los efectos de la sequía se sumarán nuevas alzas de los costes de las materias primas. 
*Jaume Bernis*, responsable ganadero de COAG, ha puesto como ejemplo que en porcino el 70% del coste de producción corresponde a los piensos, por lo que si el suministro de maíz ucraniano se paraliza, aumentaría la *subida acumulada del 32% *que ya ha registrado el alimento para el ganado desde hace unos meses.


> El agua no llega, empieza la crisis de Ucrania, es la tormenta perfecta para los márgenes del ganadero"



"El agua no llega, empieza la crisis de Ucrania, es la tormenta perfecta para los márgenes del ganadero, que además están sufriendo ya un *importante alza de los precios de la energía*", sentencia.
La *Asociación Agraria de Jóvenes Agricultores (ASAJA)*, por otro lado, lamenta que la diplomacia internacional no haya sido capaz de evitar una guerra que supone un "varapalo más para las explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas españolas que se encuentran asfixiadas por unos costes de producción nunca vistos". 
*"Nuestras importaciones de cereales y girasol,* así como de medios de producción básicos como abonos y fertilizantes, se resentirán gravemente, lo que implicará un nuevo encarecimiento de los costes de producción para el sector", indican desde ASAJA. 
Por su parte, la *Unión de Pequeños Agricultores y Ganaderos (UPA)* destaca que España es el principal destino de las exportaciones de maíz ucraniano, cereal clave en la alimentación animal, sobre todo en los *sectores porcino y avícola*. “Debe articularse un plan para evitar un potencial desabastecimiento y frenar la escalada de los piensos”, sentencian desde UPA. 
*La aceituna extremeña sufre con las exportaciones*
El conflicto también afectará a algunos productos españoles que exportamos tanto a Ucrania como a Rusia, como es el caso de la aceituna. Por ejemplo, la suma de los mercados ruso y ucraniano *supone el 50% del total exportado de aceituna extremeña (negra)*. 
Concretamente, de enero a noviembre de 2021, las exportaciones extremeñas de este producto superaron los *33 millones de euros*, de los cuales 10 millones van hacia el mercado ruso y 4,4 millones de euros a Ucrania. La provincia de Cáceres es la más afectada, ya que exporta el 78% de las aceitunas extremeñas. 
Con estos datos, la Cámara de Comercio de Cáceres ha asegurado que empresas de la provincia "ya están sufriendo las consecuencias del conflicto, debido a que en general el transporte terrestre no puede pasar por Ucrania". Este hecho hace que las empresas opten por otras rutas, más largas, a través de otros países que* provocan un mayor coste y un retraso en los plazos de entrega.*
A esta situación se añade la caída de la moneda rusa, el rublo, frente al euro y el dólar, lo que también aumenta el precio de los productos y puede llevar, en un corto plazo, a una *reducción de las compras y bajada de precios*, lo que restaría competitividad a las empresas.
Otro producto que puede verse afectado en las exportaciones es el *vino, muy demandado desde Rusia*. En 2020, el país dirigido por Vladimir Putin importó de España vino embotellado por valor de *109,8 millones de euros*. España es el tercer país que más vino embotellado vende a Rusia, solo por detrás de Italia y Georgia. También ocupa España la tercera posición en volumen (litros) vendido.









La guerra desata en España la "tormenta perfecta" en el comercio: aceite, maíz, trigo... los precios podrían subir un 30%


La guerra en Ucrania encarecerá inevitablemente el precio de muchos de los alimentos que consumimos los españoles en nuestro día a día. Cereales como el trigo o el maíz, básicos en la elaboración de algunos alimentos o en la dieta de animales destinados al consumo humano (cerdos, pollos...), o...




www.20minutos.es





Yo compraría aceite de girasol para tener guardado. Tiene pinta de que va a subir de precio. Yo me pillaré una garrafa de 5l.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Feb 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Parece que nadie se acuerda de la invasión de Iraq, de Afganistan, de Libia..........Creo que no fueron los rusos entonces. Y no respetaron la integridad territorial de esos paises.



Bueno, lo de afganistan primero entraron los rusos. 
Ya no digo nada de Budapest en el 56 y Praga en el 68, y eso que eran de los suyos en el pacvar, o quizá no?


----------



## poppom (27 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Y si el barril está en tan caro xq Venezuela sigue en la mierda?



Porque el petróleo venezolano es basura ultrapesada. Habiendo alternativas más baratas nadie quiere financiar a semejante régimen por sus barriles de mierda


----------



## superloki (27 Feb 2022)

No se si soy el único que lo lleva notando, pero ir a comprar cualquier cosa al súper ha subido bastante. Hoy he ido a comprar literalmente cuatro chorradas, y han sido 19.70 euros, cuando normalmente eran unos 10 0 12 euros como mucho. De la luz ya ni hablo porque abrí un hilo al respecto y hay muchos más. Nos vamos a reír mucho en los próximos meses...


----------



## jota1971 (27 Feb 2022)

Esperemos que No dure mucho porque la Guerra la pagamos nosotros, va a venir una buena Derrama....os vais a cagar. Ahora empiezo a entender lo de los Coches Electricos, cuando veais un deposito a 200 € se entenderá de golpe....


----------



## Evangelion (27 Feb 2022)

¿Hay ya abierto algun mercado de futuros?


----------



## luisito (27 Feb 2022)

*Detenido un marinero ucraniano por hundir parcialmente el yate de lujo de su jefe ruso en Port Adriano*
*El propietario de la embarcación es un magnate responsable de la fabricación de armas para las tropas de Putin*
Ucrania-Rusia| Detenido un marinero ucraniano por hundir el yate de su jefe ruso en Mallorca (ultimahora.es)


----------



## Visilleras (27 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Parece que se prevé un importante ciberataque en las próximas horas a los diferentes ministerios.



¿En España?


----------



## Muttley (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Skara (27 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Parece que se prevé un importante ciberataque en las próximas horas a los diferentes ministerios.



Moncloa manda cambiar las contraseñas a los altos cargos y que apaguen los ordenadores en casa el finde.
Confinamiento informático  de Mortadelo.









Moncloa ordena a los altos funcionarios cambiar sus contraseñas por temor a un ciberataque ruso


Los servicios de inteligencia y de seguridad del Estado han instado al Gobierno que los altos funcionarios de todos los ministerios cambien sus




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## aso1968 (27 Feb 2022)

El conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania es expresión del desorden mundial.
La incertidumbre de la política y la economía mundial se agravan con los acontecimientos actuales en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania.
Es una situación que nos permite pensar las tensiones al interior del capitalismo a treinta años del derrumbe del socialismo en el este de Europa.
La unilateralidad capitalista emergente con el fin de la historia de los 90 mutó a una disputa por la hegemonía que involucró en principio a China como potencia económica emergente contra EEUU, y más recientemente, especialmente desde el 2013, a Rusia, con su poderío militar y su potencial de reservas de energía.
Así, las sanciones unilaterales de EEUU y sus socios en occidente contra China, Rusia y otros países generó condiciones para la articulación internacional de esos protagonistas, proceso hasta hace poco impensable.
Destaco en ese plano los fuertes vínculos acrecentados entre China y Rusia y entre estos y otros países sancionados, entre otros, Irán, Cuba o Venezuela.
Esos cambios en el tablero de las relaciones internacionales constituyen señales del “desorden” del orden vigente desde 1991, e indicios de búsquedas de nuevos rumbos en la conducción del sistema mundial.
Algunos desavisados del nuevo tiempo reclaman acciones más enérgicas desde el comando del sistema mundial, incluida la acción militar directa sobre Rusia, en “defensa de la democracia”, como si esta fuera compatible con el capitalismo.
No se trata de la vuelta a la bipolaridad entre capitalismo y socialismo, pero si a una discusión sobre la hegemonía en el capitalismo, quitando fuerza ideológica y política al ideario sobre el “destino manifiesto” de EEUU y de la eternización y naturalización del régimen del capital.
Pero también, habilita a pensar en estrategias de acumulación de poder popular que rompan con la imposibilidad, instalada en el imaginario social, de la lucha en contra y más allá del orden capitalista.
La globalización o mundialización impulsada desde los 80/90 del siglo pasado se sustentaba en la “cooperación” global para el “libre comercio”, afirmada en la base del desarrollo de las fuerzas productivas impulsadas por la innovación tecnológica, la informática, la inteligencia artificial y la difusión de la digitalización.
Esa base material supuso un crecimiento de la productividad del trabajo que interviene en la disputa del ingreso a favor de la ganancia y en contra de los ingresos populares, especialmente ante los problemas económicos del 2020/22, cierre económico y pandemia mediante.
La situación se expresa en el alza de los precios, que se manifiesta como inflación y que preocupa al poder mundial ante la desestabilización y aliento al conflicto social que ello puede generar.
Tendencias nacionalistas y de obstaculización de la mundialización
De ese modo, lo que aparece en la coyuntura de los últimos años del sistema mundial, es una dinámica de “no cooperación” que viene desde antes de la pandemia.
Por eso no sorprende que ante el accionar actual de Rusia en Ucrania, la respuesta de “occidente”, bajo liderazgo estadounidense sean las sanciones económicas, desandando todo camino de “cooperación” anunciado en foros internacionales, caso reciente del G20, coordinado por Indonesia.
El común denominador en los discursos en la ONU y otros organismos y foros internacionales apuntan a cooperar para culminar con la pandemia y otros problemas globales, caso del cambio climático.
La convocatoria a la cooperación se asocia a la búsqueda de soluciones compartidas en tiempos de mundialización. La realidad desmiente el discurso y lo que se hace visible es la tendencia a la ruptura de procesos de universalización y mundialización, en aras de defender la dominación.
No hay respuesta militar desde la OTAN en territorio ucraniano, y no podría haberla por ocurrir el conflicto en territorio sin incumbencia del organismo militar. Actuar en ese sentido tendría consecuencias dramáticas en tiempos de poderío militar nuclear.
Claro que puede también interpretarse como acción militar las tareas previas de cercamiento de la Federación Rusa, favorecida por la incorporación de países de la ex URSS a la organización militar, incluso desoyendo acuerdos de no incorporación previamente establecidos.
La OTAN expresó la manifiesta defensa de “occidente” en tiempos de “guerra fría”, y continuó aportando a la lógica de la “liberalización económica” y la “unilateralidad del régimen del capital” luego de la ruptura de la bipolaridad.
Hoy queda claro que no había fin de la historia ante los procesos de 1989/1991.
Todo hacía parecer entonces orientado a políticas de ampliación de la apertura económica, la liberalización y la universalización de los procesos de producción y circulación de mercancías, servicios y capitales, identificado con la globalización o mundialización.
Es la dinámica que estimuló la OMC desde 1995 y las políticas económicas enunciadas desde el paradigma “neoliberal”, que en los noventa se identificó en nuestra región como “Consenso de Washington”.
Sin embargo, la crisis se hizo manifiesta entre 2007/09 y el “nuevo credo” de política económica desde el poder pareció ser el retorno del “nacionalismo”, ejemplarmente explicitado desde la presidencia Trump en EEUU, o desde el Brexit para Europa.
Las sanciones económicas unilaterales ejercidas desde algunos países con suficiente poder para definirlas, más allá de cualquier debate en ámbitos institucionales globales, son parte de ese cambio o desorden en el sistema mundial, que contribuyen a la obstaculización de la dinámica de la liberalización y la mundialización.
Incluso llevan a pensar en la transición hacia un nuevo orden mundial. Son diversos los países sancionados en los últimos años, sea China, Rusia, Irán, Cuba, Venezuela o Nicaragua, entre otros muchos. Ahora todo se concentra en Rusia. Por cierto, las sanciones son limitadas, ya que afectan a los países propiciadores de las sanciones.
Se afectan ciertos activos físicos o financieros, incluso a personas, pero se restringen en otros casos, como en el SWIFT. Al respecto dice CNN: “Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea se abstuvieron de excluir a Rusia del SWIFT, una red de mensajería de alta seguridad que conecta a miles de instituciones financieras de todo el mundo”[1]
La prohibición británica de que Aeroflot acceda al espacio aéreo del Reino Unido fue respondida por Rusia con el cierre del espacio aéreo a las aeronaves británicas. En este sentido se restringe la circulación de bienes y servicios, de las cargas de mercancías y del turismo, afectando la actividad económica.
Todo ello ya está impactando en suba de precios, especialmente de alimentos y energía.
La no habilitación del Nord Stream II supone un mayor costo para Alemania y Europa en el abastecimiento de gas, con beneficio de los proveedores, especialmente EEUU.
Incertidumbres del presente
Hace pocos días, en la inauguración de la reunión de ministros de economía y finanzas del Grupo de los 20 realizada en Indonesia, el presidente del país anfitrión afirmó que la crisis de Ucrania pone en riesgo la economía global, aludiendo a un tema que escalaba y que en estas horas ya tienen impacto importante.[2]
La preocupación central en Yakarta apuntaba a cómo superar los efectos de la pandemia (2020-22) y la recesión provocada por el cierre deliberado de la economía, aún con la recuperación del pasado año que se ralentiza en el presente.
Como insumo a ese cónclave, la titular del FMI, antes de la “acción militar especial” ejecutada desde la Federación Rusa, señalaba los desafíos en el debate del G20 que el organismo había disminuido el pronóstico de crecimiento para el 2022 al 4,4% y apuntando las incertidumbres que genera la inflación creciente en varios países.[3]
Ya en curso la acción militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania, uno de los gobernadores de la Reserva Federal de EEUU, analizando la situación de su país mencionó el mismo día que si bien es “demasiado pronto para juzgar cómo afectará este conflicto al mundo, a la economía mundial, y cuáles serán las implicaciones para la economía estadounidense. Pero esta situación agrega incertidumbre a mi perspectiva y será algo que estaré monitoreando muy de cerca”[4]
La preocupación por la pandemia continua y la inflación volvió a la agenda de los problemas en la economía mundial, en un marco no resuelto de cambio climático.
Es un combo explosivo agravado por tendencias a la “no cooperación” resultantes de tendencias “nacionalistas” que insisten en sanciones unilaterales que alimentan las incertidumbres de un presente que tiene tres décadas de antigüedad.
Los cambios acecidos en los 90 desataron resistencias diversas e incluso ensayos de cambio político que entusiasmaron el imaginario colectivo por las transformaciones anticapitalistas, antiimperialistas y anti patriarcales, por lo que las incertidumbres actuales también convocan a pensar un poco más allá del día a día, incluso en perspectivas liberadoras en contra y más allá del régimen del capital.
Por Julio C. Gambina | 26/02/2022 | Economía, Opinión
Fuentes: Rebelión

Consulta cómo está cambiando la temperatura media en tu zona.
Explora información sobre climatología


----------



## INE (27 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿En España?



Sí.


----------



## Muttley (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## hightower (27 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que de esta me voy al paro, llevo el mercado rusofono en mi empresa así que adiós. Acepto propuestas.,


----------



## Rantamplum (27 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> mira un mapa anda…
> 
> Letonia, Lituania y Los Polski, y luego me dices…
> 
> Por otro lado, que crees que tienen los rusos en Kaliningrado?



Kaliningradeses por supuesto , mira que estáis pesados con kaliningrado , ni que kaliningrado no fuera Rusia


----------



## Rantamplum (27 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> No se si soy el único que lo lleva notando, pero ir a comprar cualquier cosa al súper ha subido bastante. Hoy he ido a comprar literalmente cuatro chorradas, y han sido 19.70 euros, cuando normalmente eran unos 10 0 12 euros como mucho. De la luz ya ni hablo porque abrí un hilo al respecto y hay muchos más. Nos vamos a reír mucho en los próximos meses...



Cuando empiecen las manifestaciones de camioneros , agricultores y demás por qué se van a la ruina vamos a descubrir que las sanciones nos joden a nosotros igual que a ellos


----------



## jota1971 (27 Feb 2022)

Esto es la Democracia Europea y Española, Las Sanciones a Rusia las pagaremos Nosotros en forma de Hiperinflación y son impuestas por politicos que Nadie ha elegido...pero Rusia y China son dictaduras.....


----------



## Madafaca (27 Feb 2022)

Me da la sensación que la CIA va a jugar la carta de desestabilizar Bielorrusia.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 Feb 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ahora que los echan del SWIFT, Que podeMos pensar de Bitcoin? Su precio se mantiene.





Muttley dijo:


>




Cuantas de esas son nuestras?


----------



## sada (27 Feb 2022)

Las delegaciones de Rusia y Ucrania confirmaron hoy que se reunirán en la ciudad bielorrusa de Gómel, cercana a la frontera ucraniana, para negociar un posible cese de las hostilidades.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 Feb 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Yo creo que de esta me voy al paro, llevo el mercado rusofono en mi empresa así que adiós. Acepto propuestas.,





Traductor en juicios de crímenes de guerra


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Feb 2022)

Sólo le queda vender las reservas de oro que pueden tener desbloqueadas (físico en Rusia) y unos 90.000 millones en renminbis, cosa que no creo que haga mucha gracia a los chinos que los ponga en el mercado de un día para otro. 

Occidente bloquea la 'hucha' de Putin: 640.000 millones en divisa extranjera

Teniendo el cuenta que mañana el rublo vale 0 y tiene una guerra en marcha, ya puede darse prisa en vender el oro español. 



Pásales la info a los de RT.


----------



## sada (27 Feb 2022)

Qué opina la gente de vuestro entorno? tiene miedo???


----------



## Abelinoz (27 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Kaliningradeses por supuesto , mira que estáis pesados con kaliningrado , ni que kaliningrado no fuera Rusia



Si es Si es Rusia claro que lo es, pero infórmate que hay en la base de Kaliningrado, y luego comentamos…


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Feb 2022)

Empieza el manbo, ahora hay que explicarle a la gente que tiene que pagar el deposito a 90€ y la luz ni te digo por que el presidente ucraniano esta sufriendo, y todo autonomo que se precie espero tenga su banderita en facebook en orden.

La ostia va a sonar en Marte y me refiero a la española.




 OroAbr 2022 1.922,101.931,501.918,60+31,55+1,67%00:12:12  XAU/USD 1.919,421.931,601.889,28+30,14+1,60%00:12:17  PlataMar 2022 24,68524,79524,590+0,490+2,03%00:12:09  CobreMay 2022 4,47804,48084,4675-0,0095-0,21%00:12:08  PlatinoAbr 2022 1.069,601.078,101.069,25+10,85+1,02%00:12:18  PaladioJun 2022 2.497,022.553,002.448,50+141,02+5,99%00:12:18  Petróleo crudo WTIAbr 2022 97,5998,9495,50+5,66+6,16%00:12:18  Petróleo BrentMay 2022 100,11101,25100,03+5,60+5,93%00:12:18  Gas naturalAbr 2022 4,6074,6654,594+0,121+2,70%00:12:18  Aceite de CalefacciónAbr 2022 2,94612,98022,9455+0,1311+4,66%00:12:18  Gasolina RBOBAbr 2022 2,99823,02782,9952+0,1159+4,02%00:12:18


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (28 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Empieza el manbo, ahora hay que explicarle a la gente que tiene que pagar el deposito a 90€ y la luz ni te digo por que el presidente ucraniano esta sufriendo, y todo autonomo que se precie espero tenga su banderita en facebook en orden.
> 
> La ostia va a sonar en Marte y me refiero a la española.
> 
> ...



¿Qué cambios hay en esa tabla, y cómo esta justifica el alza de los bienes de consumo?


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Feb 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué cambios hay en esa tabla, y cómo esta justifica el alza de los bienes de consumo?




En los primeros minutos el brent cotiza a 100 ya me diras tu si no crees que el precio de las cosas no van a subir, y eso hoy, si la cosa se enquista veremos.

De todas formas me parece el indicador mas fiable de por donde se van a desarrollar los acontecimientos, mucho mas que el megaloco hilo de la guerra de ucrania y sus videos de twiter.

Si el petroleo baja, el gas baja, las bolsas se recuperan y el oro baja estamos ante un acuerdo ya lo que tarden en escenificarlo es lo que tarden en jodernos.

Si todo eso pasa la guerra va de otra cosa que no sabemos, averigua tu que esta pasando de verdad entrebambalinas.


----------



## crocodile (28 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> En los primeros minutos el brent cotiza a 100 ya me diras tu si no crees que el precio de las cosas no van a subir, y eso hoy, si la cosa se enquista veremos.
> 
> De todas formas me parece el indicador mas fiable de por donde se van a desarrollar los acontecimientos, mucho mas que el megaloco hilo de la guerra de ucrania y sus videos de twiter.
> 
> ...



Hay que ser solidarios con Ucrania no? , Me lo han dicho las TV, Borrell y la bruja de Úrsula Von der Layen o como c, se llame, Rusos malos aunque comamos piedras, todo sea por obedecer al amo Yankee, BIBA !!


----------



## Azote87 (28 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> Qué opina la gente de vuestro entorno? tiene miedo???



Mucho


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Feb 2022)

Todos mis criptos están pax gold y stable coins.

Cuando veo emociones entro y retiro, no me gusta nada el asunto.

Euro bajando a 1,11 ya esto tiene mala pinta, si se alarga paridad con el dólar.


----------



## OYeah (28 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Empieza el manbo, ahora hay que explicarle a la gente que tiene que pagar el deposito a 90€ y la luz ni te digo por que el presidente ucraniano esta sufriendo, y todo autonomo que se precie espero tenga su banderita en facebook en orden.
> 
> La ostia va a sonar en Marte y me refiero a la española.
> 
> ...




Buen resumen.

De todas maneras esto va para largo. El divorcio acaba de ser firmado, no sabemos todavia quien se queda los niños, ni la casa. Las facturas seguro las pagamos. 

Lo que si sabemos es que somos el macho aunque no tengamos huevos.


----------



## visaman (28 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> No se si soy el único que lo lleva notando, pero ir a comprar cualquier cosa al súper ha subido bastante. Hoy he ido a comprar literalmente cuatro chorradas, y han sido 19.70 euros, cuando normalmente eran unos 10 0 12 euros como mucho. De la luz ya ni hablo porque abrí un hilo al respecto y hay muchos más. Nos vamos a reír mucho en los próximos meses...



yo tengo que comprar la botella de butano esta semana y créeme el butano este año ha subido bastante, esta no se a cuanto la pagare pero si esto no cambia el año que viene van a tener que financiármela


----------



## coscorron (28 Feb 2022)

Los futuros de las bolsas vienen con guano del bueno ... Caidas del 3% al 4% y lo único que puede salvar la sesión sería que en las negociaciones se avistará un acuerdo de paz más o menos en un plazo razonable pero me temo que puesto que ambos bandos se ven como claros ganadores se hace dificil que ninguno de ellos ceda lo suficiente de momento.







Y mientras tanto y sin que nadie preste demasiada atención al tema los intereses de la deuda van subiendo y ya tenemos a nuestra vieja "prima" por encima de los 100 puntos. No parece mucho pero la evolución puede recordar otros momentos ...







Coronavirus, guerra en Ucrania y un gobierno absolutamente irresponsable en la gestión del deficit y la deuda por principio quien da más ...???
PD: Hoy el BCE parece que actua para que baje pero


----------



## poppom (28 Feb 2022)

se está comentando que las sanciones a Rusia son tan fuertes que llevarán al país a derrocar a Putin en días
Estos desmemoriados parecen olvidar que se puede mantener un país en completa suspensión durante semanas (meses más fuertes de la plandemia) y las consecuencias se pueden revertir en poco tiempo si no hay infraestructuras dañadas.
Rusia no tiene impresora de papel pero sí tiene impresora de gas


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## pocholito (28 Feb 2022)

Lo de las sanciones no le hará tanto daño a Putin el régimen cubano sigue ahí a pesar de las sanciones irán igual Corea del Norte lo mismo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo de las sanciones no le hará tanto daño a Putin el régimen cubano sigue ahí a pesar de las sanciones irán igual Corea del Norte lo mismo



Cuba no está metida en una guerra, para las guerras hace falta dinero y la economía rusa hoy está colapsada.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Empieza el manbo, ahora hay que explicarle a la gente que tiene que pagar el deposito a 90€ y la luz ni te digo por que el presidente ucraniano esta sufriendo, y todo autonomo que se precie espero tenga su banderita en facebook en orden.
> 
> La ostia va a sonar en Marte y me refiero a la española.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo, aún, a los mercados (de futuros y asiáticos) en pánico, la semana anterior estaba todo mucho peor (hidrocarburos también), no se ha roto los mínimos de la semana pasada.

Pero es el comienzo de la semana.


----------



## Rantamplum (28 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Si es Si es Rusia claro que lo es, pero infórmate que hay en la base de Kaliningrado, y luego comentamos…



En kaliningrado hay lo que le salga de los cojones a los rusos que para eso es territorio ruso , igual que en Alaska hay lo que les salga de los cojones a los yankees porque es territorio usa .


----------



## Evangelion (28 Feb 2022)

De momento no hay megaguano en las bolsas....han salido los bancos centrales a comprar como cochinos....a ver lo que dura.


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Feb 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De momento no hay megaguano en las bolsas....han salido los bancos centrales a comprar como cochinos....a ver lo que dura.



Efectivamente y se nota en la divergencia clara entre materias primas y mercado de valores. De todas formas veremos, por detras hay negociaciones y lo mismo a finales de semana se llega aun acuerdo. La idea seria aguantar la bolsa para que el guano no fuese muy fuerte, los USA no se pueden permitir caer por lo que significa para su sociedad perder los fondos invertidos y que en muchos casos supone su jubilacion.

La inflacion no nos la quita nadie.


----------



## Chaini (28 Feb 2022)

Se acentuara la escasez de chips, mas aun. Ayer un amigo me comento que Rusia el mayor proveedor mundial de paladio, el cotizadisimo material con el que se fabrican los chips. Es mas caro que el oro


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Feb 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Se acentuara la escasez de chips, mas aun. Ayer un amigo me comento que Rusia el mayor proveedor mundial de paladio, el cotizadisimo material con el que se fabrican los chips. Es mas caro que el oro




PaladioJun 2022 2.492,002.553,002.435,00+126,30+5,34%10:34:44 

la cotizacion actual, se nota muchisimo la intervencion de bancos centrales, pero las materias primas no se pueden imprimir, actualmente quedan reservas de gas y petroleo, si el conflicto se enquista los precios prohibitivos y las economias no van a poder aguantar, se viene la madre de todas las crisis, es inevitable, lo unico seria que la guerra acabase esta semana y me da que nadie quiere dar un paso atras de hecho Europa quiere seguir, madre mia.


----------



## Chaini (28 Feb 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> PaladioJun 20222.492,002.553,002.435,00+126,30+5,34%10:34:44
> 
> la cotizacion actual, se nota muchisimo la intervencion de bancos centrales, pero las materias primas no se pueden imprimir, actualmente quedan reservas de gas y petroleo, si el conflicto se enquista los precios prohibitivos y las economias no van a poder aguantar, se viene la madre de todas las crisis, es inevitable, lo unico seria que la guerra acabase esta semana y me da que nadie quiere dar un paso atras de hecho Europa quiere seguir, madre mia.



Hombre aun queda el yacimiento de Sudafrica, pero el cuello de botella se estrechara mas. La cotizacion de hoy esta a casi 73 euros el GRAMO.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo de las sanciones no le hará tanto daño a Putin el régimen cubano sigue ahí a pesar de las sanciones irán igual Corea del Norte lo mismo



Tu no has estado en Cuba mucho, no? 
Al régimen puede irle bien... la gente de pie le falta comida y pasa hambre, no tiene para comer.

Ten en cuenta que en Cuba están en una isla... y aún así algunos se iban en balsa o a nado. En Rusia habrá ostias para pasar a Europa, por eso pierden población cada año, el que pueda se irá.


----------



## tixel (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Cuba no está metida en una guerra, para las guerras hace falta dinero y la economía rusa hoy está colapsada.



No veo que este muy colapsada con el único dinero de verdad que existe, el oro y del otro pueden imprimir lo que les haga falta. O no ves como hacen los "occidentales"


----------



## tixel (28 Feb 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Se acentuara la escasez de chips, mas aun. Ayer un amigo me comento que Rusia el mayor proveedor mundial de paladio, el cotizadisimo material con el que se fabrican los chips. Es mas caro que el oro



El paladio se usa principalmente para catalizadores. Las industria automovilística sería la afectada. En electrónica se usa para condensadores y no creo que sea tanto problema.


----------



## Chaini (28 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El paladio se usa principalmente para catalizadores. Las industria automovilística sería la afectada. En electrónica se usa para condensadores y no creo que sea tanto problema.



El año pasado varias fabricas tuvieron que parar la produccion por falta de chips semiconductores.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Feb 2022)

El rublo cae un 40% según El Mundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El rublo cae un 40% según El Mundo.



Ahora las rusas salen más baratas que nunca


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo de las sanciones no le hará tanto daño a Putin el régimen cubano sigue ahí a pesar de las sanciones irán igual Corea del Norte lo mismo



Pues tiene que pagar a los chinos en euros


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No veo que este muy colapsada con el único dinero de verdad que existe, el oro y del otro pueden imprimir lo que les haga falta. O no ves como hacen los "occidentales"



¿Imprimir rublos para qué? ¿Para jugar al monopoli?

Ló único que pueden gastar es eso, el oro y los renminbis que tienen.


----------



## poppom (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Imprimir rublos para qué? ¿Para jugar al monopoli?
> 
> Ló único que pueden gastar es eso, el oro y los renminbis que tienen.



y los dólares que va a seguir dándole europa por sus combustibles fósiles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Imprimir rublos para qué? ¿Para jugar al monopoli?
> 
> Ló único que pueden gastar es eso, el oro y los renminbis que tienen.



Las reservas de oro no dan para tanto..y si las vende el precio se caera


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y los dólares que va a seguir dándole europa por sus combustibles fósiles



Ya veo, por eso han cerrado la bolsa y han subido los tipos al 20%. 

Por cierto, sólo están obligados a vender las exportaciones al 80% en moneda extranjera...Y desde hoy.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Feb 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Venga mi apuesta es que toda esta parafernalia lo han montado para *cuando nos suban el gas +1500%* la gente no se altere mucho y lo encuentre hasta razonable.



Sound Energy PLC y la perfida Albion will win again.

Recomprarlo a Marruecos despues de enviarlo alli regasificarlo en Gijon. Mientras los british en gibraltar controlandolo todo y poniendo el cazo de "comisionistas".


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Feb 2022)

Como los rusos se pongan toca pelotas, te cierro el grifo y paga las materias primas en oro.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Feb 2022)

¿Qué tiene que ver el swift con poner en circulación euros o dólares y subir los tipos? 

El mundo ya ha asumido que estamos en guerra, falta que lo asumáis el resto. Vae Victis. 




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las reservas de oro no dan para tanto..y si las vende el precio se caera



Ni les va a hacer gracia a los chinos que inunden el mercado de yuanes. Lo sé, pero este subnormal ha iniciado una escalada nuclear, no le supongas muchas luces.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Feb 2022)

La FED estara inundando la bolsa americana de dolares, para mantenerla en green, que los jubilados gusanos pueden perder ahorrillos 

La inflación la tenemos para largo, junto los tipos de interés bajos ahora con la escusa de la guerra, no lo van a subir.

Pase lo que pase el guano esta asegurado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Feb 2022)

Ataque con bombas de racimo sobre las tropas ucras atrincheradas en las afueras de Jarkov


----------



## poppom (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ya veo, por eso han cerrado la bolsa y han subido los tipos al 20%.
> 
> Por cierto, sólo están obligados a vender las exportaciones al 80% en moneda extranjera...Y desde hoy.



Si no la hubieran cerrado serían estúpidos. La guerra monetaria es un frente más.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ataque con bombas de racimo sobre las tropas ucras atrincheradas en las afueras de Jarkov









Naciones que han suscrito el acuerdo en contra de la producción y compras de bombas de racimo, pero muchos no han suspendido su uso. 

Esto pasa cuando juegas a heroe.


----------



## Cazadora (28 Feb 2022)

El BCE declara en quiebra la filial europea del mayor banco ruso y activa su resolución


La decisión se produce después de que el G-7 y la Unión Europea anunciasen este fin de semana un duro paquete de sanciones económicas contra Rusia por haber invadido Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ni les va a hacer gracia a los chinos que inunden el mercado de yuanes. Lo sé, pero este subnormal ha iniciado una escalada nuclear, no le supongas muchas luces.



No entiendo ¿Qué te hace pensar que Rusia va a inundar el mercado de yuanes?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Feb 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No entiendo ¿Qué te hace pensar que Rusia va a inundar el mercado de yuanes?



Es la mayoría de moneda extranjera en la reserva del Banco Centrar Ruso son yuanes. Es con lo que va a tener que pagar, o vender el oro.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Feb 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Tu no has estado en Cuba mucho, no?
> Al régimen puede irle bien... la gente de pie le falta comida y pasa hambre, no tiene para comer.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que en Cuba están en una isla... y aún así algunos se iban en balsa o a nado. *En Rusia habrá ostias para pasar a Europa*, por eso pierden población cada año, el que pueda se irá.



Eso lo dices porque estás pensando que Europa tras las sanciones rusas se va a parecer a la actual


----------



## tixel (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Imprimir rublos para qué? ¿Para jugar al monopoli?
> 
> Ló único que pueden gastar es eso, el oro y los renminbis que tienen.



Pues para pagarles a los suyos, igual que se hace aquí. ¿para que quieren el dinero? ¿Qué tienen que comprar?


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Feb 2022)

No había visto este hilo @Visilleras 

Dentro vídeo


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es la mayoría de moneda extranjera en la reserva del Banco Centrar Ruso son yuanes. Es con lo que va a tener que pagar, o vender el oro.



Pues pagará a Xi (que será su cliente preferente) en oro.

No veo el problema


----------



## Mentefria2 (28 Feb 2022)

El Ibex cierra plano. O se huelen un acuerdo, o simplemente la inflación que viene hace que estén quitándose el líquido comprando cualquier cosa.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (28 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora las rusas salen más baratas que nunca



El periodista de El Mundo, Xavier Colas, debería pagar por ser enemigo del pueblo. Esta echando gasolina al fuego, a cambio de las monedas que le paga Pedro J o quien sea ahora el dueño de ese panfleto.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (28 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> El periodista de El Mundo, Xavier Colas, debería pagar por ser enemigo del pueblo. Esta echando gasolina al fuego, a cambio de las monedas que le paga Pedro J o quien sea ahora el dueño de ese panfleto.



El periodismo español da vergüenza ajena, son simples voceros del poder y ni disimulan, supongo que no lo necesitan con el público que tienen


----------



## silenus (28 Feb 2022)

Putin intenta defender su economía: prohíbe transferir divisas al extranjero y ordena a las empresas convertir en rublos el 80% de sus ingresos


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, decretó este lunes varias medidas para contrarrestar la caída del rublo, tras las sanciones occidentales por la invasión de Ucrania, incluida...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Ponix (28 Feb 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: ¡¡¡Y guau!!! Después de BP, el diluvio. Shell anuncia que saldrá de todas sus empresas conjuntas con Gazprom, incluida su participación del 27,5% en la instalación de GNL Sakhalin-2. Shell lleva esos JV a una valoración de $ 3 mil millones en sus libros, y advierte sobre imparticiones #Ukraine


----------



## silenus (28 Feb 2022)

Before Ukraine Invasion, Russia and China Cemented Economic Ties


Facing a wary United States and worried about depending on imports by sea, China is buying more energy and food from its northern neighbor.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## eltonelero (28 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> *La guerra desata en España la "tormenta perfecta" en el comercio: aceite, maíz, trigo... los precios podrían subir un 30%
> 
> 
> La guerra desata en España la "tormenta perfecta" en el comercio: aceite, maíz, trigo... los precios podrían subir un 30%*
> ...



*
Pero con EU-Otan va incluido que tu hijo además de inglés le enseñarán como lamer un ano o que los blancos son culpables de todo*


----------



## cepeda33 (28 Feb 2022)

Lo primero, prepara la cartera.

¿Quien va a pagar todo el dinerito que se va a regalar a Ucrania?

Nosotros.

Asi que vayan remando mas fuerte, que hay que pagarles la influencia a los anglos con nuestro sudor.


----------



## circodelia2 (28 Feb 2022)

De una o otra manera Rusia seguirá vendiendo materias primas a Europa que las necesita y ahora más caras a precio de mercado, el gas licuado que vende USA aparte de ser una mierda es otro motivo de inestabilidad para europa. 
....


----------



## latumbadehuma (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (28 Feb 2022)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> Yo digo que dos euros el litro de gasolina en menos de un mes



Eso mismo le dije a un vecino esta mañana en la gasolinera....


----------



## Domm (1 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Se acentuara la escasez de chips, mas aun. Ayer un amigo me comento que Rusia el mayor proveedor mundial de paladio, el cotizadisimo material con el que se fabrican los chips. Es mas caro que el oro



Estimada becaria, Rusia produce el 40 % del paladio extraído y Ucrania produce más del 90 % del suministro mundial de gas neón, materiales vitales para el sector de los chips.

ASML Holding NV, un proveedor holandés de fabricantes de chips informáticos, está buscando fuentes alternativas para la pequeña cantidad de neón que utiliza. Aunque Ucrania es el mayor productor mundial de neón, ASML dijo a Reuters que obtiene menos del 20% del gas del país.










Ukraine war could worsen chip shortages and jack up phone and car prices in the U.S.


Expect higher gas prices at the pump and potentially higher cell phone and car prices, due to chip shortages exacerbated by the war.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## Domm (1 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El paladio se usa principalmente para catalizadores. Las industria automovilística sería la afectada. En electrónica se usa para condensadores y no creo que sea tanto problema.



El paladio también se utiliza en la fabricación de semiconductores (chips) debido a sus propiedades químicas y físicas. Su resistencia las altas temperaturas, a la humedad, la oxidación, algo relacionado a su peso atómico y otras características lo hacen idóneo para la industria. Según un artículo Intel era probablemente el mayor comprador de paladio del mundo antes del 2015 (y seguramente mucho antes), cuando su uso se extendió masivamente a la fabricación de baterías de coches eléctricos además de sus aplicaciones corrientes en semiconductores, catalizadores de coches y otros.









Ukraine war could worsen chip shortages and jack up phone and car prices in the U.S.


Expect higher gas prices at the pump and potentially higher cell phone and car prices, due to chip shortages exacerbated by the war.




www.inquirer.com





Sumar a esto que Ucrania es también el principal productor de gas neón con propiedades de conducción no hace más que agravar a la ya grave situación relacionada a la escaséz del paladio y a sus múltiples aplicaciones.









¿La guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia podría empeorar la escasez de chips?


Ucrania y Rusia son proveedores clave de gas neón y paladio, dos materiales muy importantes para la industria de semiconductores.




hipertextual.com





Como comentario adicional, no deja de ser fascinante que un metal tan extraño y complejo se halle en artículos de lo más cotidianos como los móviles, ordenadores, coches y otros. Y es aún más increíble que artículos de tanta demanda dependan para su fabricación de algo tan escaso y difícil de extraer.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (1 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Cuba no está metida en una guerra, para las guerras hace falta dinero y la economía rusa hoy está colapsada.



Y a Cuba le bloqueas el swift y olvídate de embargo en semanas la matas de hambre sino antes los generales líquidan lo que quede del régimen castrista


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo piensa que el infierno es un lugar con fuego y muy caliente: error el infierno es un lugar frio:



Petróleo crudo WTIAbr 2022 104,34104,8395,33+8,62+9,01%16:56:24  Petróleo BrentMay 2022 105,93106,6798,03+7,96+8,12%16:56:24  Gas naturalAbr 2022 4,5754,5774,343+0,173+3,93%16:56:24  Aceite de CalefacciónAbr 2022 3,18643,19932,9297+0,2551+8,70%16:56:24  Gasolina RBOBAbr 2022 3,14083,14562,9438+0,2083+7,10%16:56:24  Gasoil LondresMar 2022 970,88974,25891,63+81,75+9,19%16:56:24 

Preparad los estomagos y acostumbraos a pasar hanbre y frio.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (1 Mar 2022)

War is always a distraction from economic sabotage

https://www.riotimesonline.com/braz...e-conflict-is-designed-to-benefit-globalists/


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Mar 2022)

Puede ser, pero si una nacion no esta preparada para lo que viene es España, la alta inflacion va a hacer el efecto bola de nieve y va a arrollar tantas empresas que unido al coste de la energia nos hace acreedores del mayor desatre historico en una nacion.

-La alta subida de precios va a destrozar el sector secundario,
-Va a empobrecer a la poblacion muchisimo. Vamos a ver impagos de facturas de luz brutales.
-Va a arruinar al sector servicios, cerraran miles y miles de pymes que dejaran detras un pufo inimaginable.
-Los funcionarios que se olviden de cobrar ya la extra de verano, eso no va a ocurrir este año y eso siendo tremendamente optimista.
-Señores, es la hora, nunca imagine que llegara asi, pero es la hora, funcionarios y jubilados van a saber lo que es un recorte sustancial de pensiones, si alguien vive a una nominaq de la indigencia que vaya pidiendo numero en los comedores de caritas.
-El que compre un piso ahora se va a a arrepentir el resto de su vida, sobre todo si es a credito.

La gente preocupandose por las nukes uando ya han sido lanzadas, solo queda el tiempo de impacto.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Mar 2022)

AIE acuerda liberar 60 millones de barriles de petróleo de reservas Por Reuters


AIE acuerda liberar 60 millones de barriles de petróleo de reservas




es.investing.com





*AIE acuerda liberar 60 millones de barriles de petróleo de reservas*


Vamos a ver, tampoco yo es que sea un genio, pero si de reservas estrategicas compradas a predio de 20$ barril lo ponen en el mercado para controlar el precio y no hay un acuerdo es un pan pa hoy y un muchisima hambre e inflacion mañana.

Vamos a ver cosas que no creeriais, naves ardiendo mas alla de Orion, precio del gasolil por encima de 2€ litro en el corto plazo, impagos de la luz, mal momento para meterse en la bosa en energeticas, cierre de negocios por que la energia no compensa, bares Paco cerrados a miles. Alumbrarse con una vela, ahora todo tiene sentido









Alemania recomienda cómo calentarse en caso de apagón


Alemania es uno de los países de centroeuropa que informan a sus ciudadanos sobre qué hacer en caso de apagón.




tv.libertaddigital.com


----------



## sada (1 Mar 2022)

Es probable que lleguen a un acuerdo en breve


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## I'm back (1 Mar 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> parece que la peña no se entera de lo que va lo de "cambio climatico" "agenda 2030" "energías renovables" "blm" "woke" y toda la demás parafernalia.
> 
> Los están metiendo en una economía de guerra donde su alimentación sera por gramos estilo stalingrado, españa postguerra, alemania postguerra, uk postguerra, muro de hierro sovietico, la gente comiendo cucarachas en barras energeticas, grillos, viviendo sin consumismo, sin coches, alumbrandose con velas, un solo par de zapatos resilientes por decadas, de goma, cartón, de lo que sea. todo esto nos lo han vendido como guay de que no tendrás nada y serás feliz. con toques de quedas, control brutal de la oposición, de la población borrega y colaboracionista.
> 
> ...



Leer tu mensaje es todo un llamamiento a la calma y el sosiego 
Me parecía mejor lo que hacían estos (no homo):




mataresfacil dijo:


> El que compre un piso ahora se va a a arrepentir el resto de su vida, sobre todo si es a credito



Los que vivan de alquiler sin embargo están salvados


----------



## mapachën (1 Mar 2022)

Nissan y Ford ya se largaron de allí por las sanciones... los rusos vuelven a los 50 como no se quiten de en medio al zar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2022)

Basura de fuente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (2 Mar 2022)

La constructora del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 se declara en bancarrota Por EFE


La constructora del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 se declara en bancarrota




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo de las sanciones no le hará tanto daño a Putin el régimen cubano sigue ahí a pesar de las sanciones irán igual Corea del Norte lo mismo



Pero si eso son dos pozos de mugre colega... vaya ejemplos pones.


----------



## I'm back (2 Mar 2022)

Pensarán que la guerra durará un par de meses y luego vuelta a la "normalidad", cómo si fuera otra pandemia 


Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero si eso son dos pozos de mugre colega... vaya ejemplos pones.



Lo son, de hecho ambos tenéis razón.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Mar 2022)

*Brent*
*113,76
+8,79**(+8,37%)

*


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Nissan y Ford ya se largaron de allí por las sanciones... los rusos vuelven a los 50 como no se quiten de en medio al zar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pero Renault mira como no se va y controlada por el estado gabacho.


----------



## molodets (2 Mar 2022)

Dejo el enlace de esta noticia en el hilo porque creo que es el más apropiado.

Disculpad que no ponga el texto pero no tengo acceso a la noticia de pago, pero el titular ya lo dice todo.

Como la gente es bastante cortita, no es capaz de entender que las sanciones a Rusia son realmente en gran parte sanciones a los productores europeos.

Esto es ya la puntilla que le faltaba a los agricultores españoles, que no entienden que los que le cagan en la cabeza a diario dicen que los culpables están a miles de kilometros de distancia.

Algunos solo capaces de aprender a hostias y ni así.

*Marruecos, Sudáfrica y Sudamérica inundarán la UE con frutas y hortalizas que no puedan exportar a Rusia. *

Marruecos, Sudáfrica y Sudamérica inundarán la UE con frutas y hortalizas que no puedan exportar a Rusia

Tengo un amigo con un pequeño campo de naranjas, cada año a estas fechas ya las tenía vendidas, a dia de hoy todavía no le han llamado.


----------



## estertores (2 Mar 2022)

Es muy simple, sacrifican todas esas cosas y más porque están desesperados, es como alguien que huye de su casa en llamas, se lleva lo que puede y deja atrás lo demás.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Mar 2022)

Casi una semana después de abrirlo, creo que voy a tener que cerrar el hilo






SE ACABÓ: Pedro Sánchez admite que se avecina un 'panorama económico desolador' para España


El presidente del Gobierno ha dibujado este miércoles un panorama económico desolador para España como consecuencia de la invasión de Rusia sobre Ucrania, admitiendo que entraremos en una nueva ralentización. En detalle, Pedro Sánchez ha hablado del impacto que tendrá sobre la macroeconomía, las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visilleras (2 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Algunos solo capaces de aprender a hostias y ni así.
> 
> *Marruecos, Sudáfrica y Sudamérica inundarán la UE con frutas y hortalizas que no puedan exportar a Rusia. *
> 
> ...




Nos vamos a cagar


----------



## Evangelion (2 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Pero Renault mira como no se va y controlada por el estado gabacho.



De momento solo ha paralizado la producción en Rusia.








Volkswagen y Renault paralizan sus plantas por el conflicto ucraniano


Rusia es el segundo mayor mercado para el Grupo Renault, que vende un 14% de su producción en el país




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Evangelion (2 Mar 2022)

Parece que Mañana tampoco va a abrir el mercado bursatil ruso.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De momento solo ha paralizado la producción en Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tienen a Lada en su grupo.


----------



## Evangelion (2 Mar 2022)

Por cierto todos los aviones de aerolineas civiles rusas de mas de 100 pasajeros son Airbus y Boing, veremos cuando el mantenimiento empiece a estar al limite y todos con motores RR o PW para los que no hay sustitutos rusos... Va a estar divertido rescatar del desguace Tupolev o Ilushin civiles.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Por cierto todos los aviones de aerolineas civiles rusas de mas de 100 pasajeros son Airbus y Boing, veremos cuando el mantenimiento empiece a estar al limite y todos con motores RR o PW para los que no hay sustitutos rusos... Va a estar divertido rescatar del desguace Tupolev o Ilushin civiles.



No podrás viajar y serás feliz.

No vemos que están dinamitando las economía? Lo más real es esto de la "guerra" porque he visto en otros frentes bélicos mayor acción.


----------



## p_pin (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Mar 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante sobre la posición china.

_Con la coalición sancionadora sin precedentes contra Rusia, todos los ojos están puestos en China: ¿cuánto estará dispuesto a intervenir Beijing? Las lecciones de 2014 aún se aplican, pero las nuevas medidas contundentes desencadenan un efecto paralizador a gran escala incluso para las instituciones respaldadas por el estado de China. 

_


----------



## OYeah (3 Mar 2022)

Mira, Visilleras:

-Por "h" o por "b", por "x" o "z", por el Cambio Climático o por las sopas de pangolines, por la FED o por el BCE, por la inflación o por la deflación o los tipos de interés, por la inmigración o por la robotización, por la NATO o por Putin, por Kamala, Sánchez o por el viejo pederasta, por la UE o por China, por la falta de recursos o la superpoblación, por la llegada del Mad Max peakoilero o porque los rusos son muy malos, por las pensiones o por el paro, por lo que quieras, pero....


ten bien claro que para tí y para mí las próximas décadas van a ser de descenso en calidad de vida hasta niveles casi de mera subsistencia. Con más o menos dignidad en esa pobreza, en tu pisito o compartiendo pensión, con alguna salida ocasional o sin salir, sin coche, con patinete, con alguna paguita en mitad de la nada o reventándote en negro en la ciudad, pero en definitiva mera subsistencia, ningún proyecto vital digno de ese nombre.


A menos que te largues a Asia y te dejen integrarte, o hagas algo ilegal y tengas suerte.


No le des muchas más vueltas que en cuanto a la Economia no hay mucho más.


----------



## poppom (3 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Mira, Visilleras:
> 
> -Por "h" o por "b", por "x" o "z", por el Cambio Climático o por las sopas de pangolines, por la FED o por el BCE, por la inflación o por la deflación o los tipos de interés, por la inmigración o por la robotización, por la NATO o por Putin, por Kamala, Sánchez o por el viejo pederasta, por la UE o por China, por la falta de recursos o la superpoblación, por la llegada del Mad Max peakoilero o porque los rusos son muy malos, por las pensiones o por el paro, por lo que quieras, pero....
> 
> ...



Din. Realmente la discusión de la causa es futil aunque de para mucho juego foril, la conclusión segura es que vamos a ser más pobres.


----------



## Murray's (3 Mar 2022)

Perdidas en turismo, inmobiliario,textil lujo









Palo económico para el turismo, el lujo y el textil por el 'veto aéreo' cruzado entre Putin y la UE: así afectará a España


La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha desatado una catarata de severas sanciones por parte de los países del bloque occidental para asfixiar la economía del país y lograr que cesen las hostilidades. En ese contexto, pasado domingo España anunció que cerraría su espacio aéreo a las aerolíneas rusas, una...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Perdidas en turismo, inmobiliario,textil lujo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocos turistas rusos he visto


----------



## isis007 (3 Mar 2022)

Incertidumbre en la plantilla de Stellantis Vigo ante el posible cierre indefinido de la fábrica


La fábrica de Stellantis Vigo se ha convertido en las últimas horas en un hervidero de rumores. El posible cierre




www.vigoe.es


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Mar 2022)

Crisis: - Europa sin acero, Severstal Mordashov para las exportaciones Rusas


Severstal de Alexei Mordashov ha dejado completamente de exportar productos de acero a los países de la UE, escribe Kommersant. Una fuente cercana a la empresa confirmó a Interfax que el envío de metal a los clientes europeos, tanto empresas como comerciantes, se ha detenido por completo. Otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## p_pin (3 Mar 2022)

Continuan las subidas, pronto en el supermercado:


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pocos turistas rusos he visto



Porque vienen a Tenerife Sur, vuelos directos con Rusia.

Hasta el Corte Inglés de la isla esta traducido en Ruso.







Esto viene desde hace una larga temporada.


----------



## HelpAviation (3 Mar 2022)

Otra crisis que no es una crisis como la del covid que iba a destruir millones de empresas y empleos y estamos ahora mismo con más empleo que en 2019, esto solo sirve para meter miedo, el comercio esta hasta las trancas, los viajes de avión carisimos debido a la gran demanda, las agencias de viaje no dan abasto, los restaurantes sin camareros debido a la gran demanda. ¿Donde está la crisis?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Otra crisis que no es una crisis como la del covid que iba a destruir millones de empresas y empleos y estamos ahora mismo con más empleo que en 2019, esto solo sirve para meter miedo, el comercio esta hasta las trancas, los viajes de avión carisimos debido a la gran demanda, las agencias de viaje no dan abasto, los restaurantes sin camareros debido a la gran demanda. ¿Donde está la crisis?



En la inflacion, la gente no se entera pero cada dia le estan robando.


----------



## HelpAviation (3 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En la inflacion, la gente no se entera pero cada dia le estan robando.



yo veo que a la gente esto le da igual, no ven ninguna crisis porque no la hay.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo veo que a la gente esto le da igual, no ven ninguna crisis porque no la hay.



Seguro que el mileurista medio vive igual que en el 2018, parate una gasolinera low cost como los npc hacen colas de 30 min..


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Mar 2022)

Europa impon sanciones a Europa y todos aplaudiendo 

brotaaaalll


----------



## Barrunto (3 Mar 2022)

Si el precio del trigo exportado desde Rusia y Ucrania sube, habrá una riada de moros "refugiados" en Europa. Los países de Próximo Oriente y el norte de África dependen mucho del trigo exportado desde allí, la subida de unos céntimos del precio del pan en países misérrimos y superpoblados será una catástrofe (fue lo que causó la primavera árabe de 2010)


----------



## Barrunto (3 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Dejo el enlace de esta noticia en el hilo porque creo que es el más apropiado.
> 
> Disculpad que no ponga el texto pero no tengo acceso a la noticia de pago, pero el titular ya lo dice todo.
> 
> ...



@Tusade


----------



## molodets (3 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pocos turistas rusos he visto



Los turistas rusos estan vetados en europa desde que empezó la plandemia, viendo que el timovirus se terminaba estaba esperando una nueva excusa para seguir manteniendo cerrada la entrada de turistas y su dinero este verano.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Mar 2022)

IBEX 3% abajo ahora mismo, por debajo de 8070, cae más que el resto de Europa:









IBEX 35 | Cotización IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real - Investing.com


Información detalla del Índice IBEX 35 hoy (IBEX), con gráficos, análisis y muchos más datos sobre la cotización del IBEX 35 en bolsa.



es.investing.com


----------



## Tusade (3 Mar 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> @Tusade



¿Qué?


----------



## superloki (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## p_pin (3 Mar 2022)

*El Comité de Expertos propone subir el IVA, deducciones del IRPF y mantener Sucesiones*
Montero ha recibido el informe, pero la ministra descarta un aumento de impuestos en este momento









El Comité de Expertos propone subir el IVA, deducciones del IRPF y mantener Sucesiones


El Libro Blanco para la reforma del sistema tributario elaborado por el Comité de Expertos que ha sido entregado este jueves a la ministra de Hacienda y Función Pública, María Jesús Montero, recoge varias propuestas, entre las que se encuentran subir el IVA, nuevas deducciones en el IRPF por...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Evangelion (3 Mar 2022)

Lukoil pidiendo "arnica".


----------



## I'm back (3 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Leyendo entre lineas: primer "pufo" que le van a dejar a Gazprom...



¿Te has fijado en la fecha? 22-11-2021


----------



## Evangelion (3 Mar 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> ¿Te has fijado en la fecha? 22-11-2021



Upsss....
Vaya procedo a borrar.
En cualquier caso Gazprom lo que si parece seguro ahora se va a quedar con el pufo de la parte de los 74 millones que Moldavia les debia.


----------



## asakopako (3 Mar 2022)

Vaya, qué rápido le han dado chinchetazo a esto. Como se nota quien paga.


----------



## poppom (3 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> *El Comité de Expertos propone subir el IVA, deducciones del IRPF y mantener Sucesiones*
> Montero ha recibido el informe, pero la ministra descarta un aumento de impuestos en este momento
> 
> 
> ...



De momento, mañana sí
Cómo me nvtre la ruina de los votontos


----------



## f700b (3 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> *El Comité de Expertos propone subir el IVA, deducciones del IRPF y mantener Sucesiones*
> Montero ha recibido el informe, pero la ministra descarta un aumento de impuestos en este momento
> 
> 
> ...



De cerrar chiringuitos y ministerios nada


----------



## sada (3 Mar 2022)

Por el momento no se nota mucho a pie de calle


----------



## pentax821 (3 Mar 2022)

En la España rural ya han empezado a mover tierras y poner riegos para plantar maíz y también trigo, las hectáreas de regadío subiendo cual metal precioso.


----------



## Ender92 (3 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Continuan las subidas, pronto en el supermercado:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 966802



Hola,

¿Qué página web es esa? ¿Podrías poner su dirección?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## p_pin (3 Mar 2022)

Ender92 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Qué página web es esa? ¿Podrías poner su dirección?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.












Futuros Materias Primas en tiempo real - Investing.com


Acceda a la cotización en tiempo real de los precios de los futuros de materias primas como oro, petróleo, café o cacao, entre otras.




es.investing.com


----------



## Ender92 (3 Mar 2022)

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Narcofeijoo (3 Mar 2022)

A quien odian los judios? Moros y cristianos por ese orden les liaron guerras a los moros y ahora tocan cristianos fin si apoyais esta basura sois tontos


----------



## Cabrejas (4 Mar 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> En la España rural ya han empezado a mover tierras y poner riegos para plantar maíz y también trigo, las hectáreas de regadío subiendo cual metal precioso.



Las hectáreas de regadío siempre han estado plantadas porque sino son un gasto enorme por lo que se paga de agua.
No puedes sembrar más maíz y trigo porque en la PAC tienes que declarar lo que siembras y no puedes sembrar el 100% de las tierras.
Tampoco puedes ponerte a sembrar trigo ahora porque básicamente no es el momento, se siembra en otoño. 
Verás empezar a sembrar maíz porque se acerca el momento (suele ser en abril-mayo pero irá por zonas).

Te aseguro que tener tierras no es la panacea como se intenta vender desde aquí.


----------



## pentax821 (4 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Las hectáreas de regadío siempre han estado plantadas porque sino son un gasto enorme por lo que se paga de agua.
> No puedes sembrar más maíz y trigo porque en la PAC tienes que declarar lo que siembras y no puedes sembrar el 100% de las tierras.
> Tampoco puedes ponerte a sembrar trigo ahora porque básicamente no es el momento, se siembra en otoño.
> Verás empezar a sembrar maíz porque se acerca el momento (suele ser en abril-mayo pero irá por zonas).
> ...



En mi zona no es así, en los dos últimos años se han arrancado todos los frutales y se han habilitado muchas hectáreas con riego de aspersión, ahora se están apresurando para habilitar más hectáreas todavia para el maíz. Eso del agua que dices será en otro lugar, en mi zona hay agua y rara vez hay restricciones.
Y ya te digo yo que tener tierras sale a cuenta (hectáreas de regadío con riego), vamos que en mi zona están a precio de oro y más.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (4 Mar 2022)

Contadme nada de lo q hace rusia no lo a echo israel antes

Sanciones para israel? Recordad atacaron a los palestinosnpara saxarles los misiles jajjaa jake mate jajjajaja se acabo esta guerra


----------



## Skara (4 Mar 2022)

La España viciada fluyendo hacia la España asolada estaba cantada en todos los coros, desde tiempos preputinos....son los ríos que van a dar a la mar...Pero en perspectiva de la nueva lírica:
Qué lindo paisaje ! , dijo el del selfie al twitter antes de esmagarse precipicio abajo gritando “Putin cabroooon”.


----------



## Cabrejas (4 Mar 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> En mi zona no es así, en los dos últimos años se han arrancado todos los frutales y se han habilitado muchas hectáreas con riego de aspersión, ahora se están apresurando para habilitar más hectáreas todavia para el maíz. Eso del agua que dices será en otro lugar, en mi zona hay agua y rara vez hay restricciones.
> Y ya te digo yo que tener tierras sale a cuenta (hectáreas de regadío con riego), vamos que en mi zona están a precio de oro y más.



Cuanto consideras precio de oro? Por curiosidad.

En mi zona una anega de regadío son unos 1200 €(poco más o poco menos), una hectárea serían 16.800€.


----------



## ray merryman (4 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Cuanto consideras precio de oro? Por curiosidad.
> 
> En mi zona una anega de regadío son unos 1200 €(poco más o poco menos), una hectárea serían 16.800€.



Anegada...eres de zona de Valencia???
A 1.000 en mi zona


----------



## pentax821 (4 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Cuanto consideras precio de oro? Por curiosidad.
> 
> En mi zona una anega de regadío son unos 1200 €(poco más o poco menos), una hectárea serían 16.800€.



Lo del oro es un decir, es una hipérbole para expresar un aumento en los precios muy exagerado en el tiempo, me dedico a estos temas y sé de que hablo, antes eran mucho más baratas. 

El precio depende de si hay que poner el riego, si tiene la toma hecha y otros factores como la pendiente, agua cerca, caminos, etc. una buena hectárea puede estar en 30000 euros, hay otros factores que afectan, factores que no se ven, como la vecindad o intereses ocultos a largo plazo (vamos, el pelotazo de toda la vida), he llegado a ver hectáreas a 60000 euros bajo ciertos condicionantes y apuñalamientos entre vecinos


----------



## Evangelion (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cabrejas (4 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Anegada...eres de zona de Valencia???
> A 1.000 en mi zona



Aragón, "anega" es 1/14 de hectárea, aquí se suele usar bastante. Como digo, regadío a unos 1200€ anega pero como decía @pentax821 puede variar por muchos detalles.



pentax821 dijo:


> Lo del oro es un decir, es una hipérbole para expresar un aumento en los precios muy exagerado en el tiempo, me dedico a estos temas y sé de que hablo, antes eran mucho más baratas.
> 
> El precio depende de si hay que poner el riego, si tiene la toma hecha y otros factores como la pendiente, agua cerca, caminos, etc. una buena hectárea puede estar en 30000 euros, hay otros factores que afectan, factores que no se ven, como la vecindad o intereses ocultos a largo plazo (vamos, el pelotazo de toda la vida), he llegado a ver hectáreas a 60000 euros bajo ciertos condicionantes y apuñalamientos entre vecinos




Hasta donde yo se no ha habido ningún boom... sino le digo a mi padre que venda todo y se jubile aprovechando la coyuntura.


----------



## sikBCN (4 Mar 2022)

El desastre absoluto creado por los burocratas europeos y sus sanciones salvajes que van a joder la clase media europea, mientras los burocratas seguiran super forrados y viviendo de puta madre.

La inflacion se puede ir al 10% si el petroleo o el gas no dejan de subir, me cagon todos los muertos de los burocratas europeos.


----------



## I'm back (4 Mar 2022)

Blat = trigo, Blat de moro  = maíz

Pues es grave


----------



## gargamelix (4 Mar 2022)

Recién cosechado:

Cosecha de trigo 21/22 Argentina finaliza en récord de 21,8 million ton: Bolsa Cereales Buenos Aires


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Mar 2022)

Suspensión venta monedas oro!!


https://tienda.fnmt.es/fnmttv/ Más consecuencias por hacer de palanganeros de los anglocabrones.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## p_pin (4 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> El desastre absoluto creado por los burocratas europeos y sus sanciones salvajes que van a joder la clase media europea, mientras los burocratas seguiran super forrados y viviendo de puta madre.
> 
> La inflacion se puede ir al 10% si el petroleo o el gas no dejan de subir, me cagon todos los muertos de los burocratas europeos.



10%? eso ya se puede dar por hecho, si salió el dato de Febrero, con la guerra recien empezada a final de mes y ya estaba en 7%

Las materias primas siguen subiendo, un día tras otro


----------



## Murray's (4 Mar 2022)

Makro






Family cash


----------



## sikBCN (4 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Makro
> Ver archivo adjunto 969004
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia que desastre,esto es mucho peor que el Covid.

Porque esto es real, el virus era mentira.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Madre mia que desastre,esto es mucho peor que el Covid.
> 
> Porque esto es real, el virus era mentira.



Al menos nos quedará chaturbate.com


----------



## Periquito1970 (5 Mar 2022)

Gurús del foro… os invoco.
Es buen momento para subrogar a una hipoteca fija?
A los que tenemos variable nos van a follar sienes de veces?
Subirán los tipos to tha moon?


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Mar 2022)

Periquito1970 dijo:


> Gurús del foro… os invoco.
> Es buen momento para subrogar a una hipoteca fija?
> A los que tenemos variable nos van a follar sienes de veces?
> Subirán los tipos to tha moon?



Yo por el momento voy a aguantar con variable, he estado ahorrando mucho dinero estos años, si puedo aguantar 2 o 3 así, merece la pena. 

Pero si te preocupa echa un vistazo a ver que consigues, por mirar...


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Makro
> Ver archivo adjunto 969004
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí en españa esos aceites apenas se usan, quizás los sudamericanos son los que más


----------



## Miomio (5 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Aquí en españa esos aceites apenas se usan, quizás los sudamericanos son los que más



Son los que se usan básicamente en la hostelería y en casi todos los platos preparados.


----------



## Miomio (5 Mar 2022)

Me llegan noticias de restricciones para rellenar el gasoil de las calderas, no mas de 300 o 500 L por ej.


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Aquí en españa esos aceites apenas se usan, quizás los sudamericanos son los que más




Claro claro porque hoteles y restaurantes que en España son 4 , frien con agua del grifo no?

Algunos teneis , con perdón, la neurona justa para no cagaros encima.


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Me llegan noticias de restricciones para rellenar el gasoil de las calderas, no mas de 300 o 500 L por ej.



Donde es eso? No hay ninguna que yo conozca, y a 5 de marzo en España con máxima cercanas a 20 casi diariamente y ya12 horas de luz al día no se suelen rellenar 300 o 500 litros de gasoil... no tiene mucho sentido vaya, lo normal es esperar al verano y el buen tiempo y más este año que ha hecho un invierno tan light.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Son los que se usan básicamente en la hostelería y en casi todos los platos preparados.



Si en hostelería desde luego


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Claro claro porque hoteles y restaurantes que en España son 4 , frien con agua del grifo no?
> 
> Algunos teneis , con perdón, la neurona justa para no cagaros encima.



Coño en la hostelería desde luego.


----------



## Miomio (5 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Donde es eso? No hay ninguna que yo conozca, y a 5 de marzo en España con máxima cercanas a 20 casi diariamente y ya12 horas de luz al día no se suelen rellenar 300 o 500 litros de gasoil... no tiene mucho sentido vaya, lo normal es esperar al verano y el buen tiempo y más este año que ha hecho un invierno tan light.



Galicia, hombre, aquí depende de cómo le hayas dado a la calefacción pero si vas justo este no es mal momento para repostar porque dependiendo del cómo venga el tiempo aún puede hacer falta hasta bien entrado el año.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Me llegan noticias de restricciones para rellenar el gasoil de las calderas, no mas de 300 o 500 L por ej.



En dónde?


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Galicia, hombre, aquí depende de cómo le hayas dado a la calefacción pero si vas justo este no es mal momento para repostar porque dependiendo del cómo venga el tiempo aún puede hacer falta hasta bien entrado el año.



De Galícia soy yo y no he oído nada aún 
Ostras aquí aún hace falta


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Galicia, hombre, aquí depende de cómo le hayas dado a la calefacción pero si vas justo este no es mal momento para repostar porque dependiendo del cómo venga el tiempo aún puede hacer falta hasta bien entrado el año.



Quizá en el norte si... si vas justo te toca reponer, si no me esperaría al verano que se calme todo y baje la demanda.


----------



## Miomio (5 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Si en hostelería desde luego



Veo que eres de Oleiros. 

También MUCHÍSIMO en nuestra industria conservera. Atún, mejillones,...lo que quieras pensar. 

También en platos preparados tanto de lata como tipo carretilla, que en mi opinión es mejor que que usasen el de colza o el de canola.


----------



## arriondas (5 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Claro claro porque hoteles y restaurantes que en España son 4 , frien con agua del grifo no?
> 
> Algunos teneis , con perdón, la neurona justa para no cagaros encima.



En hostelería, restauración, industria alimentaria, comedores varios, etc, ese aceite se usa a mansalva. Todo lo que está frito lo está con ese aceite, desde las croquetas hasta los churros. Eso son muchas toneladas.


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

f700b dijo:


> De cerrar chiringuitos y ministerios nada



Uff. Que lo descartan dice la bruja esa. Subida segura.


----------



## Miomio (5 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En hostelería, restauración, industria alimentaria, comedores varios, etc, ese aceite se usa a mansalva. Todo lo que está frito lo está con ese aceite, desde las croquetas hasta los churros. Eso son muchas toneladas.



Parece una tontería pensar en ellos, pero las churrerías pequeñas que están en caravanas en puntos fijos de ciudades y en ferias, que es como la única muestra de food truck patrio, están en peligro.


----------



## arriondas (5 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Parece una tontería pensar en ellos, pero las churrerías pequeñas que están en caravanas en puntos fijos de ciudades y en ferias, que es como la única muestra de food truck patrio, están en peligro.



Los míticos churros y patatas fritas de churrería. Es algo muy español, sin duda. Por supuesto eso les machacaría.

Y también los bares y restaurantes Paco se van a ver afectados. Y los hoteles que trabajan con mayoristas que les traen grupos de jubilados. En España la hostelería lleva tres años cayendo en picado.


----------



## Murray's (5 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En hostelería, restauración, industria alimentaria, comedores varios, etc, ese aceite se usa a mansalva. Todo lo que está frito lo está con ese aceite, desde las croquetas hasta los churros. Eso son muchas toneladas.



Añade
Los restaurantes chinos usan también aceite girasol para muchos platos de la cocina asiatica.

Hospitales, colegios, residencias...usan aceite girasol principalmente.

España es una gastronomia y cultura de de 50% fritanga y 50% mediterranea

El tapeo español esta frito con aceite girasol ( patatas, croquetas, pescaito frito, calamares, morro cerdo...

Los cuñados de burbuja que dicen que se gaste aceite oliva es que no tienen ni idea. El aceite oliva no sirve para la fritanga ni para la totalidad de resporeria ....

Dile a un churrero que fria con aceite oliva , no salen crugientes ni mismo sabor y tarda en freir más...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> *Los míticos churros y patatas fritas de churrería. Es algo muy español, sin duda*. Por supuesto eso les machacaría.
> 
> Y también los bares y restaurantes Paco se van a ver afectados. Y los hoteles que trabajan con mayoristas que les traen grupos de jubilados. En España la hostelería lleva tres años cayendo en picado.




comida Paco mierda donde las haya. Nunca entenderé como en un país como éste con tantas posiblidades culinarias se coma tan mal.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Periquito1970 dijo:


> Gurús del foro… os invoco.
> Es buen momento para subrogar a una hipoteca fija?
> A los que tenemos variable nos van a follar sienes de veces?
> Subirán los tipos to tha moon?



No creo . Seguirían bajos es mi apuesta


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

Quizás lo que más preocupe es el precio de los carburantes


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Quizás lo que más preocupe es el precio de los carburantes




la verdad es que los que hacéis kms todos los días lo tenéis bien jodido. Desde que empezó todo el rollo de la Plandemia trabajo desde casa y estoy de puta madre. Me dura el depósito tres meses.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 Mar 2022)

Ya ha caído P0tin? Se derrmba Rusia? Vienen hambrunas, minolles de mvertos y ca0s?


----------



## poppom (5 Mar 2022)

Otra consecuencia. Con la inflación por las nubes y las nuevas normas que el gobierno ha ido poniendo para limitar el pago en metálico (juraría que 1000€ es el actual)
Habrá que pagar con tarjeta hasta unos chicles.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la verdad es que los que hacéis kms todos los días lo tenéis bien jodido. Desde que empezó todo el rollo de la Plandemia trabajo desde casa y estoy de puta madre. Me dura el depósito tres meses.



Yo ya te le trabajaba antes de la pandemia pero la gente que tenga que hacer varios kilómetros para ir a trabajar menuda putada


----------



## radium (5 Mar 2022)

Los que se hacen 80km diariamente, 40 ida 40 vuelta, para ir al trabajo lo van a tener jodido. 
Toca ir a 90 a rebufo de camion.


----------



## little hammer (5 Mar 2022)

Señores.

Seguro que este hilo es súper interesante. 

Pero desde 2008 no hemos acertado mi una sola predicción. 

Si fuese verdad lo que decimos aquí ya iríamos por la 10 guerra mundial y cada octubre llegaría el madmax


----------



## p_pin (5 Mar 2022)

Una inflación del 12-15% fulmina a un 30% de la población en unos meses (ya había un 7% "oficial" de inflación en Febrero apenas empezada la guerra a finales)


----------



## sikBCN (5 Mar 2022)

Burócratas europeos hijos de puta todos, nos están jodiendo vivos con las sanciones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Mar 2022)

Feliz domingo


----------



## remosinganas (6 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los que se hacen 80km diariamente, 40 ida 40 vuelta, para ir al trabajo lo van a tener jodido.
> Toca ir a 90 a rebufo de camion.



tengo dos compis , uno vive a 60km y el otro a 75 km del curro , se recojen y se turnan el coche.
useasese hacen diariamente 120 km y 150km respecttivamente ...uno es un catalufo de padres charnegos y el otro un ceporro de pueblo , los 2 son rojos hasta las trancas....por supuesto ya les he dejado unos recaditos en la horas de comidas..
van a disfrutarlo hasta cuando caguen sangre...


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> tengo dos compis , uno vive a 60km y el otro a 75 km del curro , se recojen y se turnan el coche.
> useasese hacen diariamente 120 km y 150km respecttivamente ...uno es un catalufo de padres charnegos y el otro un ceporro de pueblo , los 2 son rojos hasta las trancas....por supuesto ya les he dejado unos recaditos en la horas de comidas..
> van a disfrutarlo hasta cuando caguen sangre...



No pueden ir en transporte público?


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Mar 2022)

Ayer Carrefour Castellon... Y a 1,90€/l


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Las hectáreas de regadío siempre han estado plantadas porque sino son un gasto enorme por lo que se paga de agua.
> No puedes sembrar más maíz y trigo porque en la PAC tienes que declarar lo que siembras y no puedes sembrar el 100% de las tierras.
> Tampoco puedes ponerte a sembrar trigo ahora porque básicamente no es el momento, se siembra en otoño.
> Verás empezar a sembrar maíz porque se acerca el momento (suele ser en abril-mayo pero irá por zonas).
> ...



Se te ve enterado.
Yo trabajo con agricultura y me gustaría saber más sobre esto de Pac
Sabes donde puedo dirigirme para informarme? Así puedo ayudar a los agricultores de mi pueblo


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Mar 2022)

U


sikBCN dijo:


> El desastre absoluto creado por los burocratas europeos y sus sanciones salvajes que van a joder la clase media europea, mientras los burocratas seguiran super forrados y viviendo de puta madre.
> 
> La inflacion se puede ir al 10% si el petroleo o el gas no dejan de subir, me cagon todos los muertos de los burocratas europeos.



Un diez lo firmo ahora, esta siendo demencial la subida de todo, ya sea por logística, por materiales del envase, costes de producción 
No hemos visto nada así desde posguerra 
Y el paro que se viene... Me estremezco


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Mar 2022)

Periquito1970 dijo:


> Gurús del foro… os invoco.
> Es buen momento para subrogar a una hipoteca fija?
> A los que tenemos variable nos van a follar sienes de veces?
> Subirán los tipos to tha moon?



Huye del variable
Yo estoy interesada en una casa, aun no quiero comprarla, pero ya estoy acojonada que en un año el tipo fijo no exista o sea de un 10...


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Mar 2022)

Qué recomiendas pues


----------



## Nachiete (6 Mar 2022)

En Makro el viernes así...


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> U
> 
> Un diez lo firmo ahora, esta siendo demencial la subida de todo, ya sea por logística, por materiales del envase, costes de producción
> No hemos visto nada así desde posguerra
> Y el paro que se viene... Me estremezco



Tú crees que no será cuestión de un tiempo corto?


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Mar 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial es esta, economica y de recursos. Mientras en los hilos de la IIIWW mueven avioncitos, tanques y refugiados no se dan cuenta que mientras el mago mueve la mano izquierda delante de tu cara el truco la hace con la derecha.

Ejemplo extrapolable que me afecta directamente: familiar que trabaja a cierta distancia, va solo en el coche ida y vuelta, no encuentra a nadie para compartir y tiene pareja y viven de alquiler, le he hecho las cuentas de lo que le va a costar al mes el trabajo. Cerca de 600€ mensuales de gasolina, de momento le compensa ir a trabajar pero ya estoy mirando formas creativas de no ir, es facil, muy facil.

Este caso, con dos sueldos muy buenos entrando en su casa, no quiero imaginar en dos sueldos mileuristas. De aqui a tres meses vamos a vivir la verdadera IIIWW, y es cierto, si no compensa es mejor no trabajar, se va aganar mas dinero con un cartel en la puerta del mercadona que desplazandote. Hay miles de personas que hacen mas de 150km dia para ir y volver del trabajo, va a ser tremendo.

Lo del problema con la comida, pues que quereis que diga, si no os habeis preparado que no se diga que no se ha avisado.

Ahora si, ahora a vivir tiempos interesantes, pero tenemos a la juventud mejor preparada de la historia y a los politicos mas capaces, no fear.


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

Creo que será interesante ver y aportar ideas de cómo prepararnos y que comprar


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Creo que será interesante ver y aportar ideas de cómo prepararnos y que comprar



vete a preparacionistas, te lo encuentras todo y esta mas que avisado.


----------



## Antiparras (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La tercera guerra mundial es esta, economica y de recursos. Mientras en los hilos de la IIIWW mueven avioncitos, tanques y refugiados no se dan cuenta que mientras el mago mueve la mano izquierda delante de tu cara el truco la hace con la derecha.
> 
> Ejemplo extrapolable que me afecta directamente: familiar que trabaja a cierta distancia, va solo en el coche ida y vuelta, no encuentra a nadie para compartir y tiene pareja y viven de alquiler, le he hecho las cuentas de lo que le va a costar al mes el trabajo. Cerca de 600€ mensuales de gasolina, de momento le compensa ir a trabajar pero ya estoy mirando formas creativas de no ir, es facil, muy facil.
> 
> ...



Hombre, 600€ en gasolina por ir a trabajar, le sale a cuenta vivir los días de diario en donde trabaja, o mudarse.


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

La producción de harina, panadería, bollería y pastelería, pastas alimenticias, producción de malta y cerveza y producción de bebidas espirituosas, y también la de piensos compuestos, son los sectores más afectados por la reducción de cereales procedentes de Rusia y Ucrania.

Ojo q suben los bollos y el Telepizza


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, 600€ en gasolina por ir a trabajar, le sale a cuenta vivir los días de diario en donde trabaja, o mudarse.



Te pongo ejemplo, tienes familia en el punto A, llevas tu vida con tu pareja que trabaja en el punto A, te llaman para trabajar en un hospital en el punto B, esta a 1h larga de camino pero vas y vuelves. Todo esto con un precio de gasolina barata es asumible con un precio prohibitivo no lo es. Todos los desplazadosno tienen 20 años y ni ganas de irse solos a compartir piso en una ciudad de provincias de mierda con estudiantes.

No tendras nada y seras feliz.

De este caso miles y miles, y muchos de ellos ya te digo que las cuentas no les salen de aqui a finales de abril.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Mar 2022)

Coño, me había perdido esto.

Comunicado de prensa
*Cómo Europa puede reducir significativamente las importaciones de gas natural de Rusia en el plazo de un año*

_La AIE proporciona un Plan de 10 puntos a la Unión Europea para reducir la dependencia de los suministros rusos en más de un tercio, al tiempo que apoya el Pacto Verde Europeo, con opciones de emergencia para ir más allá _


La Unión Europea podría reducir sus importaciones de gas natural ruso en más de un tercio en el plazo de un año a través de una combinación de medidas que serían coherentes con el Pacto Verde Europeo y apoyarían la seguridad energética y la asequibilidad, según muestra un nuevo análisis de la AIE.
La dependencia de Europa del gas natural importado de Rusia se ha visto nuevamente en gran medida por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. El Plan de 10 puntos de la AIE para reducir la dependencia de la Unión Europea del gas natural ruso incluye una serie de acciones complementarias que se pueden tomar en los próximos meses, como recurrir más a otros proveedores, recurrir a otras fuentes de energía y acelerar los esfuerzos para proporcionar a los consumidores, las empresas y la industria los medios para utilizar alternativas limpias y eficientes al gas natural. Las medidas propuestas son totalmente coherentes con el Pacto Verde Europeo de la UE y su paquete Fit for 55, allanando el camino para nuevas reducciones de emisiones en los próximos años.
En 2021, la Unión Europea importó 155 000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural de Rusia, lo que representa alrededor del 45 % de las importaciones de gas de la UE y cerca del 40 % de su consumo total de gas. El progreso hacia las ambiciones netas cero de Europa reducirá su uso y las importaciones de gas con el tiempo, pero la crisis de hoy plantea la pregunta específica sobre las importaciones de Rusia y qué más se puede hacer en el futuro inmediato para reducirlas.
“Ya nadie se hace ilusiones. El uso de Rusia de sus recursos de gas natural como arma económica y política muestra que Europa necesita actuar rápidamente para estar lista para enfrentar una considerable incertidumbre sobre el suministro de gas ruso el próximo invierno", dijo el director ejecutivo de la AIE, Fatih Birol. "El Plan de 10 puntos de la AIE proporciona medidas prácticas para reducir la dependencia de Europa de las importaciones de gas ruso en más de un tercio en el plazo de un año, al tiempo que apoya el cambio a la energía limpia de una manera segura y asequible. Europa necesita reducir rápidamente el papel dominante de Rusia en sus mercados energéticos y aumentar las alternativas lo antes posible".
Barbara Pompili, Ministra de Transición Ecológica de Francia, que actualmente ocupa la Presidencia de la UE, dijo: "Más que nunca, deshacerse de los combustibles fósiles rusos y de los combustibles fósiles en general, es esencial. Lo que está en juego es tanto la necesidad de acelerar la lucha contra el cambio climático como, como podemos ver ahora, la seguridad energética a corto plazo del continente europeo. El Plan de 10 puntos propuesto hoy por la AIE enriquecerá nuestro pensamiento. examinaremos estas propuestas en detalle, ya que el presidente francés anunció ayer un amplio plan de resiliencia para Francia. Como parte de este plan, mi administración está trabajando en un conjunto de medidas para garantizar la solidez de nuestro sistema energético, que sin duda se hará eco de las propuestas de la AIE".
Kadri Simson, Comisario Europeo de Energía, dijo: "Reducir nuestra dependencia del gas ruso es un imperativo estratégico para la Unión Europea. En los últimos años, ya hemos diversificado significativamente nuestro suministro, construyendo terminales de GNL y nuevos interconectores. Pero el ataque de Rusia a Ucrania es un momento decisivo. La próxima semana, la Comisión propondrá un camino para que Europa se independice del gas ruso lo antes posible. El análisis de la AIE describe una serie de pasos concretos que podemos dar hacia ese objetivo. Es una contribución muy oportuna y valiosa a nuestro trabajo".
Las acciones clave recomendadas en el Plan de 10 Puntos de la AIE incluyen no firmar ningún nuevo contrato de gas con Rusia; maximizar el suministro de gas de otras fuentes; acelerar el despliegue de energía solar y eólica; aprovechar al máximo las fuentes de energía de bajas emisiones existentes, como la nuclear y las renovables; y aumentar las medidas de eficiencia energética en hogares y empresas.
En conjunto, estas medidas podrían reducir las importaciones de gas ruso de la Unión Europea en más de 50 000 millones de metros cúbicos, o más de un tercio, en el plazo de un año, estima la AIE. Esto tiene en cuenta la necesidad de rellenar adicionalmente las instalaciones europeas de almacenamiento de gas en 2022. Muchas de las acciones recomendadas en el plan, incluida la intensificación de las medidas de eficiencia energética, la aceleración del despliegue de energías renovables y la ampliación de la flexibilidad de los sistemas de fuentes de energía de bajas emisiones, son elementos clave de la hoja de ruta de la AIE a Net Zero para 2050.
El análisis de la AIE señala que la UE dispone de otras vías si desea o necesita reducir la dependencia del gas ruso aún más rápidamente, pero con compensaciones significativas. La principal opción a corto plazo implicaría alejarse del consumo de gas en el sector eléctrico mediante un mayor uso de la flota de carbón de Europa o mediante el uso de combustibles alternativos, como el petróleo, dentro de las centrales eléctricas de gas existentes.
Dado que estas alternativas al uso del gas no están alineadas con el Pacto Verde Europeo, no están incluidas en el Plan de 10 puntos descrito anteriormente. También pueden ser costosos desde un punto de vista económico. Sin embargo, podrían desplazar grandes volúmenes de gas con relativa rapidez. Si la opción de cambio de combustible se ejerciera plenamente además de la implementación completa del Plan de 10 Puntos descrito anteriormente, daría lugar a una reducción anual total de las importaciones de gas de la UE procedentes de Rusia de más de 80 000 millones de metros cúbicos, o más de la mitad, sin dejar de resultar en una modesta disminución de las emisiones totales.
Reducir la dependencia del gas ruso no será sencillo para la UE, ya que requerirá un esfuerzo político concertado y sostenido en múltiples sectores, junto con un fuerte diálogo internacional sobre los mercados energéticos y la seguridad. Existen múltiples vínculos entre las opciones políticas de Europa y los equilibrios más amplios del mercado mundial. Será fundamental fortalecer la colaboración internacional con los exportadores alternativos de gasoductos y GNL, así como con otros importantes importadores y consumidores de gas. Una comunicación clara entre los gobiernos, la industria y los consumidores también es un elemento esencial para una implementación exitosa. Como principal autoridad energética del mundo, la AIE seguirá sirviendo como punto focal para el diálogo mundial sobre cómo garantizar un futuro energético seguro y sostenible.
*La AIE proporciona un Plan de 10 puntos a la Unión Europea para reducir la dependencia de los suministros rusos en más de un tercio, al tiempo que apoya el Pacto Verde Europeo, con opciones de emergencia para ir más allá*





Descargar imagen

No firme ningún nuevo contrato de suministro de gas con Rusia. [Impacto: Permite una mayor diversificación de la oferta este año y más allá]
Reemplazar los suministros rusospor gas de fuentes alternativas [Impacto: Aumenta el suministro de gas no ruso en alrededor de 30 000 millones de metros cúbicos en un año]
Introducir obligaciones mínimas de almacenamiento de gas [Impacto: mejora la resiliencia del sistema de gas para el próximo invierno]
Acelerar el despliegue de nuevos proyectos eólicos y solares [Impacto: Reduce el uso de gas en 6 000 millones de metros cúbicos en un año]
Maximizar la generación de energía a partir de bioenergía y energía nuclear [Impacto: Reduce el uso de gas en 13 000 millones de metros cúbicos en un año]
Promulgar medidas fiscales a corto plazo sobre los beneficios inesperados para proteger a los consumidores vulnerables de electricidad de los altos precios [Impacto: Reduce las facturas de energía incluso cuando los precios del gas siguen siendo altos]
Acelerar la sustitución de las calderas de gas por bombas de calor [Impacto: reduce el uso de gas en 2 000 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales en un año]
Acelerar las mejoras de la eficiencia energética en los edificios y la industria [Impacto: Reduce el uso de gas en cerca de 2 000 millones de metros cúbicos en un año]
Fomentar una reducción temporal del termostato de 1 °C por parte de los consumidores [Impacto: Reduce el uso de gas en unos 10 000 millones de metros cúbicos en un año]
Intensificar los esfuerzos para diversificar y descarbonizar la flexibilidad de las fuentes de energía [Impacto: afloja los fuertes vínculos entre el suministro de gas y la seguridad eléctrica de Europa]









How Europe can cut natural gas imports from Russia significantly within a year - News - IEA


How Europe can cut natural gas imports from Russia significantly within a year - News from the International Energy Agency




www.iea.org


----------



## malibux (6 Mar 2022)

Tantos años de lonchafinismo ahora sí van a ser realmente efectivos. Menos mal que poco a poco lo he ido instaurando también en mi familia. 
Toda esta nueva narrativa de que ya reconocen la crisis económica y que la inflación es por la guerra, huele a ingeniería social (2ª fase del COVID). Ahora vendrán OLAS de inflación  y nombrarán convenientemente a un Comité de Hespertos para ir tomando las medidas que más perjudiquen a la economía española.

Si queréis poneros en mood preparacionista y que refleja a alguien que lleva tiempo preparándose para lo inevitable, una gran peli: 








Take Shelter (2011) - IMDb


Take Shelter: Directed by Jeff Nichols. With Michael Shannon, Jessica Chastain, Tova Stewart, Shea Whigham. Plagued by a series of apocalyptic visions, a young husband and father questions whether to shelter his family from a coming storm, or from himself.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Evangelion (6 Mar 2022)

Se huele la quiebra, se huele...y en fichas de ajedrez le siguen los bancos rusos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se huele la quiebra, se huele...y en fichas de ajedrez le siguen los bancos rusos.



Las guerras hoy en día son económicas, y Rusia tiene las de perder.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (6 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Coño, me había perdido esto.
> 
> Comunicado de prensa
> *Cómo Europa puede reducir significativamente las importaciones de gas natural de Rusia en el plazo de un año*
> ...



Vamos que nos vamos a congelar la frio y encima nos va a costar un ojo de la cara.
Salvo los puntos 5 y 9 no creo que nadie se tome en serio el resto de medidas propuestas, ni siquiera los que las proponen.


----------



## rafasx (6 Mar 2022)

Los 10 puntos me parecen una declaración de voluntarismo ecologista excepto la alusión a la nuclear. Y la mención a los desfavorecidos todo un aviso


----------



## Burbujeando12 (6 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> La producción de harina, panadería, bollería y pastelería, pastas alimenticias, producción de malta y cerveza y producción de bebidas espirituosas, y también la de piensos compuestos, son los sectores más afectados por la reducción de cereales procedentes de Rusia y Ucrania.
> 
> Ojo q suben los bollos y el Telepizza



Con la sequía el pienso es básico para el sector de la ganadería, si los animales no comen...no habrá leche, huevos, queso, carne, etc...y si lo hay, a precios más altos


----------



## Janny MPG (6 Mar 2022)

*En México afectará en el valor del peso mexicano, ya que dado que ha existido una enorme presión a nivel internacional para aumentar la demanda de dólares, se ha incrementado su precio de referencia en los mercados de divisas y esto repercute en el incremento del servicio de la deuda de México, este conflicto puede ser ya sea corto o tardado, pero **México* *podría** tardar varios meses en recuperarse. debido a esto, debemos de mantenernos al tanto de lo que está sucediendo, de las afectaciones que se tienen en términos de las tasas de interés y en el tipo de cambio del peso mexicano. *


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Mar 2022)

Lo que voy a poner ahora deberia no dejaros dormir tranquilos esta noche. Algo va muy mal en esta guerra.



 OroAbr 2022 1.984,751.985,101.978,60+10,60+0,54%00:04:32  XAU/USD 1.980,551.981,861.970,64+9,91+0,50%00:04:37  PlataMay 2022 26,11326,13026,017+0,250+0,97%00:04:31  CobreMay 2022 4,93704,95104,9117+0,0195+0,40%00:04:32  PlatinoAbr 2022 1.143,551.144,251.128,75+16,60+1,47%00:04:32  PaladioJun 2022 3.054,003.060,003.008,00+86,00+2,90%00:04:17  Petróleo crudo WTIAbr 2022 127,11130,33122,25+12,08+10,50%00:04:36  Petróleo BrentMay 2022 118,03118,94109,65+7,57+6,85%04/03  Gas naturalAbr 2022 4,9175,0434,744+0,195+4,13%04/03

Acaba de arrancar el mercado, vamos hacia el desabastecimiento total.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## rkodestructor (7 Mar 2022)

Y el par EUR/USD sigue bajando, lo cual encarece todavía más el petróleo y el resto de materias primas.

Brutal la que se avecina


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Mar 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y el par EUR/USD sigue bajando, lo cual encarece todavía más el petróleo y el resto de materias primas.
> 
> Brutal la que se avecina




Es que es todo,comida, energia y metales, pues si, vamos a comer piedras y la gente no tiene ni idea el fin de una era que ha durado 2500 años, se acabo Europa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Coño, me había perdido esto.
> 
> Comunicado de prensa
> *Cómo Europa puede reducir significativamente las importaciones de gas natural de Rusia en el plazo de un año*
> ...



Dado que falta la medida más evidente, reabrir minas y térmicas de carbón a saco, queda claro que es teatrillo del NWO para empobrecernos a lo bruto.

*CARBÓN O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## gester (7 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos a congelar la frio y encima nos va a costar un ojo de la cara.
> Salvo los puntos 5 y 9 no creo que nadie se tome en serio el resto de medidas propuestas, ni siquiera los que las proponen.



En España tenemos suerte porque aquí no tenemos el frió que tienen los países del norte excepto en algunos puntos. Yo recuerdo cuando mi abuela y mi madre me han contando las nevadas que caían en Madrid cuando eran pequeñas y entonces no había calefacción. Una mesa con un braserillo y a correr. Y sobrevivieron.



sada dijo:


> La producción de harina, panadería, bollería y pastelería, pastas alimenticias, producción de malta y cerveza y producción de bebidas espirituosas, y también la de piensos compuestos, son los sectores más afectados por la reducción de cereales procedentes de Rusia y Ucrania.
> 
> Ojo q suben los bollos y el Telepizza



De todo eso lo único preocupante es el cereal para el ganado. Creo que se puede vivir sin Telepizza, o los Donuts y si me apuras hasta sin cervezas diarias.


----------



## Rantamplum (7 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se huele la quiebra, se huele...y en fichas de ajedrez le siguen los bancos rusos.



Pagarán en rublos , Rusia va a sacar una ley que permite pagar a sus empresas las deudas en rublos a los países hostiles . Que no se esperen que les congelen sus activos en el exterior y los sancionen y que ellos paguen sus deudas en dólares .


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

montones de tertulias en la tv y ninguna profundiza con seriedad en el tema económico


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

Interrumpido el flujo del gasoducto ruso Yamal-Europa hacia el oeste


Los flujos de gas natural hacia el oeste a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa se detuvieron el viernes, mientras que las demandas de Gazprom para obtener capacidad de tránsito adicional a través de Ucrania se mantienen en niveles elevados, según muestran los datos de los operadores del gasoducto.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

una consulta, la gente de vuestro entorno sigue viviendo y consumiendo igual? o han variado o cortado algún gasto en previsión de lo que pueda venir?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Mar 2022)

ACTUALIZADO: _Los precios del gas natural en Europa alcanzan un nuevo máximo histórico, aumentando > un 75 % hoy. El TTF de referencia cotiza por encima de € 345 por MWh.

** Eso es igual a más de $ 100 por millón de Btu, o más de $ 600 por barril de petróleo equivalente ** (le prometo que no hay errores tipográficos allí)._


----------



## Poseidón (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> una consulta, la gente de vuestro entorno sigue viviendo y consumiendo igual? o han variado o cortado algún gasto en previsión de lo que pueda venir?



¿? Mi madre me llamo hoy para decirme que va a comprar una butaca para su habitacion. ¿Eso responde a tu pregunta?


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> ¿? Mi madre me llamo hoy para decirme que va a comprar una butaca para su habitacion. ¿Eso responde a tu pregunta?



tampoco es un gasto tan excesivo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2022)

Elon musk se frota las manos con los contratos para abastecer la ISS


----------



## gargamelix (7 Mar 2022)

Poco se habla de los hijos de perra de los políticos. No son capaces de quitar los impuestos a la energía ahora que aún están a tiempo y realizar un ajuste de gasto urgente?

Pero cuanto pueden llegar a ser miserables.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Pagarán en rublos , Rusia va a sacar una ley que permite pagar a sus empresas las deudas en rublos a los países hostiles . Que no se esperen que les congelen sus activos en el exterior y los sancionen y que ellos paguen sus deudas en dólares .



A ver, los contratos se pagan en la moneda en que onda el contrato. 

Si no, te podrían pagar con plátanos.


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

de todas formas pienso que la España vaciada podia ser perfecta para albergar a refugiados ucranianos, además saben cultivar las tierras.


----------



## machinaexdeus (7 Mar 2022)

Che, vos viste esto 



¿Tan mal no estamos?: el Rublo vale menos que el Peso 

En medio del estallido por la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, la depreciación de la moneda rusa hizo que lo impensado sea una realidad: el valor cayó un 35% en una semana y ¡cotiza por debajo del Peso! 

Durante las últimas semanas, el valor del rublo, la moneda de uso corriente en Rusia se devaluó más de un 35% por lo que la ubica por debajo del valor del Peso Argentino, que de por sí es una moneda absolutamente devaluada para la economía mundial. 

El Rublo registra una caída del 36% en un par de días, en el marco de la crisis financiera que atraviesa Rusia y la relación es de 0,96 pesos argentinos por Rublo. 











¿Tan mal no estamos?: el Rublo vale menos que el Peso


En medio del estallido por la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, la depreciación de la moneda rusa hizo que lo impensado sea una realidad: el valor cayó un 35% en una semana y ¡cotiza por debajo del Peso!




beo.media


----------



## Nut (7 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones a Putin las pagamos nosotros.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## p_pin (7 Mar 2022)

Materias primas, subidas sólo en lo que llevamos de Marzo:

*Paladio:* 29.75%
*Trigo:* 39.45% (+20% en Febrero)
*Aceite calefacción:* 32.73%
*Aluminio:* 17.56% 
*Petróleo Brent:* 23,33%
*Gasoil*: 37.87%
*Níquel:* 70.13% 
*Zinc:* 15.28%
*Maíz:* 10.08% (otro 11% en Febrero)

¿Para quien son las sanciones?









Futuros Materias Primas en tiempo real - Investing.com


Acceda a la cotización en tiempo real de los precios de los futuros de materias primas como oro, petróleo, café o cacao, entre otras.




es.investing.com


----------



## coscorron (7 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Materias primas, subidas sólo en lo que llevamos de Marzo:
> 
> *Paladio:* 29.75%
> *Trigo:* 39.45% (+20% en Febrero)
> ...



Y el problema es que la guerra militar puede acabar pasado mañana pero las sanciones y esta situación económica durará años o incluso ser para siempre ... La factura electrica media de Febrero fue de 137 € con un precio medio durante el mes de 200 € MWh ... Estamos en precios medios de 500 €/MWh y la factura media se puede ir tranquilamente a 600 euros. Cuantos hogares pueden pagar facturas de 600 euros ahora mismo ... Creo que no muchos ... Si la idea era quitar a la gente lo poquito que pudieron ahorrar con los confinamientos lo han conseguido. Algunos se piensan que bueno, que cuando Ucrania y Rusia se pongan de acuerdo se acabo la fiesta y no es así, la fiesta seguirá por muchos años ...

La electricidad no recuperará su precio habitual al menos hasta 2024, según uno de los mayores operadores de gas de Europa

Y eso de momento.


----------



## Rantamplum (7 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> A ver, los contratos se pagan en la moneda en que onda el contrato.
> 
> Si no, te podrían pagar con plátanos.



Ah , pero todas las sanciones que le están metiendo a Rusia crees que venían contempladas en algún contrato ? No , se incumplen porque la ley del estado en que se firmaron obliga a ello , pues en Rusia lo mismo , pagamos en rublos y si no te gusta te jodes , que con el embargo que me estás haciendo bastante hago con no pagarte en plátanos .


----------



## kenny220 (7 Mar 2022)

La Bolsa rusa como anda?


----------



## Rantamplum (7 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La Bolsa rusa como anda?



Creo que no anda , la iban a suspender


----------



## kenny220 (7 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Creo que no anda , la iban a suspender



Es que aquí las noticias son. 
Las bolsas europeas caen. 

La rusa se mantiene, pq esta cerrada. El día que habrá, que pasará?


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

como está afectando esto a nivel aboral en vuestras empresas? hay miedo a lo que pueda venir? se están planteando escenarios?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## sivigliano (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> una consulta, la gente de vuestro entorno sigue viviendo y consumiendo igual? o han variado o cortado algún gasto en previsión de lo que pueda venir?



Yo hoy me he ido en bici al curro. Y salvo días de lluvia así seguiré haciendo. Son 20/25 minutitos y la mitad carril bici y calles con escaso tráfico. 
Y esta tarde voy de compras y pondré las reservas de comida envasada y carnes en congelador al límite de almacenamiento que tenemos.


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Yo hoy me he ido en bici al curro. Y salvo días de lluvia así seguiré haciendo. Son 20/25 minutitos y la mitad carril bici y calles con escaso tráfico.
> Y esta tarde voy de compras y pondré las reservas de comida envasada y carnes en congelador al límite de almacenamiento que tenemos.



Si yo he comprado baste aceite de oliva, un jamón loncheado, carne leche etc.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Mar 2022)

Decir que obligaciones de pago nominadas en dólares las pagará en rublos, traducido del putiniano, es que no paga. Es un impago en realidad. Eso lo pueden pintar como quieran en la gráfica, está impagando.

Por lo tanto nadie le va a prestar más.... nadie? China sí. Porque en los prestamos que hace China por todo el mundo incluye tantas garantías que incluye hasta el culo de la prima de Putin en caso de impago. Y China tiene el suficiente poder para ejecutar esas garantías si hace falta.

China se va a poner las botas con todo esto. Mires lo que mires China gana.


----------



## Calamaro (7 Mar 2022)

El rechazo del petróleo ruso hará que el precio surja hasta los 300 $ el barril, afirmo el diputado ruso Duma Alexander Novak.

Y mira que aunque tenga su parte de propaganda, lo veo factible. No sé como estarán las cosas por Rusia, pero la inflación en la UE es acojonante, no sé si las sanciones las ponemos nosotros o ellos.


----------



## notengodeudas (7 Mar 2022)

En negocios tv iban contando que los fondos amiricanos estaban comprando a precio irrisorio bonos o no se qué historia porque esperan que suban, que dan por hecho que la guerra se acabará sin escalada mundial y esos bonos subirán. Que están haciendo el negocio del siglo


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

Mañana, 0,95 € el KWh, y esto acaba de empezar. Id preparando el culo, no sé qué pasará en Rusia pero aquí las vamos a pasar bien putas.


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


>



Hola,

¿Qué es esto?
¿Qué significa?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## machinaexdeus (7 Mar 2022)

Atención al último párrafo. 



El separatismo en Rusia 


Rusia ha avivado el fuego del separatismo en Ucrania, pero el gobierno no está tan interesado por el separatismo en casa. 


La Plataforma Nacional Bolchevique es un pequeño grupo de antiguos partidarios de Eduard Limonov, principalmente moscovitas y siberianos. Si la "Marcha por la Federalización" anunciada por la plataforma hubiera sido permitida, es muy probable que los medios de comunicación centrales rusos no se hubieran interesado en absoluto por ella. En realidad, los siberianos sólo pedían quedarse con más impuestos y enviar menos a Moscú. No obstante, el alcalde de Novosibirsk prohibió la marcha, lo que dio lugar a breves informaciones en los medios de comunicación de Moscú. Pero fueron las acciones del organismo de control de los medios de comunicación, Roskomnadzor, y del Fiscal General, las que realmente llevaron el tema del separatismo a la palestra. 

La disputa sobre la "federalización" y la "protección de las regiones frente a la avaricia de Moscú" convirtió este tema en otro punto focal para los restos del movimiento del "lazo blanco". El 17 de agosto hubo pequeñas manifestaciones en apoyo de la "federalización" en Novosibirsk, Krasnodar y Ekaterimburgo, y todas ellas se encontraron con diversas formas de impedimento policial, aunque hasta la fecha parece que no ha habido cargos penales. 

Los partidarios del "lazo blanco" tienen una razón importante para participar en este debate: no se trata de sus profundos conocimientos ni de su interés por la economía regional, sino de una forma de protestar contra la hipocresía del Kremlin. Está bien pedir la "federalización" en Ucrania, pero no en Rusia, un país cada vez más centralizado. 

Otras "repúblicas populares" rusas han empezado a exponer sus ideas y su propaganda en Internet. Las repúblicas populares de Kaliningrado, Kuban, Smolensk y Siberia tienen sus propias banderas y grupos en las redes sociales. La "República" de Siberia también tiene un vídeo en el que aparecen hombres armados y enmascarados que prometen un ataque contra la policía y los agentes del FSB (servicio de seguridad) que intentan impedir las manifestaciones en apoyo de la "federalización". No se ha podido determinar en qué ciudad se grabó el vídeo. 

Estas "repúblicas" son imitaciones de los símbolos y la retórica de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk. Rustam Vasilyev es el líder de los "republicanos bálticos", un grupo de activistas que lleva presionando por una mayor independencia de la región de Kaliningrado desde los años 90. Me dijo que la República Popular de Kaliningrado es un proyecto de inspiración puramente ucraniana. Los partidarios locales de separarse de Rusia llaman a su ciudad Königsberg, el nombre alemán que tenía antes, en lugar de Kaliningrado. 

En Kaliningrado, la bandera alemana fue izada sobre el edificio local del FSB, y tres personas están en prisión preventiva acusadas de alteración del orden público. Uno de ellos también está acusado de estar en posesión del explosivo hexógeno; y uno de sus amigos está acusado de poseer munición. 

En los últimos años, el gobierno federal ha transferido cada vez más la responsabilidad de la asistencia social a los presupuestos regionales. Muchas regiones están muy endeudadas, y los economistas predicen que algunas de ellas pronto tendrán que declararse en quiebra. Las autoridades locales culpan a Moscú de ello, aunque hasta ahora el miedo a perder sus puestos de trabajo les ha impedido decirlo públicamente. En esta situación, el separatismo puede parecer atractivo. 

Busque en Google "separatismo ruso" y podrá pasar horas y horas frente a su pantalla. Podrías descubrir que los nacionalistas chechenos creen que los ingleses descienden de los pueblos vainakh (en el Cáucaso Norte); que a principios de los 90, Ekaterimburgo imprimió su propia moneda, el "franco de los Urales", y recibió el permiso de Moscú para introducirla en paralelo al rublo, pero tuvo miedo de hacerlo. Hasta principios del siglo XXI, Tatarstán era una parte confederativa (y no federativa) de Rusia. También descubrirá que hay gente que no puede perdonar a Moscú la supresión de la república medieval de Nóvgorod en 1570. 

Pero incluso los más fervientes partidarios de las sanciones contra Putin y su gobierno no deberían, si son en lo más mínimo inteligentes, desear que Rusia se derrumbe en regiones separadas. En su lugar habría un número desconocido de "Novorossiyas" con gobiernos de grados de locura completamente imprevisibles. Las armas nucleares fueron retiradas de Ucrania a principios de los 90; las armas rusas acabarían en manos de cosacos, líderes de cárteles criminales, de sectas totalitarias, muftíes wahabitas, admiradores de Joseph Stalin, sacerdotes paganos y otras personas más o menos "exóticas". Más vale el diablo que conoces, que el diablo que no conoces. 










Separatism in Russia


Russia has been fanning the fires of separatism in Ukraine, but the government is not so keen on separatism at home.




www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Recién cosechado:
> 
> Cosecha de trigo 21/22 Argentina finaliza en récord de 21,8 million ton: Bolsa Cereales Buenos Aires



¡Ya tenemos a quién comprarle el trigo! xD


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Makro
> Ver archivo adjunto 969004
> 
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Y???
En mi vida he usado aceite de girasol para freír.
Yo siempre he sido de toda la vida de usar para freír, el aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen.


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Periquito1970 dijo:


> Gurús del foro… os invoco.
> Es buen momento para subrogar a una hipoteca fija?
> A los que tenemos variable nos van a follar sienes de veces?
> Subirán los tipos to tha moon?



Mejor te vendes el piso y te metes en otro de alquiler (o le pides al nuevo propietario que te lo alquile, como hacen en Inditex con sus mismos locales. Si ellos lo hacen, tú porqué vas a ser menos).
No es broma, las hipotecas fijas vienen con una cláusula en la letra pequeña de que referenciadas a un interés fijo lo serán únicamente, durante los 10 primeros años de la hipoteca.
Eso si te sacas la fija al comprar el piso. Si ya llevas varios años pagándola a plazo variable, es harto imposible que te subroguen a fija. Que la banca no es tonta.
Así que sí, los tipos van a hacer lo que no han estado haciendo desde hace lustros: subir y subir. Pero la follada "de gritones de veces"(cita de Futurama), será sólo a los que se metan a una hipoteca a partir de ahora.


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los que se hacen 80km diariamente, 40 ida 40 vuelta, para ir al trabajo lo van a tener jodido.
> Toca ir a 90 a rebufo de camion.



Lo que toca es pillar bici o mejor aún, patinete eléctrico, que en verano se suda demasiado con una bici.


----------



## Evangelion (7 Mar 2022)

Ender92 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Qué es esto?
> ¿Qué significa?
> ...



Que nadie quiere comprar petroleo ruso y lo tienen que vender con descuento.


----------



## p_pin (7 Mar 2022)

Ender92 dijo:


> Lo que toca es pillar bici o mejor aún, patinete eléctrico, que en verano se suda demasiado con una bici.



What?¿ 40 km de ida y de vuelta en patinete?


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Totalmente irrelevante.
No es a Ucrania a quien le compra gas y petróleo Europa. Es a Rusia.


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Janny MPG dijo:


> *En México afectará en el valor del peso mexicano, ya que dado que ha existido una enorme presión a nivel internacional para aumentar la demanda de dólares, se ha incrementado su precio de referencia en los mercados de divisas y esto repercute en el incremento del servicio de la deuda de México, este conflicto puede ser ya sea corto o tardado, pero **México* *podría** tardar varios meses en recuperarse. debido a esto, debemos de mantenernos al tanto de lo que está sucediendo, de las afectaciones que se tienen en términos de las tasas de interés y en el tipo de cambio del peso mexicano. *



¿¿¿Aumentar la demanda de dólares???
Chorradas.
Que les compren el trigo a sus casi vecinos los argentinos, que acaban de hacer la cosecha y han batido récords con ella.


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> What?¿ 40 km de ida y de vuelta en patinete?



Hay modelos con bastante autonomía. Y también baterías externas que puedes acoplar (y muy baratas ya).


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Pagarán en rublos , Rusia va a sacar una ley que permite pagar a sus empresas las deudas en rublos a los países hostiles . Que no se esperen que les congelen sus activos en el exterior y los sancionen y que ellos paguen sus deudas en dólares .



Por eso no les han sancionado a dos de sus bancos, para los pagos del gas y del petróleo.


----------



## p_pin (7 Mar 2022)

Ender92 dijo:


> Hay modelos con bastante autonomía. Y también baterías externas que puedes acoplar (y muy baratas ya).



Y.... cuánto tiempo se tardaría?


----------



## Ender92 (7 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Y.... cuánto tiempo se tardaría?



Lo que haga falta.
Se deja cargando por la noche y durante el curro y a tirar millas.


----------



## Rafl Eg (7 Mar 2022)

Corrección al título:

Las consecuencias económicas no son por la invasión de Ucrania, sino por las sanciones a Rusia (que mas bien parecen autosanciones)


----------



## Teuro (7 Mar 2022)

El bitcoin va a valr cero Euros.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Mar 2022)

Hoy he tenido que pasar por la gasolinera a repostar SP 95 a un precio de 1,89 €.
Sólo una vez en el pasado me tocó pagar tan caro el litro de SP 95, justo en 2011 en un viaje vacacional por carretera por Francia cuando los precios estaban alrededor de 1,75 €, lo cual me pareció una burrada ya que en Hispanistán valía unos 1,35 €.
Menuda nostalgia me da recordar tiempos aún más lejanos, allá por 2002, cuando aún recuerdo que mi primer repostaje con mi primer vehículo me costó unos 0,60 €/litro.


----------



## larios357 (8 Mar 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> A nosotros no se pero se vienen tiempos muy jodidos para Rusia. Van a retroceder hasta los años 90 de un día para otro.



Pues nosotros lo tenemos muy jodido con estos precios


----------



## Vilux (8 Mar 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> A nosotros no se pero se vienen tiempos muy jodidos para Rusia. Van a retroceder hasta los años 90 de un día para otro.



Porque se van Disney y Netflix?
Sabes lo que cuesta un litro de gasolina en Rusia?


----------



## larios357 (8 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cuantas de esas son nuestras?



Nada, se supone que la República vendió el oro de las reservas de España a cambio de material y apoyo de la urrs , esta contabilizado aunque supongo que parte se perdió por el camino o lo robó la propia República


----------



## Nut (8 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues ya ha llegado el decrecimiento por cojones.Le oi decir a yer a un viejo analista economico Ignacio Crespo que es una fantasia ya creer que vamos a seguir creciendo con la subida estratosférica del petroleo y de todas las materias primas.

Esta guerra si se prolonga y parece que asi será va a acabar con la sociedad de consumo en España y en Europa.

Pedro Baños lo ha dicho.El arte de la guerra es el engaño.Como dijo Sun Tzu.Militarmente el ataque a Ucrania es un error si.

Pero los objetivos en la guerra también son económicos y geo políticos.

Recuerden la guerra no es mas que política.

Puntin esto lo sabe perfectamente.El tiene los recursos los otros no.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

Los presupuestos esos tan chulos que Chanchez consiguió que se aprobasen, con qué precio del petróleo estaban calculados???


----------



## arriondas (8 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Los presupuestos esos tan chulos que Chanchez consiguió que se aprobasen, con qué precio del petróleo estaban calculados???



Para un petróleo a 60 dólares el barril... Sí, como se lee, 60.









El crudo aún amenaza con recortar un 0,5% el avance del PIB español


La escalada de precios del petróleo trastoca las cuentas del Gobierno para este 2022 en varias vertientes. El principal punto negativo es que el crecimiento del valor de cada barril de crudo supone una proyección de recorte del PIB español del 0,5%, según prevé BBVA Research en su último informe...



www.eleconomista.es





_La desviación está cifrada en medio punto del PIB de este 2022, un dato negativo para la economía española. Esto se debe a que en el cuadro macroeconómico que realiza el Gobierno en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) y que reclama Bruselas para monitorizar al país, *Moncloa previó que el precio del barril Brent se situaría en 60 dólares*, con un descenso del 15% frente al nivel de precios observado en 2021. _

Ahora mismo el precio están en 127 dólares el barril, más del doble. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## arriondas (8 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Porque se van Disney y Netflix?
> Sabes lo que cuesta un litro de gasolina en Rusia?



No sólo eso, el precio de la cesta de la compra tampoco ha variado. Sigo gastando más o menos lo mismo. En lo que respecta a calefacción, internet, electricidad, agua... pues como siempre, sin grandes variaciones.


----------



## Cabrejas (8 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Pero los objetivos en la guerra también son económicos y geo políticos.
> 
> Recuerden la guerra no es mas que política.
> 
> Puntin esto lo sabe perfectamente.El tiene los recursos los otros no.



Pues no se como de bien lo ha hecho porque el Rublo ha caído casi un 80%... 

Y sabe todo el mundo que eso no se lo esperaban para nada así que básicamente hay multimillonarios que han dejado de serlo de un día para otro, por supuesto la clase alta, clase media y clase baja ya es lo mismo en Rusia porque no pueden salir de ahí y si salen están jodidos pues su dinero no vale nada.

Encima por como son los rusos no van a tener sus ahorros en otra moneda así que la enorme mayoría incluyendo el gobierno y presidente ha perdido todo lo que tenía.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para un petróleo a 60 dólares el barril... Sí, como se lee, 60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Estamos "moridos"!!!


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## spica (8 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para un petróleo a 60 dólares el barril... Sí, como se lee, 60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja.
Solo un 0,5% de nada, no se lo cree ni la madre que lo pario.

Con el barril a 200 se van 2.000.000 al paro a lo que hay que sumar la inflacion desbocada triturando sueldos, ahorros y el efecto en el empleo.


----------



## p_pin (8 Mar 2022)

LLevo varios días poniendo cotizaciones de Materias primas... mirad el Níquel:


----------



## tixel (8 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Pues no se como de bien lo ha hecho porque el Rublo ha caído casi un 80%...
> 
> Y sabe todo el mundo que eso no se lo esperaban para nada así que básicamente hay multimillonarios que han dejado de serlo de un día para otro, por supuesto la clase alta, clase media y clase baja ya es lo mismo en Rusia porque no pueden salir de ahí y si salen están jodidos pues su dinero no vale nada.
> 
> Encima por como son los rusos no van a tener sus ahorros en otra moneda así que la enorme mayoría incluyendo el gobierno y presidente ha perdido todo lo que tenía.



No se que tanto le puede afectar esa devaluación siendo una moneda de casi uso interno, pues no se utiliza casi para intercambios comerciales con extranjeros. Que tenga un valor o otro con respecto al dolar solo les importa para los bienes importados, esos de esas empresas que han salido de Rusia.
Lo que si importa es que sus exportaciones las están pagando mucho mejor que lo que lo hacían hace 1 mes.. Y esas exportaciones son en moneda extranjera con lo que al final pueden también imprimir muchos más rublos. O sea que no creo que eso sea demasiado malo para ellos.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (8 Mar 2022)

en 40 minutos los datos de mañana de la electricidad


----------



## visaman (8 Mar 2022)

mo os esta afectando esto en vuestro día a día?


----------



## angongo (8 Mar 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Pues nosotros lo tenemos muy jodido con estos precios





dalmore_12y dijo:


> Los presupuestos esos tan chulos que Chanchez consiguió que se aprobasen, con qué precio del petróleo estaban calculados???





dalmore_12y dijo:


> Estamos "moridos"!!!




Solo la partida de importación de petróleo supone un 
aumento de 24.000.000.000 € más que lo presupuestado.-
Y ese aumento es superior al valor total de las exportacio-
nes de automóviles .-
Bueno , los presupuestos son una burla del gobierno a los
españoles.- Y SOLO ESTAMOS A PRIMEROS DE MARZO.-
Aún quedan 10 meses para acabar el período.-
UNA BURLA Y GRAN MENTIRA.-
¡¡¡ Disfrutad, que dentro de poco no quedará nada, nada 
más que miseria.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machinaexdeus (8 Mar 2022)

¿Se sabe ya si van a abrir mañana, aunque sea para dar de comer al gato?


El mercado bursátil ruso permanecerá cerrado hasta al menos el próximo miércoles, lo que supone un récord en la historia moderna del país, en un intento continuo de evitar el impacto de las sanciones mundiales para los inversores nacionales.

La Bolsa de Moscú dijo el viernes que la negociación en todos los mercados se cerrará los días 5, 7 y 8 de marzo. 





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com







Pues parece que algo van a abrir (si el traductor no falla).

Interfax Information Agency RU on MSN.com|1 hour ago 

El Banco Central dijo este martes que había decidido no reanudar la negociación en la Bolsa de Moscú el 9 de marzo en la sección de mercado de valores, con la excepción de la modalidad " reembolso: órdenes dirigidas" con liquidación en rublos; en la sección de mercado de futuros, excepto los instrumentos de futuros de la sección de mercado monetario (pares de divisas), la sección de materias primas (metales preciosos) y los contratos de futuros espejo en la modalidad original de 10:00 a 18:45 hora de Moscú; en la sección de mercado de derivados estandarizados. 

La negociación en el mercado de divisas, el mercado monetario y el mercado de repos de Mosbirzhi se abrirá a las 10:00 horas. 

En el mercado monetario y de divisas, se ha levantado la prohibición de la venta en corto de instrumentos denominados en euros, introducida el 4 de marzo, informó "Mosbirzhi". 

En el mercado de futuros, las fechas de vencimiento de los contratos de futuros y opciones se posponen si el día del vencimiento no se negocian los activos subyacentes de estos contratos en el "Mosbirch". 

El Banco Central anunciará el régimen de funcionamiento de la bolsa para el 10 de marzo el jueves a las 9 de la mañana, hora de Moscú. 




Фондовый рынок РФ 9 марта оставили на паузе, валютный - без утренней сессии


----------



## Rantamplum (8 Mar 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> A nosotros no se pero se vienen tiempos muy jodidos para Rusia. Van a retroceder hasta los años 90 de un día para otro.



Y nosotros a los 80 con su estanflación , solo nos faltan los yonkis


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Mar 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


>



De VOX sos dueños de esta empresa, toda la vida llorando que no llegan


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (8 Mar 2022)

Light in Espein to the MOOOONNN

Hecatombe energética: la luz pulveriza todos los récords y se sitúa en 544,98 euros/MWh


----------



## Rantamplum (8 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Porque se van Disney y Netflix?
> Sabes lo que cuesta un litro de gasolina en Rusia?





Cabrejas dijo:


> Pues no se como de bien lo ha hecho porque el Rublo ha caído casi un 80%...
> 
> Y sabe todo el mundo que eso no se lo esperaban para nada así que básicamente hay multimillonarios que han dejado de serlo de un día para otro, por supuesto la clase alta, clase media y clase baja ya es lo mismo en Rusia porque no pueden salir de ahí y si salen están jodidos pues su dinero no vale nada.
> 
> Encima por como son los rusos no van a tener sus ahorros en otra moneda así que la enorme mayoría incluyendo el gobierno y presidente ha perdido todo lo que tenía.



Si , pero en nuestros supermercados están empezando a racionar , gasoil por las nubes , ni pasta , ni aceite de momento , podemos comprar bolsos de lujo eso sí . Al final va ser verdad que hay cosas más importantes que los papelitos de colores . Dentro de poco se reiran de las fotos de nuestros supers en Venezuela .


----------



## Madafaca (8 Mar 2022)

Rusia depende de tecnología occidental para sectores absolutamente básicos, de chips, de tecnología para aviación militar y civil, cosas absolutamente básicas. La idea de Rusia es que va a cambiar todo eso de occidente a China , vamos que los chinos le van a comprar hasta lo que no necesitan y aunque fuera así se necesita un tiempo de acoplamiento.
Pero es que China también depende de Occidente para seguir creciendo.

Rusia no tiene capacidad para responder autárquicamente a las necesidades de una economía compleja. Nadie la tiene. Ni siquiera los yanquis. Lo que podemos ver es como en nombre de la autarquía Rusia vuelve a una economía parecida a la que tenía la Unión Soviética. Es literalmente imposible ser un país rico estando desconectado del mundo.

Lo de Venezuela es de traca. Putin sabe que tiene enemiga a Occidente y lo asume pero ha ayudado a Maduro desde hace tiempo. Una traición del gorilón sería una afrenta directa a él. Menudo papelón del gorilón, se está rifando un chupito de polonio.


----------



## imutes (9 Mar 2022)

__





Analisis - Francisco Llinares: El impacto en el euro de la crisis en Ucrania. El efecto boomerang de las sanciones a Rusia acabrán con el dolar


No llegaremos a octubre. El papel-oro tampoco sirve para nada. Volveremos a la peseta. El euro super devaluado. El dolar será el siguiente en caer.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cabrejas (9 Mar 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Lo de Venezuela es de traca. Putin sabe que tiene enemiga a Occidente y lo asume pero ha ayudado a Maduro desde hace tiempo. Una traición del gorilón sería una afrenta directa a él. Menudo papelón del gorilón, se está rifando un chupito de polonio.



Poderoso caballero es don dinero...

Si Venezuela ve pasta aquí, le darán por el culo a Rusia y ahora será Best friend de USA...


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

lo difícil en estas es el timing, es decir el momento justo de pasar de estar en modo forero indignado con todo al modo venganza violar matar y saquear y da pereza el cambio creedme.


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2022)

ayer hablé con alguien que tiene dos granjas, para una de ellas ellos mismos fabrican el pienso, es decir, comprar la materia prima y lo fabrican. Pues bien de los varios trailers de una de las material primas que ya tenían comprado no las suministran ya ni la mitad porque no hay. 
Del otro pienso que compran hecho la suministradora solo tiene para un mes. 
Después no saben que hacer. Se plantean hacer pienso sin esas material primas pero la calidad es mucho más baja y bajaría la producción.


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

a ver por 5ctmos del OP cosas que van a bajar su precio de aquí a navidades.

preveo una inflación del 40%


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Mar 2022)

A la gente ya le están llegando facturas de gas y luz de 2xx € ... Y acojonados están.
Lamentablemente, mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.


----------



## superloki (9 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> A la gente ya le están llegando facturas de gas y luz de 2xx € ... Y acojonados están.
> Lamentablemente, mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.



Es que el puto gas y luz se van a convertir en otro alquiler, aparte del que se paga por la casa. Pero no pasa nada porque saldremos reforzados y más resilientes...


----------



## ruvigri (9 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mo os esta afectando esto en vuestro día a día?





sada dijo:


> ayer hablé con alguien que tiene dos granjas, para una de ellas ellos mismos fabrican el pienso, es decir, comprar la materia prima y lo fabrican. Pues bien de los varios trailers de una de las material primas que ya tenían comprado no las suministran ya ni la mitad porque no hay.
> Del otro pienso que compran hecho la suministradora solo tiene para un mes.
> Después no saben que hacer. Se plantean hacer pienso sin esas material primas pero la calidad es mucho más baja y bajaría la producción.



Azulejera Castellón. Problemas con materia prima (arcilla) y por supuesto con el coste de producción a partir de 200mwh se pierde con los precios de venta contratados de producto terminado.


----------



## ruvigri (9 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> A la gente ya le están llegando facturas de gas y luz de 2xx € ... Y acojonados están.
> Lamentablemente, mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.



Pues eso, lo que comentaba el otro dia; 

Subida de electricidad, gas, combustible y cesta de la compra (se repercute todos los costes al producto final) que hace descender la renta familiar que se iba a destinar a otras cosas.
Con lo cual en pocos meses afecta a las ventas y al empleo directo.
Quiera Dios que esto se arregle pronto o tendremos otra crisis del petroleo como la de los años 70.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (9 Mar 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Pues eso, lo que comentaba el otro dia;
> 
> Subida de electricidad, gas, combustible y cesta de la compra (se repercute todos los costes al producto final) que hace descender la renta familiar que se iba a destinar a otras cosas.
> Con lo cual en pocos meses afecta a las ventas y al empleo directo.
> Quiera Dios que esto se arregle pronto o tendremos otra crisis del petroleo como la de los años 70.



Depende de si dejan de gastar en cosas traídas de China. 
Si los importadores comienzan a dejar de comprar en China pq no lo venden, los chinos harán llamadas. 
Si no vendemos no crecemos, y por tanto no necesitamos tanto gas ni petróleo.


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

mercedes slk de segunda mano baratos en NADA


----------



## junio (9 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Depende de si dejan de gastar en cosas traídas de China.
> Si los importadores comienzan a dejar de comprar en China pq no lo venden, los chinos harán llamadas.
> Si no vendemos no crecemos, y por tanto no necesitamos tanto gas ni petróleo.



Yo siempre he pensado si lo de los confinamientos no era una medida para reducir el consumo...


----------



## junio (9 Mar 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Azulejera Castellón. Problemas con materia prima (arcilla) y por supuesto con el coste de producción a partir de 200mwh se pierde con los precios de venta contratados de producto terminado.



yo materias primas y pidiendo prestamos...

y bodegas , con el vino preparado para exportar a rusia y sin poder hacerlo... y asi los muebles, iluminacion, ceramica...


----------



## ruvigri (9 Mar 2022)

Otro leño al fuego:








Los bancos se preparan para afrontar los ajustes ante la devolución de los ICO


El sector mira con cautela la próxima llegada del fin de las carencias en los créditos avalados. Se prevé que las empresas esperarán al inicio de este verano para valorar la solicitud de quitas.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## arriondas (9 Mar 2022)

Por si alguien no lo ha puesto todavía:









La gran industria asturiana comienza a producir a pérdidas por el disparado precio de la energía


Arcelor para la planta de Olaberría por los costes de la luz, mientras que las patronales reclaman al Gobierno «medidas de emergencia»




www.elcomercio.es





Asturiana de Zinc, produciendo ahora mismo A PERDIDAS. Y esto es sólo el principio... Los lameculos de los anglos y sus cositas...


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2022)

junio dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado si lo de los confinamientos no era una medida para reducir el consumo...



Yo también


----------



## ray merryman (9 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Y nosotros a los 80 con su estanflación , solo nos faltan los yonkis



Ya llegarán,preveo un repunte de droga mala incluso la barata heroína entre gente normal.


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Mar 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es que el puto gas y luz se van a convertir en otro alquiler, aparte del que se paga por la casa. Pero no pasa nada porque saldremos reforzados y más resilientes...



Por eso el precio de la vivienda va a caer tanto en compra como en alquiler. Si alguien cree que por asomo un inquilino va a elegir entre pagar la mensualidad o comer, ya sabéis la respuesta.


----------



## palmerita (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## f700b (10 Mar 2022)

La agonía será un poco más corta


----------



## Tackler (10 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> A la gente ya le están llegando facturas de gas y luz de 2xx € ... Y acojonados están.
> Lamentablemente, mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.



No quiero ser un plasta, pero esa gente que se lo haga ver. He visto en este foro gente viviendo sola o en pareja con consumos de 400-500 kwH al mes... Luego miro el mío y salvo algún mes no paso de 120-130 Kw/h es cuestión desde no ser un manirroto con la energía. No se cuál sería el consumo responsable por persona o pareja pero lo de algunos es para hacérselo ver.


Tengo un colega que vive solo y paga 90 euros de electricidad  yo no sobrepaso los 40. Eso sí, cocina de inducción, nevera A+ y todas las luces son led o de bajo consumo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

que creéis que bajara de precio? yo creo que lo primero serán los coches de segunda mano


----------



## gargamelix (10 Mar 2022)

Pimco apuesta 2.500 millones a que Rusia no hará 'default' en su deuda soberana

Esto es curioso. He tenido que mirar la fecha dos veces porque diría que el default selectivo ya está cocinado. No es así?


----------



## jandepora (10 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> No quiero ser un plasta, pero esa gente que se lo haga ver. He visto en este foro gente viviendo sola o en pareja con consumos de 400-500 kwH al mes... Luego miro el mío y salvo algún mes no paso de 120-130 Kw/h es cuestión desde no ser un manirroto con la energía. No se cuál sería el consumo responsable por persona o pareja pero lo de algunos es para hacérselo ver.
> 
> 
> Tengo un colega que vive solo y paga 90 euros de electricidad  yo no sobrepaso los 40. Eso sí, cocina de inducción, nevera A+ y todas las luces son led o de bajo consumo.



¿Tienes gas o es que vives en la oficina?


----------



## Tackler (10 Mar 2022)

jandepora dijo:


> ¿Tienes gas o es que vives en la oficina?



Pues mira, encima sigo teletrabajando. Tengo caldera de gas para calefacción y calentar agua, pero pago al mes unos 25 euros (recibo bimensual de sobre 50-55 euros) y somos 2 en casa.

La calefacción este año no la he puesto mucho ya que no hace frío. La casa es vieja pero tiene ventanas dobles climalit y demás. Me refiero, mi casa está reformada para gastar poco en calefacción y no enfriarse/calentarse mucho en invierno verano. Vuelvo a decir, no sé cómo la gente gasta 400-500kwH viviendo en pareja, no sé si es que se pone a hacer carne ahumada encima de una tarjeta gráfica o que.


En agosto no estuve en casa e hizo mucho calor, el consumo pasivo residual del inmueble fue de 40kw/h al mes de la nevera, que no la apague al irme porque tenía cosas en el congelador. Es decir, que quitando la nevera lo que gasto en vivir es sobre los 70-80kw/h para dos personas. Sin contar el gas.


----------



## Cabrejas (10 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Pues mira, encima sigo teletrabajando. Tengo caldera de gas para calefacción y calentar agua, pero pago al mes unos 25 euros (recibo bimensual de sobre 50-55 euros) y somos 2 en casa.
> 
> La calefacción este año no la he puesto mucho ya que no hace frío. La casa es vieja pero tiene ventanas dobles climalit y demás. Me refiero, mi casa está reformada para gastar poco en calefacción y no enfriarse/calentarse mucho en invierno verano. Vuelvo a decir, no sé cómo la gente gasta 400-500kwH viviendo en pareja, no sé si es que se pone a hacer carne ahumada encima de una tarjeta gráfica o que.
> 
> ...



Todo mi gasto es muy similar al tuyo, quizá tener electrodomésticos nuevos y todo con Led hacer que no gaste mucho no se...

Yo estoy pagando 30-35 euros mes de luz...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en el frente económico (quizás aún incluso más importante) no se aprecian novedades


----------



## Gothaus (10 Mar 2022)

Ahora va a ser todo culpa de Putin, el bobierno socialista ya tiene chivo expiatorio.


----------



## jandepora (10 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Pues mira, encima sigo teletrabajando. Tengo caldera de gas para calefacción y calentar agua, pero pago al mes unos 25 euros (recibo bimensual de sobre 50-55 euros) y somos 2 en casa.
> 
> La calefacción este año no la he puesto mucho ya que no hace frío. La casa es vieja pero tiene ventanas dobles climalit y demás. Me refiero, mi casa está reformada para gastar poco en calefacción y no enfriarse/calentarse mucho en invierno verano. Vuelvo a decir, no sé cómo la gente gasta 400-500kwH viviendo en pareja, no sé si es que se pone a hacer carne ahumada encima de una tarjeta gráfica o que.
> 
> ...



Ok, tienes gas. Lo intuía.


----------



## Tackler (10 Mar 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Todo mi gasto es muy similar al tuyo, quizá tener electrodomésticos nuevos y todo con Led hacer que no gaste mucho no se...
> 
> Yo estoy pagando 30-35 euros mes de luz...



Es lo que pago yo, con lo cual no se que es lo que hace la peña. Hablo de consumo doméstico, no de industria que eso es otro cantar.


----------



## angongo (10 Mar 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Por eso el precio de la vivienda va a caer tanto en compra como en alquiler. Si alguien cree que por asomo un inquilino va a elegir entre pagar la mensualidad o comer, ya sabéis la respuesta.



Ya, ni haciendo las viviendas con cañas, tablas y cartones van a reducir el precio.-
Una buena vivienda tiene mucha "energía" gastada en la fabricación y construc-
ción subsiguiente, Y desde los ladrillos, cemento, viguetas, puertas, cristales, tu-
berías y transportes consiguientes han subido dichos imputs más del 100%.-
Imposible de toda imposibilidad que bajen.- Compra ahora si puedes porque
dentro de un par de años habrá subido más del 30%.-
Viene una inflación de costes galopànte.- Y si encima no aumenta la oferta, ya
te lo puedes imaginar.-Por otra parte está el tema de ¿DONDE GUARDAR LOS 
AHORROS DEL ATAQUE DE LA INFLACIÓN? Los bienes raíces siempre han sido
el refugio para el ahorro en tiempos difíciles.-


----------



## gargamelix (10 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ahora va a ser todo culpa de Putin, el bobierno socialista ya tiene chivo expiatorio.



Ahora sí, luego subirán los tipos y será Uropa, y si hace falta serán los alien.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Pagarán en rublos , Rusia va a sacar una ley que permite pagar a sus empresas las deudas en rublos a los países hostiles . Que no se esperen que les congelen sus activos en el exterior y los sancionen y que ellos paguen sus deudas en dólares .



el rublo no vale nada ya. todo lo que sea no pagar en la moneda en que se hizo el pago($ o €) es un impago


otra jugada maestra de putin, aislacionismo absoluto, como best korea

puto amo, estratega maximo


----------



## Rantamplum (10 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el rublo no vale nada ya. todo lo que sea no pagar en la moneda en que se hizo el pago($ o €) es un impago
> 
> 
> otra jugada maestra de putin, aislacionismo absoluto, como best korea
> ...



Y confiscar los activos del banco central de Rusia que es ? Rusia no queda en el aislacionismo absoluto porque como los hechos están demostrando occidente ya no es el centro del mundo


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (10 Mar 2022)

Que ganas tengo que abra la Bolsa rusa, creo que no tienen cojones para evitar el BIG Crash !


----------



## Baubens2 (10 Mar 2022)

Hay que cerrar europa a una autarquía


----------



## CaraCortada (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo ha puesto todavía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablemente AZSA produce a base de subvenciones como buena asturiana que es, porque si fuera rentable supongo que ya se la habría merendado uno de los grandes. Pero esto desde la barra del pacobar que yo no tengo ni idea aunque es lo que se estila por estas tierras.


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Probablemente AZSA produce a base de subvenciones como buena asturiana que es, porque si fuera rentable supongo que ya se la habría merendado uno de los grandes. Pero esto desde la barra del pacobar que yo no tengo ni idea aunque es lo que se estila por estas tierras.



Pues ahora ni con las subvenciones les debe llegar, lo que nos da una idea de lo mal que están las cosas.


----------



## Polo_00 (10 Mar 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Ya, ni haciendo las viviendas con cañas, tablas y cartones van a reducir el precio.-
> Una buena vivienda tiene mucha "energía" gastada en la fabricación y construc-
> ción subsiguiente, Y desde los ladrillos, cemento, viguetas, puertas, cristales, tu-
> berías y transportes consiguientes han subido dichos imputs más del 100%.-
> ...



BLA BLA BLA... los zulos son hechos con I+D bla bla bla, eggque son eggpeciales...bla bla bla, la vivienda nunca baja porque..... *FUE RESCATADA CON DINERO PÚBLICO*, y a día de hoy se sigue manteniendo el timo con más dinero público:









El banco malo perdió 1.073 millones en 2020, un 13,3% más, en el peor resultado de su historia


La pandemia impactó negativamente en los ingresos de la Sareb, que se redujeron un 38%




elpais.com





Pero ya se ha levantado la liebre, entre comer y pagar el zulo seguro que eligen pagar el zulo


Desconoces la historia, los bienes raices han tenidos cracks muy importantes a lo largo de la historia, es de 1ero de economía y sentido común. El dinero público robado para sacar a flote a los palilleros lo van a devolver con sangre, te creías que eso era gratis a escote de todos?  

Si es que muchas luces no tenéis por algo fuisteis rescatados.


----------



## Second (10 Mar 2022)

es Nuestra ruina, cierre de empresas por no poder competi, caída del consumo por la inflaccion, el fin


----------



## ruvigri (10 Mar 2022)

Declarar la guerra (económica) a Rusia no creo que sea una gran idea. 
Buscar vías diplomáticas hubiera sido lo más conveniente.


----------



## John Connor (10 Mar 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Por eso el precio de la vivienda va a caer tanto en compra como en alquiler. Si alguien cree que por asomo un inquilino va a elegir entre pagar la mensualidad o comer, ya sabéis la respuesta.



No vale hacer copy/paste de posts del 2008. Te voy a reportar a Calvopez.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> No quiero ser un plasta, pero esa gente que se lo haga ver. He visto en este foro gente viviendo sola o en pareja con consumos de 400-500 kwH al mes... Luego miro el mío y salvo algún mes no paso de 120-130 Kw/h es cuestión desde no ser un manirroto con la energía. No se cuál sería el consumo responsable por persona o pareja pero lo de algunos es para hacérselo ver.
> 
> 
> Tengo un colega que vive solo y paga 90 euros de electricidad  yo no sobrepaso los 40. Eso sí, cocina de inducción, nevera A+ y todas las luces son led o de bajo consumo.



No pasa nada dentro de poco tu pagaras esos 90 y tu colega 200 y luego tu 200 y tu colega 400, al final los dos tendreis que apagar todo por que no tendreis ni para el recibo y pagareis 0.


----------



## Cabrejas (11 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No pasa nada dentro de poco tu pagaras esos 90 y tu colega 200 y luego tu 200 y tu colega 400, al final los dos tendreis que apagar todo por que no tendreis ni para el recibo y pagareis 0.



Supongo que como yo tenemos precio fijo y vamos a pagar 30 euros al mes todo el año así que olvídate de eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

en 6 meses preveo recibamos muchas ofertas de sexo a cambio de dinero o alimentos va a ser brutal


----------



## Bien boa (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en 6 meses preveo recibamos muchas ofertas de dinero a cambio de dinero o alimentos va a ser brutal





visaman dijo:


> en 6 meses preveo recibamos muchas ofertas de dinero a cambio de dinero o alimentos va a ser brutal



Visaman, no entiendo. Dinero a cambio de dinero, te has equivocado?


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Más, más...









Arcelor en Gijón y la cementera de Aboño pararán por el coste energético


La crisis energética desencadena la paralización de la mitad de la planta de Arcelor en Gijón. Las cementeras de Aboño y La Robla interrumpen la actividad de sus hornos




www.elcomercio.es













Los pescadores asturianos barajan desde reducir dos días a la semana a «la parada total del sector»


El día de ayer también fue intenso para los pescadores asturianos. En Madrid, mientras el patrón mayor de las cofradías del Principado, Adolfo García, se reunía en el Co




www.elcomercio.es





Esto va muy rápido, y estamos a 11 de Marzo.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Visaman, no entiendo. Dinero a cambio de dinero, te has equivocado?



editado gracias


----------



## palmerita (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nut (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en 6 meses preveo recibamos muchas ofertas de sexo a cambio de dinero o alimentos va a ser brutal



Las putas estan BAJANDO precios......

Son el canario en la mina.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

no se rick parecen caras de mantener

Pin en CHICAS UCRANIANAS (pinterest.es)


----------



## p_pin (11 Mar 2022)

La ACB de Sestao vuelve a parar y también se detiene la papelera Lucart


Las plantas electrointensivas urgen a que se adopten medidas ante la asfixia que están sufriendo por su desventaja respecto a otros países europeos




www.elcorreo.com













Arcelor para la producción en Olaberria y duda de la continuidad de Sestao


La decisión viene motivada por la "desmesurada" escalada de precios de la energía eléctrica, que le ha obligado a realizar paradas selectivas y cortas




www.cronicavasca.com













De la siderurgia al papel: las empresas vascas se preparan para una cascada de paradas de producción


Tras el anuncio de ArcelorMittal empresas como Sidenor, Olarra o Tubos Reunidos "monitorizan" al minuto los costes energéticos mientras papeleras como Lurcat reducen también la producción




www.cronicavasca.com










El 62,5% de las empresas guipuzcoanas ya sufren las consecuencias derivadas de la guerra en Ucrania


De momento padecen el aumento de costes de la energía, suministros y materias primas y advierten que los problemas se irán agravando, afectando a su facturación. Del 15% de las empresas que tienen relaciones comerciales con Rusia-Ucrania, el 61,5% las van a interrumpir por una decisión unilater...




www.adegi.es


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Mar 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Declarar la guerra (económica) a Rusia no creo que sea una gran idea.
> Buscar vías diplomáticas hubiera sido lo más conveniente.



La histeria, una característica femenina, se ha instalado en Europa hace ya unos años. Es la feminización de las sociedades


----------



## p_pin (11 Mar 2022)

Fertiberia reduce actividad y Portland apaga sus hornos por el alto coste de la energía


Fertiberia reduce actividad en su planta de Palos de la Frontera (Huelva) ante los "exorbitantes" precios de la energía. La producción de urea se detendrá durante dos semanas aproximadamente, si bien la planta mantiene la actividad produciendo amoníaco, que es la principal actividad de la...



www.eleconomista.es













La siderúrgica Megasa paraliza su fundición en Galicia por el alto coste energético


La siderúrgica Megasa, asentada en Xuvia, en el municipio coruñes de Narón, ha paralizado desde el pasado viernes, 4 de marzo, su producción debido al alto coste energético.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## p_pin (11 Mar 2022)

El azulejo espera numerosos ERTE por el gas... y podrían ser despidos si se prolonga la situación


Los sindicatos piden a la Unión Europea que controle el precio




castellonplaza.com













Pamesa y Porcelanosa ya plantean paros en Semana Santa por el gas... y llegarán más empresas


Los dos gigantes azulejeros ofrecen a sus empleados adelantar vacaciones de verano




castellonplaza.com


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Declarar la guerra (económica) a Rusia no creo que sea una gran idea.
> Buscar vías diplomáticas hubiera sido lo más conveniente.



La vía diplomática estaba en vía muerta: O gano o nukes. Al menos ahora con la guerra económica Putin parece que está más entretenido. En el fondo creo que está convencido que a medio plazo la gana. El plan (improvisado) es muy sencillo: Recorto exportación de alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania (ambas entre los 10 mayores productores de alimentos del mundo), suben los preciós, carencia de alimentos en África, tsunami de migrantes a Europa que ya estará de por sí bastante jodida. En Ucrania lanza bombas, en Europa lanzará pobres.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en 6 meses preveo recibamos muchas ofertas de sexo a cambio de dinero o alimentos va a ser brutal



Cada loco a su tema, claro, y la chica en cuestión dirá que quiere chupártela a pelo, que así no se despercidia ningún miligramo de proteína animal.


----------



## Murray's (11 Mar 2022)

Hez pein








España afronta la subida de precios con sueldos un 26% más bajos que los de la eurozona


Un estudio de UGT constata que la brecha salarial con los socios de la moneda única se ha ampliado desde 2015




www.sport.es


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La vía diplomática estaba en vía muerta: O gano o nukes. Al menos ahora con la guerra económica Putin parece que está más entretenido. En el fondo creo que está convencido que a medio plazo la gana. El plan (improvisado) es muy sencillo: Recorto exportación de alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania (ambas entre los 10 mayores productores de alimentos del mundo), suben los preciós, carencia de alimentos en África, tsunami de migrantes a Europa que ya estará de por sí bastante jodida. En Ucrania lanza bombas, en Europa lanzará pobres.



y le cierra el grifo del gas natural ademas.

Es una guerra de desgaste, a ver quien aguanta mas, sobretodo en sus economias.


----------



## sada (11 Mar 2022)

preveeis q se alargue la huelga?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Mar 2022)

el sector de trasnporte suele funcionar con tarifas anuales, no se cómo coñó podrán arreglar esto, porque estarán perdiendo en muchos clientes....


----------



## selenio (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *La vía diplomática estaba en vía muerta:* O gano o nukes. Al menos ahora con la guerra económica Putin parece que está más entretenido. En el fondo creo que está convencido que a medio plazo la gana. El plan (improvisado) es muy sencillo: Recorto exportación de alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania (ambas entre los 10 mayores productores de alimentos del mundo), suben los preciós, carencia de alimentos en África, tsunami de migrantes a Europa que ya estará de por sí bastante jodida. En Ucrania lanza bombas, en Europa lanzará pobres.



Mentira y de la cochina, la via diplomatica estaba muerta por Washington y su lacayo UE, porque jamas tuvieron ninguna intencion de negociar, lo demuestra que durante 8 años no le hicieron cumplir a Kiev los acuerdos de Minsk en el Donbass, tiempo para la diplomacia tuvo muy de sobra USA y Europa durante esos 8 años, con lo que le dieron razones mas que morales a Putin, encima con la chuleria innecesaria de entrar en la OTAN de Ucrania.

Ahora ya ha llegado a....., o Gano o Nukes obviamente, se la juega, y la guerra no es solo militar, Rusia juega con la baza de las materias primas y una debilidad Europea y una dependencia enorme de las mismas que USA, no va a poder suplir, a USA no le va a afectar tanto, ya que es el primer exportador mundial de gas y Petroleo, pero EU esta jodidisima y mas con su mierda de gilipollez ecologista y apostarlo todo a las renovables.


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Mar 2022)

Consecuencias inmediatas: Encarecimiento general de todo, la cacareada inflación ya ha llegado.

Consecuencias a corto plazo: Cierre de empresas debido a los altos costes energéticos.

Consecuencias a medio plazo: Crisis y economía de guerra. Disfrutad ahora que en nada vais a pasar los veranos en la charca del pueblo.


----------



## OYeah (12 Mar 2022)

Spain to grant residence, work permits to Ukraine refugees in 24 hours


The new mechanism will benefit not only Ukrainian nationals, but also legal residents in that country Ukrainians who were in Spain in an irregular situation prior to the Russian invasion may also apply for protection




www.thenomadtoday.com


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Dos estupendos artículos que me ha pasado mi hermano, sobre el aceite y el trigo









¿Pero qué está pasando con el girasol?


¿Por qué sube el precio del girasol? ¿Tiene que ver la guerra en Ucrania? ¿Hay problemas estructurales en su cultivo y distribución? ¿Qué nivel de dependencia existe con este producto?




www.elsaltodiario.com













¿Qué hay detrás del racionamiento de pasta y harinas en grandes superficies?


Ha comenzado, en diferentes grandes superficies, el racionamiento de pastas y harinas. ¿Qué hay detrás de ello? ¿Tiene algo que ver el conflicto desatado por la invasión de Ucrania? ¿Qué realidad nos aproximamos a afrontar?




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## angongo (12 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Consecuencias inmediatas: Encarecimiento general de todo, la cacareada inflación ya ha llegado.
> 
> Consecuencias a corto plazo: Cierre de empresas debido a los altos costes energéticos.
> 
> Consecuencias a medio plazo: Crisis y economía de guerra. Disfrutad ahora que en nada vais a pasar los veranos en la charca del pueblo.



La subida de precios la están dilatando y temporalizando , pero 
observo que los artículos alimenticios que compro , no todos a
la vez, están subiendo del orden del 30%.-
Pasa algo parecido con la bolsa.- Normal es que caiga , pero no 
que suba de un tirón más del 7% en una semana.-
TODO ESTÁ MANIPULADO.- NADA ES REAL.-


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Mar 2022)

angongo dijo:


> La subida de precios la están dilatando y temporalizando , pero
> observo que los artículos alimenticios que compro , no todos a
> la vez, están subiendo del orden del 30%.-
> Pasa algo parecido con la bolsa.- Normal es que caiga , pero no
> ...



Hemos pasado de la bromita del que tenía una habitación llena de papel higiénico. A la no tan bromita, del que tiene la habitación llena de botellas de aceite y comida.

Ahora entiendo por qué en ciertos momentos se elige que haya cartillas de racionamiento. Porque si hay que confiar en el sentido crítico de la gente estamos jodidos.


----------



## sada (12 Mar 2022)

Hoy he estado de compras y la gente vida normal, terraceo y el restaurante (35 € de media) a tope


----------



## HelpAviation (12 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he estado de compras y la gente vida normal, terraceo y el restaurante (35 € de media) a tope



lo mismo mire yo por mi ciudad, las crisis son imaginarias.


----------



## p_pin (12 Mar 2022)

La receta que nuestros gobernantes (anteriores y actuales) eligieron, son: más gasto público, más crecimiento indefinido (para sostener la deuda), mayor consumo, más necesidad de inmigración

Todas esas recetas ahondan el problema de la inflación

La _solución_ agrava el problema


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hoy he estado de compras y la gente vida normal, terraceo y el restaurante (35 € de media) a tope



Y que siga asi, si no todo va en cascada.


----------



## Funci-vago (12 Mar 2022)

Este tio es burbujo


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978377



Esos 20000 millones tenían que ir a empresas y autónomos, a nadie más


----------



## sada (13 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y que siga asi, si no todo va en cascada.



Hoy por circunstancias de la vida también he tenido que comer fuera y he tenido que llamar a varios restaurantes porque todos estaban completos


----------



## circodelia2 (13 Mar 2022)

Ostris la patronal del transporte son burbujistas: 








La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski


La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski



www.elplural.com


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Hemos pasado de la bromita del que tenía una habitación llena de papel higiénico. A la no tan bromita, del que tiene la habitación llena de botellas de aceite y comida.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por qué en ciertos momentos se elige que haya cartillas de racionamiento. Porque si hay que confiar en el sentido crítico de la gente estamos jodidos.



sin ir mas lejos el viernes compra en mencabrona colmenar viejo la gente arrasando con los básicos mas gente de lo normal hasta gente corriendo al hacen la compra.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Mar 2022)

No va a pasar nada mas...
El petroleo bajando xk los Crisis Actors recogen el tenderete y se van de gira a Argelia


----------



## Murray's (14 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hoy por circunstancias de la vida también he tenido que comer fuera y he tenido que llamar a varios restaurantes porque todos estaban completos




Hoy lunes, temporada baja ....  

Ya ya....


----------



## sada (14 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hoy lunes, temporada baja ....
> 
> Ya ya....



Ayer domingo debería de mirar mejor


----------



## Pacholandia (14 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el rublo no vale nada ya. todo lo que sea no pagar en la moneda en que se hizo el pago($ o €) es un impago
> 
> 
> otra jugada maestra de putin, aislacionismo absoluto, como best korea
> ...



Putin le hizo daño a Rusia una de esas es devaluar el rublo para que los rusos sean indigentes y otra destrozarle todo el país a los ucranianos dejarlos sin hogar y sin Ucrania


----------



## Poseidón (14 Mar 2022)

Pacholandia dijo:


> Putin le hizo daño a Rusia una de esas es devaluar el rublo para que los rusos sean indigentes y otra destrozarle todo el país a los ucranianos dejarlos sin hogar y sin Ucrania



La lastima es que no empieze a pepinos nucleares con este antro llamado europa.

Seria un final digno.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Ahora Rusia parece dispuesta a interrumpir las exportaciones de cereales hasta Julio, por lo menos.









Russia temporarily bans grain exports to ex-Soviet countries


Russia on Monday temporarily banned grain exports to ex-Soviet countries and most sugar exports, but a senior minister said it would keep on providing special export licences to traders within its current quota.




www.reuters.com





Imagino que esa medida va a repercutir en el precio del grano. Hablamos del mayor exportador de trigo a nivel mundial. Las consecuencias... mejor no pensar en ellas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ahora Rusia parece dispuesta a interrumpir las exportaciones de cereales hasta Julio, por lo menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va a reventar África, y va a hacerlo encima de Europa occidental. Por un lado corte de suministros, por otro inflación, por otro escasez de alimentos y productos manufacturados y para rematar la faena aumento de población (ucraniana, rusa y africana).

Antes de la rendición hay 3 fases (simil del ahogamiento):

- Primero meter las narices debajo del agua. Rusia hace tiempo que lo hizo. Europa todavía no.
- Segundo aguantar la respiración, Europa podría aguantarla más tiempo que Rusia, que ya lo está haciendo cuadno Europa todavía no.
- Tercero: Tragar agua. Aquí Rusia tiene mucho aguante, Europa explotará con el primer trago.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno aplaza dos semanas la bajada de impuestos pese a la presión social y del PP


La eventuales y todavía desconocida bajada de impuesto para ayudar a los consumidores y empresas a afrontar el elevado precio de la energía tendrá que esperar todavía al menos dos semanas. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha apuntado que la rebaja fiscal que le exigen el PP y sectores...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

pa la sacaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## sikBCN (15 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Gobierno aplaza dos semanas la bajada de impuestos pese a la presión social y del PP
> 
> 
> La eventuales y todavía desconocida bajada de impuesto para ayudar a los consumidores y empresas a afrontar el elevado precio de la energía tendrá que esperar todavía al menos dos semanas. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha apuntado que la rebaja fiscal que le exigen el PP y sectores...
> ...



Hay que tener poca vergüenza, de mientras ya va bajando el barril,están esperando a que el barril vuelva a 90$ y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

hay cotizaciones del barril de cerveza? en la bolsa de valores


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Mercamadrid descarga el 50% de su mercancía habitual por el paro y Mercabarna registra problemas


Mercamadrid ha recibido este martes la mitad de la mercancía habitual debido a la huelga indefinida convocada por los camioneros.




okdiario.com


----------



## Common_Deletion (15 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el rublo no vale nada ya. todo lo que sea no pagar en la moneda en que se hizo el pago($ o €) es un impago
> 
> 
> otra jugada maestra de putin, aislacionismo absoluto, como best korea
> ...


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

he notado yo menos trafico en Madrid créanme


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (16 Mar 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984749




poner una grafica sin poner lo que es es PROPAGANDA para deainformar y sembrar dudas

el tipo de cambio esta prohibido por putin con lo cual cualquier tipo de cambio es ciencia ficcion, al igual que la bolsa que la iba a abrir hace mas de una semana ya debe ser que perdio la llave o algo


----------



## Common_Deletion (16 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> poner una grafica sin poner lo que es es PROPAGANDA para deainformar y sembrar dudas
> 
> el tipo de cambio esta prohibido por putin con lo cual cualquier tipo de cambio es ciencia ficcion, al igual que la bolsa que la iba a abrir hace mas de una semana ya debe ser que perdio la llave o algo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2022)

Petróleo a 98 dólares pero no baja el precio


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

el euro a 0,90 respecto al dolar en unas semana paridad


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Mar 2022)

La gasolina y el gasóleo vuelven a batir récords pese a la fuerte bajada del barril de petróleo


La gasolina sube un 10% y el gasóleo de automoción un 15% con el barril en los 100 dólares




www.larazon.es





La crisis la pagarán los ricos


----------



## lectorina (17 Mar 2022)

En 4 dias ha subido la marca de leche que consumo de 0,72 a 0,82 ; otras marcas igual.

Me temo que nos tengan que introducir los tickets de comida que sostienen la sociedad americana.

Porque muchas familias las estarán pasando putas...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> En 4 dias ha subido la marca de leche que consumo de 0,72 a 0,82 ; otras marcas igual.
> 
> Me temo que nos tengan que introducir los tickets de comida que sostienen la sociedad americana.
> 
> Porque muchas familias las estarán pasando putas...




No las pasaron putas cuando fueron felices a votar esto.


----------



## Funcional (18 Mar 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> En 4 dias ha subido la marca de leche que consumo de 0,72 a 0,82 ; otras marcas igual.
> 
> Me temo que nos tengan que introducir los tickets de comida que sostienen la sociedad americana.
> 
> Porque muchas familias las estarán pasando putas...



Y quien va a dar los tickets de comida? El Gobierno? El que se niega a bajar los impuestos en la proporción que permitiría a las empresas seguir funcionando?


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

el precio del chopped se dispara o algo


----------



## p_pin (18 Mar 2022)

*Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India aumentan a medida que Europa evita los cargamentos*

Las *exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India se han cuadriplicado este mes* en una señal de la gran remodelación de los flujos energéticos mundiales desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania. 









Russian oil exports to India surge as Europe shuns cargoes


Delhi maintains close trading ties with Moscow despite western sanctions




www.ft.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Mar 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986447




insisto, intenta comprar dolares con rublos, no puedes


es como si dices que la bolsa no ha bajado.....pero claro putin no deja que se abra

aun asi 1 rublo=0.0093$



cambio rublo dolar - Buscar con Google


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (19 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien se murió de hambre con el petroleo a este coste?

Por que yo no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> *Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India aumentan a medida que Europa evita los cargamentos*
> 
> Las *exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India se han cuadriplicado este mes* en una señal de la gran remodelación de los flujos energéticos mundiales desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



El giro de la economía hacia Asia lo llevamos viendo desde hace años, sólo que ahora se ha acelerado, en la misma medida que Europa se empobrece. Y algunos aún no se han enterado.


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El giro de la economía hacia Asia lo llevamos viendo desde hace años, sólo que ahora se ha acelerado, en la misma medida que Europa se empobrece. Y algunos aún no se han enterado.



De los actores presentes en esta crisis, el más débil es la UE. Y con diferencia. Rusia puede aguantar, ser autárquica. Los EEUU también, hasta cierto punto. China, evidentemente. Pero Europa... ya lo estamos viendo. Me recuerda a un diálogo de la Jungla de Cristal 2, entre el director del aeropuerto y John McClane:

_-McClane, ¿esto es lo que esperaba?
-No, esto sólo es el principio._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> insisto, intenta comprar dolares con rublos, no puedes
> 
> 
> es como si dices que la bolsa no ha bajado.....pero claro putin no deja que se abra
> ...



Si puedes, quien no te realizará la transacción serán los occidentales, pero si un banco estatal chino por ejemplo.

Estás en foro burbuja…no patines.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el precio del chopped se dispara o algo



En el 2007 estábamos convencidos que todos íbamos a terminar comiendo chópped de lagartija.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (20 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es un rojo que habla de "desnazificar".
> 
> ¿Desnazificar..que,puto enano acomplejado?
> 
> ...



Enga, búsquese unos vídeos en yutúf, que es facilísimo, y me vuelve a contar que los nazis se quedaron en el armarito de la Historia cuando terminó la II GM. De verdad, cuánto analfabetismo hay que soportar.
No hay nazismo en todas partes, pero el que hay, lo es. 
Si Vd. se viste como el Pato Donald, celebra el aniversario del Pato Donald, coge un arma y se entrena en nombre del Pato Donald, no me cuente que no sigue al Pato Donald.
Los de Vox son boyscouts al lado de aquéllos. 

Lo de la Europa blanca...no sé tampoco de qué habla. Dese unos cuantos paseícos por ahí que hace ya muchas décadas que Europa dejó de ser blanca. Entre otras cosas porque los blanquitos dejaron de reproducirse para garantizar el mínimo reemplazo de uno por uno.

Mire su España. Crecimiento vegetativo negativo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Mar 2022)

Indian Oil Finalises Deal To Import Crude Oil From Russia


The Indian Oil Corporation Limited (IOCL) has finally contracted a deal with a Russian Oil company to import 3-million barrels of crude oil, according to NDTV sources.




www.ndtv.com





1500 millones de indios compran oil ruso.
Putin se descojona de la comunista Europa.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Indian Oil Finalises Deal To Import Crude Oil From Russia
> 
> 
> The Indian Oil Corporation Limited (IOCL) has finally contracted a deal with a Russian Oil company to import 3-million barrels of crude oil, according to NDTV sources.
> ...



Es un producto que tiene salida sí o sí. Y en Asia tienen sed, mucha sed.















No estamos en 1991... Muchas cosas han cambiado en 31 años.


----------



## QueVuelve (20 Mar 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> En 4 dias ha subido la marca de leche que consumo de 0,72 a 0,82 ; otras marcas igual.
> 
> Me temo que nos tengan que introducir los tickets de comida que sostienen la sociedad americana.
> 
> Porque muchas familias las estarán pasando putas...



Yo creo q vamos hacia a eso. Imprimir más dinero. El BCE sigue comprando toda la deuda a España, cosa q en junio debería de acabar, y España la reparte en forma de cheques comida/gasolina para toda la plebe. 

Se dispara todo, incluida bolsa y cryptos



Funcional dijo:


> Y quien va a dar los tickets de comida? El Gobierno? El que se niega a bajar los impuestos en la proporción que permitiría a las empresas seguir funcionando?



Tienes dos opciones. Bajar impuestos o dejarlos igual y dar un cheque regalo. La gente con medio dedo de cerebro con cual está más agradecida?

Además que luego quitar el regalo es más fácil que subir impuestos.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La vía diplomática estaba en vía muerta: O gano o nukes. Al menos ahora con la guerra económica Putin parece que está más entretenido. En el fondo creo que está convencido que a medio plazo la gana. El plan (improvisado) es muy sencillo: Recorto exportación de alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania (ambas entre los 10 mayores productores de alimentos del mundo), suben los preciós, carencia de alimentos en África, tsunami de migrantes a Europa que ya estará de por sí bastante jodida. En Ucrania lanza bombas, en Europa lanzará pobres.



La via diplomática estaba en vía muerta: o te bajas los pantalones y dejas que te meta a la Otan hasta el fondo, o te aguantas. Y el cabrón del Putin no estaba por la labor.
Ja ja ja, pasarás hambre pero Putin estará mas entretenido .... tu cobras por esto?


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> *Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India aumentan a medida que Europa evita los cargamentos*
> 
> Las *exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la India se han cuadriplicado este mes* en una señal de la gran remodelación de los flujos energéticos mundiales desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



cagaplayas intensifies


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Un poco más del cambio de la economía hacia Asia…poco a poco y sin pausa el crecimiento es en esa zona en detrimento de Europa…


----------



## Antiparras (21 Mar 2022)

ahora si que se lia:

La bolsas de Doritos contendrán cinco nachos menos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## qbit (21 Mar 2022)

Esto no es por la guerra porque venía de antes pero lo pongo en este hilo que parece el más adecuado:


----------



## machinaexdeus (21 Mar 2022)

La principal cuestión que preocupa a mucha gente ahora. ¿Por qué el Banco Central no pudo evitar la congelación de tan gigantescas sumas? ¿No podrían haber mantenido nuestras reservas en lugares más seguros? Oficialmente, el Banco Central no ha comentado la situación de las reservas. Como explican los expertos, el Banco Central hizo todo lo posible para salvar los ahorros. Pero la complejidad de estas operaciones y el efecto sorpresa parecen haber jugado una broma cruel. 

En primer lugar, las reservas del gobierno son como los ahorros de las pensiones. Se acostumbra a guardarlos en los bienes más seguros. El dólar y el euro son monedas mundiales y se utilizan en el 80% de las transacciones comerciales internacionales. Además, nosotros y las grandes empresas tenemos la mayor parte de nuestras deudas denominadas en dólares y euros. Así que también había que guardar el alijo en ellos. Son las monedas más duras y menos susceptibles a las fluctuaciones. 

En segundo lugar, mantener las reservas sólo en oro y moneda metálica es bastante estúpido. Es lo mismo que guardar lingotes de oro o montones de billetes bajo la almohada. Es mucho más rentable mantenerlos en depósito en un banco que genere ingresos. Para ello, el Banco Central ha colocado moneda de reserva en bancos de varios países, entre ellos Francia. Cuando se trata de fondos y valores no monetarios, se mantienen en cuentas en bancos de los países de los que proceden las divisas o los bonos del Estado. 

En tercer lugar, el proceso de alejamiento de los valores de los adversarios geopolíticos ha estado en marcha durante todos los últimos años. Pero hasta hace poco sólo Estados Unidos tenía ese estatus. Por lo tanto, la participación del dólar, a pesar de su importancia mundial, era mínima en nuestras reservas. Ha sido sustituido por el oro, el euro y las monedas de los países en desarrollo (por ejemplo, China - véase el gráfico). 

En cuarto lugar, es poco probable que el Banco Central haya tenido conocimiento de la operación especial. Y es imposible vender grandes volúmenes de activos demasiado rápido, incluso en el mercado internacional. Existe el riesgo de que se desplomen las cotizaciones y, en consecuencia, de que se vendan algunos activos demasiado baratos y se compren otros demasiado caros. Los analistas se han dado cuenta indirectamente de que el banco central ha conseguido vender parte del euro y comprar el yuan con él en los últimos meses. La subida del valor de la moneda china ha sido demasiado anormal. Desde septiembre se ha apreciado casi un 10% frente al euro. Pero al parecer no fue posible vender todo el volumen. 

Recordemos que a finales de febrero se impusieron restricciones al Banco Central de Rusia. Y el importe concreto de los "activos inmovilizados" se ha conocido recientemente. Los países occidentales bloquearon unos 300.000 millones de dólares, casi la mitad de las reservas acumuladas durante muchos años (a principios de febrero había 643.000 millones en las arcas). Para comparar, al final de la crisis en 2008-2009 las reservas eran aproximadamente las mismas que ahora. En otras palabras, nos quitaron todo lo que habíamos ahorrado durante 13 años. Tal vez tengan razón los que sugieren que el dinero se gaste en el desarrollo de la economía... 


¿Dónde estaban nuestras reservas 

Almacenamiento de oro 21,5%. 
China 14,2 %. 
Japón 13% 
Francia 13% 
Alemania 8,5%. 
EE.UU. 7,1%. 
FMI y otros organismos internacionales 5,1%. 
Gran Bretaña 3,9 %. 
Austria 2,4 %. 
Otros países 1.3% 

Basado en los datos de marzo de 2021 del Banco Central de Rusia. 

P.D. Los datos de la reserva se publican con más de seis meses de retraso. Esto se hace a propósito para evitar la especulación.


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

Vamos a comer MIERDA


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más del cambio de la economía hacia Asia…poco a poco y sin pausa el crecimiento es en esa zona en detrimento de Europa…



se aclaro por fin? por que en el pasaporte de la época franquista se prohibía viajar a Mongolia?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Vamos a comer MIERDA



Ciertos comentarios con que te los guardes para ti mas mejor, a mi personalmente ni me van ni me vienen por lo que con callartelos ganas tu y me alegro y poco mas.
Para algunos la mierda les es un asco , en cambio a mi la mierda, el wano y el estiercol me son algo que cuanto mas tengo y pongo en mi huerto mas wapas tengo las verduras y todo lo demas.
Anda que?


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



Todo eso al mismo tiempo


----------



## pagesitoalegre (22 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Todo eso al mismo tiempo



De momento cuando los hay que parece que se acaba el mundo y les da por comprar mucho , en mi caso sigo comprando igual que cada dia lo justo para el dia a dia y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Mar 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> De momento cuando los hay que parece que se acaba el mundo y les da por comprar mucho , en mi caso sigo comprando igual que cada dia lo justo para el dia a dia y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Bueno, cada uno se jode como quiere. Yo tampoco soy partidario de caer en la histeria, pero tomar ciertas precauciones no está de más. Como vivo en el campo y tengo huerto, algunas cosas no me faltarán, pero un desabastecimiento generalizado sumado a inflación galopante hace bastante recomendable la acumulación de bienes de primera necesidad.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Vamos a comer MIERDA



Y ni siquiera habrá para todos


----------



## pagesitoalegre (22 Mar 2022)

No sere yo quien intente hacerte cambiar, cada uno es responsable de sus actos y de su vida, a mi y de una forma personal no veo ningun peligro en quedar sin abastecimiento ,otra cosa es que escaseen algunas cosas de una forma puntual y poco mas.
De quedarme sin carne con comerme a la cabra y de seguir las necesidades la belencita y por ultimo a mi mariangels muy a pesar mio, pero si las circunstancias lo exigen por que no?.
Anda que?


----------



## p_pin (22 Mar 2022)

Danone parará sus siete plantas en España en 24 horas por la huelga de transportistas


El colapso que está provocando el paro de los transportistas está a punto de dejar de ser una amenaza para convertirse en una realidad. La industria alimentaria comienza a paralizarse ante la falta de materia prima y la imposibilidad de trasladar la producción a los centros logísticos. La última...



www.eleconomista.es













 La falta de suministros parará las fábricas de CAF en Beasain e Irún


CAF paralizará el miércoles el grueso de su actividad ante la falta de suministros motivada por la huelga del transporte. La medida afectará a la parte de fabricación y acabado de los vehículos y, en concreto, a las plantas que la empresa tiene en las localidades guipuzcoanas de Beasain e Irún.



www.eleconomista.es













El paro del transporte afecta ya al suministro de los concesionarios, según alerta Faconauto


La huelga de transporte ha llevado su impacto también al sector de la distribución y reparación de vehículos, según alerta Faconauto, la patronal que integra las asociaciones de concesionarios oficiales de las marcas de turismos, vehículos industriales y maquinaria agrícola.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

miedito me da tengo que ir a repostar y tal


----------



## Sombra (22 Mar 2022)

Se cree Europa y USA que Rusia no tiene otros mercados y se moriran de hambre sin ellos... Los embargos van a hacer el efecto contrario: abandonar el dolar como moneda de cambio internacional y dejar a Europa sin las materias rusas que se irán sobre todo a Asia. En fin, somos gilipollas. El tiro por la culata.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

visilleras deberías escribir un ensayo titulado ''El Arte de la Congelación Salarial hasta la Muerte por Hambre del Currito''


----------



## sada (23 Mar 2022)

Calvo, Cuétara y Ferroatlántica paralizan su actividad; Heineken, Estrella Galicia y Danone, al límite


Los distribuidores de materiales de construccion avisan de que las obras podrían parar la próxima semana ► La hostelería gallega planea un cierre patronal




www.elprogreso.es


----------



## jurjullo (23 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis llevan toda la vida pasándolas putas y me da que llevan mejor ser sancionados que nosotros sancionar. 
Como no espabile este gobierno paco que tenemos se va a ir todo al guano.


----------



## p_pin (23 Mar 2022)

_El gran consumo *ha pedido responsabilidad al Gobierno* y a los convocantes del paro del transporte para evitar la aplicación de expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo (ERTEs) y *pérdidas diarias de 130 millones de euros* en la distribución alimentaria.

Así lo han puesto de manifiesto las organizaciones *las organizaciones Aecoc, ACES, Anged, Asedas, Cooperativas Agro-Alimentarias, FIAB y Hostelería de España*_










El gran consumo cifra en 130 millones las pérdidas diarias del paro del transporte


El gran consumo ha pedido responsabilidad al Gobierno y a los convocantes del paro del transporte para evitar la aplicación de expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo (ERTEs) y pérdidas diarias de 130 millones de euros en la distribución alimentaria.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Calvo, Cuétara y Ferroatlántica paralizan su actividad; Heineken, Estrella Galicia y Danone, al límite
> 
> 
> Los distribuidores de materiales de construccion avisan de que las obras podrían parar la próxima semana ► La hostelería gallega planea un cierre patronal
> ...



A tomar por el culo las Campurrianas. Ahora sí que arderán las calles.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Todos los países que han puesto sanciones a Rusia tendrán que pagar en rublos
Rusia busca, entre otras cosas, reducir la presión vendedora sobre su divisa
La caída del rublo amenaza con generar una inflación galopante en Moscú
Rusia ataca al dólar: exigirá el pago del gas en rublos a Europa, Reino Unido o EEUU


----------



## tomasjos (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A tomar por el culo las Campurrianas. Ahora sí que arderán las calles.



No se preocupe, en este foro estan los poseedores de la mayor cantidad de reservas de latunes, Campurrianas y Doritos del planeta. De hecho podrían establecer unos derechos especiales de giro basado en esta canasta de "monedas"


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (23 Mar 2022)

¿A quien perjudican mas las sanciones?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Mar 2022)

*Las plantas de Nestlé en España, "seriamente afectadas" por la huelga de transportistas

**Las plantas de Nestlé en España se están viendo "seriamente afectadas" por el paro de transportistas en protesta por el precio del carburante, si bien la compañía aclara que actualmente mantiene la actividad productiva en todas ellas. *









Las plantas de Nestlé en España, "seriamente afectadas" por la huelga de transportistas


Las plantas de Nestlé en España se están viendo "seriamente afectadas" por el paro de transportistas en protesta por el precio del carburante, si...




www.telecinco.es


----------



## mmm (23 Mar 2022)

Con la pasta que se lleva el gobierno por cada litro de gasolina es el primer interesado en que no bajen los precios ni los impuestos


----------



## Visilleras (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> visilleras deberías escribir un ensayo titulado ''El Arte de la Congelación Salarial hasta la Muerte por Hambre del Currito''



Demasiado lío


----------



## sashimi (24 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> _El gran consumo *ha pedido responsabilidad al Gobierno* y a los convocantes del paro del transporte para evitar la aplicación de expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo (ERTEs) y *pérdidas diarias de 130 millones de euros* en la distribución alimentaria.
> 
> Así lo han puesto de manifiesto las organizaciones *las organizaciones Aecoc, ACES, Anged, Asedas, Cooperativas Agro-Alimentarias, FIAB y Hostelería de España*_
> 
> ...



Les da igual. Los ertes no cuentan como parados así que pueden seguir manteniendo su discurso mientras la gente chupa piedras


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

bueno parte de guerra económica, la m40 dirección norte a las 14:30 normalmente suele haber un tramo de atasco últimamente no, bar de pueblo de la sierra ayer para comer yo solo en el comedor hace un mes estaba lleno, han subido el menú 2 euros, la hostelería empieza a tener bajón.


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Mar 2022)

Renault abandona fabricación en Rusia, ella sabrá, adios mano de obra barata y mucha clientela allí, dicen que por petición del payaso siniestro. 
....


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

El titular, en realidad, debería decir que Rusia ha puesto fin al monopolio de dólar:









BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización” Por Investing.com


BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización”




m.es.investing.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

(Birol es el turco director ejecutivo de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía)


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2022)

*FALLA DEL SISTEMA: Los mercados de materias primas, los bancos, las divisas y los contratos comienzan a desmoronarse... y las consecuencias serán catastróficas*

Miércoles, 23 de marzo de 2022 por: Mike Adams

Cuando los precios del níquel se dispararon recientemente a $ 100,000 / tonelada, la *Bolsa de Metales de Londres* (LME) decidió detener todas las transacciones y _revertir_ más de 4,000 transacciones para proteger las ganancias de un mega jugador con sede en China que había estado expuesto a más de $ 5 mil millones en llamadas de margen. En efecto, la LME declaró que ahora elegirá ganadores y perdedores arbitrariamente, al diablo con los mercados.

*Al hacer eso, la LME cometió un suicidio de credibilidad.* 

Ahora no hay ninguna razón racional para que ningún inversionista o comerciante confíe en ninguna transacción en la LME, no en cobre, aluminio, zinc, níquel u otros metales. 

*Los mercados ya no funcionan en la LME* , y solo se le permite "ganar" una operación si la LME le da el visto bueno. Las ganancias también pueden ser robadas retroactivamente por las operaciones de reversión del intercambio. De hecho, retrocederán en el tiempo para fastidiarte por las ganancias pasadas.

Recientemente en Canadá, el régimen tiránico de Justin Castro Trudeau ordenó a los bancos confiscar las cuentas privadas de los ciudadanos que donaron al convoy de camioneros de la libertad. De la noche a la mañana, *el contrato bancario se hizo pedazos* . Ya no se puede confiar en los bancos para proteger los activos que ha depositado en ellos. En su lugar, _robarán_ su dinero cada vez que el gobierno se lo ordene, *completamente sin ningún proceso legal o estado de derecho* , incluso si no ha infringido ninguna ley.

En una escala mayor, *los bancos centrales del mundo acaban de robar $300 mil millones en "reservas" del banco central propiedad de Rusia*. 

Después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, los bancos occidentales decidieron que esto les daba permiso para robar $300 mil millones en activos rusos, *destruyendo así todo el concepto de "reservas" de un solo golpe* . Ahora, ninguna nación racional del mundo confiará en los bancos centrales occidentales para mantener sus reservas de manera segura. Los bancos centrales ahora son ladrones de trenes. Saquearán las cuentas que tengan las naciones extranjeras que ya no les gustan.


https://www.naturalnews.com/2022-03-23-system-failure-commodities-markets-banks-currencies-and-contracts-begin-breaking-down-and-the-consequences-will-be-catastrophic.tmlh


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (24 Mar 2022)

serán mucho peores para nosotros que para a ellos
a la larga saldrán reforzados y menos dependientes


----------



## pirivi-parava (25 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Resumen del discurso de Biden:
> "El gas a Europa se lo vendo yo, y mis amigos"



Esta feo autocitarse
pero ya hace un mes que Biden lo dejó claro, y ahora se ha hecho su paseillo comercial para colocar lo suyo y quitar al ruski, así de fácil... y de triste habiendo muerte y destrucción de por medio (pero ya lo reconstruirán por "un puñado de dólares")


----------



## CaraCortada (25 Mar 2022)

Acabo de llegar de pasar la ITV y he ido donde siempre porque siempre la he pasado allí sin problema con mi coche 20+ años y eso que me queda a 60km de donde vivo. Soy de los que siempre echa 30eur y me dura lo que me tiene que durar pero merece la pena gastar algo de gasoil para asegurar. Esperaba ver en la autovia la mitad de trafico del habitual pero no, la gente sigue pagando gustosamente 2 eur por litro. Eso sí pocos camiones. Será entonces que nos meten mucho alarmismo y no es para tanto o que la gente es capaz de pasar hambre antes que prescindir del coche?


----------



## MorosBancario (26 Mar 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> No sere yo quien intente hacerte cambiar, cada uno es responsable de sus actos y de su vida, a mi y de una forma personal no veo ningun peligro en quedar sin abastecimiento ,otra cosa es que escaseen algunas cosas de una forma puntual y poco mas.
> De quedarme sin carne con comerme a la cabra y de seguir las necesidades la belencita y por ultimo a mi mariangels muy a pesar mio, pero si las circunstancias lo exigen por que no?.
> Anda que?


----------



## notengodeudas (26 Mar 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de pasar la ITV y he ido donde siempre porque siempre la he pasado allí sin problema con mi coche 20+ años y eso que me queda a 60km de donde vivo. Soy de los que siempre echa 30eur y me dura lo que me tiene que durar pero merece la pena gastar algo de gasoil para asegurar. Esperaba ver en la autovia la mitad de trafico del habitual pero no, la gente sigue pagando gustosamente 2 eur por litro. Eso sí pocos camiones. Será entonces que nos meten mucho alarmismo y no es para tanto o que la gente es capaz de pasar hambre antes que prescindir del coche?



La gente está siendo capaz de ir a 80 en las mismas carreteras donde los camiones que aún circulan van a 90 y los que tienen pagada la gasolina, a 150.
Mi testimonio de 80km diarios de área metropolitana de VLC


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Mar 2022)

Las contradicciones de la guerra: la UE recibirá más gas de EE UU fruto de un ‘fracking’ que Europa rechaza


La crisis energética resucita el debate en torno a esta polémica técnica extractiva, que ha permitido al país norteamericano pasar de importador a exportador neto de combustibles fósiles




elpais.com





Las contradicciones de la guerra: la UE recibirá más gas de EE UU fruto de un ‘fracking’ que Europa rechaza

Paradójica situación, somos dependientes de terceros solo por querer ser más guays. Porque nuestras convicciones y porque nuestras mierdas.


----------



## Agosto (26 Mar 2022)

Esto es cuestión de tiempo y resilencia de la población. Los dos son favorables a Rusia y ellos lo saben.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Ya hay motivos suficientes para suponer que Europa abandonará gradualmente la energía rusa. Solo se puede discutir el ritmo y el volumen de rechazo, que dependerán del nivel recién formado de confianza mutua. En cualquier caso, no hay soluciones rápidas, ni siquiera en el sector petrolero: estos son meses y unos años. Y en el sector del gas, estamos hablando de años y décadas. A su vez, nuestro país reorientará sus suministros de petróleo y gas hacia el este.
….
Pero Rusia planeó construir el Poder de Siberia - 2 antes de todos los nuevos problemas, donde, a diferencia de la Potencia de Siberia - 1, la base de recursos son las reservas de Siberia Occidental y Yamal, que ahora van a Europa.








Европа поможет России построить новый газопровод в Китай


Уже есть достаточные основания предполагать, что Европа действительно будет постепенно отказываться от российских энергоносителей. Обсуждаться могут только... РИА Новости, 27.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Bobesponjista (27 Mar 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Con la pasta que se lleva el gobierno por cada litro de gasolina es el primer interesado en que no bajen los precios ni los impuestos



Ya pero se lo va a gastar en subsidios de desempleo


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Renault abandona fabricación en Rusia, ella sabrá, adios mano de obra barata y mucha clientela allí, dicen que por petición del payaso siniestro.
> ....



Dijeron que no se iban, paran algunas plantas por falta de piezas, la tonica desde hace 3 años en verdad


----------



## jurbu (27 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Las contradicciones de la guerra: la UE recibirá más gas de EE UU fruto de un ‘fracking’ que Europa rechaza
> 
> 
> La crisis energética resucita el debate en torno a esta polémica técnica extractiva, que ha permitido al país norteamericano pasar de importador a exportador neto de combustibles fósiles
> ...



¿Y somos más guays?

Ecológicamente dejamos los mantras de “cambio climático” en la papelera

La huella ecológica del gas USA es incalculable

-Extracción: Fracking

-Proceso de licuación.

-Transporte por metaneros

-Proceso de gasificación.

-Distribución

Frente a gas ruso Extracción y distribución.

Supongo que los mantras ecológicos quedan solamente para esquilmar a través de “la huella de carbono”


----------



## Skara (27 Mar 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> ¿Y somos más guays?
> 
> Ecológicamente dejamos los mantras de “cambio climático” en la papelera
> 
> ...



Y con la marca de gas de sangre. La de los muertos en la guerra de Ucrania que han regado con su vida estos acuerdos comerciales de USA. Una de las causas por las que provocó entre bambalinas el conflicto.


----------



## angongo (27 Mar 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> ¿Y somos más guays?
> 
> Ecológicamente dejamos los mantras de “cambio climático” en la papelera
> 
> ...



Que se joda Europia, pues eso es lo que ha elegido.-
Ah, y la botella de butano debería costar al menos y
en consonancia con los demás combustibles 50 EUROS.-
Y LOS BILLETES DE BARCO, AVIÓN, TREN METRO AUTO-
BÚS, ETC, ETC deberían costar también el doble, de acuer-
do con el precio de los combustibles y fuentes de ener-
gía.-
A disfrutar lo elegido y votado.-


----------



## Byblos07 (27 Mar 2022)

Según Izvestia, Borrell ha dicho hoy en un canal árabe de noticias que Europa podría independizarse del gas ruso en dos años.

Боррель заявил о возможности Европы отказаться от газа из РФ за 2 года


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Según Izvestia, Borrell ha dicho hoy en un canal árabe de noticias que Europa podría independizarse del gas ruso en dos años.
> 
> Боррель заявил о возможности Европы отказаться от газа из РФ за 2 года



Lo que no ha dicho es el precio para el bolsillo de la gente de eso ... Hay que construir infraestructuras que saldrán en gran parte de su bolsillo y además hay que pagar el suministro a un precio que es superior en un 40 % y eso saldrá del bolsillo también del ciudadano, además de que el suministro no esta siquiera cerca de estar garantizado. Sin la guerra de Ucrania sería imposible vender al consumidor este cambio pero ahora es muy fácil y por eso era necesaria y la gente no acaba de entenderlo. Lo fácil y rápido que se ha puesto Europa de acuerdo en esto justo en el momento en que llega Biden a EEUU y no acaban de ver lo que esta pasando.


----------



## Byblos07 (28 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que no ha dicho es el precio para el bolsillo de la gente de eso ... Hay que construir infraestructuras que saldrán en gran parte de su bolsillo y además hay que pagar el suministro a un precio que es superior en un 40 % y eso saldrá del bolsillo también del ciudadano, además de que el suministro no esta siquiera cerca de estar garantizado. Sin la guerra de Ucrania sería imposible vender al consumidor este cambio pero ahora es muy fácil y por eso era necesaria y la gente no acaba de entenderlo. Lo fácil y rápido que se ha puesto Europa de acuerdo en esto justo en el momento en que llega Biden a EEUU y no acaban de ver lo que esta pasando.




Está mintiendo para intentar quedar bien. El sobrecoste del gas es brutal y aparte de las infraestructuras regasificadoras necesarias, hacen falta más barcos. Para construir un metanero se tardan dos años. Hyundai, uno de los mayores constructores de barcos en astilleros de Corea de Sur, saca 40 grandes barcos al año, de los cuales, la mayoría no son metaneros. Una noticia de 2017 dice que para 2020 se planeaba construir 30 metaneros, pero eso es para el mundo entero... Y de esos 30 unos cuantos son rusos.

La flota mundial de GNL, camino de récord de entregas de nuevas construcciones en 2017


Y aparte del tiempo, para construir esas infraestructuras hace falta materiales. Y los metales están por las nubes y más que van a subir si Rusia decide limitar o impedir la exportación de metales para evitar la escalada en armamento de occidente. Con mucho menos acero en el mercado y menos energía para que funcionen las fábricas veremos a ver cómo se las apañan.

Borrell cumple este año 75 años, así que en dos años ya estará jubilado o a punto. Si nunca le ha importado decir cosas que no se cumplían, ahora menos. Lo que sorprende es que, por los estudios que se dice que tiene y su experiencia profesional anterior a la política diga estas cosas, supongo que nunca ha tenido muchos escrúpulos.


----------



## clemenzzza (28 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Está mintiendo para intentar quedar bien. El sobrecoste del gas es brutal y aparte de las infraestructuras regasificadoras necesarias, hacen falta más barcos. Para construir un metanero se tardan dos años. Hyundai, uno de los mayores constructores de barcos en astilleros de Corea de Sur, saca 40 grandes barcos al año, de los cuales, la mayoría no son metaneros. Una noticia de 2017 dice que para 2020 se planeaba construir 30 metaneros, pero eso es para el mundo entero... Y de esos 30 unos cuantos son rusos.
> 
> La flota mundial de GNL, camino de récord de entregas de nuevas construcciones en 2017
> 
> ...



muchos estudios y experiencia profesional pero a mí el tipo se me cayó cuando leí esta noticia:









Borrell denuncia una estafa de 150.000€ a través de una falsa oficina de 'trading online'


El exministro socialista y expresidente del Parlamento Europeo invirtió 150.000 euros en una supuesta firma de brókeres británica que se esfumó antes del verano sin dejar rastro




www.elconfidencial.com






_*



"Encontré una página de esas que dicen: 'Coja usted un manual, nuestro libro, información...', e hice una primera inversión de 50.000 euros"

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_el tío metió 150.000 euros en una página random de internet como podría haber ido a ver al DR mbomma vidente nigeriano que a un amigo le han repartido una octavilla en el metro...éstos tipos son los peores tontos malos que encima se creen listos.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

para cuanto tiempo creéis tiene reservas de Gas en Alemania?


----------



## Alabama Anon (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para cuanto tiempo creéis tiene reservas de Gas en Alemania?



Estan casi vacias.
De Europa de Gasoil hay para 40 dias.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Estan casi vacias.
> De Europa de Gasoil hay para 40 dias.



O pasan por el aro y compran gas, petróleo y carbón en rublos, o... 

En Francia ya están diciendo que hay que ahorrar, bajar la calefacción, poner menos la lavadora o el aire acondicionado... De lo contrario, en unos meses podrían producirse cortes de luz. Están avisando al personal, esto va en serio.


----------



## Alabama Anon (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> O pasan por el aro y compran gas, petróleo y carbón en rublos, o...
> 
> En Francia ya están diciendo que hay que ahorrar, bajar la calefacción, poner menos la lavadora o el aire acondicionado... De lo contrario, en unos meses podrían producirse cortes de luz. Están avisando al personal, esto va en serio.



Si pero tambien ten en cuenta que las sanciones no afectan a la energia, por tanto son decisiones de las compañias con cierta presion gubernamental, como con el tema de los rublos, por tanto si una compañia quiere pagar en rublos, lo va a hacer, eso explicaria porque el rublo se este revaluando tanto, hay muchas instituciones muy grandes comprandolos. Vamos que "el pasar por el aro" ya esta pasando


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si pero tambien ten en cuenta que las sanciones no afectan a la energia, por tanto son decisiones de las compañias con cierta presion gubernamental, como con el tema de los rublos, por tanto si una compañia quiere pagar en rublos, lo va a hacer, eso explicaria porque el rublo se este revaluando tanto, hay muchas instituciones muy grandes comprandolos. Vamos que "el pasar por el aro" ya esta pasando



Con lo que implica para el dólar...


----------



## Alabama Anon (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con lo que implica para el dólar...



Realmente para la geopolitica poco importa si Rusia tome X o Y kilometros, el daño a la geopolitica Americana es debastador
>Rusia ha sudado del poder militar y economico NATO
>Ha medio capeado y respondido a las sanciones
>Todos los paises no alineados con USA han sudado de hacer nada que no sea sanciones
>La OPEC sudando de poner mas oferta
>China y India reconciliados
>Rusia vende en Rublos (por confirmar)
>Perdida economica brutal para UE despues de una crisis despues de una crisis de la que no se ha recuperado (2008)
>USA ha mostrado que usara el dollar como arma, por tanto su valor como reserva se reduce
>Arabia dispuesta a vender en Yuanes a China
>Rusia vende en Rupias a India.

Me gustaria que burbuja fuera un lugar donde hablar de estos temas, pero fuera de este hilo solo hay subnormales ... (esto ultimo es tema aparte)


----------



## p_pin (29 Mar 2022)

_NUR-SULTAN, 29 mar (Reuters) - Kazajistán perderá al menos una quinta parte de su producción de petróleo durante un mes tras los daños causados por una tormenta en los puntos de amarre utilizados para exportar el crudo del Caspian Pipeline Consortium (CPC), informó el martes el Ministerio de Energía _









Interrupción del oleoducto CPC obliga a Kazajistán a reducir producción de petróleo en 20% Por Reuters


Interrupción del oleoducto CPC obliga a Kazajistán a reducir producción de petróleo en 20%




es.investing.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

El suicidio de Europa occidental se estudiará en un futuro, de eso ya no hay duda…
Las empresas chinas ven en Rusia "una tierra de oportunidades" tras el éxodo masivo de las compañías occidentales








Las empresas chinas ven en Rusia "una tierra de oportunidades" tras el éxodo masivo de las compañías occidentales


Algunos empresarios de China aseguran que se han encontrado con "un enorme mercado" para sus marcas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Mar 2022)

¿Qué pasará con el pago del gas en rublos?


https://www.europapress.es/economia/energia-00341/noticia-ue-rechaza-peticion-putin-pagar-rublos-suministro-gas-procedente-rusia-20220329132143.html https://english.alarabiya.net/business/energy/2022/03/29/Russia-s-gas-supply-to-Europe-at-risk-as-ruble-deadline-nears Según Rusia a partir de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

Inflación desbocada…no se podía saber…o poco me parece…








La guerra de Ucrania da la puntilla a los precios: la inflación se dispara hasta el 9,8%, máximos desde 1985


El primer mes de invasión rusa se salda con nuevos repuntes en el combustible y la electricidad, a los que se suman problemas en las cadenas de suministro




elpais.com


----------



## jurjullo (30 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El suicidio de Europa occidental se estudiará en un futuro, de eso ya no hay duda…
> Las empresas chinas ven en Rusia "una tierra de oportunidades" tras el éxodo masivo de las compañías occidentales
> 
> 
> ...



Querían aislar a Rusia y los que nos estamos aislando somos los occidentales. Si es que lo tenemos merecido.

Enviado desde mi LE2115 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The_unknown (30 Mar 2022)

Ahora venga echarle la culpa a Rusia, cuando la causa de la inflación es imprimir dinero à destajo


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Inflación desbocada…no se podía saber…o poco me parece…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mal muy mal no sigues el manual de estilo burbujo, si en hilo del yuri se ponían chinitas aquí cuando hables de infracción pon rusitas.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

señores ayer teniendo un momento pasajero de enajenación mental transportatoria, mas que nada porque estaba ya en reserva, llene le deposito de Gasoil de my car al precio de ....................................................1,84 E litro estando el litro de gasolina de 95 a 1,80, se nota que estoy muy loko o algo


----------



## Honkler (30 Mar 2022)

Después de lo visto, supongo que Europa terminará con la gilipollez del timoecologismo…


----------



## lapetus (30 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Inflación desbocada…no se podía saber…o poco me parece…
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ya verás los Alemanes, que todavía guardan fotos familiares de la hiperinflación, lo que tardan en apagar la impresora.
Esa misma noche quiebra Italia y España.
Dragui ya tiene ley de emergencias hasta final de año, ya sólo falta Antonio (Pedro).

EDIT: Lo de ElPais afirmando que es por la guerra, es ya nivel Pravda.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Porque el gobierno no ha hecho nada para contener la inflación hasta ahora ... ???







Pues porque quiere robar lo que los españoles pudieron ahorrar con la pandemía ... Y porque el gobierno lo va a tener que hacer ahora???







Pues porque como era de espera se le desploma el consumo en todos los frentes y al final la recaudación también cae .... Pues hala, se ha quedado un día de lo mas majo ahí fuera ... Luego cuando acabe de remar voy a ver si me tomo algo en la terraza .. En la terraza de mi casa digo .. Una freshcola día de lata para ir acostumbrandome a lo que me puedo permitir.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

A ver la influencia de esto en el mercado, tanto en petroleo como en gas


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

como van las apuestas yo digo que cortan el gas el día 4 abril


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

La bollería industrial ha subido de precio porque al parecer el aceite de palma también se cultivaba en Ucrania


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Abr 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> A mi me preocupa el precio de la comida. Ya lo he dicho varias veces comemos todos los días gracias a las exportaciones de trigo y maíz de Rusia y Ucrania. No producimos ni la mitad de lo consumismo y si se cortan las exportaciones de Rusia y Ucrania en 3 meses se acabarán las reservas. No es exagerado pensar que pasaremos hambre como la guerra de Ucrania se alargue.
> 
> 
> Todo esto es una locura económica que empezó con el Maidan



Muy posiblemente sea porque yo viva en otro emisferio o planeta, aun pudiendo suelo compara cada dia lo minimo para el dia a dia y aun asi donde todos ven desabastecimiento yo simplemente compro lo minimo y lo preciso y poco mas, en cualquier sindicato agricola se vende fruta por 10 euros una caja llena de fruta de unos 20 kilos cuyo unico defecto es que tiene una pequeña señal o tara totalmente fresca y sana y asi miles de posibilidades y oportunidades solo hay que currarselas y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como van las apuestas yo digo que cortan el gas el día 4 abril



A ver por que el menda usa el gas natural, gas butano ,electricidad y una estufa economica de leña , a mas nunca me ha dado asco la carne cruda , a saber cuantos quedarian a mi rededor cuando yo me muera de hambre por falta de posibles y no huso el comodin de la granja de animales domesticos , el huerto y los frutales y demas frutas silvestres que las hay y nadie se molesta en recoger.
Anda que?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Abr 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Act. Argelia nos va a subir el gas. Gracias Antonio. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Pdro Snchz regala el sahara a Priscilla//Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador


https://elpais.com/espana/2022-03-18/sanchez-considera-la-autonomia-del-sahara-como-la-base-mas-seria-realista-y-creible-para-resolver-el-conflicto.html España abandona su tradicional postura de neutralidad en el conflicto del Sáhara y toma partido por Marruecos, al considerar la propuesta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jurjullo (1 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Acaso alguien duda de que no se van a venir arriba con este gobierno?
En cuanto tengan atado al Sahara lo siguiente es tocar los huevos por Ceuta y Melilla. Priscila es insaciable

.


----------



## ruvigri (2 Abr 2022)

La guerra agrava debilidades economía española, según Consejo de Economistas Por EFE


La guerra agrava debilidades economía española, según Consejo de Economistas




m.es.investing.com





Muy interesante


----------



## Visilleras (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La bollería industrial ha subido de precio porque al parecer el aceite de palma también se cultivaba en Ucrania



Así es: De hecho Ucrania es conocida por sus famosas selvas de Borneo y Malasia, en dónde arrasan hectareas de bosques tropicales para cultivar palmiste.

¿Y qué decir del azucar de caña y el salmón noruego ucraniano?

¡¡Maldito Putin!!
¡Por tu culpa ahora los riskettos tienen precio de caviar!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Así es: De hecho Ucrania es conocida por sus famosas selvas de Borneo y Malasia, en dónde arrasan hectareas de bosques tropicales para cultivar palmiste.
> 
> ¿Y qué decir del azucar de caña y el salmón noruego ucraniano?
> 
> ...



y tambien el petroleo era ucraniano


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Abr 2022)

Yuri 12 meses

Abril 2022


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Abr 2022)

Yo a veces no sé de donde sale el dinero para mantener tanto paguitero. De verdad. ..


Los países endeudandose cada vez más. Para que la gente viva aparentemente como siempre pero con inflación claro. Vives como siempre pero todo vale más caro...tu dinero vale menos....

Pues luego vendrá china que es el único país con dinero y sin deudas y comprará el planeta.

O yo que sé que harán ya. Yo no tengo ni idea. A mi me deprime todo esto.

Se me quitan las ganas de remar.

Yo lo siento. No tengo ningún tipo de empatía ni alma ya.

Una cosa es donar en África y ayudarles. A que se desarrollen y se queden allí y tengan una vida medio decente. Y otra cosa es ya traernos a todos....

Si los ucranianos fueran Refugees no estarían ya escolarizado a los críos y dándoles visados de 3 años y casas y de todo.

Les tendrían en unos centros de esos como tienen a los somalíes, sirios etc.

Los valores de esa gente chocan con los nuestros. En occidente se dice que las mujeres somos iguales que los hombres.

En cambio las ucranianas cuando ven a un ucraniano huyendo le dicen que se regrese al frente que es lo que toca.

No me gustan esas personas. Y no quiero que vengan a Europa. 

Bastantes movidas dan ya los moros y el tema de la mujer quebrada con pañuelo. Como para tener a esas que se creen que por tener coño merecen paguitas europeas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (3 Abr 2022)

Sigan el rastro del dinero.quien se enriquece y quién se empobrece


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Se viene guano del güeno.


----------



## Ponix (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo a veces no sé de donde sale el dinero para mantener tanto paguitero. De verdad. ..
> 
> 
> Los países endeudandose cada vez más. Para que la gente viva aparentemente como siempre pero con inflación claro. Vives como siempre pero todo vale más caro...tu dinero vale menos....
> ...



has cambiado los rubitos summer ukros por los negritos el áfrica tropical...................


----------



## p_pin (5 Abr 2022)

El Banco de España:

Inflación: Del 3.5% previsto, pasan al 7,5% de media anual
PIB: Rebaja del 0.9% para este año, y rebajas en los siguientes, al igual que el déficit










¿A las puertas de la recesión? El Banco de España anticipa una inflación cercana al 10% y hunde el PIB


El organismo ha rebajado al 4,5% el crecimiento para este año, mientras el Gobierno mantiene el 7%. También duplica sus previsiones de inflación.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

La web de Sputniknews.com bloqueada en toda Europa


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/accediendo-a-sputniknews-com-desde-el-paraiso-de-la-libertad-y-la-democracia-occidental.1738257/ Es curioso que solo hayan bloqueado esa y no la web de RT (solo sus canales de youtube y rrss). Debe ser una especie de test para ver hasta donde tragan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el ejpertoc (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

el banco España dice que creceremos un punto menso de lo previsto.


----------



## p_pin (6 Abr 2022)

Con el IPC (estimación) al 7,5% a fin de año:









La revalorización de las pensiones costará 13.500 millones con un IPC medio del 7,5%, calcula el BdE


La revalorización de las pensiones indexadas al IPC costará unos 13.500 millones por la escalada de los precios durante 2022. El Banco de España proyecta una inflación media anual del 7,5%, el doble que en su estimación previa, y calcula que el coste de revalorizar estas retribuciones públicas...



www.eleconomista.es





_
Su estimación es que por cada punto de incremento la factura aumenta en 1.800 millones de euros, por lo que, si se tiene en cuenta esa inflación media del 7,5%, el resultado es que el desembolso sería de 13.500 millones de euros. _


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el banco España dice que creceremos un punto menso de lo previsto.



Es que para crecer un 4,5% como dice el BCE, con una inflación del 7,5%, el PIB nominal tiene que crecer un 12%. Y eso sin entrar en balanzas comerciales ni pollas. Es absurdo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Abr 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es que para crecer un 4,5% como dice el BCE, con una inflación del 7,5%, el PIB nominal tiene que crecer un 12%. Y eso sin entrar en balanzas comerciales ni pollas. Es absurdo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Acaso te crees el crecimiento del año pasado con una inflación del 6,5%. Se pasan por la polla el deflactor y meten inflación a crecimiento.


----------



## p_pin (7 Abr 2022)

Actualizo cotización del Rublo respecto al euro... que ya cotiza a un nivel superior al inicio del conflicto


----------



## Chapapote1 (7 Abr 2022)

*Algunas no la han recibido y otras tienen dudas sobre su gestión. La principal patronal del sector denuncia el decreto que regula la bonificación de 20 céntimos en los tribunales por estar, a su juicio, mal diseñado y aplicado*

Aunque el dinero del Ministerio de Hacienda para sufragar la *bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro a los carburantes* ha empezado a llegar a las estaciones de servicio, los problemas del sector no han desaparecido. La Agencia Tributaria preveía que las órdenes de pago de estos anticipos alcanzaran a lo largo del día de ayer las *3.600 por un importe de 220 millones de euros*. Sin embargo, el sector sigue sumido en un sinfín de dudas respecto a cómo aplicar los descuentos y las implicaciones fiscales que ello conlleva. Una situación, junto al hecho de que hay gasolineras que no están pudiendo gestionar los adelantos por diversos problemas en la web de la Agencia Tributaria, que ha provocado que *más de 200 estaciones de servicio estén ahora mismo cerradas frente a las entre 100 y 150 que lo estaban el pasado viernes*, según aseguran desde la Confederación Española de Empresarios de Estaciones de Servicio (Ceees), la patronal más grande del sector y que aglutina a más de 4.000 estaciones de servicio. La Agrupación Española de Vendedores al por menor de Carburantes y Combustibles (Aevecar) no tiene constancia hasta el momento de cierres entre sus asociados. No obstante, su secretario general, Víctor García, reconoció ayer que siguen teniendo problemas operativos «que no son fáciles de solucionar» y que existen «muchas dudas que estamos consultando con Hacienda, que no nos ha contestado».


Estas mismas dudas son las que han llevado a la* Ceees a recurrir judicialmente el Real Decreto-Ley 6/2022 en el que se recoge la bonificación.* Ceees explicó en un comunicado que, pese a compartir el objetivo del Capítulo VI de la norma (la reducción del impacto que el precio de los carburantes tiene en las familias y en las empresas), no puede estar de acuerdo en la forma en la que se ha diseñado y ejecutado esta medida. «Pese a nuestras reiteradas peticiones de diálogo y nuestro ofrecimiento de colaboración a la Administración, lo cierto es que Ceees sigue sin contar con las respuestas que sus asociados y clientes le demandan. La administración no nos deja otra salida que acudir a la Justicia», según lamentó en una nota de prensa. Un movimiento que se suma al anuncio realizado el lunes por la patronal que agrupa a las estaciones automáticas y “low cost” (Aesae), que reveló entonces que estudiaba llevar la norma ante los tribunales, aunque tres de sus principales socios (Ballenoil, Plenoil y Autonetoil) se desmarcaron horas después.

*Problemas*
La patronal más importante del sector afirmó, igual que Aevecar, que los anticipos -que, en su opinión, ya no son tales- *no han llegado a todos los que los han pedido y en algunas ocasiones se han abonado con errores, muchas veces «clamorosos»*. Fuentes de esta patronal aseguran que «algunas compañías que tenían derecho a recibir 5.000 euros han recibido dos millones».

Ceees aseguró también que «la inseguridad jurídica a la que nos vemos sometidos es tal que *los empresarios del sector aún no sabemos de qué modo hemos de realizar las liquidaciones mensuales de las cantidades vendidas durante el periodo de vigencia de la medida»*. Además, añaden, «no está nada claro cuál será el tratamiento fiscal de esos 20 céntimos, ni para las estaciones de servicio ni para nuestros clientes». No quieren, según habían avanzado ya el martes, incurrir en fraude.

Por todos estos motivos, ante la posibilidad real de que la aplicación de esta norma genere importantes perjuicios para nuestros asociados y nuestros clientes, «Ceees recurrirá la norma ante la Justicia para defender los intereses de las estaciones de servicio y del conjunto de la sociedad». Eso sí, de momento, *las gasolineras «que puedan» seguirán abiertas a pesar de haber amagado con medidas más drásticas el martes.* Ceees aseguró entonces que si la administración no atiende a las peticiones del sector, «la inseguridad jurídica hará inviable seguir vendiendo carburante a apenas unos días de Semana Santa».

Para que a los problemas jurídicos no se sumen los económicos, desde Aevecar reclaman que, en los meses de mayo y junio, *los anticipos se adelanten con unos días de antelación*. De esa forma, aseguran, se evitarían los problemas de falta de liquidez que tienen algunas gasolineras ahora.






*El goteo de gasolineras que cierran por la ayuda sigue y ya superan las 200*


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Actualizo cotización del Rublo respecto al euro... que ya cotiza a un nivel superior al inicio del conflicto



de verdad alguien se cree ese grafico?


insisto, cogete unos rublos e intenta comprar dolares a ese precio veras que risa

el rublo esta secuestrado y dudo que se libere mientras putin siga tiranizando rusia, nada nuevo en paises comunistas es el ciclo habitual


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

los bancos alemanes compran rublos


----------



## p_pin (8 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> de verdad alguien se cree ese grafico?
> 
> 
> insisto, cogete unos rublos e intenta comprar dolares a ese precio veras que risa
> ...



Hombre... ejjke la cotización no es la que tu quieres en tu mierda de cerebro, te paso al ignore


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los bancos alemanes compran rublos



No solo ellos, algunos más por la cuenta que les tiene. O pagas en rublos o no hay nada…


----------



## Nut (10 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los bancos alemanes compran rublos



Es que el rublo es ya una MONEDA.No una ilusión como el dolar o el euro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Abr 2022)

Puedes explicar que pasa con el anuncio de Corte Inglés. Se está incluyendo en numerosos análisis y se habla de él por tener connotaciones OTAN o algo así, pero no aclaran las causas.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

una pregunta has subido los precios de las putas por la inflación? o se mantienen por al bajada de consumo de los puteros?


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

Equipo ruso abandonado en el distrito de Nizhyn de la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## Domm (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Equipo ruso abandonado en el distrito de Nizhyn de la región de Chernihiv.



Es equipo inutilizado, no tiene sentido logístico intentar recuperarlo en plenas operaciones militares, además de solo ser ya chatarra para el desguace. Lo que me pregunto es _quién _los ha colocado en cierto orden antes de prenderles fuego o inutilizarlos del todo. A primera vista para un ojo no entrenado es plausible que se trate del aftermath de un bombardeo ucraniano, pero el hecho de encontrar un camión con el capot levantado bajo la sombra de un árbol (aparentemente estaban tratando de arreglarlo o quitarle algunas piezas), además de la hilera de tanques y trailers en perfecto orden da a entender que quienes los abandonaron lo hicieron en orden y con calma, para luego inutilizarlos para que el enemigo no pueda aprovecharlos.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Abr 2022)

Crisis: - Así es el subidón de Mercadona de productos básicos


Las últimas semanas los clientes han denunciado el incremento de muchos de los productos Las cadenas de supermercados están aprovechando la especulación del mercado para subir los precios de los productos. Mercadona es la cadena que más ha subido el precio de los productos básicos, pero el resto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nut (14 Abr 2022)

A Rusia las anciones se la sudan.

Rusia encuentra la vía para colocar el petróleo que Occidente no le compra | Mercados | Cinco Días (elpais.com) 

El petroleo y el gas.Tiene un gaseoducto con China y esta finalizando otro.

Alguien nos puede explicar que sentido tiene todo esto para la UE?

La guerra de Ucrania no ira mas allá de un mes.


----------



## p_pin (14 Abr 2022)

Esto parece de risa:

Ambos países (España e Italia) pactaron recientemente la puesta en marcha de un *gasoducto virtual entre España e Italia* que consistiría en la entrada en operación de un buque metanero mediano que realizaría tránsitos entre España e Italia.









España revisa su seguridad energética en plena crisis del gas con Argelia


El Gobierno prepara la revisión de la Estrategia de Seguridad Energética Nacional en plena tensión con Argelia por el cambio de política exterior de España en relación con el Sahara. El Comité Especializado de Seguridad Energética, dependiente de Seguridad Nacional, ha comenzado el proceso de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## eltonelero (16 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> A Rusia las anciones se la sudan.
> 
> Rusia encuentra la vía para colocar el petróleo que Occidente no le compra | Mercados | Cinco Días (elpais.com)
> 
> ...



El objetivo de la guerra para EEUU no tiene que ver nada con Ucrania ni con Rusia... el objetivo es que la Unión Europea vuelva a hundirse económicamente y que no establezca lazos con Rusia


----------



## Ponix (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

sabéis de alguna pagina que tenga datos actualizados por paises del Coeficiente de Engel?


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

ajajajaja no sabéis ques es el coeficiente de Engel sin mirarlo en el google os pille


----------



## Taxis. (19 Abr 2022)

España gobernada por el socialcomunismo se hunde...









El FMI hunde al 4,8% el crecimiento de España y eleva al 5,3% la inflación


El Fondo reduce la previsión del PIB un punto respecto a lo que estimó en enero y aumenta en casi dos puntos la de inflación. Prevé una reducción sustancial de ésta en 2023 pero amplía sus efectos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

el Feas Mancomunadas Industriales me la bufa


----------



## p_pin (21 Abr 2022)

El Tesoro coloca 5.540 millones en bonos y eleva el interés ofrecido


El Tesoro Público ha colocado este jueves 5.540 millones de euros en una nueva subasta de bonos y obligaciones, dentro del rango medio previsto, y lo ha hecho remunerando con intereses más elevados a los inversores, según las cifras publicadas por el Banco de España.




www.bolsamania.com





*Resumen: *Se duplican los intereses pagados 
(En Marzo acabó el programa de compra por la pandemia, y desde Abril se reducían las del otro programa de compra de activos)*

Bonos a 3 años*: Pasa de 0.349% a 0.863%
*Obligaciones:* Pasa de 1.262% a 2.302%


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## user_tt (24 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los bancos alemanes compran rublos



Fuente?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Abr 2022)

*Misiles humanitarios*



Toda persona, cuando hay guerra en el aire, aprende a vivir con un nuevo elemento: la mentira. (Jean Giraudoux)

El Banco Central de Rusia logró estabilizar el rublo, que volvió a su tipo de cambio anterior a la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Mientras tanto, el índice de precio al consumidor también ha vuelto a caer a los niveles anteriores a la guerra. Las tiendas están, en su mayor parte, bien surtidas, los restaurantes están abiertos y la actividad de los consumidores es, en su mayoría, normal, según los residentes de Moscú entrevistados por Asia Times. También según la encuesta de Levada del 31 de marzo, el 83% de los rusos respaldaba a Putin, en comparación con el 71 % a principios de febrero, antes de la guerra de Ucrania.

Mientras la Unión Europea se toma algunos relatos al pie de la letra, la Secretaria del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, Janet Yellen, mandó un recordatorio al protectorado americano que intente distinguir entre realidad y ficción. Europa necesita reducir su dependencia del petróleo y gas rusos para nuestra conveniencia, *«**pero debemos tener cuidado** cuando pensamos en una prohibición europea total de, digamos, las importaciones de petróleo». *La advertencia de la Secretaria del Tesoro sigue a la de JP Morgan, que sugirió que una prohibición total e inmediata en la UE de los suministros de energía rusos cortaría más de 4 millones de barriles por día de petróleo ruso y enviaría los precios del crudo a U$S 185 por barril.

Los empresarios alemanes, mucho más realistas que el obsecuente y delirante alto representante de la Unión para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad Josep Borrell, han dejado en claro, al menos la multinacional química alemana BASF, las drásticas consecuencias que tendría la interrupción del suministro de gas procedente de Rusia. Si el suministro se redujera a la mitad, la planta de *Ludwigshafen* —el mayor productor químico del mundo con casi *40.000 empleados*— tendría que cerrar. Simple y sencillo. No es la calefacción, idiota, es la industria.

Desde la crisis financiera de 2008, los Estados Unidos han recibido de los extranjeros la asombrosa suma de 18 billones de dólares, casi equivalente al producto interno bruto (PIB) de un año, unos 21 billones. Además de los 18 billones de dólares de inversión extranjera neta en los EE.UU., los extranjeros mantienen cerca de 16 billones de dólares en depósitos bancarios en el extranjero para financiar transacciones internacionales. Eso es U$S 34 billones de financiamiento extranjero. Los extranjeros también tienen una enorme exposición a los mercados bursátiles y de bienes raíces de los Estados Unidos. Nadie, y menos que nadie China, con sus 3 billones de dólares en reservas, quiere una carrera contra el dólar y los activos en dólares. Pero los bancos centrales del mundo están reduciendo la exposición al dólar, con cautela, pero de manera constante.

Sanciones que perjudican al mundo y no a sus destinatarios, intentos de bombardeo económico como mecanismo alternativo de guerra para desestabilizar al gobierno que fortalecen. La telaraña de las sanciones y sus intereses son difusos. Ucrania ha recibido en los últimos meses más de 3.500 millones de dólares en armamento y equipos militares para robustecer su ejército. Estamos hablando de la ayuda militar por parte de la Unión Europea, además de Estados Unidos, Canadá, y de manera bilateral países como Finlandia, Suecia, Bélgica y España, que enviaron material como misiles, rifles de asalto, pistolas, lanzagranadas y lanzacohetes. 

Aunque parezca realmente absurdo, los europeos mandan armamento a través de un mecanismo llamado *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz, *un instrumento para la financiación de acciones de la Unión Europea encaminadas al mantenimiento de la paz, la prevención de conflictos y el fortalecimiento la seguridad internacional. ¿No es fascinante? Como si esto fuera poco, hay material defensivo (cascos, chalecos, vehículos blindados para transporte, etc.) y material ofensivo (cartuchos para fusiles, ametralladoras, lanzagranadas etc.) Según La base, programa informativo del periódico _Público_ de España, unos 16.000 civiles ucranianos sin preparación militar reciben estas armas, ¿con qué fin? Más extraño aún resulta saber cómo llegan las armas a un país devastado por la guerra. ¿Las lleva Papá Noel por el aire? Y por sobre todo, ¿quién pagará los regalos bélicos de Occidente?

Cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, *en un lugar no revelado* en algún punto de Europa del Este, un aeródromo se ha convertido en la *puerta de entrada *de las armas y municiones que el mundo ha decidido enviar al país como refuerzo para combatir al ejército ruso. Ese aeródromo, de *ubicación secreta, *es ahora un centro de envío de armas desde donde se coordinan las entregas internacionales de los refuerzos de armamento que van llegando de otras partes del mundo y funciona en estos momentos a su máxima capacidad. Lo conoce la CNN, pero la inteligencia rusa no.

El contraalmirante John Kirby, Secretario de Prensa del Departamento de Defensa, dijo que contrariamente a la lógica de las operaciones militares, la inteligencia estadounidense no registró, desde finales de febrero hasta mediados de abril, ningún intento de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa por bloquear por cualquier medio el flujo de armas estadounidenses y europeas que llegan a disposición de las unidades de primera línea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El volumen principal (90%) de la asistencia militar y material occidental al régimen de Kiev, que perdió más del 70 % de las armas disponibles el 24 de febrero, llega por ferrocarril desde el oeste de Ucrania (Lvov), en la frontera con Polonia y Eslovaquia. Los lugares centrales son tres cruces de puentes dentro del alcance de los misiles tácticos y las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas, que pueden ser destruidos por tres ataques puntuales, de coordenadas conocidas. El transporte alternativo de carga por carretera no compensa el desastre logístico, que sería casi imposible. Sin embargo, no se lo ataca.

Dos temas rondan los grandes misterios de la guerra y la economía rusa: ¿por qué una parte del oro ruso se encontraba en Gran Bretaña? ¿Y a qué se debe el abandono del ejército ruso de dejar pasar armas para la defensa de la población civil ucraniana?

Una de las respuestas a esto, con fuertes críticas al Banco Central ruso, fueron las del catedrático ruso Sergei Glazyev, ministro a cargo de la integración y la macroeconomía de la Unión Económica de Eurasia (EAEU). Después de varios meses de divulgación del pensamiento de este economista por parte Pepe Escobar en varios artículos, y en nuestro caso con el texto EL COSTO DE LA ESTUPIDEZ: NUEVO SISTEMA FINANCIERO INTERNACIONAL, su pensamiento se conoce en Latinoamérica.

Glazyev interpreta que tanto los oligarcas rusos y los productores de oro, así como el BCR, optaron por mantener y vender su oro en el mercado de Londres antes que Moscú por el diferencial de ganancias. Según él, la política monetaria del BCR sigue, o seguía para ser exactos, las recomendaciones del FMI que, obviamente, han sido devastadoras para la economía rusa. Los desastres combinados de “congelar” unos 400.000 millones de dólares de reservas de divisas y oro, así como más de un billón de dólares desviado de la economía por los oligarcas hacia destinos occidentales, se produjeron por las desastrosas políticas del BCR, que incluían unos tipos reales excesivamente altos, combinados con una flotación gestionada del tipo de cambio, y vía libre a la salida de capitales.

Siguiendo las recomendaciones de Washington, el BCR dejó de comprar oro en los dos últimos años, obligando, de hecho, a los mineros de oro nacionales a exportar volúmenes completos de producción, que sumaron 500 toneladas de este mineral. Hoy, el error y el daño son muy evidentes. En su libro _La última guerra mundial_, de 2015, abogó por la sustitución de dólares, euros, libras y yenes en las reservas rusas de divisas por oro, que se produce en abundancia en esta nación.

Lo cierto es que las políticas económicas de Glazyev comenzaron a tomarse en cuenta, a pesar de su oposición a las autoridades económicas y, sobre todo, a la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia, *Elvira Nabiúllina*, confirmada en su puesto, por cierto. La misma que intervino ante la Duma, la cámara baja del Parlamento en Moscú, para dejar en claro que no existe ningún peligro de incumplimiento de deuda en su país, ya que recibe por exportaciones carradas de dólares y euros, ahora transformados a rublos, para poder enfrentar las deudas, aunque no hizo precisiones ni dio explicaciones sobre el oro ruso en el exterior.

En cuanto a las razones de la selectividad en la elección de objetivos bélicos, según artículos de Stalkerzone.org, hacen suponer que los objetos que están directamente relacionados con los intereses materiales de los oligarcas rusos y ucranianos quedan fuera de la atención de los planificadores-operadores de los ataques con bombas y misiles. Los bienes y productos de exportación, producidos en las empresas de los oligarcas ucranianos, y en parte de sus socios rusos, también se exportan a lo largo de las rutas ferroviarias mencionadas en la dirección opuesta, hacia el oeste, pero no se tocan. Con el bloqueo del tráfico aéreo, el transporte marítimo y el autotransporte internacional, el ferrocarril, al margen de las sanciones, se mantuvo como el único comunicador logístico de exportación e importación, aunque traiga armamento.

Como muestra está Dmitro Firtash, un oligarca ucraniano que, al parecer, podría ser testaferro o comprador de las empresas del expresidente ucraniano Petró Poroshenko (2014-2019). Sus empresas controlan la extracción y el transporte de gas, así como la exportación de titanio, mineral de hierro y cereales. En Rusia tiene contacto con la alta dirección de Gazprom. El Departamento de Justicia de los Estados Unidos ha caracterizado a Firtash como un «’asociado’ de alto nivel del crimen organizado ruso». Fue arrestado por las autoridades austríacas en marzo de 2014 y desde entonces ha estado en Viena luchando contra la extradición a los Estados Unidos, donde está bajo acusación federal por un presunto plan de soborno. Lo vinculan con el partido demócrata que impide su extradición, de hecho, con la familia Biden.

Íhor Kolomoiski, empresario, político y banquero, exportador de mineral de hierro, carbón, productos derivados del petróleo, fertilizantes, alimentos, pero, sobre todo, estafador. Estados Unidos presentó una demanda de decomiso civil ante el Tribunal de Distrito de los EE.UU. para el distrito sur de Florida, alegando ingresos por la venta de bienes raíces utilizando los ingresos de malversación de fondos y fraude de PrivatBank de Ucrania, uno de los bancos más grandes del país, por créditos fraudulentos. La forma en que lavaron los créditos, o una parte de las ganancias delictivas, fue utilizando una serie de cuentas bancarias de compañías ficticias, principalmente en la sucursal de PrivatBank en Chipre, antes de transferir los fondos a los Estados Unidos. 

Pero lo importante es que el Grupo «Privat», de Íhor Kolomoiski, se convirtió en parte del imperio de Abramovich. El _holding_ metalúrgico «EVRAZ» es una corporación multinacional de integración vertical siderúrgica y minera con sede en Londres, Reino Unido. Semejante metalúrgica no fue sancionada y la respuesta para quien la quiera seguir se encuentra en el artículo *Evraz: guerras, oligarcas y ganancias**, *que revela cómo, con ciertas maniobras, la empresa de Abramovich no es rusa, sino inglesa.

Otra buena razón por la que sancionar a Evraz es que hacerlo podría no ser lo mejor para las autoridades occidentales, ya que la empresa está mucho más diversificada geográficamente de lo que muchos pensarían. Evraz tiene operaciones principalmente en Rusia, Ucrania, Italia y Sudáfrica. Pero, también, en Kazajstán, Suiza, la República Checa y, sobre todo, en Estados Unidos y Canadá.

Evraz opera tres plantas siderúrgicas en América del Norte: una de 1,1 millones de toneladas por año en Colorado; otra de 840.000 toneladas anuales en Portland, Oregón, y una de 1,2 millones de toneladas por año en Regina, Saskatchewan. Sancionar directamente a Evraz pondría en peligro miles de puestos de trabajo y millones en ingresos, lo que, obviamente, no es lo mejor para las autoridades. Las propias operaciones de América del Norte albergan alrededor de 4.000 puestos de trabajo.

Ni trenes, ni puentes, ni oro. La guerra y las sanciones son crueles para la población, para el mundo y sus pobres, pero para algunos la guerra es un gran negocio y hay lugares que no se bombardean, oligarcas que no se tocan y fabricas que no se sancionan


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Esto parece de risa:
> 
> Ambos países (España e Italia) pactaron recientemente la puesta en marcha de un *gasoducto virtual entre España e Italia* que consistiría en la entrada en operación de un buque metanero mediano que realizaría tránsitos entre España e Italia.
> 
> ...



de verdad que a los PIGS hay que darles de comer a parte


----------



## yonocompro (29 Abr 2022)

Zelensky, 850 millones de euros en paraísos fiscales. en 3 años.
No digo que lo superes, igualámelo.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 Abr 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Zelensky, 850 millones de euros en paraísos fiscales. en 3 años.
> No digo que lo superes, igualámelo.


----------



## Jalapa (29 Abr 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Eso seguro que se lo han inventado los rusos
¿Como va a ser?

Seguro que le han tocado varios ucraniamillones


----------



## sirpask (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (1 May 2022)

Se ve que antes les pagaban en euros en bancos europeos , y como les congelan los fondos por las sanciones pues es lo mismo que si no les pagasen , así que pagame en rublos en bancos rusos que eso no me lo puedes congelar . Creo que es eso .


----------



## p_pin (2 May 2022)




----------



## p_pin (2 May 2022)

Con esa medida se ha conseguido que sean los europeos los que fortalezcan el rublo

Antes lo podían cambiar igual, pero no lo hacían. Ahora se ha creado el instrumento para que se haga "por defecto", independientemente de qué quiera hacer luego Rusia y las gasistas con los euros/rublos

En Europa pretendían debilitar el rublo con las sanciones... y ya ves que ha sucedido todo lo contrario


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

No se entera usted.
Antes los alemanes pagaban a los rusos en bancos "embargables".y fueron embargados. Ahora los rusos han dicho que en Gazprom Bank cuenta en Suiza.






*Ello ha obligado a los importadores europeos de gas a abrir cuentas en Gazprombank,* además de en euros o dólares, en rublos, para que sus ingresos en dólares o euros se cambien luego a la moneda rusa para efectuar el pago final.

Tras ingresar el importador de gas su pago en euros o en dólares en su cuenta en divisas, pide a Gazprombank que cambie el pago a rublos, algo que el banco ruso hace tomando prestados rublos del Banco de Rusia, aumentando así las reservas del banco central ruso.

A continuación, *Gazprombank transfiere los rublos que ha tomado del Banco de Rusia a la cuenta en rublos del importador de gas*, y así puede, en nombre del importador de gas, pagar en rublos al Estado ruso recurriendo a sus depósitos en el Banco de Rusia.

Con este procedimientro, las transacciones por gas con las entidades sancionadas no se hacen ni en euros ni en dólares y, por tanto, no hay necesidad de ninguna liquidación en euros en el sistema Target 2 o en el FedNow que implique a una entidad sancionada, respetando así las sanciones.

Además, como el precio del gas se fija en euros, por lo que Gazprombank puede cobrar una tasa al importador de gas como comisión por la operación de cambio de divisas, lo que incide en un *encarecimiento adicional el precio del gas.*


----------



## p_pin (3 May 2022)

_En concreto, *el interés del bono español a diez años llegaba a alcanzar este martes el 2,066%, después de despedir la sesión del lunes en el 2,017%*.

La *rentabilidad del bono español de referencia cerró 2021 en el 0,595%*, tras haber llegado a marcar en diciembre de 2020 niveles negativos._









El bono español a diez años supera el 2% de rentabilidad por primera vez desde 2015


La rentabilidad ofrecida por la deuda española con vencimiento a diez años volvía a superar este martes el umbral del 2%, que cruzó ayer por primera vez desde septiembre de 2015, ante la perspectiva de más subidas de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, además de la posición del...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## user_tt (3 May 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Se ve que antes les pagaban en euros en bancos europeos , y como les congelan los fondos por las sanciones pues es lo mismo que si no les pagasen , así que pagame en rublos en bancos rusos que eso no me lo puedes congelar . Creo que es eso .



Efectivamente, eso es lo que Van der Leyen califica de Chantaje a la UE


----------



## p_pin (5 May 2022)

El coste de la emisión de deuda, _*"despasito"*_, sigue subiendo

Bono 5 años: De 0.597% a 1.407%
Bono 7 años: De 0.681% a 1.706%










El Tesoro coloca 5.606 millones de euros en bonos y eleva el interés ofrecido


El Tesoro Público ha colocado este jueves 5.606 millones de euros en una nueva subasta de bonos, cerca del máximo previsto de 5.750 millones, por lo que está acelerando las emisiones ante las expectativas de alza de tipos por parte del Banco Central Europeo (BCE). De hecho, ha tenido que elevar...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## mmm (5 May 2022)

Y la subida del gas? Nadie habla de ello. A ver si acaba ya esta guerra de mentira


----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

la UE ofrece a Hungría y Eslovaquia un retraso en las sanciones al petróleo hasta finales del 2023, a República Cheka hasta finales de 2024, ninguno de los tres países ha aceptado


----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

Solana debe subir el nivel de sus twits


----------



## jurbu (7 May 2022)

*El mayor fabricante de preservativos de Europa*, CPR GmbH, con sede en Sarstedt, Baja Sajonia, se ha declarado en quiebra. La abogada Karina Schwarz fue nombrada administradora provisional concursal. Esto surge de las publicaciones del tribunal de distrito de Hildesheim, informa WirtschaftsWoche. *Uno de los desencadenantes de la quiebra fueron las consecuencias de las sanciones de Rusia*, dijo a la revista el administrador de quiebras Schwarz.

CPR: Europas größter Kondomhersteller meldet Insolvenz an


----------



## Gian Gastone (9 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Solana debe subir el nivel de sus twits



llevo dos dias con twitter caído, no se si es el nodo que me corresponde o ssi es generalizado.
la caída de la INTERNET tambien será una consecuencia del peakoil.


----------



## AdrianL (9 May 2022)

quedar como un pardillo frente a tus teorías


----------



## jurbu (11 May 2022)

A partir de las 7:00 de hoy 11 de Mayo Ucrania corta un gaseoducto que trae 1/3 del gas que Rusia exporta a Europa, 32,6 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al día









Ucrania detiene tránsito de parte del gas que transporta de Rusia a Europa | DW | 10.05.2022


La operadora de la red de transmisión de gas de Ucrania anunció que se ha visto obligada a interrumpir de forma temporal el tránsito de un tercio del gas que transporta de Rusia a Europa por "causas de fuerza mayor".




www.dw.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 May 2022)

China to launch trillion-dollar gas pipeline expansion, eyeing more Russian imports | Upstream Online


By 2025, China plans to extend its massive gas pipeline grids to 163,000 kilometres, requiring capital expenditure of up to $1.9 trillion




www.upstreamonline.com





Ahí lo tenéis. Euro guano.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 May 2022)

La UE abre la puerta a expropiar los almacenes si hay riesgo de falta de gas


La Comisión Europea tiene prácticamente lista la reforma del Reglamento para garantizar la seguridad del suministro de gas en Europa. El Ejecutivo comunitario -que se prepara para imponer un nivel de existencias mínimo del 80% para este año- está dispuesto a expropiar las acciones o los derechos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## machote hispano (12 May 2022)

¿Cuándo será "despido procedente" con "Putin" como argumento válido?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (14 May 2022)

Dejo algunas ideas :

Ahora vienen con la matraca de la estanflación la cual es mentira [no que no exista estancamiento etc] sino el concepto desde la teoría monetaria [Stolper Samuelson y equilibrio walrasiano], lo que viene es Paradoja de Gibson

Veremos para masivo, quiebras masivas de empresas, intereses bonos empezando al 5 al 10% , prima de riesgo otra vez, caída bolsas, bajada brutal del inmobiliario, mora hipotecaria flipante [inercia intereses en siatema francés de amortización], inflación sostenida, colapsos bancarios etc etc etc etc.........

Esto empieza a partir que termine el verano

Dejo esto dicho

Nos engañaron con la inflacion y ahora llega el turno de meternos la estanflacion como el nuevo . engaño


----------



## Poseidón (14 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dejo algunas ideas :
> 
> Ahora vienen con la matraca de la estanflación la cual es mentira [no que no exista estancamiento etc] sino el concepto desde la teoría monetaria [Stolper Samuelson y equilibrio walrasiano], lo que viene es Paradoja de Gibson
> 
> ...



Siempre os digo lo mismo, entiendo los problemas pero lo realmente util es aportar soluciones...


----------



## risto mejido (14 May 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El coste de la emisión de deuda, _*"despasito"*_, sigue subiendo
> 
> Bono 5 años: De 0.597% a 1.407%
> Bono 7 años: De 0.681% a 1.706%
> ...




de despacito nada, casi se ha triplicado el interes


----------



## Silverado72 (15 May 2022)

La India suspende las exportaciones de trigo para preservar su mercado interno y a su pueblo ante las subidas de precios de productos básicos.









Explained: Why India has banned wheat exports despite big trade plans - Times of India


India Business News: NEW DELHI: In a drastic move, India on Saturday announced a ban on wheat exports with immediate effect in an effort to control the rising domestic pri.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

como va el tema que prevéis que apsara este octubre en España detallad la respuesta que os conozco, no me valen los será en octubre


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como va el tema que prevéis que apsara este octubre en España detallad la respuesta que os conozco, no me valen los será en octubre



Europa ya ha dicho que siga la fiesta del crédito hasta el 2024 creo. Es decir, no pasará nada grave.
La gasolina no puede subir mucho mas, los alimentos tampoco. Lo único grave será el paro.
Por lo demás España no debería pasar demasiados problemas ni alimenticios ni energéticos. Otra cosa es que lo provoquen pero no creo que se atrevan.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Europa ya ha dicho que siga la fiesta del crédito hasta el 2024 creo. Es decir, no pasará nada grave.
> La gasolina no puede subir mucho mas, los alimentos tampoco. Lo único grave será el paro.
> Por lo demás España no debería pasar demasiados problemas ni alimenticios ni energéticos. Otra cosa es que lo provoquen pero no creo que se atrevan.



De qué sirve imprimir dinero si hay escasez de alimentos, fertilizantes y combustible.

El dinero se come ?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Europa ya ha dicho que siga la fiesta del crédito hasta el 2024 creo. Es decir, no pasará nada grave.
> La gasolina no puede subir mucho mas, los alimentos tampoco. Lo único grave será el paro.
> Por lo demás España no debería pasar demasiados problemas ni alimenticios ni energéticos. Otra cosa es que lo provoquen pero no creo que se atrevan.



Y la energía y los alimentos de dodne dices que van A venir ?

de momento en junio la gasolina a 3 Biden


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Otro dato más de la quiebra de la UE…no se podía saber…


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como va el tema que prevéis que apsara este octubre en España detallad la respuesta que os conozco, no me valen los será en octubre



Alimentos, calefacción y luz caras, muy caras.

India, ya ha dicho que no exportan trigo y China ha hecho acopio del mismo.

La importancion de Ucrania se ha acabado.

En consecuencia la UE está permitiendo plantar trigo usano anteriormente prohibido.

Asi que ya se puede hacer usted una idea.
Y esta vez la impresora no nos va a salvar.

El dinero no se come.


----------



## PROM (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Europa ya ha dicho que siga la fiesta del crédito hasta el 2024 creo. Es decir, no pasará nada grave.
> La gasolina no puede subir mucho mas, los alimentos tampoco. Lo único grave será el paro.
> Por lo demás España no debería pasar demasiados problemas ni alimenticios ni energéticos. Otra cosa es que lo provoquen pero no creo que se atrevan.



Cuando ha dicho eso?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

Otra cosita más de esta guerra por la energía, donde ya está claro que el objetivo es torpedear la UE…y favorecer a otros lugares…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

por poner algo bueno


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

ósea acaparando papel higiénico y noddels y latunes sin que se note mucho


----------



## eltonelero (23 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alimentos, calefacción y luz caras, muy caras.
> 
> India, ya ha dicho que no exportan trigo y China ha hecho acopio del mismo.
> 
> ...



entonces además de latunes hacemos acopio de pasta y arroz? pregunto desde la ignorancia.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> entonces además de latunes hacemos acopio de pasta y arroz? pregunto desde la ignorancia.



Debería hacerlo cuanto antes. Hombre precavido vale por dos.

Solo mire los precios actuales.


----------



## superloki (24 May 2022)

¿Nos están preparando corralito?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Todos los Paletos subiendo precios ya que casualidad ahora hasta el aceite de palma venía de Ucrania


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 May 2022)

Al final algunos se han dado cuenta que tienen que dar cuentas a los accionistas, y se han pensado mejor lo de abandonar Rusia…


----------



## sada (26 May 2022)

Creéis que quedará mucho de guerra?


----------



## L'omertá (29 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> Creéis que quedará mucho de guerra?



Al ritmo de bajas rusas..se quedarán sin tanques en septiembre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

Aceite de girasol ha pasado de 3.40 a 3 euros .es obvio que se compra menos así que se van a comer un stock grande cuando llegue la cosecha de otoño y se va a desplomar


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Jun 2022)

*¿Todo lo que puede pasar ya pasó?*


Es peligroso ser enemigo de EE.UU. pero muchas veces lo fatal es ser su amigo (Henry Kissinger)

La presidenta de la Asociación de Agencias de Viajes Independientes de Alemania, Marina Linnhoff, propuso que el Gobierno alemán ofrezca bonos turísticos de 500 euros para que los jubilados pasen el invierno en países con climas cálidos, a fin de ahorrar en calefacción; los llaman viajes anti-Putin.

También durante esta semana se conoció el desacuerdo sobre el sexto paquete de sanciones europeas, que incluye una prohibición parcial a las importaciones de petróleo ruso, después de que Hungría retirara las objeciones que lo habían estado retrasando. El crudo por oleoducto no se toca, como concesión a Hungría y otros países sin litoral, como la República Checa, Eslovaquia y Austria, que dependen de los suministros rusos a través del oleoducto Druzhba. O sea, nada. Recién en el 2023 puede que la UE se ponga de acuerdo con los cuatro países que abiertamente se oponen a las sanciones.

Mientras tanto, 40 de las 56 empresas que compran gas ruso comenzaron a pagarlo en rublos. Las últimas fueron las empresas de energía RWE y UNIPER, con sede en Alemania. La primera no solo pagó través de la cuenta gas de Gazprombank, sino que firmó un contrato a largo plazo con Gazprom para el suministro de gas natural para 2023. La empresa Uniper también pagó el gas por primera vez bajo un nuevo esquema propuesto por Moscú.

En abril, cuando la economía, las energéticas y los alimentos no habían saltado por el aire, el Banco de España realizó una simulación de los efectos adversos por una interrupción en las importaciones europeas de materias primas energéticas producidas en Rusia, aclarando que podría ser peor, cosa que sucedió. Aun así, entendía que la intensidad del impacto sería heterogénea entre los países de la Unión Europea en función de su dependencia energética de Moscú. Por ejemplo, _en torno al 18% de los productos de la minería energética (gas y carbón) y el 9% de los productos derivados del petróleo que se consumen en la UE se importan de Rusia, frente al 3% y el 2,5%, respectivamente, en el caso de España._

Según los resultados obtenidos, una hipotética interrupción de importaciones energéticas procedentes de Rusia acarrearía un impacto sobre el PIB de la economía española de un -1,4% a lo largo del primer año. En el caso de otras economías europeas, el impacto se situaría entre un -3,4% para Alemania, un -2% para Francia, y un -3,9% para Italia. El golpe sobre el conjunto de la UE se situaría entre un -2,5% y un -4,2% del PIB. Pero esta, que era una idea hipotética, se llevó a cabo no por la iniciativa rusa de cortar los suministros, sino por decisión europea.

Se consideró también un ejercicio adicional en el que, además de una supuesta interrupción de las importaciones de materias primas energéticas rusas, se asume que las tensiones geopolíticas asociadas a la guerra podrían conducir a un cese total de los flujos comerciales entre Rusia y la UE, lo que también sucedió.







En el caso español se perdería un -1.8% del producto, entre comercio y energía, y un aumento del 1.4% de la inflación, aunque en el peor de los casos los números se elevarían al -2.4% del PBI y 1.7 puntos más de inflación para España, que está mucho menos expuesta que el resto del Europa, cuyos números se reflejan en el cuadro.

Lo cierto es que todos los indicadores proyectados por el banco central español en la realidad fueron mayores a los simulados. En mayo hubo un récord de inflación anual de la zona del euro, que alcanzó el 8,1%. Si se analizan los principales componentes de la inflación de la eurozona, la energía registró la tasa anual más alta en mayo, 39,2%, seguida de alimentación, alcohol y tabaco, con 7,5%, bienes industriales no energéticos, 4,2%, y servicios, 3,5%. La inflación en EE.UU. no cambió demasiado, pero podría haber dejado atrás su techo (8,5% de marzo), aunque sigue mostrando una fuerza inusitada. El IPC se situó en abril en el 8,3%.

Pero, como dijimos, no todos sufren igual. Las grandes compañías energéticas americanas han aumentado su cotización o capitalización bursátil entre un 30% y un 90%. Desde Exxon Mobil, que subió su cotización un 30%, y sus ingresos netos desde enero en 100.73%, a Occidental Petroleum Corporation, que fue la que más se capitalizó, aumentó sus ingresos netos anuales en un 3439.73%.

A las empresas europeas no les fue nada mal tampoco. En el caso alemán, más allá de RWE y UNIPER ya nombradas, la empresa energética E.ON, que administra el gasoducto Nortd Stream I,cerró el primer trimestre de 2022 con unbeneficio neto atribuído de 830 millones de euro. En el conjunto de los tres primeros meses del año, los beneficios fueron de 29.507 millones de euros, un 60,3% más que los años anteriores. Asimismo, la empresa registró unos ingresos extraordinarios atípicos de 29.383 millones de euros, casi diez veces más que en el primer trimestre de 2021.

Las energéticas españolas ya habían sido un escándalo de ganancias en el 2021. Las seis empresas energéticas del IBEX 35 ganaron 10.117 millones de euros en 2021. Las cuatro grandes eléctricas del IBEX 35 poseen 89 filiales en paraísos fiscales. Iberdrola posee 48 en Delawere, Naturgy 28 en Panamá, Puerto Rico y Singapur, Red Eléctrica dos una en Luxemburgo y otra en Países Bajos mientras que Endesa una sola en suelo holandés.

Seguir leyendo....


----------



## yonocompro (8 Jun 2022)

Alquilo furgonetas C15 camperizadas de desguace a jubiletas alemanes.
700 pavos al mes.
Valencia playas.

Me las quitan de las manos.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Jun 2022)

Sobre las repercusiones económicas del conflicto, la realidad se abre paso, comenzó la guerra con Borrell sacando pecho de las medidas durísimas que se iba a imponer a Rusia y que con total seguridad harían que el conflicto fuera corto y Rusia tuviera que capitular por no poder asumir las sanciones, y parece que lo que está sucediendo es que Europa empieza a pedir a Zelenski que entregue parte de territorio ucraniano a Rusia para finalizar el conflicto de una vez. Mientras tanto, EEUU haciendo negocios y ganando dinero. Más o menos, eso es lo que podemos decir transcurridos tres meses y medio.


----------



## el ejpertoc (8 Jun 2022)

Argelia rompe el tratado de amistad y cooperación con España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

ahora otro articulo del inmundo diciendo que los olivares no son rentables en gandalucia,,pero el litro de aceite de oliva esta a 4,68


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

Las galletas de chocolate del lidl han pasado de 1.05 a 0.95


----------



## Jomach (12 Jun 2022)

A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo. Si producimos intensivamente, malo y si producimos extensivamente malo también porque se encarece todo mucho... Entonces qué hacemos.
Si la riera ha pegado el cambio que dices en tres años, o eso he creído entender, es que alguien está haciendo cosas que no debe. 
Yo trato con productos químicos muy contaminantes y no los tiro por el váter, pago religiosamente a una empresa que me lo recoge.


----------



## Rantamplum (12 Jun 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo. Si producimos intensivamente, malo y si producimos extensivamente malo también porque se encarece todo mucho... Entonces qué hacemos.
> Si la riera ha pegado el cambio que dices en tres años, o eso he creído entender, es que alguien está haciendo cosas que no debe.
> Yo trato con productos químicos muy contaminantes y no los tiro por el váter, pago religiosamente a una empresa que me lo recoge.



Reducir la población , o sea la natalidad


----------



## Larsil (12 Jun 2022)

t.me/c/1258960810/58650 esto qué es? poner el http y ya va


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

como vais preparándoos para el Diesel a 3e y la gasolina a 3,5€ el litro, yo esta vez dejo de fumar seguro


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)

Haría falta un hilo como este, pero “global”, porque mucha cosas chulísimas que venden como culpa de Putin son de larga data. 

Dejo un par:

_SEÚL - Las industrias de Corea del Sur, incluidas la automotriz, la siderúrgica, la petroquímica y la cementera, enfrentan pérdidas acumuladas por valor de alrededor de 1,6 billones de wones (1240 millones de dólares) a partir del domingo debido a la huelga de camioneros en curso, dijo el lunes el Ministerio de Industria del país._



_Manifestantes indígenas enojados por el aumento de los precios de la gasolina y los alimentos dicen que las protestas continuarán 'hasta que el gobierno [de Ecuador] escuche' ⤵_


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como vais preparándoos para el Diesel a 3e y la gasolina a 3,5€ el litro, yo esta vez dejo de fumar seguro



Visaman!!!


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Visaman!!!



vale, es una cita pero tu pagas las cervezas


----------



## sergioms95 (15 Jun 2022)

Hago un llamamiento como ciudadano de éste país porque quiero que nos vaya bien pero la cosa tiene mala pinta con respecto a la crisis energética provocadora de pobreza y en la que los entes públicos continúan asaltado a las empresas , además de lo que tienen .

1-Lo primero que pido es que recorten gasto energético.Principalmente petróleo , gas y electricidad en horas punta. Gasto en vehículos y luego un poco de sueldos.
-Con respecto a petróleo es tremenda la cantidad de vehículos públicos que circulan haciendo kms innecesarios.
-Con respecto a la electricidad ...fuera aires acondicionados .No los necesitamos(en países más calurosos y pobres no tienen,no les ocurre nada y encima no están en una oficina o una casa . Y el que lo quiera que lo pague de su bolsillo pero mucho más caro.
-Cortar la luz de espacios públicos,calles,polígonos y pueblos que no se necesitan y que ese ahorro de gas para producir electricidad se puede dedicar a invertir y ser más competitivos.
.Si lo público consume electricidad ,tú aparte de estar pagándolo con tus impuestos también pagas más caro el kw/h porque hay más demanda.

2 -A nivel particular ya no os digo nada . Lo mismo que lo anterior. Utilizar transporte público, bicicleta,andar y coche compartido. Evitar viajes innecesarios que no nos producen ningún beneficio.Nada de tv y a las 8 de la noche 0 consumo eléctrico. Sivas a tirar de placa para la cena ..aprovecha y hazla al mediodía y aprovecha la producción fotovoltaica del sistema eléctrico español o si tienes placas en casa.

Me consta que muchas empresas en la industria que necesitan bastante electricidad han comenzado a trabajar de 9 a 20 de lunes a sábado para ahorrar bastante. Y muchas sin dar apenas vacaciones éste verano para cerrar en invierno.

Después de los recortes de las empresas nos llega a nosotros y después a los entes públicos. Así que vamos malamente con una administración lenta,cara e incapaz de adaptarse a las circunstancias.

Así que cuando lleguéis de trabajar éste verano las 8 y media de la tarde tocará a much@s ducha,cena y a tomar el fresco al parque, a la puerta o cualquier actividad que no lleve gasto de recursos energéticos.

*Debería haber reunión y acuerdo de urgencia entre todas los entes públicos ,privados de éste país.Lo que pasa que los que son capaces de hacerlo sólo miran lo suyo y cobrar cada mes y los pobres permanecen en silencio viendo sólo que no llegan a fin de mes .


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (16 Jun 2022)

*Los gasolineros avisan de que el carburante podría rebasar los 3 euros este verano*

*El presidente de la patronal de las estaciones de servicio denuncia el cierre de 490 gasolineras por adelantar las ayudas de 20 céntimos*

*








Los gasolineros avisan de que el carburante podría rebasar los 3 euros este verano


El presidente de la patronal de las estaciones de servicio denuncia el cierre de 490 gasolineras por adelantar las ayudas de 20 céntimos




www.abc.es




*


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

sergioms95 dijo:


> Hago un llamamiento como ciudadano de éste país porque quiero que nos vaya bien pero la cosa tiene mala pinta con respecto a la crisis energética provocadora de pobreza y en la que los entes públicos continúan asaltado a las empresas , además de lo que tienen .
> 
> 1-Lo primero que pido es que recorten gasto energético.Principalmente petróleo , gas y electricidad en horas punta. Gasto en vehículos y luego un poco de sueldos.
> -Con respecto a petróleo es tremenda la cantidad de vehículos públicos que circulan haciendo kms innecesarios.
> ...



arrestar a los 400000 políticos de España obligarles a devolver lo robado, ahorramos mas asi


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Los gasolineros avisan de que el carburante podría rebasar los 3 euros este verano*
> 
> *El presidente de la patronal de las estaciones de servicio denuncia el cierre de 490 gasolineras por adelantar las ayudas de 20 céntimos*
> 
> ...



gran motivación para que yo deje de fumar para poder pagar el gasoil del coche, problema cada vez que dejo de fumar se lía gorda a nivel mundial, la ultima vez fue dejar de, fumar e invadir Putin Ucrania, volví a fumar enseguida, indudablemente esta vez serán atómicas o algo mucho peor, pero en julio dejo de fumar iros despidiendo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jun 2022)

En esta guerra por el control de los recursos un enlace con gráfico muy interesante…China y Alemania van a muerte por los recursos…








Import Of Russian Fossil Fuels By Countries Since Launch Of Military Operation In Ukraine - CREA


The Centre for Research on Energy and Clean Air (CREA) has published an interesting graphic showing the dynamics of imports of fossil energy resources from the Russian Federation...




southfront.org


----------



## arsenchik (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## arsenchik (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Haría falta un hilo como este, pero “global”, porque mucha cosas chulísimas que venden como culpa de Putin son de larga data.
> 
> Dejo un par:
> 
> ...



Pero no decían los ecuatas que temían petróleo va de sobra y tal?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no decían los ecuatas que temían petróleo va de sobra y tal?



También me llamó la atención eso, pero no lo suficiente como para echar un ojo.


----------



## PROM (17 Jun 2022)

sergioms95 dijo:


> Hago un llamamiento como ciudadano de éste país porque quiero que nos vaya bien pero la cosa tiene mala pinta con respecto a la crisis energética provocadora de pobreza y en la que los entes públicos continúan asaltado a las empresas , además de lo que tienen .
> 
> 1-Lo primero que pido es que recorten gasto energético.Principalmente petróleo , gas y electricidad en horas punta. Gasto en vehículos y luego un poco de sueldos.
> -Con respecto a petróleo es tremenda la cantidad de vehículos públicos que circulan haciendo kms innecesarios.
> ...



Deberías haber alegrado un poco más esto, con algo de sexo por la noche o algo, que se ha quedado una vida muy sosa y aburrida. A no ser que como el sexo ya no es gratis lo hayas obviado conscientemente.


----------



## sergioms95 (19 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Deberías haber alegrado un poco más esto, con algo de sexo por la noche o algo, que se ha quedado una vida muy sosa y aburrida. A no ser que como el sexo ya no es gratis lo hayas obviado conscientemente.



Por supuesto! Eso no debe faltar . Mejor estar dándole al delicioso que estar viendo una pantalla de cualquier tipo y con cualquier tipo.Eso sí , si es importante el uso del latex porque en un futuro evitarás que tengas que ir al médico a hacerte pruebas ,medicamentos,etc y pañales. Ya que desde el plan 2030 se quiere favorecer el uso del latex para todo lo demás que ya sabemos


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

ya se ha prohibido la prespitucion? mirad que eso va bajar varios puntos el PIB


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Jun 2022)

Todo maduro pues para la confiscación de depósitos bancarios.


----------



## el ejpertoc (21 Jun 2022)

*en Ecuador un montón de protestas por la inflación, y aquí votando a frijol y a pinocho

*


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

la inflación como sucede en alemania va a cerrar los bancos de alimentos y CARITAS, multiculturales asaltando el caprabo y aldi en nada


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Jun 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> *en Ecuador un montón de protestas por la inflación, y aquí votando a frijol y a pinocho
> 
> *



Los ecuatas no parecen tener la sangre de horchata de los ejpañoles ¡Im Creíble! -que diría Jezulin de Ubrique, en dos palabras.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2022)

El rublo alcanza máximos de 7 años por el récord de los precios del gas y el petróleo


El rublo ruso ha alcanzado máximos de siete años en 53,35 por dólar, su mejor cambio desde 2015, pese a las fuertes sanciones internacionales por la economía rusa, aupado por los precios récord del gas y el petróleo, de los que Rusia es uno de los máximos exportadores mundiales.




www.bolsamania.com















El crecimiento de la eurozona marca mínimos de 16 meses en junio, según el PMI


El flash del índice PMI compuesto de la actividad total de la zona euro se situó en 51,9 en junio (54,8 en mayo), registrando su mínima de los dieciséis últimos meses.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Virolai (23 Jun 2022)

CEO de Gazprom: "Rusia significa estabilidad energética para los amigos de Rusia"

a buen entendedor...


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2022)

Cuesta abajo: Crecemos una miseria comparado con el año del Cobid (caídas del 10%)









El PIB de España crece un 0,2% en el primer trimestre, una décima menos de lo esperado


La economía española ha reducido su crecimiento entre enero y marzo hasta el 0,2%, una décima menos de lo esperado. Así lo revelan los datos de Contabilidad Nacional publicados este viernes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que explica que estas cifras, inferiores a los adelantadas...




www.bolsamania.com





El dinero sale de España









El déficit por cuenta corriente se multiplica por más de ocho en el primer trimestre


La balanza por cuenta corriente, que mide los ingresos y pagos al exterior por intercambio de mercancías, servicios, rentas y transferencias, registró un déficit de 3.600 millones de euros en los tres primeros meses del año, lo que supone multiplicar por más de ocho los 400 millones registrados...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Jun 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Todo maduro pues para la confiscación de depósitos bancarios.



¿Has dicho Maduro? El expropiador era Hugo Chávez.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*⚒Luis M.⚒ *  @Luisjr40  1 minute ago

video 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/06/4V4y76FxowQi8gTuqPUg_27_8c7080ba9cc832c31e1647a11281859a_video_original.mp4



*A MAMASOTEAR POLLASA SAUDI SI QUEREIS PITROLIO. BUENI NI POR ESAS. YA PROBO MACRON ...Y ASEGURO A BIDEN QUE YA NO SALE MAS*









⚒️ULTRA NUCLEAR MAGA PATRIOT LUIS M.⚒️


NEW - Biden was counting on Arab nations to produce more oil but a few hours ago French President Macron was overheard telling Biden that the United Arab Emirates is at max capacit




anonup.com












French President Emmanuel Macron Grabs Joe Biden's Arm, Tells Him Begging Saudi Arabia For More Oil Won't Work (VIDEO)


Another embarrassment. Joe Biden on Monday was walking through the front courtyard at Schloss Elmau in Krün, Germany with G7 leaders when French President Emmanuel Macron pulled him aside and lectured him. Emmanuel Macron grabbed Joe Biden’s arm and warned him against begging the Saudis for more...




www.thegatewaypundit.com




NEW - Biden was counting on Arab nations to produce more oil but a few hours ago French President Macron was overheard telling Biden that the United Arab Emirates is at max capacity and the Saudis can’t produce much more.

_“I had a call with MBZ,” Macron said.

(MBZ is the leader of the United Arab Emirates, Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan.)_

_ “He told me two things. I’m at a maximum [production capacity] and [the] Saudis can increase by 150 [thousands barrels per day].”_






This is a game-changing revelation since Biden was counting on Saudi Arabia and UAE. They were the only two OPEC nations perceived to have spare capacity.





Macron’s revelation means that it’s up to the U.S. to produce more oil, and soon, or the energy crisis will get much worse.
Biden’s refusal to expand oil and gas production in the US in the midst of the worst energy crisis in 50 years was insane *before* Macron’s revelation.











@KanekoaThe ​


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Rusia entra en default de deuda externa..y sSI.todos los países del mundo ofrecen bonos del tesoro .hasta CHINA tiene deuda exterior


----------



## carlosjpc (29 Jun 2022)

Ya sabemos por que Antonio no quiere el gas argelino. Gracias Putín, gracias Antonio.

*El gas que llega a los hogares contiene benceno y otras sustancias químicas peligrosas, según un estudio (EN)*

*Aunque las concentraciones son bajas, las sustancias químicas son potencialmente peligrosas y algunas están relacionadas con el riesgo de cáncer, según los investigadores.









Gas Piped Into Homes Contains Benzene and Other Risky Chemicals, Study Finds


While the concentrations are low, the chemicals are potentially dangerous and some are linked to cancer risk, the researchers found.




www.nytimes.com




*


----------



## p_pin (29 Jun 2022)

Suma y sigue... ojo que con el gasto veraniego, vacaciones y demás, ésto va a subir como la espuma, creando un crecimiento inmediato falseado.... y más dura será la caída









La inflación se dispara al 10,2% en junio, nivel más alto desde 1985, por gasolina y alimentos


La inflación alcanza su máximo nivel desde abril de 1985 después de situarse en junio en el 10,2%, lo que supone que subió un 1,8% en comparación con el mes anterior y disparó su tasa interanual 1,5 puntos, según el dato adelantado del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que tendrá que ser...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Jun 2022)

Ojalá que para Octubre tenga que disolver el parlamento y convocar elecciones generales porque si hay que aguantarle hasta diciembre 2023 igual acabamos en guerra civil


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jul 2022)

No parece que vengan buenos tiempos en la eurozona, veremos pero no pinta nada bien…UBS da malos pronósticos…


Me gustaría saber quién está palmando, como dice el colega en vídeo…y está intentando que todo baje…


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

bueno ayer reposte el deposito Diesel en la gasolinera del alcampo a 2,02 litro 80 eurazos, hoy comprobare el consumo según este de lleno el parquing del mercadona, deseando que llegue mediados de agosto para irme para oporto de vacaciones. 

y a ver si el ERIO pone un hijo de culitos respingones de chortinas pa desestresar aysssssssso algo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2022)

La sandía ha subido el doble de precio pero al agricultor le pagan lo mismo..y no creo que las sandías vengan de Ucrania..


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Jul 2022)

Hasta los periolistos de Dapena3 empiezan a reconocer la gravedad de la situación. 









Los escenarios que vislumbra el Banco Central Europeo si Rusia nos corta el gas: "Un horizonte casi apocalíptico"


Óscar Arce, director de Economía del Banco Central Europeo, advierte de los peligros de que Rusia nos corte el gas. Estos son los principales escenarios que contemplan.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La sandía ha subido el doble de precio pero al agricultor le pagan lo mismo..y no creo que las sandías vengan de Ucrania..



El gasoleo y los ferilizantes han subido,.que igual te crees que las sandías se abonan con caca de vaca y se recogen y transportan en burro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El gasoleo y los ferilizantes han subido,.que igual te crees que las sandías se abonan con caca de vaca y se recogen y transportan en burro.



si porque todo el petroleo del planeta venia de ucrania...ah si al agricultor de sandias le pagan lo mismo que el año pasado...


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si porque todo el petroleo del planeta venia de ucrania...ah si al agricultor de sandias le pagan lo mismo que el año pasado...



Que a estas alturas de la película no te enteres de que el que media Europa le comprar petróleo a Rusia nos afecta a todos, dice mucho de tu capacidad de análisis.

Que hay especuladores en España poniéndose las botas es innegable, pero que todo sube debido al encarecimiento del transporte también lo es, y las sandías como ya he dicho no viajan solas de la huerta al supermercado, toda la fruta ha subido.

Y una cosa más, aunque defiendo mucho al sector agrario y creo que son los que pagan siempre el pato, ojo con creerse las cifras que dan, que si te guías por sus declaraciones llevan años pagando por cultivar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Que a estas alturas de la película no te enteres de que el que media Europa le comprar petróleo a Rusia nos afecta a todos, dice mucho de tu capacidad de análisis.
> 
> Que hay especuladores en España poniéndose las botas es innegable, pero que todo sube debido al encarecimiento del transporte también lo es, y las sandías como ya he dicho no viajan solas de la huerta al supermercado, toda la fruta ha subido.
> 
> Y una cosa más, aunque defiendo mucho al sector agrario y creo que son los que pagan siempre el pato, ojo con creerse las cifras que dan, que si te guías por sus declaraciones llevan años pagando por cultivar.



pues un forero puso un post sobre un agrilcutor que opto por pasar de intermediarios...


----------



## Virolai (3 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto la famosa turbina del NordStream sigue en Canadá. Siemens calla y remite al gobierno alemán, que acusa a Putin de guerra económica. Y el principal diario de Quebec (donde está la turbina) recurre a las vísceras titulando que los canadienses ucranianos piden no devolver la turbina. El día 11 de este mes NS corta totalmente el suministro por mantenimiento, y los alemanes temen que no se reanude.




Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Hasta los periolistos de Dapena3 empiezan a reconocer la gravedad de la situación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poca alarma hay para lo que nos espera (a Europa en conjunto) si el corte de gas es prolongado


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues un forero puso un post sobre un agrilcutor que opto por pasar de intermediarios...



Claro que los hay, puedes buscar en consumo responsable productores de naranjas y aceites que venden directamente su producto, y como se ve que no acostumbras a comprarles, que sepas el precio final es similar o más caro que el de supermercado, precisamente por la desigualdad en los costes de logística. Así que además de tener que cargar con las labores del campo, el marketing y logística, al no quedar más barato la gente les echa en cara que se quieran "forrar" poniendo el mismo precio que el supermercado.

Hay unos pocos que cuidan su producto y aciertan con el marketing, pero la mayoría no se lo pueden permitir. Es como si algún iluminado dijera que todos los agricultores se pasen a producir en ecológico porque se paga más, iba a haber una quiebra que ya verías qué risas.


----------



## _Zen_ (3 Jul 2022)

Alemania, Austria, República Checa, Hungría, Polonia y Eslovaquia se coordinarán ante un potencial gran apagón


Los sucesivos recortes de suministro de gas ruso abocan a los gobiernos centroeuropeos a un peligro de apagones de gran alcance, teniendo en cuenta que el 40% que la electricidad consumida en Alemania se produce en plantas de gas



www.abc.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

__





Pufff, masivo de confirmarse. Con el culo al aire, Arabia Saudí, se une a los Brics


Sí claro, y Rusia será a partir de ahora la que le suministrará armamento a Arabia: Lada Nivas con un misil tocho en el techamen. ESTA NOTICIA NO PUEDE SER CIERTA.




www.burbuja.info









*ARABIA SAUDI YA LA VISITO TRUMP PARA ARREGLAR ESTO*







_AHORA SON TODO E MUCHO AMEGO SIGARRO _





​


----------



## _Zen_ (4 Jul 2022)

Petroleras de EE.UU. responden a Biden y dicen que el conflicto en Ucrania no es la principal causa del incremento de los precios del crudo


Previamente, el mandatario estadounidense acusó a varias empresas del sector de obtener enormes ganancias en "tiempos de guerra" y culpó a Vladímir Putin por el "dolor financiero" que sufre el país.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## montytorri (4 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como vais preparándoos para el Diesel a 3e y la gasolina a 3,5€ el litro, yo esta vez dejo de fumar seguro



7º día sin fumar.
14 litros gasolina ahorrados


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo primero que se me ocurre es una buena subida en el precio de los alimentos, mejor que adelantéis y engordes las despensas para varios meses( o todo el año), antes que se hagan notorios los desabastecimientos y los borregos recién tomen conciencia, o cuando el agua les llegue al cuello.



Y de ser que tu ocurrencia solo sea eso una ocurrencia y poco mas ya me diras que hago con lo que caduque o se me estropee y poco mas.
A saber que desde que estoy jubileta solo compro lo preciso y necesario en lo preciso del dia y poco mas en lo demas segun voy recogiendo los frutos o lo que me dan los demas vichos sean las gallinas , los pollos y alguna que otra cabra que sumado a los vegetales voy sobradisismo y poco mas.
A ver, con mirar y comparar y escoger lo demas con vegetar y complacer a mis amores ademas de beneficiarme a mi cabra en lo demas voy sobrado.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ahí estamos.
> 
> Ucrania es un gran productor de grano y aceites.
> 
> ...



De ser un ejemplo que en españa escasea casi de todo me se expli


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> 7º día sin fumar.
> 14 litros gasolina ahorrados



con tu v12 full quipe eso son 5 km de consumo


----------



## p_pin (5 Jul 2022)

No hay dinero... o sí, según pa qué cosas









El Gobierno aprueba este martes un crédito de 1.000 millones para Defensa


El Consejo de Ministros de este martes aprobará un crédito de 1.000 millones de euros para el Ministerio de Defensa, en línea con los compromisos adquirido con la OTAN. Pese a que desde Unidas Podemos aseguran estar en contra de este aumento del gasto militar, en Moncloa afirman que todos los...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

eso con le plan renové fusiles, pistolas, munición, granadas de mano, mas algún que otro Instalaza de ultima generación y ya se han gastado los 1000miyoyes


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2022)

Reconozco, @Visilleras , que me quedé corto respecto a las repercusiones económicas. Van a ser bastantes más de 300 euros mensuales lo que nos va a costar esta guerra. Algunos ganarán dinero, pero otros perderán el trabajo, en la media yo diría que esto va a ser como vivir con 500-700 euros menos al mes. El que esté solo y sea mileurista que vaya ya vendiendo el coche.


----------



## Spock (7 Jul 2022)

Analizamos la situación energética de Alemania de la mano de José Vizner. Crisis energética en Alemania: Las fábricas se van a ver obligadas a cerrar en otoño.

Industrias enteras en Alemania están en riesgo de colapso debido a los cuellos de botella del gas: aluminio, vidrio y la industria química". La preocupante afirmación la ha hecho Yasmin Fahimi, la lideresa de la Federación Alemana de Sindicatos, a Bild am Sonntag. "Tal colapso tendría consecuencias masivas para toda la economía y el empleo en Alemania", agregó.

Alemania, la economía más grande de Europa, es también la que más depende del gas natural de Rusia: que representa el 35% de sus importaciones de combustible.


Última hora: Alemania insta a Canada a ayudar a frustrar las excusas de Putin sobre el Nord Stream 1.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

ojo eso implicaría un desplazamiento masivo de alemanes a España en invierno como refugiados climáticos.


----------



## Chiruja (8 Jul 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Venga mi apuesta es que toda esta parafernalia lo han montado para cuando nos suban el gas +1500% la gente no se altere mucho y lo encuentre hasta razonable.



Pues vas acertando.


----------



## Spock (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

petroloe sube 4 dolares tras lo de rusia cerrando el oleoducto de kazajastan para evitar el desplome


----------



## SOLDADO EMPANADO (10 Jul 2022)

Deberíamos dejar la economía en manos de gente competente como Miguelet, todos gastaría os en bancos y olvidariamos nuestros problemas.


----------



## Erebus. (10 Jul 2022)

El primer ministro de Baviera alerta de apagones y efectos irreparables en Alemania por la escasez del gas


Francia da por hecho que Vladimir Putin ordenará el corte del suministro gasístico hacia Europa




www.larazon.es





Desabastecimiento: ciudades alemanas preparan ya pabellones con calefacción gratis para un otoño sin gas ruso.

En octubre refugiados climáticos


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

esto esta reventando, viernes pueblo de la sierra de Madrid, la cajera del DIA intenta tangarme 5€ en las vueltas de la compra, la inflación ha llegado a la Sisa, tened cuidado con las cajeras


----------



## ProfePaco (11 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esto esta reventando, viernes pueblo de la sierra de Madrid, la cajera del DIA intenta tangarme 5€ en las vueltas de la compra, la inflación ha llegado a la Sisa, tened cuidado con las cajeras



Sí 
Una se ha hecho ministra y nos jode a todos


----------



## Common_Deletion (12 Jul 2022)

1 euro = 1.0011 dólares 

Que emoción ya no queda nada para que el euro esté por debajo del dólar!


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Sí
> Una se ha hecho ministra y nos jode a todos



como no te montes unos pisos de prespitucion te veo en al jubilacion eutanasiado por ir a urjencias


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> 1 euro = 1.0011 dólares
> 
> Que emoción ya no queda nada para que el euro esté por debajo del dólar!



sea cual sea la postura el dólar siempre da pol culo


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como no te montes unos pisos de prespitucion te veo en al jubilacion eutanasiado por ir a urjencias



Me ves a mí y a todos.

Que no soy especial


----------



## Antiparras (13 Jul 2022)

El banco central de canadá ha subido tipos hoy al 2,5%, el 1 de junio decidió subirlos al 1,5%, así que en mes y medio le ha metido un punto mas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2022)

Singapur se queda sin pollos,,seguramente porque venian de ucrania


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Singapur se queda sin pollos,,seguramente porque venian de ucrania



Mientras no se queden sin pollas...


----------



## Descampo (16 Jul 2022)

Todo esto empezó el día que al primer cantinero se le ocurrió echarle agua al vino y los demás, en vez de colgarlo en la plaza, pensaron, ¡coño, que buena idea !


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

* Willow Patriot * @Willow_Patriot  6 minutes ago



 

gaslightig de actor pedo biden en arabia saudi

Ni alfombra roja le sacaron. le sacaron la que tienen para los gualtrapillas

una del leory merlin​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

incursor dijo:


> tengo la impresion de que no te cae bien.



pues Zelenskyesta haciendo un excelente trabajo

​

 
el japones no ha dimitido. ha sido Shinzo Abe (el ex presidente ) pero uso el meme de todas formas









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

Volodymyr Zelensky : el Liquidador | el Resignador | El Dimisior de las Estepas Ucranianas. pics de presidentes dimitidos que ha tocado (colin rivas)
el no hace un track resignations.
el de la la mano a quien quien quiere dimitir. y se lo carga 
Vienen más este mes

t.me/colinrivas/23529
Jul 16 at 21:18











Noticia: - Volodymyr Zelensky : el Liquidador | el Resignador | El Dimisior de las Estepas Ucranianas. pics de presidentes dimitidos que ha tocado (colin rivas)


Volodymyr Zelensky : el Liquidador | el Resignador | El Dimisior de las Estepas Ucranianas. pics de presidentes dimitidos que ha tocado (colin rivas) el no hace un track resignations. el de la la mano a quien quien quiere dimitar. y se lo carga Vienen más este mes t.me/colinrivas/23529...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

*"We Are Not Slaves": Farmers In Italy, Spain, & Poland Join Dutch Protests*





by Tyler Durden
Saturday, Jul 16, 2022 - 08:00 PM
Farmers in Italy, Spain and Poland have *joined Dutch farmers *in protest of 'green' government regulations that will decimate the industry by forcing them to reduce their use of nitrogen fertilizer compounds.
"*We are not slaves, we are farmers*," said Italian farmers, who drove tractors through the streets of Milan and blocked city traffic_. _


> Italian farmers hit Milan with the message: "We are not slaves, we are farmers!"
> 
> Still the media turn a blind eye. pic.twitter.com/Yt3C9qeY6A
> — Tony (@mrtdogg_) July 15, 2022



According to the _Morning Star_, "Italian farmers face an imminent crisis due to a severe drought that has seen a third of agricultural produce placed at risk."


> _The country’s agricultural minister Steafano Patuanelli told parliament earlier this week that *Italy faces a further 40 per cent loss of water resources in the coming decades.
> Farmers say they have lost around €3 billion as a result of the emergency* and are being hit hard by rising fuel prices with costs rocketing as a result of the conflict in Ukraine._





> Italian farmers rise up in Milan and block city traffic: "We are not slaves, we are farmers!" pic.twitter.com/g89CmXYV4A
> — RadioGenova (@RadioGenova) July 15, 2022



In Spain, farmers in Badajoz, Granada and Albacete paraded their tractors down the street in solidarity with the foreign farmers, as well as *national protests at home over a lack of food and gasoline*, according to _EuroWeekly News._


> Agricultores Españoles en Badajoz, Granada, Albacete... Manifestándose para proteger su modo de vida y la independencia alimentaria de España (también te afecta a tí)
> Esperando los especiales de TV...
> #DefundEU#TheGreatResetpic.twitter.com/aHf6yOUzWB
> — Free ☣ (@FredTheReez) July 15, 2022



And in *Poland, farmers came to Warsaw* last weekend to protest against inflation and other government actions.


> #BREAKING #POLAND
> 
> POLAND :#VIDEO MASSIVE PROTESTS OF POLISH FARMERS IN WARSAW!
> 
> ...



The protests have led to *empty supermarket shelves in the Netherlands*, as tractors and other agricultural machinery have blocked warehouses, preventing their shipment - a move which Prime Minister Mark Rutte has mobilized state police against in an attempted crackdown.
In short:


> My thoughts while bailing silage ,Farmers of World unite .#FarmingMatters pic.twitter.com/MUKm0tEGt6
> — Gareth Wyn Jones (@1GarethWynJones) July 7, 2022



371


----------



## Salamander (19 Jul 2022)

vbw Studie zur Erdgasabhängigkeit der deutschen Industrie


Ein kurzfristiger Stopp von russischen Erdgas-Importen würde zu Einbußen der deutschen Wirtschaftsleistung von insgesamt 12,7 Prozent führen.




www.vbw-bayern.de





*Detener las entregas de gas ruso cuesta el 12,7 por ciento de la producción económica alemana / Brossardt: "Pérdida de valor agregado de 193 mil millones de euros, hasta 5,6 millones de empleos afectados"*

Un cese a corto plazo de las importaciones de gas natural ruso daría como resultado *una caída total del 12,7 por ciento en la producción económica alemana* . Así lo demuestra un estudio de la vbw – Asociación de la Economía Bávara e. V. “El final abrupto de las importaciones de gas ruso también tendría un impacto significativo en la fuerza laboral en Alemania. Aritméticamente, alrededor de *5,6 millones de puestos* de trabajo se verían afectados por las consecuencias”, dice el director ejecutivo de vbw, Bertram Brossardt.

El estudio "Consecuencias de una interrupción en el suministro de gas ruso para la industria alemana", que Prognos AG elaboró para vbw, muestra efectos económicos negativos basados en una falla de suministro a partir de julio de 2022. A diferencia de estudios anteriores sobre los efectos económicos de un embargo de gas natural, los procesos de producción individuales se examinan desde un punto de vista técnico y se examina su importancia para los sectores upstream y downstream involucrados.

Según esto, no se cubriría *ni la mitad de las necesidades de gas de la industria* debido a las cantidades mínimas legales en las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas y el suministro de clientes prioritarios . El valor añadido de los sectores directamente afectados caería un *3,2 por ciento* , lo que corresponde a una pérdida de *unos 49.000 millones de euros* . “Sectores como la industria del vidrio o el procesamiento del acero se ven particularmente afectados, donde tenemos que asumir que la creación de valor caerá en casi *un 50 por ciento* . Lo mismo se aplica a las industrias química, cerámica, alimentaria y textil, así como a la imprenta. Aquí, las pérdidas de valor agregado *superan el 30 por ciento* ”, explica Brossardt.

Según el estudio, las pérdidas de producción también *acarrean consecuencias indirectas* que afectarían a la economía de Alemania y Baviera de un alcance aún mayor: “Los cuellos de botella del gas natural provocan efectos dominó. Estos afectan *a toda la cadena de valor de manera* sensible. En el escenario de estudio, llegamos a una *caída del valor añadido* de otros *144.000 millones de euros* ( *-9,4 por ciento* ). Las interrupciones en las cadenas de producción y suministro intensamente entrelazadas tendrían un *impacto aproximadamente tres veces mayor* en todas las industrias en comparación con las consecuencias directas. En total, existe el riesgo de una pérdida de valor añadido de *193.000 millones de euros* ”, advierte Brossardt.

Desde el punto de vista de vbw, la *diversificación eficiente* de la adquisición de gas natural debe promoverse aún más para una economía intacta y fuerte: "Los resultados del estudio ilustran la alta dependencia de la economía alemana del suministro de gas ruso. El objetivo debe ser la *independencia* total en el menor tiempo posible. En vista de los cuellos de botella inminentes, debemos usar el gas natural de manera específica y reemplazarlo donde tenga sentido hacerlo. Además, debemos impulsar con decisión la implementación de la transición energética. Con una expansión ambiciosa de todas las energías renovables, rebajaremos los precios de la electricidad a largo plazo y podremos liberarnos aún más de las dependencias unilaterales en el sector energético", resume Brossardt.

Puede acceder al estudio "Consecuencias de una interrupción en el suministro de gas ruso para la industria alemana" aquí: www.vbw-bayern.de/erdgas_studie


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2022)

Los PMI, ya dicen que hay contracción en Julio


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2022)

Pérdidas empresariales de grandes empresas:









American Express gana un 14% menos en el segundo trimestre... pero mejora previsiones


American Express ha presentado los resultados del segundo trimestre de 2022, unas cuentas que se han saldado con una caída del beneficio del 14% . La institución financiera ha cerrado el trimestre con unas ganancias de 1.964 millones de dólares frente a los 2.280 millones conseguidos hace un año.




www.bolsamania.com













Verizon gana un 10% menos en el segundo trimestre y se hunde en bolsa


Verizon ha presentado los resultados empresariales correspondientes al segundo trimestre de 2022, un período que se ha cerrado con ganancias de 5.315 millones de dólares, un 10,7% menos que hace un año, donde el beneficio neto fue de 5.949 millones de dólares.




www.bolsamania.com













Snap se hunde tras decepcionar con sus cuentas y anunciar que frena contrataciones


Las acciones de Snap se han desplomado un 39,19% en Wall Street tras publicar después del cierre unos resultados del segundo trimestre que decepcionaron al mercado. La multinacional estadounidense de tecnología y redes sociales dijo también que planea ralentizar la contratación a medida que se...




www.bolsamania.com













Batacazo de Twitter: pierde 270 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre


Twitter ha publicado los resultados correspondientes al segundo trimestre de 2022, un período que se ha saldado con pérdidas de 270 millones de dólares. El mismo trimestre del año pasado, el beneficio ascendió hasta los 66 millones de dólares.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## lectorina (23 Jul 2022)

Subidón de precios en carrefour desde hace par de semanas que mirase.
Más de 10% de subida en todas las leches, galletas marca blanca, levadura, girasol, algunos frescos... y tampoco he mirado mucho.


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2022)

El aceite de girasol baja de 3 euros a 2.70...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Jul 2022)

Perspectivas a nivel regional, en este caso de Murcia. Hay que entrar a leer mas allá del titular para que reconozcan que el asunto de Ucrania ha agravado un problema que venía de atrás.










Nueve de cada diez economistas esperan una recesión por la invasión de Ucrania


La inflación y los problemas de suministro empeoran las previsiones para el segundo semestre




www.laopiniondemurcia.es






_Nueve de cada diez economistas esperan una recesión por la invasión de Ucrania
La inflación y los problemas de suministro empeoran las previsiones para el segundo semestre

Nueve de cada diez economistas de la Región de Murcia esperan que la economía *entre en recesión por la invasión de Ucrania,* según indican las conclusiones del último número del Barómetro del Colegio presentado hoy. El decano, Ramón Madrid, ha destacado este martes que la guerra ha sido "determinante" para "empeorar" una __situación ya "deteriorada"._

_En este sentido, el 60 por ciento de los economistas considera que* el impacto de la guerra en la Región de Murcia s*erá similar al del resto de España.


El 51,7 por ciento ha considerado que es "probable" qu*e la economía pueda entrar en recesión*, el 29,5 % considera que las posibilidades son "altas" y el 10,7 % que son "muy altas", de ahí la suma del 91,9 por ciento.

En cuanto a la situación económica personal, el 48 por ciento *asegura estar en "igual"* y el 42,7 se ve "peor". (...)_


----------



## lectorina (27 Jul 2022)

El gas hacia máximos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Perspectivas a nivel regional, en este caso de Murcia. Hay que entrar a leer mas allá del titular para que reconozcan que el asunto de Ucrania ha agravado un problema que venía de atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una guerra en Murcia. .nada de valor perdido


----------



## Haliwei (28 Jul 2022)

Des de la pandemia ya subieron los precios, ya en 2021 fué descarado aunque mas cometido que éste 2022. Es lo que hay, estamos perdiendo mucho poder adquisitivo en poco tiempo, así que apañarse con lo que hay y ha adaptar las economías personales a nuestras necesidades. Tocará renunciar a bienes materiales sobretodo, la comida ha subido de precios, pero mirar la tecnología como está de cara, imprezionante. 

Hay que sumarse al carro, por ukraina y para joder a putim. Chupate esa.


----------



## Flipao (28 Jul 2022)

Bueno señores, Octubre era julio en verdad. EEUU oficialmente en recesión



Que alguien ponga el gif de Ron Paul porque la noticia lo merece.


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2022)

La economía de EEUU cae un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre y entra en recesión


Contra todo pronóstico, la principal economía del mundo ha caído por segunda vez consecutiva y ha acabado de hacer sonar todas las alarmas de la recesión. El Producto Interior Bruto de EEUU ha declinado un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre, según un comunicado de la Oficina de Análisis Económico...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2022)

*La inflación sigue disparada: el IPC sube al 10,8% en julio por los alimentos y la luz*
Los precios tocan su nivel más elevado desde 1984









La inflación sigue disparada: el IPC sube al 10,8% en julio por los alimentos y la luz


El Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) sigue disparado en España. La inflación parece no tener techo y en el mes de julio ha repuntado hasta el 10,8%, desde el 10,2% registrado en junio, según el dato adelantado publicado este viernes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## machote hispano (29 Jul 2022)

Ahora mismo rueda de prensa del felón, chupandosela en directo y echando la culpa a los fashas.

Posible adelanto electoral.

Tiene cara de que va a caer el meteorito.

Edit hora de moncloaca 12:20 pm

Edit2 12:50 turno de preguntas de perrolistos. Todo lo anterior para decir lo bien que lo hace y lo mala que es la ultraderesha.

Miente más que respira.


----------



## El Juani (30 Jul 2022)

*Habló el ex banquero de Vladimir Putin: “Rusia iba a derrumbarse de todos modos, pero la guerra lo aceleró todo”*
*Sergei Pugachev además aseguró que el mandatario ruso “es un mentiroso patológico. Miente sin ninguna razón. Lo hizo conmigo y lo ha vuelto a hacer ahora en Ucrania”*





Sergei Pugachev (Foto: REUTERS/John Schults)
En alguna época conocido como el *banquero del Kremlin*, *Sergei Pugachev desempeñó un papel clave en el ascenso de Putin hace 20 años. *Sus intereses comerciales abarcaban los astilleros militares, el carbón y la construcción, y *hasta fue senador en la cámara alta del parlamento.

Pugachev*, que en una entrevista con el _Financial Times _llegó a afirmar que *“personalmente llevé a Putin al poder”*, terminó cayendo en desgracia. Fue acusado de haber organizado una *estafa al estilo Ponzi *con un banco de su propiedad, acusación que niega. Se fue de Rusia y terminó en *Gran Bretaña *y luego en *Francia*, donde vive actualmente, después de que el Tribunal Superior de Londres ordenara en 2014 la congelación de sus activos a petición de Rusia.

Desde su caída en desgracia en 2011, *Pugachev no pierde oportunidad para lanzar duras críticas contra Putin. *Lo hizo por última vez este domingo en una extensa *entrevista* al diario español _El Independiente._

*“Putin es un mentiroso patológico.* Miente sin ninguna razón. Lo hizo conmigo y lo ha vuelto a hacer ahora en Ucrania.* Las bombas caen sobre objetivos civiles pero, en cambio, Putin dice que no atacan civiles”*, dijo el ex oligarca.

*Pugachev* también aseguró haber percibido ciertos cambios en la apariencia de Putin, en medio de crecientes rumores sobre su estado de salud. *“Lo traté mucho durante 30 años y y es obvio que veo algunos cambios en su forma de caminar y comportarse, *dijo. “Lo evidente es que *no está en su mejor estado.* Era alguien que se cuidaba mucho; que solía nadar durante cuatro horas al día; luego recibía masajes y le hacían la manicura y la pedicura. *Tiene solo 69 años y parece que ha cumplido los 90 años. Así que, teniendo en cuenta todo el dinero y los recursos de los que dispone, es probable que esté muy enfermo.* Hasta la gente que ha trabajado toda su vida en una mina tiene mejor aspecto”.

En la entrevista, Pugachev reflexionó además sobre *la obsesión del líder ruso con Ucrania*, asegurando que se remonta a la revolución de la plaza Maidán 2004 que derrocó el gobierno filorruso en Kiev.

*“Para Putin, se trata de un asunto personal, más allá del Gobierno o el parlamento.* Por aquel entonces es probable que no tuviera planes de ocupar o atacar Ucrania, pero* él lo ve todo como si fuera blanco y negro.* En un lado están Estados Unidos y la Unión Europa, a la que considera un apéndice de Washington, y en *el otro Rusia con la concepción de la URSS y su influencia sobre los países que nacieron en la era post-soviética”*, dijo.





Putin y Pugachev en una foto de julio de 2000 (REUTERS/ITAR-TASS)
*Pugachev, *quien fue uno de los hombres más poderosos de la Rusia de Yeltsin, también reflexionó sobre *el meteórico ascenso del líder ruso. *Putin fue, aseguró,* “una persona que llegó al poder de manera accidental”.*

“Básicamente estaba allí. *No estaba preparado para ser presidente y la idea inicial era que fuera un presidente temporal*, que aguantara durante dos años o máximo cuatro en el cargo. Solo los estrictamente necesarios”, recordó.

Es que los oligarcas que movieron sus influencias para elegir el sucesor de *Boris Yeltisn *pensaban que Putin sería un líder más fácilmente controlable, según Pugachev.

*“Si retrocedemos a cuando Putin fue elegido, la realidad es que no le conocíamos bien. *Y la elección era entre él, el alcalde de Moscú o el primer ministro. *De los tres, Putin era potencialmente la única persona que era más o menos leal y menos agresiva porque los otros dos los que aspiraban era simplemente a controlar Rusia”*, dijo el oligarca.

Por otro lado, Putin era movido por una ambición desmesurada. *Aunque su principal interés era “hacerse rico*”, dijo Pugachev.

“Cuando fue elegido como candidato presidencial, él dejó claro que lo hacía por dinero. *‘Puedo ser vuestro presidente; simplemente páguenme’*, nos dijo. El mensaje que transmitió es que podía hacerlo por un mandato y que luego era nuestra labor buscar a un sustituto. *La estrategia no era diferente a la elección del CEO de una empresa, en este caso aplicado a un jefe de estado”,* recordó Pugachev.

Sin embargo, *las evaluaciones de los oligarcas sobre quién era Putin resultaron equivocadas.

“Era muy difícil saber en el pasado en qué tipo de persona se convertiría Putin, analizar lo que ocurrió hace dos décadas desde el presente”*, reflexionó Pugachev. “En estos más de 20 años de reinado de Putin hay* al menos tres etapas*: la primera está centrada en su enriquecimiento y el de la gente a su alrededor. La segunda comienza en 2010 y se basa en mantener y consolidar el poder. La tercera comenzó en febrero, con *la invasión de Ucrania”.*

“En su proceso de acomodo al poder, Putin se apoyó en personas que tenían ese mismo trasfondo de la KGB y los colocó en los sectores clave para tener un mejor control sobre todo, desde las empresas públicas hasta privadas”, dijo Pugachev. “*Entre 2000 y 2010 quienes no estaban de acuerdo con este nuevo sistema, abandonaron el país o les terminó pasando algo”.*

Para la época en la que dejó el país, en 2011,* “Rusia estaba gobernada ya por la cleptomanía”,* según Pugachev.

“Eso implicaba que no había opciones de hacer negocios en el futuro. Fue una época, además, en la que los países occidentales se acercaron a Rusia y el círculo de Putin presumía de corromper voluntades en Occidente. Se impuso la sensación de que podían hacer lo que les viniera en gana y que había empresarios occidentales haciendo cola en Moscú. *Fue el momento en el que comenzó a construirse Nord Stream”*, el gasoducto con el que ahora Rusia mantiene en jaque a Europa.

A la vez, en Rusia la propaganda incesante basada en el *“sueño de reconstruir una suerte de post-URSS evitó que la sociedad percibiera la corrupción masiva y ubicua y que comprendiera que el país se hallaba en una estado bastante terrible”.*

Según el ex banquero, *los efectos de esa propaganda afecta ahora a las víctimas de la invasión a Ucrania.* “Los padres de esos soldados rusos que están cayendo en el campo de batalla no aceptan que esto sea una tragedia con el pretexto de que viven en un gran país.* Hay una población a la que le han lavado el cerebro con la nostalgia”*, dijo.

En cambio, los oligarcas *“comprendieron hacia finales de la década de 2000 que todo el dinero que habían amasado era una propiedad común. *Todas sus fortunas estaban bajo la responsabilidad de Putin o le pertenecían. *Hoy el sistema es como una cooperativa en manos de Putin y sus más cercanos.* Es como regresar a la revolución de 1917 y establecer que ese sistema es el que el país necesita”.

Aún así, según Pugachev la invasión acabará precipitando el colapso de Rusia. *“Iba a derrumbarse de todos modos, pero la guerra lo ha acelerado todo y el mundo está siendo testigo.* Rusia acabará desintegrándose en regiones autónomas más pequeñas como Chechenia, Tatarstan o Dagestan. *Y no sería necesariamente el peor escenario. El imperio romano también cayó y hoy disfrutamos de Italia”*, concluyó.









Habló el ex banquero de Vladimir Putin: “Rusia iba a derrumbarse de todos modos, pero la guerra lo aceleró todo”


Sergei Pugachev además aseguró que el mandatario ruso “es un mentiroso patológico. Miente sin ninguna razón. Lo hizo conmigo y lo ha vuelto a hacer ahora en Ucrania”




www.infobae.com


----------



## hornblower (30 Jul 2022)

El Pugachev sólo se retrata a sí mismo


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> El Pugachev sólo se retrata a sí mismo



Creyeron que habían puesto al pelele perfecto y se la metió doblada.


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Subidón de precios en carrefour desde hace par de semanas que mirase.
> Más de 10% de subida en todas las leches, galletas marca blanca, levadura, girasol, algunos frescos... y tampoco he mirado mucho.



y ni siquiera ponen uniformes sesys y escotados a las cajeras


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Ago 2022)

Rata caga hilo y otras doscientas ratas se lo adornan cagando incansablemente sus tonterías en fila india.

Resultado al ojearlo: Hansel y Gretel siguiendo el mvltipéich de conguitos de camino hacia la nada.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Ago 2022)

*No todos los países dependen igual de Rusia*


Europa arde por todos los costados este verano, pero Bruselas solo tiene ojos para el invierno. La UE, que depende del gas para mantener a flote una industria que sufre y para calentar hogares e infraestructuras básicas, teme al frío. Los números son los que son: En 2021 Europa consumió 604 millardos de metros cúbicos (bcm) de gas (un 15% del consumo mundial) y produjo 223 bcm (un 5%). La dependencia es descomunal.

Aunque hay muchos pequeños productores, solo hay dos países con capacidad de equilibrar o desequilibrar balanzas negativas como la europea. EEUU, que produce el 23% del gas global, y Rusia, que produce el 18% –el siguiente, Irán, se queda en el 6%–. El suministro estadounidense, sin embargo, tiene dos problemas.

Primero: debe transportarse en estado licuado por barco, lo cual es más costoso y limitado, porque la flota de buques metaneros y las infraestructuras de regasificación son limitadas.

Segundo: la demanda propia de los EEUU es también muy alta, por lo que los excedentes son muy limitados. De hecho, aunque EEUU produce más que Rusia, Moscú exporta mucho más: en 2020 fue el principal exportador de gas, con 230 bcm, muy por delante del segundo, Qatar (127 bcm) y triplicando las ventas de EEUU (77 bcm). Todas las cifras que se han dado hasta ahora son de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía.

Con estos números, es evidentemente cierto que Rusia tiene literalmente agarrada por el forro del invierno a Europa. Bruselas lo sabe y teme que Moscú, que sabe jugar bien su baza, corte el suministro cuando el frío aceche y la necesidad apriete. Los meteorólogos van a estar muy solicitados este invierno. Un par de olas de frío equivalentes a las que hemos tenido con el calor en el último mes serán capaces de dar al traste con cualquier previsión, incluida la formulada esta semana por la Comisión Europea, que ha pedido a los estados miembro que reduzcan un 15% el consumo de gas para hacer frente al hipotético corte ruso.

La cifra coincide con la ofrecida a principios de mes por el _think tank_ Bruegel, con buena entrada en los despachos de Bruselas. En un informe sobre el escenario del fin del gas ruso, Ben McWilliams y Georg Zachman explican que el descenso de las importaciones de gas ruso ha podido ser compensado hasta ahora con nuevas importaciones de Gas Natural Licuado (GNL), pero que esta sustitución «ha llegado en gran medida a su límite». «Menores importaciones desde Rusia solo pueden afrontarse reduciendo la demanda de gas de la UE», añaden, cifrando en esa cifra fetiche del 15% la reducción que Europa debería realizar para hacer frente a un corte total.

El informe de Bruegel, sin embargo, añade dos elementos que el miércoles la Comisión Europea apenas mencionó. El primero es la fragilidad de la previsión: se ha realizado sobre la demanda media de los años 2019-2021. Es decir, es una orientación; un invierno más frío obligaría a recortar en mayor medida la demanda. El segundo es que ese 15% es la media resultante de las reducciones –muy dispares– que debería afrontar cada país.





Porque no todos los países dependen del gas ruso en la misma medida. El gráfico que acompaña este texto, elaborado a partir del informe de Bruegel, agrupa a los estados europeos según sus interconexiones –cuestión clave para la península Ibérica, como veremos– y su dependencia de Rusia, y muestra en qué porcentaje deberían reducir el consumo de gas para hacer frente a un corte total del suministro por parte de Moscú. Se comenta solo: hay un mundo del 54% de reducción al que se verían abocados los países bálticos y Finlandia, y del 49% de Bulgaria, Grecia, Hungría y Croacia, al 0% de Portugal y los Estados francés y español. Conviene no perder de vista el 29% alemán.

«Nos ayudaremos los unos a los otros con los suministros de gas», dijo a principios de semana el ministro alemán de Economía, Robert Habeck. Una promesa bastante provechosa para Berlín, en este caso. El país germano, mano de hierro durante la crisis de deuda que siguió al derrumbe de 2008, artífice de la austeridad que llevó a Grecia al abismo y a Italia a una solución tecnocrática que ahora amenaza con dar paso a la extrema derecha, va a pedir solidaridad a sus socios europeos. Berlín, que prohibió la exportación de mascarillas a sus vecinos en los primeros compases de la pandemia, va a apelar al espíritu comunitario.

La tentación de pagar con la misma moneda no será pequeña en algunas capitales, aunque conviene no perder de vista que si sufre la locomotora, en este tren sufrimos todos. Las dos principales fábricas de Euskal Herria son alemanas. El test de estrés a la cohesión europea, ya maltrecha por mucho que Ucrania lo haya maquillado, puede ser fenomenal a partir de otoño. Y lo que ocurra en Italia lo puede complicar todo todavía mucho más.

De momento, el Estado español dice que no va a reducir su consumo. No solo es que Madrid, París y Lisboa no dependan de Rusia, es que además apenas están conectadas gasísticamente con el resto de Europa. La propuesta de la Comisión Europea incluye una cláusula para estos países en situación de excepción, a los que podría pedir que, en vez de 15%, reduzcan un 10% siempre que demuestren que ya están ayudando todo lo que pueden al resto de socios.

Cabe preguntarse por qué se insiste en que países que no pueden ayudar reduzcan igualmente su consumo. La respuesta puede ser simple –aunque no siempre funcione así, lo que deja de consumir un país lo podrá comprar en el mercado otro–, pero apunta al meollo de la crisis energética actual, que va más allá de Ucrania y las tensiones con Rusia. Como toda materia prima de origen fósil, el gas natural es finito; y sin Moscú, esa finitud aflora. La cantidad de hidrocarburos que se pueden extraer del planeta es limitada y, a su vez, impone límites a lo que se ha mal llamado crecimiento económico, que no es sino crecimiento del PIB, un indicador que haríamos bien en guardar en el armario.

Depender como depende Europa de materias primas fósiles que, además de causar la emergencia climática, hundirán la economía el día en que falten, era muy poco inteligente ya antes de que Putin decidiera invadir Ucrania.

Las tensiones con Rusia han puesto a Europa frente a esta realidad de forma brusca, pero hace años que se sabe que la producción de gas y de petróleo –a menudo ligadas– van a ir declinando, obligando a unos cambios que van más allá del desarrollo de energías renovables. Porque la simple sustitución de combustibles fósiles por energías limpias es una quimera. No sirve de consuelo, pero las viejas consignas a favor del decrecimiento cuentan desde ahora con la razón histórica: el plan presentado por la Comisión para reducir el consumo del gas es, en gran medida, una propuesta decrecentista. Nunca lo admitirán, pero ahí estamos.

Aunque no solo. Antes de sucumbir a la evidencia y reducir el consumo energético, Europa aboga por quemar hasta los muebles. La propuesta presentada por la Comisión dice muy claramente que cualquier fuente de energía, incluido el carbón, será bienvenida si sirve para reducir la dependencia hacia Rusia. Las renovables son una recomendación: entre petróleo y renovables, elijan renovables; entre petróleo y nada, petróleo.

El primer problema de este planteamiento lo asume la propia Comisión, al admitir que no es suficiente e insistir en que, pese a quemar los muebles, será necesario consumir menos energía –de ahí las recomendaciones de ahorro–. La segunda resulta evidente: si en vez de gas, se quema petróleo o carbón, las emisiones de CO2 aumentan. La asociación Climate Action Tracker advirtió en junio que la búsqueda de alternativas al gas ruso en los países occidentales estaba poniendo en riesgo unos objetivos climáticos ya de por sí maltratados.

Las tensiones con Rusia obligan a hacer con prisas un trabajo que debería estar haciéndose desde hace años. La transición se podía haber dado de manera democrática, pausada y con la voluntad de poner freno a la crisis climática, pero si una movilización general hoy lejana no lo impide, todo indica –y el precedente que marca el conflicto con Rusia así lo subraya– que será por las bravas, a destiempo, sin demasiados miramientos democráticos y sin la menor preocupación por la habitabilidad futura del planeta.


----------



## gabrielo (3 Ago 2022)

parece que España tiene unas reservas de gas para 80 100 años y petróleo para al menos 20 el problema es que España tiene un gobierno comunista ecologista con muchísimos tabus de todo tipo y mira que podíamos ser la solución para toda Europa incluida España .


----------



## -carrancas (3 Ago 2022)

este hilo le encanta al promotroll.




__





Precio del gas a más de 2000 dolares en la UE


Gracias por nada, politicuchos de Bruselas. t.me/intelslava/33930




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> parece que España tiene unas reservas de gas para 80 100 años y petróleo para al menos 20 el problema es que España tiene un gobierno comunista ecologista con muchísimos tabus de todo tipo y mira que podíamos ser la solución para toda Europa incluida España .



También tenemos tierras raras de esas en Albacete y Murcia..pero nadie quiere darle al pico y excavar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

Croadsaint de chocolate DEMIGRANTE del Alimerka ha pasado de 2.20 a 1,80


----------



## Rantamplum (4 Ago 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> parece que España tiene unas reservas de gas para 80 100 años y petróleo para al menos 20 el problema es que España tiene un gobierno comunista ecologista con muchísimos tabus de todo tipo y mira que podíamos ser la solución para toda Europa incluida España .



Parece que ? , Eso que quiere decir ? Que te lo inventas ?


----------



## Noksan (4 Ago 2022)

Las consecuencias de la invasión: estamos hasta la polla de la puta guerra, como del COVID, y los medios también por lo visto.


----------



## Alfa555 (6 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Croadsaint de chocolate DEMIGRANTE del Alimerka ha pasado de 2.20 a 1,80



Mismo gramaje ??
He observado que la bollería industrial cada vez es más pequeña ..... Como la consumo de año en año me ha llamado mucho la atención . 
Gente que la consume todas las semas me comenta que no se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Mismo gramaje ??
> He observado que la bollería industrial cada vez es más pequeña ..... Como la consumo de año en año me ha llamado mucho la atención .
> Gente que la consume todas las semas me comenta que no se ha dado cuenta.



Menos cantidad de chocolate en casi todas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2022)

Aceite de girasol hacendado 1 litro a 2.60...vamos bajando y banjando en este timo de Ucrania..


----------



## Decipher (6 Ago 2022)

Flipao dijo:


> Bueno señores, Octubre era julio en verdad. EEUU oficialmente en recesión
> 
> 
> 
> Que alguien ponga el gif de Ron Paul porque la noticia lo merece.



Biden se está marcando un Sanchez y diciendo que la definición de recesión es discutida y discutible.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Bueno el Brent bajando y volvemos a ver el 1,5€ litro en las gasolineras...otra vez sera niños-rata...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

A chuparla magufosss...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno el Brent bajando y volvemos a ver el 1,5€ litro en las gasolineras...otra vez sera niños-rata...



Los croasints de chocolate hacendado han bajado de 2.20 a 1.80...


----------



## El Juani (9 Ago 2022)

*Las grandes petroleras europeas ganan 53.607 millones en el semestre al calor de la guerra de Ucrania*
*El alza del petróleo y la mejora del consumo explican unas cifras récord. Las empresas multiplican por tres sus márgenes de refino*




Madrid  9 AGO 2022 - 07:55  

La presentación de resultados del primer semestre del año acaba de concluir para las grandes corporaciones y ha desvelado qué sectores han sabido capear mejor un escenario económico y geopolítico tan cambiante como el actual. Las principales petroleras europeas lograron un beneficio de 53.607 millones de euros en los seis primeros meses del año, un 79% más que en idéntico periodo del año anterior. Esto en términos agregados, porque en el caso individual de cada una de ellas, la mayoría prácticamente triplica las ganancias de un año antes, por lo que fueron beneficios récord.

Esos 53.607 millones son la suma de los beneficios declarados por Shell, Total, Equinor, Eni y Repsol, que alcanza los 64.465 millones, cantidad a la que se han restado los 10.858 millones que ha reportado como pérdidas la multinacional británica BP después de provisionar unos 30.055 millones de euros debido al impacto que ha calculado tendrá sobre su actividad su salida de Rusia tras la invasión de Ucrania. Sin esa puntualización de carácter contable, los beneficios de las seis compañías habrían rondado los 80.000 millones, más del doble que los obtenidos un año antes.
Durante la presentación que han realizado las compañías, todas han reconocido su satisfacción por la mejora del negocio, pero todas han recordado que ésta se produce tras dos años muy complicados por la pandemia, la brusca caída del consumo, y el desplome del precio del petróleo. Esa realidad comenzó a virar a buen ritmo a finales de 2021 cuando empezó a ser una realidad la recuperación de la movibilidad y la economía. Pero, sin duda, lo que ha espoleado estos resultados multimillonarios ha sido la guerra en Ucrania. El repunte del precio del petróleo y todos sus derivados como consecuencia del conflicto y sus implicaciones en la producción y el suministro han impulsado las cuentas de las petroleras. Sin embargo, más que por el precio final que pagan los consumidores por los combustibles en las estaciones de servicio, las grandes compañías han disparado sus beneficios por su margen de refino.
*El cohete y la pluma*
En la multinacional angloholandesa Shell, ese parámetro, que se refiere a la diferencia entre el precio al que compra la petrolera el crudo en bruto y al que lo vende a terceros ya convertido en combustible (o ya refinado) se ha multiplicado prácticamente por tres.
Conviene matizar que se trata de un beneficio condicionado a su vez por la subida de la cotización internacional de los productos refinados en los mercados internacionales, muy superior a la del crudo la primavera pasada.
Y se consigue después de dos años de márgenes muy reducidos como consecuencia de la pandemia. Así lo explican todas las empresas del sector cuando se les acusa de trasladar al ciudadano como un cohete las subidas de precios de los mercados internacionales y, en cambio, ser mucho más lentas o reacias (como las plumas al descender) cuando se trata de traducir en el surtidor las rebajas del brent y las gasolinas en los mercados mayoristas. Gracias a su margen de refino, no es de extrañar que Shell haya reportado un beneficio de 24.775 millones en el semestre, un 177% más que en idéntico periodo de 2021, cuando alcanzó los 8.949 millones de números negros.
Otra de las compañías donde la mejora ha sido más evidente es en la italiana Eni. De enero a junio, logró un beneficio de 7.398 millones, frente a los 1.103 millones de un año antes, cifra que representa un 571% más o multiplicar ganancias casi por siete.
En el caso de la noruega Equinor, con unos ingresos totales en el semestre de 71.690 millones, algo más del doble que un año antes, logró cerrar el primer semestre con un resultado positivo de 11.293 millones, el triple que en 2021.
Total prácticamente triplicó su resultado, y obtuvo 18.460 millones de beneficio en seis meses, mientras la española Repsol logró un resultado positivo muy similar al de 2021 porque se benefició de la mejora económica registrada ya el ejercicio pasado. Una vez descontado el impacto de la guerra en sus cuentas, contabilizó ganancias de 2.539 millones hasta junio, frente a los 2.499 millones de un año antes. Cepsa ganó 841 millones, casi tres veces más que en 2021
Pero si hay un caso paradigmático, ese es el de BP. En los seis primeros meses de 2022, la británica registró pérdidas de 10.858 millones, frente al beneficio de 7.595 millones del primer semestre de 2021, tras provisionar un deterioro de sus activos de 30.055 millones tras su salida de Rusia. En respuesta a estos excelentes resultados, las empresas han reaccionado mejorando el salario de sus plantillas o elevando el dividendo, pero en ningún caso moderando o conteniendo precios. Las previsiones de cara al segundo semestre parecen no invitar a tanto optimismo.

*Ganancias ‘milmillonarias’ también en Estados Unidos
Exxon.* Si los resultados de las grandes petroleras europeas fueron brillantes durante el primer semestre, no lo fueron menos los de sus competidoras norteamericanas. En el gigante Exxon, sus ganancias del primer semestre alcanzaron los 22.950 millones, un 214% más que un año antes; en el que fue calificado como el mejor semestre de su historia y superó, por primera vez, los beneficios de Alphabet, matriz de Google.
*Chevron.* El otro gran gigante, Chevron obtuvo un beneficio de 17.550 millones, un 300% más que el mismo periodo del año anterior, ya que sacó provecho de la recuperación de la demanda y de los elevados precios del petróleo y el gas.
*Paradoja.* Los altos precios del crudo no siempre son sinónimo de mayores beneficios, ya que las petroleras también soportan el elevado coste del crudo que deben adquirir para los productos refinados. Ahora, las más beneficiadas han sido las grandes corporaciones con capacidad para suplir las paralizaciones de refinerías que se produjeron a raíz del Covid. De cara a la segunda mitad del año, las previsiones apuntan a un descalabro del consumo por la elevada inflación y la subida de tipos.









Las grandes petroleras europeas ganan 53.607 millones en el semestre al calor de la guerra de Ucrania


El alza del petróleo y la mejora del consumo explican unas cifras récord. Las empresas multiplican por tres sus márgenes de refino




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2022)

Menudo timo en el día..las bolsas de guisantes congelados de 300g las cobran a 1euro..pero en el más y más es un euro el medio kilo


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno el Brent bajando y volvemos a ver el 1,5€ litro en las gasolineras...otra vez sera niños-rata...



pero los sobornos las putas y la farlopa han suido, no?


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menudo timo en el día..las bolsas de guisantes congelados de 300g las cobran a 1euro..pero en el más y más es un euro el medio kilo



ya lo dije más atrás en el hilo, estamos en la era del merme vivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya lo dije más atrás en el hilo, estamos en la era del merme vivo



Los guisantes congelados también vienen de Ucrania..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

Aceite de girasol Lidl a 2.50


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

señores en septiembre cuando salgáis a la calle 10000 enemigos os esperan para daros por culo, así que salid de casa con todo el cuerpo untado de vaselina mentolada talante para que todo os resbale.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

La consecuencia de la que nadie habla:
Putas ucranianas 10/10 a precios de risa en la mayor parte de Europa ...
Hablo de fallarte a una rubia teen top por 50 euros u asi


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ago 2022)

A 1,43€ puse ayer Gasolina 95...ande estan los subnormales q vaticinaban gasofa a 3 € ?...supongo q escondidos planeando la siguiente payasada...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ago 2022)

A chuparlaaa....


----------



## thefuckingfury (11 Ago 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Pérdidas empresariales de grandes empresas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me nutre ver cómo esas empresas que solo quieren tus datos para hacer perfiles con fines publicitarios y otros se hundan. A ver si pasa lo mismo con las grandes, como Alphabet, Meta y Amazon.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

y digo yo como esta el mercado de futuros de vaselina?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Ago 2022)

Una distribución actualizada de los recursos minerales y energéticos en manos de los nacionalistas de Kiev y de los prorrusos:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Una distribución actualizada de los recursos minerales y energéticos en manos de los nacionalistas de Kiev y de los prorrusos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153637



De ahí querer quedarse todo al este del Dniéper por parte de los rusos y llamarlo novarusia


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De ahí querer quedarse todo al este del Dniéper por parte de los rusos y llamarlo novarusia



O de ahí la insistencia de los zelenskis por resistir en el Donbas, aunque sea una zona de población prorrusa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> O de ahí la insistencia de los zelenskis por resistir en el Donbas, aunque sea una zona de población prorrusa.



Proruss tras haber expulsado a decenas de miles de ciudadanos...pero bueno ahora esos prorusos son los que van en primera línea para que el ejército ruso no se lastime tanto..
La táctica escóndete detrás del moreno


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético?
> ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación?
> ...



consecuencia ......... los españoles pagan los acuerdos de su presidente que están lejos del interés de los españoles que es a lo que se debe. Eso se traduce en más impuestos, enfermedades, pobreza, enfrentamiento, deuda, crisis, crimenes, desesperación y frustración. Va a dejar un erial curioso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2022)

Petróleo ha bajado a 86 dólares


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Petróleo ha bajado a 86 dólares



Aprende a escribir: El petróleo ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Aprende a escribir: El petróleo ...



Se ahorra bastante con un móvil genérico androide...
El barril brent a 86 dólares...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Ago 2022)

Desastre inflacionario en la UE, los bálticos hacen pleno, la Kajas se debe estar dando cabezazos contra los monumentos de los T-34. Rusia y tal.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (19 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Desastre inflacionario en la UE, los bálticos hacen pleno, la Kajas se debe estar dando cabezazos contra los monumentos de los T-34. Rusia y tal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160101



Lo de Estonia es el equivalente a estar en guerra pero sin estarlo. Al final va a compensar meterse de lleno para intentar terminar lo antes posible..


----------



## RIFKINiano (19 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *No todos los países dependen igual de Rusia*
> 
> 
> Europa arde por todos los costados este verano, pero Bruselas solo tiene ojos para el invierno. La UE, que depende del gas para mantener a flote una industria que sufre y para calentar hogares e infraestructuras básicas, teme al frío. Los números son los que son: En 2021 Europa consumió 604 millardos de metros cúbicos (bcm) de gas (un 15% del consumo mundial) y produjo 223 bcm (un 5%). La dependencia es descomunal.
> ...



Este invierno, los alemanes van a calentarse hasta con leña. Ya verás, en Amazon van a subir de precio las calderas de biomasa y las chimeneas de leña.


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Ago 2022)

Los rusos apuran la modernización de sus aviones civiles. El SSJ New llevará motores rusos a partir del 2023 y el MC21 de medio radio, comienza su producción comercial.
Los europeos somos unos hachas, perdiendo el mercado ruso y, de rebote, todo el centro asiático. Los directivos de Airbus se deben estar acordando de la madre de más de un políticos europeo.









El Gobierno ruso declara la guerra a Boeing y Airbus | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


La aviación comercial rusa está sufriendo con especial crudeza las sanciones impuestas por la comunidad internacional a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania.




www.preferente.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Este invierno, los alemanes van a calentarse hasta con leña. Ya verás, en Amazon van a subir de precio las calderas de biomasa y las chimeneas de leña.



Si. El apocalipsis de que viviermos en la edad de. Piedra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2022)

La plaza del día no baja los precios ni a tiros


----------



## danilovix (21 Ago 2022)

Alemania se prepara para otro invierno de confinamientos, ahora con otra excusa


----------



## f700b (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando coño van a dar la orden los úsanos al payaso del Zelenski para que se rindan.
Nos están jodiendo a base de bien el chocho del biden


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Cuando coño van a dar la orden los úsanos al payaso del Zelenski para que se rindan.
> Nos están jodiendo a base de bien el chocho del biden



Ucrania está pagando todas esas armas con ORO...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

Las galletas de 95 céntimos de del Lidl han desaparecido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

La carne de aguja con más nervios que Almodóvar..sigue estando al mismo precio


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Ago 2022)

Firmo como minimo Euribor 2% 2,5% a finales de año


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Cuando coño van a dar la orden los úsanos al payaso del Zelenski para que se rindan.
> Nos están jodiendo a base de bien el chocho del biden



Yo veo a los gusanos bien acomodados vendiendo toda su mierda a precio de oro.


----------



## Rantamplum (25 Ago 2022)

El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída


El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## f700b (25 Ago 2022)

Ruina para uropa fin


----------



## p_pin (26 Ago 2022)

La firma de hipotecas sobre viviendas sube un 12% en junio, a su mayor cifra en 12 años


No se firmaban tantas hipotecas sobre viviendas en un mes de junio desde 2010. En el sexto mes de 2022, se han constituido 42.767, lo que supone un 12% más que en junio del año pasado, según los datos publicados por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). No obstante, el avance interanual de...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## silenus (26 Ago 2022)

Los 27 se reunirán de manera urgente para discutir posibles medidas ante la crisis energética


República Checa, país que ostenta la presidencia semestral del Consejo de la Unión Europea, ha anunciado este viernes que convocará un "encuentro urgente"...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## asakopako (27 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Cuando coño van a dar la orden los úsanos al payaso del Zelenski para que se rindan.
> Nos están jodiendo a base de bien el chocho del biden



¿Todavía estáis con lo que de por qué no se rinden?

La nación ucraniana no se va a rendir jamás, métetelo bien en la mollera subnormal hijo de puta.

*JAMÁS*

Algo que nunca entenderás porque estás ya condicionado a poner el culo. Pues mira, 6 meses y no se rinden. Te restriegan sus santos cojonazos por la cara.


----------



## f700b (27 Ago 2022)

Eres un niñato de mierda.
Que no tienes ni puta idea de la vida.
Cuantos años tienes?
Veo que solo conoces la versión que te dan los medios de desinformación y los amos.
Corre a ponerte la cuarta o quinta dosis.


----------



## kronopath (27 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> ¿Todavía estáis con lo que de por qué no se rinden?
> 
> La nación ucraniana no se va a rendir jamás, métetelo bien en la mollera subnormal hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Más bien se los restriega a las ukras el gambiano que se follo a tu puta madre el otro dia xdxdxd


----------



## Galvani (27 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> ¿Todavía estáis con lo que de por qué no se rinden?
> 
> La nación ucraniana no se va a rendir jamás, métetelo bien en la mollera subnormal hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



La guerra va a durar lo que quieran que dure. ¿Alguien cree que la mierda de Ucrania duraría en una guerra real? ¿Sin aliados y solo mandando armas que a saber si llegan a Pacos ucranianos? Hay que ser iluso. Es una guerra Paco farsa y así de paso con la excusa jodemos todo por apoyar a Rusia.


----------



## Galvani (27 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Eres un niñato de mierda.
> Que no tienes ni puta idea de la vida.
> Cuantos años tienes?
> Veo que solo conoces la versión que te dan los medios de desinformación y los amos.
> Corre a ponerte la cuarta o quinta dosis.



Estos se creen que Ucrania duraria algo en una guerra real.


----------



## asakopako (27 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> La guerra va a durar lo que quieran que dure. ¿Alguien cree que la mierda de Ucrania duraría en una guerra real? ¿Sin aliados y solo mandando armas que a saber si llegan a Pacos ucranianos? Hay que ser iluso. Es una guerra Paco farsa y así de paso con la excusa jodemos todo por apoyar a Rusia.



Para mierda tú. Las armas no están siendo decisivas en una guerra de trincheras. Lo que está siendo decisivo son los cojones que le están echando los héroes ucranianos. Que no se rinden.

que no se rinden, subnormal hijo de puta
*QUE NO SE RINDEN*

Algo que los follarrusos no entendéis.


----------



## kronopath (27 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para mierda tú. Las armas no están siendo decisivas en una guerra de trincheras. Lo que está siendo decisivo son los cojones que le están echando los héroes ucranianos. Que no se rinden.
> 
> que no se rinden, subnormal hijo de puta
> *QUE NO SE RINDEN*
> ...



vienes de poner el ojete al gambiano al mas puro estilo ukra?
xdxdxd


----------



## Galvani (27 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para mierda tú. Las armas no están siendo decisivas en una guerra de trincheras. Lo que está siendo decisivo son los cojones que le están echando los héroes ucranianos. Que no se rinden.
> 
> que no se rinden, subnormal hijo de puta
> *QUE NO SE RINDEN*
> ...



Vete a la mierda tu. Asqueroso. Ni idea tienes gilipollas. Metete tus insultos por el culo. Ni estoy con Rusia ni con Ucrania idiota. Digo lo que hay. Os pensáis que esta guerra no es algo político y que es cosa de honor. Pobres tontos.


----------



## asakopako (27 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vete a la mierda tu. Asqueroso. Ni idea tienes gilipollas. Metete tus insultos por el culo. Ni estoy con Rusia ni con Ucrania idiota. Digo lo que hay. Os pensáis que esta guerra no es algo político y que es cosa de honor. Pobres tontos.



Aquí el único asqueroso eres tú, que te permites llamar mierda a Ucrania desde tu virgendoritocueva. Hasta el más maricón de Ucrania tiene 500.000 veces más cojones que tú, sucia rata apestosa. Otro follarrusos que va de imparcial. No cuela subnormal hijo de puta, os tenemos bien calados.


----------



## kronopath (27 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Aquí el único asqueroso eres tú, que te permites llamar mierda a Ucrania desde tu virgendoritocueva. Hasta el más maricón de Ucrania tiene 500.000 veces más cojones que tú, sucia rata apestosa. Otro follarrusos que va de imparcial. No cuela subnormal hijo de puta, os tenemos bien calados.



Tic tac otro finde de mierda metido en tu cueva
Xdddddd


----------



## asakopako (27 Ago 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> Tic tac otro finde de mierda metido en tu cueva
> Xdddddd



El subnormal hijo de puta con otro multi. Pero la respuesta es la misma. A los recién nacidos de tu familia hay que estallarlos a pollazos. Cuando haces pop ya no hay stop.

Ahora ya puedes poner fotos de trenecitos, débil mental, que es lo que te gusta.


----------



## Escombridos (28 Ago 2022)

En Ucrania le están echando muchos huevos así que esto va para largo. 
La guerra no es sólo en Ucrania, la guerra es contra todo occidente, estamos en guerra, pero occidente está siendo cauteloso por el tema de las armas nucleares y sea puesto de culo por las amenazas de Putin.

Lo peor está por venir, vais a flipar come Doritos, os viene crudo, especialmente a vosotros.
El hijo de puta de Putin a dado un paso para el que estaba preparado, ha occidente nos ha pillado en pelotas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> En Ucrania le están echando muchos huevos así que esto va para largo.
> La guerra no es sólo en Ucrania, la guerra es contra todo occidente, estamos en guerra, pero occidente está siendo cauteloso por el tema de las armas nucleares y sea puesto de culo por las amenazas de Putin.
> 
> Lo peor está por venir, vais a flipar come Doritos, os viene crudo, especialmente a vosotros.
> El hijo de puta de Putin a dado un paso para el que estaba preparado, ha occidente nos ha pillado en pelotas.



no mas bien fue PUTTIN el que la cago pensando que esto seria como 2014,,donde la merkel OBLIGO A ucrania a rendirse


----------



## malibux (28 Ago 2022)

Pregunta:
Cuando hablan de que con esta inflación no conviene subir salarios porque eso acaba repercutiendo en más inflación, pero en cambio dicen que bajando impuestos se aumenta de la misma forma el poder adquisitivo pero dan a entender que eso no subiría inflación. 
¿Alguien me explica la diferencia? Nada de cosas genéricas de que una cosa es hecha por el Estado y la otra por la productividad del mercado y cosas típicas de Rallo, sino una explicación práctica y sencilla.


----------



## Escombridos (29 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no mas bien fue PUTTIN el que la cago pensando que esto seria como 2014,,donde la merkel OBLIGO A ucrania a rendirse



Putin entro preparado para todo. Nadie se mete en una guerra sin tener previsto todo, por ejemplo Putin se podía haber encontrado con una respuesta militar de la OTAN, de hecho sus provocaciones para que esto ocurra son constantes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Putin entro preparado para todo. Nadie se mete en una guerra sin tener previsto todo, por ejemplo Putin se podía haber encontrado con una respuesta militar de la OTAN, de hecho sus provocaciones para que esto ocurra son constantes.



Es obvio que puttin no se leyó la batalla del aeropuerto de donesk...ni tampoco se pensó que las sanciones sería tan fuertes...
Y de hecho atacar en PLENO INVIERNO es sinónimo bde pésima planificación o creerse musolini en Grecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Y 30 días para la cosecha del girasol..


----------



## Escombridos (29 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es obvio que puttin no se leyó la batalla del aeropuerto de donesk...ni tampoco se pensó que las sanciones sería tan fuertes...
> Y de hecho atacar en PLENO INVIERNO es sinónimo bde pésima planificación o creerse musolini en Grecia



Por desgracia las sanciones están haciendo más daño a occidente que a Rusia y eso Putin lo sabía.
Recordemos como antes de invadir Ucrania se reunió con todos los líderes mundiales, orientales y occidentales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Por desgracia las sanciones están haciendo más daño a occidente que a Rusia y eso Putin lo sabía.
> Recordemos como antes de invadir Ucrania se reunió con todos los líderes mundiales, orientales y occidentales



No para nada..quien sufre escacez de todo son los rusos...que literalmente tienen que quemar millones en gas por no poder venderlo ..faltan piezas occidentales.medicibad y una inflación del copón ..
Y Noruega se está forrando .


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2022)

Las ventas del comercio minorista caen en julio un 3,3%


Las ventas del comercio minorista han caído un 3,3% interanual en el mes de julio respecto a la cifra correspondiente al mismo mes hace un año. Lo hacen tras registrar tres meses de ascensos, ha destacado el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que ha explicado que corregidos los efectos...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## p_pin (31 Ago 2022)

Más presión para el BCE: la inflación de la zona euro no frena y escala al 9,1% en agosto


La inflación de la zona euro no encuentra freno y escala hasta el 9,1% en agosto, según el dato preliminar adelantado por Eurostat, la oficina de estadística comunitaria. La cifra supone un incremento frente a julio, cuando el Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) se colocó ya el máximo histórico...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Esto queda claro, pero das a entender que ocurrirá pronto cuando quedarán lustros, si no decenios, hasta que ocurra; al menos en mi opinión de enteradillo burbujo.
> 
> Obviamente, la hipoteca es una herramienta que puede servirnos a unos cuantos descapitalizados para adquirir bienes sin esperar a acopiar lo suficiente a cambio de su devolución más la ganancia del prestamista, el cual ha conseguido ese crédito a unas condiciones de intereses pactadas desde "arriba" y a las que solo tienen acceso la oligarquía de turno y ellos; es decir, la hipoteca de la vivienda (y por inclusión, la misma vivienda) es la forma de la que se vale el Sistema para esclavizarnos/someternos.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu interesante comentario lleno de inteligencia y sensatez :

- LA ESPECULACIÓN ( vender un producto por un precio imaginario que no tienen nada que ver con su valor real con la finalidad de enriquecerse ) es el equivalente a la USURA JUDÍA , que efectivamente les hacía ricos a costa de los pobres , porque el dinero que se gana de esa manera no es por producir nada sino por arruinar a otras personas.

- las ganancias en una estafa piramidal son sólo para los de arriba a costa de los de abajo , que atraídos por una supuesto enriquecimiento rápido, pican como en cualquier otro timo. La clave es saber el momento justo de vender esos activos tóxicos y salir corriendo. Como indiqué en la famosa burbuja de los tulipanes, ese día sucedió cuando en una subasta nadie pagó más que el precio anterior. Entonces todo el mundo corrió a vender sus bulbos ( que era una inversión a futuro ) y de un día para otro todo se derrumbó . Por eso se llaman cracks . como un palo cuando rompe . No son caídas paulatinas . son sin que nadie se lo espere. 
En la crisis del 29, todo el mundo pedía créditos a los bancos para comprar acciones de lo que fuese con el fin de revenderlas y ganar pasta sin haber producido nada . 
Cuentan que Rockefeller un día que su limpiabotas se atrevió a darle un consejo sobre unas acciones que tenían buena pinta para invertir, vendió todo porque se dio cuenta que se avecinaba el desastre. 

- la verdadera razón de la llamada segunda guerra mundial y la destrucción de Alemania, fue que el sistema de economía productiva versus economía especulativa, que en pocos años convirtió a un país completamente arruinado en la primera potencia mundial, podía derrumbar por completo el sistema del patrón oro que sostenía la economía judío/norteamericana y sus organizaciones supranacionales . Tal cual está pasando ahora con China y ellos lo saben por eso están a la defensiva. 

- el valor del dinero no lo da los ceros que Maduro imprima en los bolívares sino su equivalencia en algo tangible y real como pueden ser las mercancías o el esfuerzo humano por producirlas : los impuestos son 6 meses del tiempo de vida que una persona occidental, regala a las élites extractivas cada año. 

- Ni Marx ni Taylor , ni Ford ... fueron capaces de imaginar que en pocos años serían los robots y la inteligencia artificial los que sustituyesen a los humanos EN TODAS LAS ACTIVIDADES PRODUCTIVAS !!! TODAS !! incluso las de ámbito intelectual. Que los estados pretendan cobra impuestos por tener robots es tan absurdo como intentar equiparar una cosechadora de trigo al trabajo de 100 jornaleros !!!.
Por ahí van los tiros del cataclismo que se avecina. 
¿ no se cobran impuestos al trabajo presuntamente por la sanidad, la educación de los hijos y una pensión en la vejez ?
a los robots no les hace falta nada de eso y desmontaría todo el sistema. 

- aprovechando la coyuntura, los países árabes productores de petróleo que les sobra dinero y que no saben que hacer con él, sabiendo lo que se avecina, están invirtiendo toda esa pasta en el expansionismo de su civilización y su territorio ( como se hizo a lo largo de la historia ) la diferencia es que antes eran generales como Napoleón y ahora son ingenieros sociales y sicarios sobornados que ellos llevan a los gobiernos de los países atacados. No cabe duda que personajes como Sánchez son brókers que trabajan para el enemigo. Su nefasta gestión es aplaudida por sus jefes que en pocos años ha hecho más por destruir España que un ejército invasor y sin necesidad de tirar ninguna bomba. El reemplazo de la población de Europa occidental, es una limpieza étnica de libro como hicieron los ingleses con los indios de norteamérica.









Ya puedes probar Midjourney, la IA para generar arte de alta calidad


Desde hoy, la beta de Midjourney pasa a ser pública. Con esta IA puedes crear arte de alta calidad, y totalmente gratis. Aquí te enseñamos.




hipertextual.com










Todos los trabajos serán para los robots. Taylorismo, Fordismo y Toyotismo no previeron la inteligencia artificial e internet .


https://www.xataka.com/legislacion-y-derechos/esta-jueza-ia-sus-respuestas-parecen-bastante-imparciales-ventajas-problemas-sustituir-a-jueces-robots La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo. Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Brigit (31 Ago 2022)

Es largo, pero vale la pena leerlo entero.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (1 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Por desgracia las sanciones están haciendo más daño a occidente que a Rusia y eso Putin lo sabía.
> Recordemos como antes de invadir Ucrania se reunió con todos los líderes mundiales, orientales y occidentales




pero de verdad os creeis estas gilipolleces? 


da verguenza ajena la mitad del floro


----------



## Escombridos (2 Sep 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> pero de verdad os creeis estas gilipolleces?
> 
> 
> da verguenza ajena la mitad del floro



Ojalá llevarás razón chaval. Te imagino muy joven, milenians, es difícil de digerir y pensar en la que se nos viene.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (2 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Ojalá llevarás razón chaval. Te imagino muy joven, milenians, es difícil de digerir y pensar en la que se nos viene.




no tan joven ya


la economia estaba jodida de antes de febrero ya, rusia/putin es una piedra en el zapato, nada que ver con el cancer de gasto politico que llevamos desde 2008

en cualquier caso decir que las tercermundistas, y hambrientas rusia/china esta remotamente mejor que occidente es de descojonarse. Nuestra mayor crisis seria el sueño humedo de cualquier chino/ruso que no esten en el sistema de una u otra forma

algunos os tragais la propaganda tankie enterita y sin filtros


----------



## Escombridos (2 Sep 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> en cualquier caso decir que las tercermundistas, y hambrientas rusia/china esta remotamente mejor que occidente es de descojonarse.



Eso es precisamente lo que va a cambiar, Rusia y China junto con países sudamericanos y africanos van a cambiar las tornas. De no cambiar mucho las cosas Europa si que va a ser el viejo continente, sobre todo viejo y pobre.

Y creeme que me duele mucho tener que admitirlo, espero un milagro, que la OTAN intervenga militarmente y consiga gas y petróleo y materias primas para poder seguir fabricando, sin mencionar grano para el sector ganadero. Gasóleo y fertilizantes para que los campos rindan lo suficiente como para evitar hambruna.

En Alemania ya se habla de racionamiento, en Alemania y en toda Europa.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (2 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que va a cambiar, Rusia y China junto con países sudamericanos y africanos van a cambiar las tornas. De no cambiar mucho las cosas Europa si que va a ser el viejo continente, sobre todo viejo y pobre.
> 
> Y creeme que me duele mucho tener que admitirlo, espero un milagro, que la OTAN intervenga militarmente y consiga gas y petróleo y materias primas para poder seguir fabricando, sin mencionar grano para el sector ganadero. Gasóleo y fertilizantes para que los campos rindan lo suficiente como para evitar hambruna.
> 
> En Alemania ya se habla de racionamiento, en Alemania y en toda Europa.




uste sabe que pese a toda la propaganda y sobre todo pese a la diferencia del punto de partida la diferencia entre el nivel de vida entre usa y china no para de crecer?

en serio, occidente tiene problemas, pero lo de china/rusia no tiene comparacion de ningun tipo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Sep 2022)

Economia política de la guerra de Ucrania - Michael Roberts | Sin Permiso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

El DIA sigue subiendo precios y el Alimerka bajandolos


----------



## Rantamplum (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada..quien sufre escacez de todo son los rusos...que literalmente tienen que quemar millones en gas por no poder venderlo ..faltan piezas occidentales.medicibad y una inflación del copón ..
> Y Noruega se está forrando .



En Rusia el IPC de julio fue de -0,39, inflación del copón  





__





Tasa de inflación en Rusia, 2022


Tasa de inflación actual en Rusia: octubre 2022 de datos en comparación con los meses y años anteriores, descripción, estadísticas y análisis.




www.statbureau.org


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> En Rusia el IPC de julio fue de -0,39, inflación del copón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por supuesto...por eso tienen que robar lavadoras


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

creo que es el momento perfecto para lanzar el PCG Partido de Calopez y su Gato, arrasamos en las próximas elecciones, el sector de mujeres gatofilas es una gran masa votante y lo sabéis


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Sep 2022)

NEW - German Economy Minister Habeck can imagine parts of the economy will "simply stop producing for the time being."


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Sep 2022)

Crisis: - Ayer Antonio dijo que no habría restricciones energéticas


cito: los españoles pueden estar tranquilos, porque no habrá restricciones al consumo energético ni apagones, como dicen sin fundamento la derecha y la ultraderecha, así como sus terminales mediáticas. Y hoy, ni 24h más tarde, Úrsula dice esto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Virolai (8 Sep 2022)

Mientras tanto siguen las ideas de bombero, como querer topar el precio del gas ruso. Y EEUU (con Israel apretando) no quiere el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, que sería un gran proveedor de LNG para las nuevas regasificadoras que Europa está instalando. En fin...


----------



## Kolbe (10 Sep 2022)

Quizás lo que menos debería preocuparnos son las consecuencias económicas. 

Vale la pena volver a recordar que existe en estos momentos un enfrentamiento militar entre la OTAN y Rusia, o más bien entre EEUU y Rusia, las dos mayores potencias militares y nucleares del mundo.

Nos hemos ido acostumbrando poco a poco a la situación, el subconsciente colectivo intenta autoengañarse afirmando que es una mera guerra local entre Ukrania y Rusia, pero no, es algo que nunca había pasado en la historia de la humanidad: un enfrentamiento militar con el potencial de escalar y destruir el mundo.

Sí hace dos años nos explican de golpe la actual situación la mayoría habríamos afirmado que estamos a las puertas de una 3a guerra mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Quizás lo que menos debería preocuparnos son las consecuencias económicas.
> 
> Vale la pena volver a recordar que existe en estos momentos un enfrentamiento militar entre la OTAN y Rusia, o más bien entre EEUU y Rusia, las dos mayores potencias militares y nucleares del mundo.
> 
> ...



DUDO QUE REALmente los rusos puedan lanzar sus icbm,,,viend oel estado cutre de su encomia y ejercito


----------



## Antiparras (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Putin entro preparado para todo. Nadie se mete en una guerra sin tener previsto todo, por ejemplo Putin se podía haber encontrado con una respuesta militar de la OTAN, de hecho sus provocaciones para que esto ocurra son constantes.



Le faltó gasolina para los tanques y papeo para los soldados, también se olvidó de cambiar las ruedas chinas de los blindados, tampoco se acordó de que los aviones tiran bombas a voleo ahí a donde caigan, también se olvidó de que su ejército no tiene suboficiales, y se olvidó de la rasputiza. Por lo demás de puta madre si.


----------



## Escombridos (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Le faltó gasolina para los tanques y papeo para los soldados, también se olvidó de cambiar las ruedas chinas de los blindados, tampoco se acordó de que los aviones tiran bombas a voleo ahí a donde caigan, también se olvidó de que su ejército no tiene suboficiales, y se olvidó de la rasputiza. Por lo demás de puta madre si.



Esto no ha terminado y las estrategias de guerra aveces sorprenden y lo más absurdo aveces acaba siendo algo brillante.Esperemos que no.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Esto no ha terminado y las estrategias de guerra aveces sorprenden y lo más absurdo aveces acaba siendo algo brillante.Esperemos que no.



Pienso, seguro me equivoco, que esto no dura mucha más; Rusia es un país tercermundista y nada puede contra un pueblo que prefiere morir a perder la libertad y tiene el respaldo de la otan.


----------



## Escombridos (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pienso, seguro me equivoco, que esto no dura mucha más; Rusia es un país tercermundista y nada puede contra un pueblo que prefiere morir a perder la libertad y tiene el respaldo de la otan.



Si Rusia, China, Hispanoamérica, Corea del Norte y no sé cuántos países más se empeñan es la Europa dependiente la que puede pasar a ser "tercermundista". Ya no es la guerra de Ucrania en si, es el cambio que va a dar el comercio mundial si nadie lo remedia.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Si Rusia, China, Hispanoamérica, Corea del Norte y no sé cuántos países más se empeñan es la Europa dependiente la que puede pasar a ser "tercermundista". Ya no es la guerra de Ucrania en si, es el cambio que va a dar el comercio mundial si nadie lo remedia.



Que va, Europa prevalecerá como siempre.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (12 Sep 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


>



En estos mensajes en los que piden denunciar a los vecinos no meten a una negra?


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Sep 2022)

España duplica las compras de gas ruso en agosto y las importaciones desde Argelia caen un 34,8%


España ha incrementado en un 102,19% sus compras de gas natural a Rusia en agosto en comparación con el mismo mes del año pasado, mientras que la evolución interanual de las importaciones de esta materia prima procedentes de Argelia cayeron un 34,8%, según el Boletín Estadístico de Enagás...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

Las galletas de chocolate del Lidl cuestan 1 euro pero son más pequeñas ahora


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (13 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las galletas de chocolate del Lidl cuestan 1 euro pero son más pequeñas ahora



Cuáles?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Sí hace dos años nos explican de golpe la actual situación la mayoría habríamos afirmado que estamos a las puertas de una 3a guerra mundial.



Yo creo que hace tiempo que empezó, por lo menos 2-3 años.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cuáles?



Las que tienen una chorba pirata en portada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

Artículo del inmundo que dice que el alza de precios nos condenará a la comida basura...
Pero QUE GILIPOLLEZ..la comida basura es cara de narices...


----------



## visaman (14 Sep 2022)

de que manera influiran las perspectivas del frio invierno en la venta d e batamantas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de que manera influiran las perspectivas del frio invierno en la venta d e batamantas?



Pero no decían que había cambio climático?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

Insisto la comida basura es cara..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2022)

Nueva bajada..aceite girasol A 2.25..


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## visaman (16 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Insisto la comida basura es cara..



ponme un doner kebab con patatas fritas y una cerveza grande


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ponme un doner kebab con patatas fritas y una cerveza grande



Si recuerdo que estaba a 3.99 y ahora está a 7....


----------



## Spock (17 Sep 2022)

Putin amenaza con cambiar el sistema de pagos para ensalzar el rublo y el yuan (¿Caída del Dólar como principal Moneda en el Comercio Mundial?).


ÚLTIMA HORA | Putin amenaza con cambiar el sistema de pagos para ensalzar el rublo y el yuan. Rusia, China, India, Pakistán y Turquía siguen tejiendo el nuevo orden mundial en la cumbre de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai que se celebra estos días. Y atención, porque una de sus...




www.burbuja.info





ÚLTIMA HORA | Xi Jinping apoya a Putin: Llama a más empresas rusas y mongolas a usar el yuan.


Javier Etcheverry: "China y Rusia ya se han cargado al euro, ahora van a por el dólar".


----------



## Loignorito (17 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien ha notado también que productos como geles de baño, jabones líquidos y champús son menos densos que antes?


----------



## xavik (18 Sep 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> En Rusia el IPC de julio fue de -0,39, inflación del copón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que baje la inflación un 0.40% tres meses está bien, pero el que sea después de una subida del 8% en marzo y 1.56% en abril le quita sentido a decir que no tienen inflación. Por ahora no les va muy bien.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Sep 2022)

El invierno alemán según la revista Der Spiegel


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El invierno alemán según la revista Der Spiegel
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195551



Según parece toda Europa está como Berlín en 1945..los medios un poco sospechosamente insisten en eso..umm si hubiera algo especulativo como no se el precio de futuros de materias primas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha notado también que productos como geles de baño, jabones líquidos y champús son menos densos que antes?



No eso no.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Sep 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Cuando hablan de que con esta inflación no conviene subir salarios porque eso acaba repercutiendo en más inflación, pero en cambio dicen que bajando impuestos se aumenta de la misma forma el poder adquisitivo pero dan a entender que eso no subiría inflación.
> ¿Alguien me explica la diferencia? Nada de cosas genéricas de que una cosa es hecha por el Estado y la otra por la productividad del mercado y cosas típicas de Rallo, sino una explicación práctica y sencilla.



Porque estás metiendo más masa monetaria en el sistema para el mismo nivel de producción y capital del pais, por lo que estás metiendo dinero con menos valor y todo va a encarecerse más y va reducir el ahorro pero el Estado recaudará más y reducirá deudas.
Todo esto, en el corto plazo claro y el resto será más pobre pero bajando impuestos hay más poder adquisitivo para el mismo nivel de producción y capital de país por lo que hay más dinero para todos sin inflación pero menos para el Estado, que ayuda a aumentar el crecimiento económico porque habrá más ahorro y inversión pero al Estado y al sistema financiero no le interesa esto, porque los impuestos es un sistema de control social que te permite que los ciudadanos hagan lo que tu quieres, porque recaudarán menos y porque el ciudadano necesitará menos del sistema financiero para invertir.


----------



## malibux (18 Sep 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Porque estás metiendo más masa monetaria en el sistema para el mismo nivel de producción y capital del pais, por lo que estás metiendo dinero con menos valor y todo va a encarecerse más y va reducir el ahorro pero el Estado recaudará más y reducirá deudas.
> Todo esto, en el corto plazo claro y el resto será más pobre pero bajando impuestos hay más poder adquisitivo para el mismo nivel de producción y capital de país por lo que hay más dinero para todos sin inflación pero menos para el Estado, que ayuda a aumentar el crecimiento económico porque habrá más ahorro y inversión pero al Estado y al sistema financiero no le interesa esto, porque los impuestos es un sistema de control social que te permite que los ciudadanos hagan lo que tu quieres, porque recaudarán menos y porque el ciudadano necesitará menos del sistema financiero para invertir.



Pero el "meter más masa monetaria", sería únicamente si fuera una entrada exclusivamente vía impresora de bancos centrales a través de salarios de empleados públicos, ¿no? 
Si es el empresario el que empieza a aumentar salarios de trabajadores privados, será porque previamente ya ha generado más beneficios o porque decide repartirlo de esa forma.


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Sep 2022)

El gobierno cerrará empresas que tengan alto consumo eléctrico en invierno.


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Sep 2022)

*Protestas en Italia por el precio de la electricidad, ayer. Igualito que en Hispania *







----


----------



## p_pin (20 Sep 2022)

La balanza comercial de España más deficitaria desde 2012 (antes no salen datos)

No es de extrañar que sobrepase los -70.000 millones a fin de año, datos sólo equiparables a la crisis 2007-2012 (y eso sólo en el mejor de los casos)















España - Balanza comercial


Reciba en tiempo real el anuncio del resultado del evento: Balanza comercial de España y analice el impacto inmediato en los mercados globales.




es.investing.com


----------



## Nut (20 Sep 2022)

*Más problemas desde Alemania: registra una inflación mayorista por encima del 45%, la más alta desde 1949*


La razón principal sigue siendo la evolución de los precios de la energía









Más problemas desde Alemania: registra una inflación mayorista por encima del 45%, la más alta desde 1949


Los datos macro alemanes cada vez telegrafían una situación peor para el país y, por ende, para la eurozona. El Índice de Precios del Productor (IPP) se disparó en agosto mucho más de lo previsto por los analistas. El indicador registró un avance del 7,9% intermensual frente al 1,6% previsto y...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Sep 2022)

La que han liado por el tema de Ucrania.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Sep 2022)

Sabemos cómo reaccionan las bolsas trad el discurso?


----------



## xavik (21 Sep 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> La balanza comercial de España más deficitaria desde 2012 (antes no salen datos)
> 
> No es de extrañar que sobrepase los -70.000 millones a fin de año, datos sólo equiparables a la crisis 2007-2012 (y eso sólo en el mejor de los casos)
> 
> ...



La balanza comercial sólo incluye bienes, no servicios. En balanza por cuenta corriente no vamos mal, aunque está empeorando desde 2016.


----------



## xavik (21 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Sabemos cómo reaccionan las bolsas trad el discurso?



Parece que no les importa mucho o estaba ya descontado.


----------



## visaman (21 Sep 2022)

aviso para el op, gin tonic a 30 € en tres meses


----------



## silenus (21 Sep 2022)

Borrell convoca de emergencia a los Veintisiete para abordar la respuesta a Putin


Asimismo, Borrell ha apostado por «hacer pedagogía política» para explicar las consecuencias de la guerra, origen de las crisis económica a nivel mundial




theobjective.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Borrell convoca de emergencia a los Veintisiete para abordar la respuesta a Putin
> 
> 
> Asimismo, Borrell ha apostado por «hacer pedagogía política» para explicar las consecuencias de la guerra, origen de las crisis económica a nivel mundial
> ...



La Crisis mundial fue causada por detener la economía 2años por una gripe fuerte ..


----------



## _Zen_ (22 Sep 2022)

Faltan ALIENS...










Afirman que los ovnis están observando la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania


Los cielos de Ucrania se han poblado de ovnis según han detectado los científicos del Observatorio Astronómico Principal de Kiev.




www.clarin.com


----------



## Octubrista (22 Sep 2022)

Hoy el DAX (que es la verdadera bolsa industrial de la UE) está ya al 1% de tocar el mínimo de 12 meses, casi perdiendo el 17% anual, y eso que el euro está un 20% más barato (que haría más atractiva la inversión):









DAX 40 (DAX 30) | Cotización índice DAX - Investing.com


Obtenga información detallada en tiempo real sobre el índice DAX hoy, incluyendo gráficos, análisis técnico, componentes y mucho más.



es.investing.com





En fin, que quienes quieran ver los daños, que abran los ojos, hagan cuentas, y calcule la verdadera devaluación de Europa.


----------



## Bhaaes1 (23 Sep 2022)

*Los granjeros de pollos empiezan a echar el cierre: "Mañana empiezo a enviar currículums, la inflación nos está matando"*

El sector critica la escasez de las ayudas del Gobierno por la crisis de Ucrania: "Una miseria, no han servido ni para pagar un recibo de consumo eléctrico"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

Bhaaes1 dijo:


> *Los granjeros de pollos empiezan a echar el cierre: "Mañana empiezo a enviar currículums, la inflación nos está matando"*
> 
> El sector critica la escasez de las ayudas del Gobierno por la crisis de Ucrania: "Una miseria, no han servido ni para pagar un recibo de consumo eléctrico"



Primero el covid y luego que toda la electricidad venía de Ucrania...me parece que ciertas granjas solo estaban para pillar subvenciones europeas


----------



## Octubrista (23 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hoy el DAX (que es la verdadera bolsa industrial de la UE) está ya al 1% de tocar el mínimo de 12 meses, casi perdiendo el 17% anual, y eso que el euro está un 20% más barato (que haría más atractiva la inversión):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autocito de ayer, hoy ya el DAX rompe el mínimo de 52 semanas, camino de -3%:









DAX 40 (DAX 30) | Cotización índice DAX - Investing.com


Obtenga información detallada en tiempo real sobre el índice DAX hoy, incluyendo gráficos, análisis técnico, componentes y mucho más.



es.investing.com


----------



## Dado8 (24 Sep 2022)

Bhaaes1 dijo:


> *Los granjeros de pollos empiezan a echar el cierre: "Mañana empiezo a enviar currículums, la inflación nos está matando"*
> 
> El sector critica la escasez de las ayudas del Gobierno por la crisis de Ucrania: "Una miseria, no han servido ni para pagar un recibo de consumo eléctrico"



Pues el pollo es de los alimentos que más han subido, está claro que la guerra de Ucrania nos va a llevar a la clase trabajadora a niveles de 1980.


----------



## kronopath (24 Sep 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pues el pollo es de los alimentos que más han subido, está claro que la guerra de Ucrania nos va a llevar a la clase trabajadora a niveles de 1980.



vais a flipar con la que se os viene encima


----------



## visaman (24 Sep 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pues el pollo es de los alimentos que más han subido, está claro que la guerra de Ucrania nos va a llevar a la clase trabajadora a niveles de 1980.



pues pronto empezara la caza del gato proteina es proteina creeme


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Sep 2022)

Deslocalización y parón industrial en la UE






Ha empezado: la industria pesada europea empieza a pararse y a deslocalizarse hacia EEUU.


La crisis energética ha puesto en jaque a la industria europea. Muchas han tenido que reducir su producción, otras han cerrado porque no pueden permitirse pagar la electricidad o el gas tan caro, y algunas están trasladando producción a otros lugares, especialmente a EEUU. ArcelorMittal, con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

*contra meme de

IF YOU ONLY KNOW 
*


----------



## f700b (25 Sep 2022)

A cuanto tiene que salir el agua del grifo en Alemania?
Me hace gracia lo de que aconsejan las duchas de agua fría.
Estos higos de la gran fruta quieren que la gente muera de pulmonía.
Menos mal que no cojo transporte público. Tiene que ser curioso este invierno ir en un autobús o metro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pues el pollo es de los alimentos que más han subido, está claro que la guerra de Ucrania nos va a llevar a la clase trabajadora a niveles de 1980.



Los 80 fueron creado por los moros y el fin del petróleo barato...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> vais a flipar con la que se os viene encima



Si claro esto es Somalia y todo los alimentos del planeta vienen de Ucrania...


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Sep 2022)

*AGENDA 2030*


----------



## visaman (27 Sep 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> *AGENDA 2030*



y luego citaran la legendaria figura del malvado saboteador comunista y tal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lovecraf (28 Sep 2022)

Condoleezza Rice en 2014 sobre cambiar la dependencia energética europea de Rusia por la de EEUU.
Según ella habrá incomodidades pero resulta que en EEUU hay mucho Gas y hay que comprárselo a ellos aunque Europa sufra. Ojo Ali 2014 cuando se dio el golpe de estado en Ucrania y comenzó el acoso al Donbas por parte de Ucrania.


----------



## silenus (28 Sep 2022)

Orbán anuncia una "consulta nacional" sobre las sanciones de la UE a Rusia por la guerra


"Las sanciones no se impusieron de manera democrática, lo decidieron los burócratas y las élites de Bruselas, pero el pueblo europeo es el que paga el precio", ha dicho Orbán




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## silenus (28 Sep 2022)

Los talibanes acuerdan con Rusia importar a Afganistán productos del petróleo y trigo


Los talibán han anunciado la firma de una serie de acuerdos con Rusia para la importación de productos del petróleo y trigo ante "la dura situación económica, la pobreza y los elevados precios de las materias primas" en Afganistán.




theobjective.com


----------



## silenus (28 Sep 2022)

Bruselas reconoce ya que la Eurozona puede entrar en recesión por la guerra


Gentiloni ha justificado que la combinación de altos precios de la energía, la elevada inflación, el endurecimiento de la política monetaria y la incertidumbre "están poniendo freno al crecimiento"




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## visaman (28 Sep 2022)

visilleras cuanto te han subido la bebida en el bar?


----------



## Octubrista (29 Sep 2022)

IBEX a 20 puntitos de cruzar el mínimo de 52 semanas, y con un euro depreciado en más de un 20% desde entonces:









IBEX 35 | Cotización IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real - Investing.com


Información detalla del Índice IBEX 35 hoy (IBEX), con gráficos, análisis y muchos más datos sobre la cotización del IBEX 35 en bolsa.



es.investing.com





El DAX cruzó ese mínimo hace dos semanas.

La devaluación de Europa es galopante.


----------



## visaman (29 Sep 2022)

dentro un rato voy aesayunar uan relaxing cup of cafe con leche + barrita tostada de pan con tomate in te bar del pueblo por 2,50 € cuanto costaria esto mismo in the mayor place to Madrid?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dentro un rato voy aesayunar uan relaxing cup of cafe con leche + barrita tostada de pan con tomate in te bar del pueblo por 2,50 € cuanto costaria esto mismo in the mayor place to Madrid?



Ir de bares es de fracasados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

Aceite de girasol a 2.30, en el Alimerka..COMO NOS LA CLAVARON


----------



## visaman (30 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ir de bares es de fracasados



confunde ustec las prospecciones del estado de la economía real con ser un fracasado, ya que no vas al bar eres un triunfador?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Oct 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Condoleezza Rice en 2014 sobre cambiar la dependencia energética europea de Rusia por la de EEUU.
> Según ella habrá incomodidades pero resulta que en EEUU hay mucho Gas y hay que comprárselo a ellos aunque Europa sufra. Ojo Ali 2014 cuando se dio el golpe de estado en Ucrania y comenzó el acoso al Donbas por parte de Ucrania.



Ni se cortan. Es más, debe ser una de las mejores jugadas que han hecho los yankees, una guerra que les involucra totalmente, pero sin perder soldados.


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Oct 2022)

Wallstreet capitula. 
El SP500 pierde los 3600


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

Llegaron los turrones..
Los de la marca Dia más finos que nunca..pasan de 200 gramos a 150..


----------



## danilovix (1 Oct 2022)

La venta de motosierras aumenta un 30% y de estufas de leña un 40% en UK









Chainsaw sales soar as Brits buy 35,000 woodburners in three months


First, sales of woodburning stoves soared by 40 per cent. Now, it has emerged that chainsaws have seen a surge in demand - to cut wood for the stoves.




www.dailymail.co.uk





_'We suspect the demand is being driven by customers firing up their chainsaws to cut logs and timber for woodburners as many try to soften the impact of energy hikes.’_


----------



## visaman (1 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Llegaron los turrones..
> Los de la marca Dia más finos que nunca..pasan de 200 gramos a 150..



yo deje el dulce hace tiempo eso que me ahorro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

1 euro .solo porque es Navidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2022)

Azúcar del metadona 1.35 el kilo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

leche del cutre dia a 0,87,,,,leche en el alimerka a 0-75... luego los ganaderos se quejan y tal


----------



## visaman (6 Oct 2022)

vamos lo tuyo es un comprando me paso el día comprando los precios vigilando...............


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vamos lo tuyo es un comprando me paso el día comprando los precios vigilando...............



Como cuando cobre el número de infectados de gripe en 2020...que fue 0....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2022)

Bueno el girasol baja a 2,20..pero los del Lidl su en su arroz de 0,95 a 1,10...vaya con los arrozales de Ucrania


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Oct 2022)

Se dispara la demanda y el costo de la leña aumenta en Europa a medida que la energía sube de precio









Desperate Europeans Return to the World’s Oldest Fuel for Warmth


‘It’s back to the old days’ as demand for firewood soars due to gas shortage.




www.bloomberg.com




"Europeos desesperados regresan al combustible más antiguo del mundo para calentarse."


----------



## iases (9 Oct 2022)

Los futuros europeos de gas caen un 54% a la espera del tope en los precios


Los contratos, negociados en la plataforma holandesa TTF, acumulan una caída del 54% en el último mes y medio, coincidiendo con el momento en el que se empezó a valorar la idea de imponer la medida.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## JAC 59 (10 Oct 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Urgente | Se producen varias explosiones en Kiev


Los medios ucranianos reportan que se produjeron varias explosiones en el centro de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev. Según los informes, se produjeron entre tres y cuatro explosiones que se oyeron en varios distritos de la ciudad. "Se oyen cuatro explosiones en Kiev. También se reporta que hubo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> Los futuros europeos de gas caen un 54% a la espera del tope en los precios
> 
> 
> Los contratos, negociados en la plataforma holandesa TTF, acumulan una caída del 54% en el último mes y medio, coincidiendo con el momento en el que se empezó a valorar la idea de imponer la medida.
> ...



No es posible burbuja dijo que todos moriríamos congelados este invierno


----------



## visaman (11 Oct 2022)

se profetiza barra de pan a 5 euros como lo veis?


----------



## p_pin (11 Oct 2022)

La creación de empresas cae un 6,4 % en agosto y encadena 5 meses a la baja Por EFE


La creación de empresas cae un 6,4 % en agosto y encadena 5 meses a la baja




es.investing.com






Madrid, 11 oct (.).- La creación de empresas bajó un 6,4 % en agosto con 5.907 nuevas sociedades mercantiles encadenando cinco meses de caídas en tasa anual, aunque en un descenso más moderado que el registrado en julio del 14,4 %.

Según la estadística de sociedades mercantiles publicada este martes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), en agosto también se disolvieron 1.558 empresas, un 22,2 % más que en el mismo mes de 2021.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (11 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No es posible burbuja dijo que todos moriríamos congelados este invierno



1.Todavía no es invierno

2.La industria está bajando las persianas. Menos demanda, baja el precio.

3.Hasta 2024 hay contratos por encima de 100, eso nos dice que las expectativas son de altos precios para, al menos, dos años.

El problema de burbuja es que exageramos las cosas, esto es un proceso lento, iniciado en 2007, del cual no nos hemos recuperado. 

Recuerda, ¿quién se imaginaba en 2019 que íbamos a estar confinados poco después? Pq la gente se reía del Covid, era una gripe más.


----------



## iases (11 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> se profetiza barra de pan a 5 euros como lo veis?



Un mes después de la gasolina a tres euros , según vosotros en abril de 2022


----------



## El Tirador (12 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> La venta de motosierras aumenta un 30% y de estufas de leña un 40% en UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hacha y las cuñas son más lonchafinistas


----------



## El Tirador (12 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El invierno alemán según la revista Der Spiegel
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195551



Es que es increíble hemos aceptado ser la víctima propiciatoria en este sacrificio.Nunca creí que viviría para ver esto.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Es que es increíble hemos aceptado ser la víctima propiciatoria en este sacrificio.Nunca creí que viviría para ver esto.



Yo tampoco pensé que llegaria a ver un enjaulamiento masivo de la población con aplausos a las 20.00 horas y caceroladas a las 21.00...y ahora la destrucción de la UE.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (12 Oct 2022)

BASF, el mayor grupo químico del mundo, rebaja sus resultados por el Nord Stream 1 y anuncia ajustes


Anuncia pérdidas en Alemania y un plan de recortes por 500 millones




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Oct 2022)

Francia obliga al personal de algunas refinerías a suministrar carburante


El sindicato CGT, el más duro en la huelga, amenaza al Gobierno con “la guerra”




www.lavanguardia.com





Joder que octubre
Máxima nutrición


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

Barril de petróleo se desploma otra vez a 90 dólares


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Yo tampoco pensé que llegaria a ver un enjaulamiento masivo de la población con aplausos a las 20.00 horas y caceroladas a las 21.00...y ahora la destrucción de la UE.



Sirvió destruir la economía para parar una gripe?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Francia obliga al personal de algunas refinerías a suministrar carburante
> 
> 
> El sindicato CGT, el más duro en la huelga, amenaza al Gobierno con “la guerra”
> ...



Bueno las petroleras sacan dividendos épicos y no quieren ni subír el sueldo a los trabajadores...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno las petroleras sacan dividendos épicos y no quieren ni subír el sueldo a los trabajadores...



Lo trabajadores de las petroleras europeas que pongan una vela a la virgen todos los días. Son peor que funcivagos. Te lo aseguro


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Oct 2022)

Chevron sees LNG growth opportunity in Europe on strong demand- top executive


U.S. oil major Chevron Corp expects high European prices for liquefied natural gas (LNG) to attract a majority of U.S. LNG exports in the short term, a top executive told Reuters on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com





Todavía hay gente que no lo ve.
Las petroleras usanas se frotan las manos


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Oct 2022)

France joins Germany in accusing US of using Ukraine war to overcharge for gas


American allies in Europe believe the US should show solidarity amid growing pressure over high gas prices




balkangreenenergynews.com


----------



## weyler (14 Oct 2022)

2* mes consecutivo de bajada de ipc, parece que ya toco techo


----------



## kronopath (14 Oct 2022)

weyler dijo:


> 2* mes consecutivo de bajada de ipc, parece que ya toco techo


----------



## visaman (14 Oct 2022)

os parece bien diciembre para que me compre coche de segunda mano es un buen mes?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2022)

patatas congeladas DIA de mierda de 1,19 euros a 2 euros el kilo


----------



## NPI (14 Oct 2022)

weyler dijo:


> 2* mes consecutivo de bajada de ipc, parece que ya toco techo



Multicuenta defeca respuesta.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> os parece bien diciembre para que me compre coche de segunda mano es un buen mes?



cómprate un dron iraní, son más rápidos, baratos y fiables


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Oct 2022)

El precio de los futuros de gas se desploma otro 20%


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2022)

Sobre la inflación:
Los que dicen que "tocó techo"

Pongamos un ejemplo:

Si un producto vale 100 y *sube un 10%* valdrá 110 : ha *subido 10 euros*

Si ese producto que ahora vale 110 *sube 9%* vale 119.90: *ha subido 9.90 euros*


A eso llaman "tocar techo"..... cuando se habla de porcentajes acumulativos, cada vez se necesita menor porcentaje para subir lo mismo


----------



## p_pin (18 Oct 2022)

El déficit comercial se dispara y alcanza los 46.461,1 millones por la energía


El déficit comercial alcanzó los 46.461,1 millones de euros entre enero y agosto de este año, lo que supone multiplicar por más de cuatro el saldo negativo registrado en el mismo periodo del año anterior, según los datos publicados este martes por el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## iases (18 Oct 2022)

Depósitos de gas repletos: colas de metaneros en los puertos y el precio en mínimos de más de un año


Las temperaturas suaves y el regreso del viento contribuyen a relajar la presión en el mercado. La expectativa de intervención de Bruselas también aligera la cotización del TTF, la referencia europea de este combustible




elpais.com


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> Depósitos de gas repletos: colas de metaneros en los puertos y el precio en mínimos de más de un año
> 
> 
> Las temperaturas suaves y el regreso del viento contribuyen a relajar la presión en el mercado. La expectativa de intervención de Bruselas también aligera la cotización del TTF, la referencia europea de este combustible
> ...



Lo gracioso del asunto es que un buen porcentaje de ese gas entra por puerto es ruso XDDD


----------



## iases (18 Oct 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo gracioso del asunto es que un buen porcentaje de ese gas entra por puerto es ruso XDDD



El hecho es que han disminuido un 67% las exportaciones de gas ruso a europa , tenemos los almacenes llenos y barcos esperando para descargar.

El apocalipsis se retrasa


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> El hecho es que han disminuido un 67% las exportaciones de gas ruso a europa , tenemos los almacenes llenos y barcos esperando para descargar.
> 
> El apocalipsis se retrasa



Y ahora la India y Turquia son de los mayores suministradores de gas a Europa.
Y Arabia uno de los mayores compradores de petroleo ruso.

La cadena de suministros es la misma, solo que con intermediarios y luego ya si nos ponemos a ver las transferencias de barco a barco ... XD


----------



## iases (18 Oct 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Y ahora la India y Turquia son de los mayores suministradores de gas a Europa.
> Y Arabia uno de los mayores compradores de petroleo ruso.
> 
> La cadena de suministros es la misma, solo que con intermediarios y luego ya si nos ponemos a ver las transferencias de barco a barco ... XD



Claro que sí guapi

Pero no decía gazprom que moriríamos de frío ????????


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> Claro que sí guapi
> 
> Pero no decía gazprom que moriríamos de frío ????????



Cuando ha dicho eso?
Lo mejor es que os pensais que las cosas que decis que han dicho son las que realmente han dicho.

Dijeron que los suministros se pagaran en rublo y poco mas.








Greece Emerging as Hub for Russian Ship-to-Ship Fuel Oil Transfers


By Rowena Edwards, Angeliki Koutantou and Ahmad Ghaddar LONDON/ATHENS, May 18 (Reuters) – Russian fuel oil arrivals offshore Greece jumped to record levels in April, as sanctions on Moscow drive traders to find new...




gcaptain.com


----------



## iases (18 Oct 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Cuando ha dicho eso?
> Lo mejor es que os pensais que las cosas que decis que han dicho son las que realmente han dicho.
> 
> Dijeron que los suministros se pagaran en rublo y poco mas.
> ...



En 10 segundos de búsqueda 









Gazprom advierte de la escasez de gas a la que se enfrenta Europa este invierno: "Se pueden congelar ciudades enteras"


Alexei Miller ha advertido de las duras condiciones a las que se enfrentará el continente por la escasez de gas procedente de Rusia.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> En 10 segundos de búsqueda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repito:
*Lo mejor es que os pensais que las cosas que decis que han dicho son las que realmente han dicho.*

y me pones un enlace a la sexta, a ignorados por troll


----------



## iases (18 Oct 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Repito:
> *Lo mejor es que os pensais que las cosas que decis que han dicho son las que realmente han dicho.*
> 
> y me pones un enlace a la sexta, a ignorados por troll



Sigue así guapi


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2022)

Por 4 año consecutivo el mejor Turrón de chocólate de marca blanca .es para el del Alimerka...1.88 y 300 gramos


----------



## computer_malfuction (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## iases (20 Oct 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No entiendo la jugada
Mucho antes de que eso este construido no necesitaremos el gas ruso.


----------



## Alabama Anon (20 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> No entiendo la jugada
> Mucho antes de que eso este construido no necesitaremos el gas ruso.



Porque eres tonto.
Te acuerdas lo que te dije ayer de que comeis el mismo gas ruso pero con intermediarios?
Pues ahi tienes a uno que se quiere llevar su pellizco de ese negocio


----------



## iases (20 Oct 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Porque eres tonto.
> Te acuerdas lo que te dije ayer de que comeis el mismo gas ruso pero con intermediarios?
> Pues ahi tienes a uno que se quiere llevar su pellizco de ese negocio



Mentías ayer y mientes hoy. 

Esas transacciones de las que hablas no son más que una mínima parte ( insignificante ) del gas que llega a europa.
Europa consume 400 BCM al año , de qué cantidad hablas tú ?? De 2 o de 3 BCM ??????

Por cierto te recuerdo que es Putin quien corto el gas a europa y algunos " amigos" de Putin se le están jugando vendiendo nos el gas que Putin no quiere que llegue.

Y verás como esas instalaciones turcas de suministro de gas a europa no se construyen nunca.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (25 Oct 2022)

iases dijo:


> No entiendo la jugada
> Mucho antes de que eso este construido no necesitaremos el gas ruso.



 
vas a necesitar gas ruso hasta para cagar, porque la taza del bater se construirá con energía que viene del gas ruso.


----------



## iases (26 Oct 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> vas a necesitar gas ruso hasta para cagar, porque la taza del bater se construirá con energía que viene del gas ruso.



Si tu lo dices , guapi


----------



## visaman (26 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por 4 año consecutivo el mejor Turrón de chocólate de marca blanca .es para el del Alimerka...1.88 y 300 gramos



lo que tienes que hacer es un resumen semanal e los precios que así día a día cansa


----------



## CasaEstado (28 Oct 2022)

Veo mucho ignorante en este foro. Lo que principalmente vendía hasta ahora Rusia era gas natural. Todo el gas que se transporta por barco es gas licuado. La capacidad de Rusia para licuar el gas es ínfima en comparación con la cantidad de gas natural que produce. 
Montar plantas de procesamiento de gas requiere de tecnología y dinero. Ninguna empresa grande va a coinvertir con Rusia cuando se están retirando del país, ej, Exxon. Rusia por sí sola no tiene ni el dinero ni la tecnología. Y por si fuera poco el margen del gas licuado es mucho menor que el del gas natural. Europa tendrá que pagar el gas mas caro pero Rusia va a tener serios problemas para colocar su gas.
Esto no ha hecho más que empezar. En Febrero entran las sanciones secundarias con el tope en el precio del petroleo. La extracción del petróleo en Rusia tiene más costes que en Emiratos. Rusia necesita un precio por encima de los 80$ para ganar dinero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2022)

Y todo en el lidl ha subido 15 centimos literalmente


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Veo *mucho ignorante en este foro*. Lo que principalmente vendía hasta ahora Rusia era gas natural. Todo el gas que se transporta por barco es gas licuado. La capacidad de Rusia para licuar el gas es ínfima en comparación con la cantidad de gas natural que produce.
> Montar plantas de procesamiento de gas requiere de tecnología y dinero. Ninguna empresa grande va a coinvertir con Rusia cuando se están retirando del país, ej, Exxon. Rusia por sí sola no tiene ni el dinero ni la tecnología. Y por si fuera poco el margen del gas licuado es mucho menor que el del gas natural. Europa tendrá que pagar el gas mas caro pero Rusia va a tener serios problemas para colocar su gas.
> Esto no ha hecho más que empezar. En Febrero entran las sanciones secundarias con el tope en el precio del petroleo. La extracción del petróleo en Rusia tiene más costes que en Emiratos. R*usia necesita un precio por encima de los 80$ para ganar dinero*.



Un ejemplo: India compra a Rusia, y lo revende aun más caro a Europa:

_*Lo mejor de estas importaciones es que la India está haciendo un negocio redondo, pues el 20 % de lo refinado se exporta a su vez a Europa. *_









El negocio redondo que hace la India con el petróleo comprado a Rusia


Las sanciones a Rusia han provocado que el país dirija sus exportaciones de petróleo a China y la India




www.sport.es


----------



## CasaEstado (30 Oct 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Un ejemplo: India compra a Rusia, y lo revende aun más caro a Europa:
> 
> _*Lo mejor de estas importaciones es que la India está haciendo un negocio redondo, pues el 20 % de lo refinado se exporta a su vez a Europa. *_
> 
> ...



¿Por que confundes el gas con el petróleo? El petróleo lo está vendiendo Rusia con descuento, a unos 70$. En dos semanas se va a conocer el precio topado que se cree que estará entorno a los 62$-65$. El tope del precio se hará efectivo a partir de Febrero y el objetivo es que Rusia se quede sin apenas margen.


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> ¿Por que confundes el gas con el petróleo? El petróleo lo está vendiendo Rusia con descuento, a unos 70$. En dos semanas se va a conocer el precio topado que se cree que estará entorno a los 62$-65$. El tope del precio se hará efectivo a partir de Febrero y el objetivo es que Rusia se quede sin apenas margen.



Es un ejemplo, lo que cuenta es el método, de cómo otros países aprovecharán para estafar a Europa... donde están los tontos útiles de USA

Los ingresos de Rusia por ventas de GNL a Europa han aumentado en lo que va de año más de un 50%, lo que contradice lo que comentas en el anterior mensaje _"Rusia por sí sola no tiene ni el dinero ni la tecnología" _(pues ya han aumentado un 50%)

Las sanciones afectan más a quien las aplica (Europa) que al que se las aplican (Rusia)


_* El impulso sostenido de la UE para reemplazar el gas de los gasoductos rusos se ha transformado en mayores compras de gas ruso en forma de GNL. *_








Importaciones europeas de GNL ruso alcanzan niveles récord


Durante los primeros nueve meses de 2022, las importaciones de GNL de Europa desde Rusia aumentaron en un 50 por ciento.




gnlglobal.com





Y es falso que Rusia necesite un precio del petróleo a 80$... 
Según el viceprimer ministro ruso,* Moscú considera confortable un precio de 70 dólares por barril*, que es el nivel considerado en el presupuesto del país. 








Rusia no exportará petróleo a los países que no respeten los precios de mercado


El viceprimer ministro ruso, Alexander Novak ha mostrado su rechazo a la decisión de Occidente de fijar un tope al precio del crudo ruso, apoyándose en que "esto puede dañar gravemente el comercio energético".




www.lainformacion.com






....pero sí es cierto que España basa su presupuesto en precios del petróleo de 60$ pero.... está a 90$









España pagará una factura 'extra' de 20.000 millones por la subida del precio del petróleo


La escalada del barril restará cerca de un punto al PIB si se mantiene en los niveles actuales todo el año




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## CasaEstado (30 Oct 2022)

Por partes
La capacidad de Rusia de exportar gas licuado depende de las plantas que tiene en servicio No la puede aumentar la capacidad. No tiene ni dinero ni tecnología para nuevas plantas. Y la exportación de gas natural ha caído en picado.

*Las exportaciones rusas de gas natural por gasoducto a Europa caen a mínimos de casi 40 años*






Las exportaciones rusas de gas natural por gasoducto a Europa caen a mínimos de casi 40 años - World Energy Trade


Las exportaciones rusas de gas natural por gasoducto a la Unión Europea (UE) y al Reino Unido (UK) disminuyeron casi un 40% durante los primeros siete meses de 2022 en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021 y casi un 50% en comparación con la media de los cinco años anteriores (2017-21), según...




www.worldenergytrade.com





Rusia está vendiendo el petróleo con un descuento importante pero cuando entren las sanciones secundarias lo va a hacer a un precio fijo de entre 62$ - 65 $ . El margen que gana India por revender el petróleo no es un margen que viene por un sobreprecio que pague Europa si no del descuento que hace Rusia. Es un menos margen de Rusia que se queda India.

A Rusia no le va a quedar más remedio que vender al precio que diga Occidente por mucho que se queje. Mover el petróleo requiere de una logística y de unas compañías de seguros que Rusia no tiene. Se estima que Rusia necesitaría 100 superpetroleros más de los que tiene para mover todo su crudo. Ninguna naviera de occidente va a mover petróleo ruso que no tenga el precio topado. Ninguna compañía de seguros va a asegurar petróleo ruso no topado.
Además será la excusa perfecta para que China e India le aprieten con el precio. Yo lo haría y además le echaría la culpa a occidente.


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Por partes
> La capacidad de Rusia de exportar gas licuado depende de las plantas que tiene en servicio No la puede aumentar la capacidad. No tiene ni dinero ni tecnología para nuevas plantas. Y la exportación de gas natural ha caído en picado.
> 
> *Las exportaciones rusas de gas natural por gasoducto a Europa caen a mínimos de casi 40 años*
> ...



A ver... te lo pongo otra vez

_*Cita del enlace: El impulso sostenido de la UE para reemplazar el gas de los gasoductos rusos se ha transformado en mayores compras de gas ruso en forma de GNL. (fin cita)*_

*Los europeos han dejado de comprar gas ruso por gasoducto... para comprar gas ruso GNL (más caro)

Eso es lo que ha pasado hasta ahora, es decir: Inflación record y deuda record en Europa... y record de ingresos en Rusia*

Supuestamente el objetivo de las sanciones eran lo contrario...
Las consecuencias de las sanciones que aun no se han llevado a cabo, aun se desconocen... pero viendo cual es la "eficacia de las anteriores sanciones", supongo que pagaremos más, mientras Rusia sigue limpiando la mierda


----------



## CasaEstado (30 Oct 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver... te lo pongo otra vez
> 
> _*Cita del enlace: El impulso sostenido de la UE para reemplazar el gas de los gasoductos rusos se ha transformado en mayores compras de gas ruso en forma de GNL. (fin cita)*_
> 
> ...



El gas natural da más margen que el gas licuado a Rusia aunque el gas licuado sea más caro.
Existe una limitación física del gas licuado que puede exportar Rusia, necesita más plantas.
Es obvio que en Europa parte del gas natural ha sido reemplazado por gas licuado ruso pero eso se acaba cuando entren las sanciones secundarias en Febrero del año que viene.USA esta como loco produciendo gas con el fracking 
La inflación y la deuda ya estaban en Europa antes de la guerra.
Rusia apenas publica datos desde la guerra así que ya me dirás de donde sacas lo de ingresos de récord de Rusia. Y si los publicase no los creería. Rusia tiene tendencia a mentir desde que se inició la guerra.
Las sanciones están perjudicando a Europa. En vez de primero romper con la dependencia energética se impusieron sanciones sin pensar, lo cual no quita que a Rusia aún le vienen mucho peor.
Lo que de verdad ha hecho daño a Rusia en el corto plazo ha sido armar a Ucrania. 
En el largo plazo las sanciones van a tener un efecto mucho peor en Rusia y ya se empieza a notar, por ejemplo en la venta de coches en Rusia, que ha caído en picado.


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> El gas natural da más margen que el gas licuado a Rusia aunque el gas licuado sea más caro.
> Existe una limitación física del gas licuado que puede exportar Rusia, necesita más plantas.
> Es obvio que en Europa parte del gas natural ha sido reemplazado por gas licuado ruso pero eso se acaba cuando entren las sanciones secundarias en Febrero del año que viene.USA esta como loco produciendo gas con el fracking
> La inflación y la deuda ya estaban en Europa antes de la guerra.
> ...



Rusia no ha necesitado más plantas para aumentar un 50% su ventas GNL
India ya vende gas gnl a Europa, previamente comprado a Rusia

Putin manipula forex:







No lo dice Putin... lo dicen medios españoles, datos de compras desde España









España fue el mayor importador mundial de gas ruso por barco en julio y agosto


Las ventas energéticas reportan a Moscú 154.000 millones de euros desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, según los datos del centro de estudios CREA




elpais.com













España duplica las compras de gas ruso en agosto y las importaciones desde Argelia caen un 34,8%


Estados Unidos se mantiene como el principal proveedor y el gas natural que llega desde Francia aumentó en...




www.europapress.es













Sánchez financia a Putin: España compra a Rusia el doble de gas que en 2021 pese a las exigencias de la UE


Sánchez ha convertido a un país -Rusia- que nunca lo fue, en proveedor estratégico de gas natural mientras bombardea Ucrania.




www.libremercado.com













La rusa Gazprom logra un beneficio récord y augura un resultado "impresionante" a final de año


El gigante del gas ruso, obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido récord de 6.942 millones de euros en el tercer trimestre del año.




www.libremercado.com













Gazprom alcanza récord de beneficios y ofrece pagar dividendos por primera vez


La gasista rusa propone pagar un beneficio dividendo provisional de 0,87 euros por acción tras obtener beneficios por un total de 40.860 millones de euros por el alto precio del gas y pese a las sanciones.




www.lainformacion.com













La rusa Gazprom obtuvo un beneficio récord de casi 27.400 millones en el 2021


La compañía atribuye las ganancias al incremento de los precios del gas y el petróleo a causa de la demanda y escasez de oferta



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## CasaEstado (30 Oct 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Rusia no ha necesitado más plantas para aumentar un 50% su ventas GNL
> India ya vende gas gnl a Europa, previamente comprado a Rusia
> 
> Putin manipula forex:
> ...



Pero a ver si vendes 10 de gas natural y 1 de gas licuado y bajas a la mitad el gas natural y duplicas el gas licuado acabas vendiendo 6,5 en vez de los 11 que vendías antes.

Poder enviar gas natural por una tubería era una ventaja para Rusia (mayor margen y no necesita transformación) y para Europa porque lo compraba más barato.

Gazprom cotizaba hace seis meses a 335 y ahora lo hace a 198. Esa cotización no parece reflejar los beneficios de récord que comentas. Y eso sabiendo que Putin está manipulando los precios como bien dices.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (2 Nov 2022)

Ya llevamos 46.000 negocios cerrados por los altos precios de la energía. 









Las facturas de luz y gas hunden los negocios: más de 46.000 empresas cerradas en 8 meses


Pablo echa el cierre ante la escalada de costes energéticos y, sobre todo, la incertidumbre de lo que vendrá. "El gasoil estaba a 0,40 ó 0,50 y ahor




www.telecinco.es


----------



## visaman (2 Nov 2022)

todo sube escandalosamente de precio y no te ponen cajeras sexys para amortiguar la mala leche serán cabrones


----------



## waukegan (5 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> En el largo plazo las sanciones van a tener un efecto mucho peor en Rusia y ya se empieza a notar, por ejemplo en la venta de coches en Rusia, que ha caído en picado.



Mientras sigan entrando divisas en Rusia, esta va a sustituir importaciones. En vez de comprar coches europeos, comprarán coches chinos o Tatas, o comprará coches europeos pero vía cualquier país tercero.

Las sanciones ni funcionan ni van a funcionar porque sencillamente la inmensa mayor parte de la población mundial, no las secunda.

Sinceramente no entiendo como las sanciones van a tener "un efecto mucho peor en Rusia". Tal vez puedas desarrollar esa idea un poco más explicando cómo las sanciones van a perjudicar a Rusia, qué productos no va a poder sustituir con importaciones chinas o indias, y qué productos europeos o americanos no va a poder importar vía terceros países cuando China o India no puedan sustituirlos.


----------



## CasaEstado (5 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mientras sigan entrando divisas en Rusia, esta va a sustituir importaciones. En vez de comprar coches europeos, comprarán coches chinos o Tatas, o comprará coches europeos pero vía cualquier país tercero.
> 
> Las sanciones ni funcionan ni van a funcionar porque sencillamente la inmensa mayor parte de la población mundial, no las secunda.
> 
> Sinceramente no entiendo como las sanciones van a tener "un efecto mucho peor en Rusia". Tal vez puedas desarrollar esa idea un poco más explicando cómo las sanciones van a perjudicar a Rusia, qué productos no va a poder sustituir con importaciones chinas o indias, y qué productos europeos o americanos no va a poder importar vía terceros países cuando China o India no puedan sustituirlos.



Bonito ejemplo has elegido. Las importaciones en automoción han caído un 64% y los precios de los coches casi se han triplicado. Eso si ahora te lo tienes que comprar sin ABS y sin airbag. A ver quien se va a gastar esa pasta para comprar un coche de los 80.






En cuanto a realizar importaciones a través de terceros ya veremos quien se atreve, Quien lo haga se enfrenta a sanciones secundarias. 
Fíjate como estará el tema que han pillado a rusos robando cámaras de velocidad en Finlandia para poder construir sus drones. También les han pillado robando motores. Si tienen problemas con el equipamiento militar imagínate con el civil.


----------



## waukegan (5 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> En cuanto a realizar importaciones a través de terceros ya veremos quien se atreve, Quien lo haga se enfrenta a sanciones secundarias.



Si China decide vender BMWs, que va hacer Alemania, ¿dejar de vender BMW a China? Lógico para sus intereses no sería, pero capaces son, han enloquecido por completo.

En otro rubro, el de los productos farmacéuticos, se suponía que iba a ser el gran colapso de los hospitales rusos, y ¿que ha ocurrido? Que compran medicamentos fabricados en India, la cual no reconoce las patentes en medicamentos. Total, ya no tienen nada que perder. ¿Estamos viendo embargos a India, que encima ha sido la vía de salida para muchos de los hidrocarburos rusos?.

Es ridículo, las restricciones al comercio nunca han funcionado y siempre han sido contraproducentes para quien las imponía.


----------



## -carrancas (6 Nov 2022)

46.000 empresas cerradas por el precio del gas... El problema no es que falte, es el precio.


Toda la purria pro anglo del foro celebrando que hay reservas de gas del 80%... cuando el problema no es la cantidad, sino el precio. Con cada vez más empresas cerradas y particulares que no pueden pagarlo, normal que haya reservas. Consecuencias de ser peones sacrificables sin decisión en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Si China decide vender BMWs, que va hacer Alemania, ¿dejar de vender BMW a China? Lógico para sus intereses no sería, pero capaces son, han enloquecido por completo.
> 
> En otro rubro, el de los productos farmacéuticos, se suponía que iba a ser el gran colapso de los hospitales rusos, y ¿que ha ocurrido? Que compran medicamentos fabricados en India, la cual no reconoce las patentes en medicamentos. Total, ya no tienen nada que perder. ¿Estamos viendo embargos a India, que encima ha sido la vía de salida para muchos de los hidrocarburos rusos?.
> 
> Es ridículo, las restricciones al comercio nunca han funcionado y siempre han sido contraproducentes para quien las imponía.



El problema es que el petróleo ruso se vende a la India con descuento..y los rusos necesitan inversión para mantener los pozos..y encima los petroleros necesitan pólizas de seguros..que son inglesas mayoritariamente...vamos salvo chinorris nadie va a querer transportar Petroleo ruso...
Y lo de movilizar masa laboral a Ucrania..pues malo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (7 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Bonito ejemplo has elegido. Las importaciones en automoción han caído un 64% y los precios de los coches casi se han triplicado. Eso si ahora te lo tienes que comprar sin ABS y sin airbag. A ver quien se va a gastar esa pasta para comprar un coche de los 80.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251438
> 
> 
> ...



Datos bastante desactualizados de hace 7 meses.
De hehco acaba de salir al mercado el primer coche electrico ruso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Datos bastante desactualizados de hace 7 meses.
> De hehco acaba de salir al mercado el primer coche electrico ruso.



Coche que ningún ruso podrá comprar ya que estará palmando en Ucrania


----------



## Alabama Anon (7 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Coche que ningún ruso podrá comprar ya que estará palmando en Ucrania


----------



## CasaEstado (7 Nov 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Datos bastante desactualizados de hace 7 meses.
> De hehco acaba de salir al mercado el primer coche electrico ruso.



Si algo he oído. Sin airbag ni ABS. El motor me imagino que lo sacan de las lavadoras que roban en Ucrania. Seguro que estarás deseando comprarte uno. Ya nos contarás la experiencia. Aunque no se podrá matricular en Europa por falta de medidas de seguridad siempre lo puedes conducir en circuitos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (7 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> El motor me imagino que lo sacan de las lavadoras que roban en Ucrania.


----------



## waukegan (7 Nov 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Datos bastante desactualizados de hace 7 meses.
> De hehco acaba de salir al mercado el primer coche electrico ruso.



Supongo que estarán un escalón por debajo de los chinos, que ya están un escalón por debajo de los occidentales. Hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, son propaganda.

Pero la cuestión es que los rusos comprarán coches chinos. Vale, no son Teslas, pero los coches chinos funcionan bien y hacen todo lo que debe hacer un coche sin problemas. Al final, sustituirán importaciones y ya está. Sigo sin ver de qué manera va a sufrir Rusia con los embargos. Sin embargo, lo que veo con total claridad es que es del género tonto ceder el mercado ruso de automoción a los chinos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## iases (7 Nov 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1253254



Podías poner la fuente, no ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)

iases dijo:


> Podías poner la fuente, no ?


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Nov 2022)

Desmontan ocho molinos en Alemania para extraer carbón

En España desmontando centrales termoeléctricas alimentadas por carbón y en Alemania recuperando las minas de carbón,


----------



## iases (8 Nov 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Desmontan ocho molinos en Alemania para extraer carbón
> 
> En España desmontando centrales termoeléctricas alimentadas por carbón y en Alemania recuperando las minas de carbón,



Tampoco vamos a cortarnos las venas, han quitado 5 mw y en europa se han instalado este año 20.000.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

*El gas y el petróleo caen con fuerza tras la retirada de Rusia de Jersón*
*El primero ha caído más de un 6% y el Brent ha cerrado con una disminución del 2,65%*








El Ejército ruso anunció hoy miércoles su retirada de la anexionada ciudad ucraniana de Jersón, la única capital regional bajo control ruso en todo el país.


"Proponemos trasladar la defensa a la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper", dijo el jefe de la agrupación de fuerzas que combaten en Ucrania, el general Serguéi Surovikin, al informar al ministro de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, quien aprobó ese repliegue.

De acuerdo con la opinión de varios analistas la decisión de abandonar la estratégica ciudad podría suponer un punto de no retorno para el conflicto bélico, cuyo final hoy parece vislumbrarse con moderada esperanza. De hecho, las cotizaciones más sensibles a la evolución del conflicto, la del gas y el petróleo se han orientado claramente a la baja. El primero ha descendido más de un 6% y el Brent ha cerrado con una disminución del 2,65%.

Sin embargo, el asesor de la oficina presidencial ucraniana Mijailo Podolyak reaccionó este miércoles con escepticismo al anuncio del Ejército ruso. "Las acciones dicen más que las palabras. No vemos señales de que Rusia vaya a marcharse de Jersón sin un combate", escribió el asesor en su cuenta de Twitter.

Podolyak afirmó que todavía hay tropas rusas en esa ciudad del sur de Ucrania -la única capital regional tomada por Rusia desde el inicio de la invasión- y que se están redirigiendo hacia la región reservas adicionales.

"Ucrania libera territorios en base a datos de sus servicios de inteligencia y no a declaraciones escenificadas en televisión", remachó, en referencia a la orden de retirada pronunciada por el ministro ruso de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú.

El repliegue ruso del tercio norte de la región sureña era un secreto a voces, ya que hacía días que se hablaba de que la bandera rusa ya no ondeaba en los edificios administrativos de su capital y semanas desde que las autoridades prorrusas habían procedido a la evacuación de la población civil a la orilla izquierda del Dniéper.

La retirada rusa supone una gran victoria para Ucrania, ya que ahora podrá liberar nuevos territorios en el sur del país limítrofe con la península de Crimea antes de la llegada del crudo invierno, cuando se espera que las bajas temperaturas dificulten los avances.

En principio, las tropas rusas abandonarían unos 3.800 kilómetros cuadrados, que habría que sumar a los casi 3.000 kilómetros cuadrados que los ucranianos ya controlan en Jersón, un 10 % de la superficie de toda la provincia.

Jersón era hasta ahora la única capital regional bajo control ruso en todo el país y que ocupó el pasado 1 de marzo. Estos han sido los momentos clave desde su ocupación.

1 marzo.- Rusia irrumpe en Jersón, en el mar Negro, y continúa el asedio a Mariúpol, puerto estratégico en el Donbás.

26 abril .- Rusia depone a alcalde de la ocupada Jersón.

11 mayo.-El Kremlin dice que los habitantes de Jersón decidirán si piden ingresar en Rusia.

18 mayo.-Al menos 3 muertos en un bombardeo ruso a una columna de vehículos en Jersón.

28 junio.-Detenido el alcalde de Jersón, Igor Kolyjayev, por no querer colaborar con las autoridades rusas.

20 julio.-Ucrania prácticamente destruye el puente sobre el río Dniéper en Jersón.

24 -28 julio.- Las tropas ucranianas avanzan hacia Jersón, tras días de bombardeos en los puentes sobre el río Dniéper (claves para el suministro de esta ciudad) y en un intento de reconquistarla.

24 agosto.-Las autoridades prorrusas de la región de Jersón, controlada ya prácticamente en su totalidad por las tropas rusas, acusan al Ejército ucraniano de disparar diez misiles HIMARS contra la localidad de Nueva Kajovka y la central hidroeléctrica local.

29 agosto.- Ucrania inicia a gran escala la contraofensiva en Jersón.

5 septiembre.- Las autoridades prorrusas aplazan el referéndum en la región de Jersón.

16 septiembre .-Las autoridades prorrusas de Jersón denuncian un ataque con misiles en la homónima capital de la provincia, mientras los servicios de emergencia de la autoproclamada república popular de Lugansk informan de la muerte del fiscal general en un atentado con bomba.

23 septiembre.- Comienzan los referendos sobre la incorporación a Rusia de los territorios ucranianos de Lugansk, Donetsk, Jersón y Zaporiyia, parcialmente controlados por las fuerzas rusas,

29 septiembre.-El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, reconoce la independencia de las regiones sureñas ucranianas de Jersón y Zaporiyia, paso previo a su anexión por parte de Rusia.

30 septiembre.- Rusia se anexiona la región de Jersón, al igual que las de Donetsk, Lugansk y Zaporiyia, sin controlarlas en su totalidad.

-El primer vicepresidente de la administración militar prorrusa de la región ucraniana de Jersón, Alexéi Katerínichev, encargado de seguridad, muere a consecuencia de un ataque de alta precisión con un misil HIMARS.

5 octubre.-El Ejército ruso se reagrupa en Jersón para responder a la contraofensiva ucraniana.

9 octubre.-Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas aseguran haber liberado de la ocupación rusa más de 1.170 kilómetros cuadrados en la región de Jersón.

16 octubre.-El Ministerio de Cultura de Ucrania denuncia el asesinato del director de la Orquesta Filarmónica de Jersón, Yuri Kerpatenko, por negarse a cooperar con las tropas rusas.

19 octubre.-El Ejército ucraniano pasa a la ofensiva en Jersón, mientras comienza la evacuación de civiles.

-Putin declara la ley marcial en las cuatro regiones anexionadas y evacua la región de Jersón.

21 octubre.-Zelenski acusa a Putin de querer volar una presa en Jersón en rio Dnieper y provocar una catástrofe a gran escala.

2 noviembre.-Ucrania lanza 24 misiles contra Jersón

3 noviembre.-Ucrania dice haber recuperado Jersón donde coloca su bandera, mientras Rusia prepara una posible retirada de sus tropas.

9 noviembre.-Rusia se retira de la anexionada ciudad de Jersón.











El gas y el petróleo caen con fuerza tras la retirada de Rusia de Jersón


El primero ha caído más de un 6% y el Brent ha cerrado con una disminución del 2,65%




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2022)

si pudiera yo me compraba un deportivo crimea ruso, peor no puedo, por las sanciones el coche sale por unos 8000€.

@Visilleras con la que se nos viene encima, vete probando de gigolo de catedráticas insatisfechas que hay que comer y beber lingotazos


----------



## iases (11 Nov 2022)

El pronóstico de un invierno suave genera esperanza de evitar la escasez de gas en Alemania - El Periódico de la Energía


La proyección de un invierno suave en Europa genera esperanzas de que Alemania pueda evitar una grave escasez de gas en los próximos meses. El servicio meteorológico del país, Deutsche…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

La tonelada de trigo está a 350


----------



## Jose (14 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La tonelada de trigo está a 350









No hay trigo en los Supermercados hace meses. 
Lo puedes comprar por amazon a 20€/ kg


----------



## visaman (15 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La tonelada de trigo está a 350



te veo de gigolo próximamente o en pluriempleo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260990
> 
> 
> No hay trigo en los Supermercados hace meses.
> Lo puedes comprar por amazon a 20€/ kg



chorrada para soya boys...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te veo de gigolo próximamente o en pluriempleo



h bajado a 325 Tras la humillante derrota rusa


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2022)

La inflación (de Reino Unido) ha seguido escalando y ha vuelto a tocar nuevos máximos impulsada, según ha desvelado la Oficina Nacional de Estadísticas británica (ONS), *por las facturas del gas y la electricidad* (pese a la limitación de los precios) *y por el encarecimiento de los alimentos*










La inflación de Reino Unido se desboca: supera el 11% en octubre, más de lo previsto


Malas noticias en Reino Unido. La inflación sigue desbocada, y ha subido mucho más de lo esperado en octubre. En concreto, los precios han escalado hasta el 11,1%, por encima de la cota prevista por el consenso, que auguraban un dato del 10,7% en el décimo mes del año. Toca así su cifra más alta...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## visaman (16 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> h bajado a 325 Tras la humillante derrota rusa



ya que estas buscame un coche diesel de segunda mano minimo 100cv mecanicamente fiable por 7000€ imprescindible pegatina ecologica, pack de 6 latunes de recompensa.

es en madrid


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2022)

Nuevo record en inflación en zona euro









Nuevo récord para la inflación de la zona euro: los precios suben un 10,6% en octubre


Nuevo récord histórico para la inflación de la zona euro. En octubre, el Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) se elevó hasta el 10,6%, según los datos de Eurostat, la oficina de estadística comunitaria, que rebaja una décima la cifra adelantada. Sin embargo, los precios se encarecen siete décimas...




www.bolsamania.com







Pero no pasa nada, los ejpertos dicen que hemos tocado techo

Lo mismo que dijeron en Abril, Junio, Julio... etc









La inflación toca techo en la OCDE: los precios suben un 10,2% en julio, pero se moderan por primera vez desde 2020


La inflación toca techo en julio en las economías avanzadas: los precios suben un 10,2% en la OCDE, y se moderan por primera vez desde 2020.




www.businessinsider.es













¿Ha tocado techo la inflación? Todo indica que esta vez sí


La noticia mala es que la inflación sigue en niveles estratosféricos. La buena es que al compararse con lo que sucedió el año pasado, el IPC tenderá a suavizarse por el llamado efecto base




www.elconfidencial.com













La inflación toca techo en la eurozona y deja una cifra histórica: 8,6% en junio


Escala otras ocho décimas desde el dato de mayo y se convierte en el mayor encarecimiento de precios de la historia de los países que integran la moneda única, impulsado por el auge en la energía y los alimentos.




www.lainformacion.com













¿La inflación ha tocado techo? Un indicador entierra los pronósticos más optimistas


Muchos analistas coinciden en que la inflación está tocando techo. Pero, ¿podemos ser tan optimistas? El IPRI dice que no y la industria ya lo sufre.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## asakopako (19 Nov 2022)

en enero de 2022 el IPC era del 6% oficial.


----------



## iases (19 Nov 2022)

Los operadores alemanes de almacenamiento de gas, optimistas para este invierno - El Periódico de la Energía


Los expertos de Alemania han planteado tres escenarios para el almacenamiento del gas dependiendo de las temperaturas de este invierno.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com






Parece que los alemanes no morirán de frío por ahora


----------



## El Mercader (20 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya que estas buscame un coche diesel de segunda mano minimo 100cv mecanicamente fiable por 7000€ imprescindible pegatina ecologica, pack de 6 latunes de recompensa.
> 
> es en madrid



Que no compres diésel, que cada vez va a estar más caro. Pillate un gasolina. 

Ya te he dicho que tengo echado el ojo a un cochazo con 150.000 Km, 200CV y con un único dueño que era un señor viejuno. 4800 pavos.
Te prometo que si al final me sale la cosa mal en España y me tengo que volver a USA, te digo donde pillarlo (si lo he comprado te lo vendo).

Por cierto, voy a necesitar curro en España, así que si necesitáis a un director técnico o a un administrador de sistemas o un programador de PHP, C, Go, Pyhon, Livecode o Dart/Flutter, dímelo. Ya sé que jamás voy a ganar en España lo que gano aquí, así que me conformo con poco.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Nov 2022)

Quejas en la UE por las ventajas de EE.UU a cuenta de las sanciones adoptadas por Bruselas contra Rusia y que estan dañando a la UE. De momento solo rajan anonimamente, pero algo empieza a ponerse tenso entre los mundialistas de ambos lados del Atlántico.









Europe accuses US of profiting from war


EU officials attack Joe Biden over sky-high gas prices, weapons sales and trade as Vladimir Putin’s war threatens to destroy Western unity.




www.politico.eu


----------



## iases (28 Nov 2022)

"El dato lo ha facilitado el consejero delegado de Enagás, Arturo Gonzalo Aizpiri, que ha coincidido con su homólogo de Iberdrola España, Mario Ruiz-Tagle, en el Foro Tendencias 2023, organizado por el diario El País. Aizpiri ha calificado de "extraordinario" el que, en plena temporada de invierno, España tenga un nivel de almacenamiento subterráneo que se sitúa en el 96,8%, mientras que en Europa se sitúa en el 94,8%. Ambos consejeros delegados han coincidido en que se está produciendo un "cambio de escenario" a positivo en el marco de la crisis energética actual en Europa."







Panorama - Los almacenes de gas en España, al 96,8% - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com





El plan era tener los almacenes al 80% el 1 de noviembre e ir bajando a lo largo del otoño/invierno. Estamos casi en diciembre con los almacenes al 95%.

La apocalipsis tendrá que esperar.


----------



## McFly (28 Nov 2022)

Como venga frio vamos a ver lo que duran. Por cierto banquisa de hielo en maximos en el artico


----------



## iases (28 Nov 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Como venga frio vamos a ver lo que duran. Por cierto banquisa de hielo en maximos en el artico



Pues más allá de la primavera. O te crees que noruega , Argelia, Azerbaiyán, Egipto, Israel, holanda, Rumanía , Nigeria, Uganda, catar, Arabia Saudí, Irak, EEUU, Canadá ............. Van a dejar de enviar gas esta noche ??


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Ala y el barril baja a 83 otra vez...


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2022)

Neolenguaje:

Mes pasado inflación Euro 10.3% Record... el caos

Este mes inflación Euro 10%... se ha moderado









La inflación de la zona euro da un ligero respiro y se modera al 10% en noviembre


El Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) de la zona euro ha moderado su avance interanual hasta el 10% en noviembre desde el récord histórico del 10,6% registrado en octubre, según los datos adelantados publicados por Eurostat, la oficina estadística de la Unión Europea. Una cifra que se ha situado...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Nov 2022)

Preocupan, y mucho, las palabras del CEO de Volkswagen sobre la situación de la industria automotriz en Europa


El sector del automóvil europeo está perdiendo la batalla con sus principales rivales: el asiático y el norteamericano. El director de operaciones de Volkswagen, Thomas Schäfer,.




www.motor.es





Las sanciones funcionan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

La gasolina en usa baja de 3 dolares el galón...sigue en picado hacia abajo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La gasolina en usa baja de 3 dolares el galón...sigue en picado hacia abajo



En usa aquí a remar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En usa aquí a remar



el brent empezo hoy a 89 y cierra a casi 84,,,bambolea mas que sabrina y su melonar


----------



## trukutruku (2 Dic 2022)

alguien sabe dónde consultar el estado de la reserva de petróleo de USA?


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> alguien sabe dónde consultar el estado de la reserva de petróleo de USA?









Homepage - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)







www.eia.gov


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2022)

Por ponerlo en algún lado:

Se trata del tipo de interés más alto en 10 años en letras (corto plazo)... nos acercamos uh uh









El Tesoro coloca 3.776 millones en deuda y eleva el interés ofrecido a niveles de 2012


El Tesoro Público ha colocado este miércoles 3.776,31 millones de euros en una subasta de letras a 6 y 12 meses, en el rango medio-bajo previsto, y lo ha hecho remunerando con los intereses más elevados de la última década en las letras a 6 meses, según los datos publicados por el Banco de España.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (8 Dic 2022)

*





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





EN resumen los inversores mobse creen n que bp o shell sean buenos montando molinillos para producir electricidad. Sus acciones han bajado y los fondos usanos se lanzan a comprar. 
NO PODIA DE SABERSE*

Please use the sharing tools found via the share button at the top or side of articles. Copying articles to share with others is a breach of FT.com T&Cs and Copyright Policy. Email licensing@ft.com to buy additional rights. Subscribers may share up to 10 or 20 articles per month using the gift article service. More information can be found here.
Subscribe to read | Financial Times

MENU Financial Times Sign In Try the new FT Edit app free for 30 days Subscribe EquitiesAdd to myFT US fund managers cross Atlantic to buy European oil stocks Shares of BP and Shell trade at sharp discounts to American peers after energy commodity rally The valuation spread between US and European supermajors has become ‘extreme’, analysts say © FT montage/Bloomberg US fund managers cross Atlantic to buy European oil stocks on twitter (opens in a new window) US fund managers cross Atlantic to buy European oil stocks on facebook (opens in a new window) US fund managers cross Atlantic to buy European oil stocks on linkedin (opens in a new window) US fund managers cross Atlantic to buy European oil stocks on whatsapp (opens in a new window) Save Nicholas Megaw and Derek Brower in New York 7 HOURS AGO 7 Print this page Receive free Equities updates We’ll send you a myFT Daily Digest email rounding up the latest Equities news every morning. European oil companies are attracting US investors who view them as cheap compared with the likes of ExxonMobil and Chevron after a furious rally in American energy stocks. The valuation gap between European and US supermajors is luring investors who don’t usually invest in Europe. London-listed BP recently became the second-largest holding at BlackRock’s $19bn US equity dividend fund, for example. The trend comes as some European fund managers avoid oil companies on environmental grounds. “Investors in the US are more amenable to energy investments than [fund managers] in Europe,” said Tony DeSpirito, BlackRock’s chief investment officer for US fundamental equities, who manages the equity dividend fund. Shares in European supermajors are trading at less than half the value of their US rivals when measured as a multiple of their expected profits over the next 12 months. Analysts at JPMorgan Chase say the spread has become “extreme”. The share prices of most global energy producers have gained this year as high oil and natural gas prices drive bumper profits. But performance has diverged between the regions. The S&P 500 energy sub-index is up 53 per cent in 2022, more than double the 18 per cent rise of Europe’s Stoxx 600 energy sub-index. Energy stocks have continued to outperform despite a recent reversal in oil prices, with Brent crude falling below $80 a barrel to its lowest levels of the year. Analysts said the resilience partly reflected unexpected strength in the price of natural gas and prices of longer-dated oil futures that have dropped less than spot prices. US energy companies’ rebound comes after years of underperformance that hit a low point when oil prices collapsed early in the coronavirus pandemic. ExxonMobil reported its first annual loss in more than a century in 2020 and was booted from the Dow Jones Industrial Average. But it reported record profits of nearly $20bn in the third quarter this year, driving its market capitalisation above $400bn. In Europe, companies have been hampered by a weaker economy, political risks such as windfall taxes and threats like a court ruling that forced Shell to revise its strategy last year. Some investors have also questioned European producers’ greater emphasis on diversifying away from oil and gas by building up new clean energy businesses. “Investors are saying, ‘You’re good at producing oil, not building wind farms’,” said Andrew Gillick, energy sector strategist at Enverus, a consultancy. “Investors are very clear about what Exxon and Chevron do. It’s not so clear to them any more what BP and Shell want to do.” Recommended Norway's Oil Fund Norwegian oil fund to vote against companies without net zero targets At the same time, some European asset managers have screened out oil companies based on environmental, social and governance criteria, given their business of producing planet-warming fossil fuels. “In Europe the shareholder base is less friendly to oil and gas companies,” said Fred Fromm, a portfolio manager at Franklin Templeton. While the US-based fund group considers environmental factors, “it’s about owning the best companies in an industry, versus thinking about ‘sustainability’ as own or don’t own an entire sector, which is a lot more prevalent in Europe”. Fromm said he had also been increasing his relative exposure to European energy stocks. “There’s always been a valuation gap for various reasons, but it is not normally this big,” he said. “Historically it has paid off to make that swap into the less expensive names.” European supermajors remain huge oil producers. “The business mix is . . . certainly not enough to justify the difference in valuations,” BlackRock’s DeSpirito said.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

el brent cierra a 76 euros el barril...


----------



## Charles B. (9 Dic 2022)

La ficción de la "guerra" ucraniana tiene tanta repercusión sobre nuestras vidas como la ficción del Coronamoto. Es decir, tanta como le quieras, o tus amos, le quieran dar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ficción de la "guerra" ucraniana tiene tanta repercusión sobre nuestras vidas como la ficción del Coronamoto. Es decir, tanta como le quieras, o tus amos, le quieran dar.



Bueno aquí con la excusa de Ucrania subiieonnel aceite de girasol a 4.5euris el litro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Ok si acaba la guerra.el Petroleo baja a 50.y demás..
Significará que volverán las galletas a estar a 95 céntimos?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

Nuevos precions 1 litro de aceite de girasol a 2,05 euros....ya queda menos para volver a 1,20 como estaba antes de la crisis


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya que estas buscame un coche diesel de segunda mano minimo 100cv mecanicamente fiable por 7000€ imprescindible pegatina ecologica, pack de 6 latunes de recompensa.
> 
> es en madrid



¿Pero usted no se había comprado ya uno? ¿lo quiere para la asistenta a la que se beneficia, o algo? queremos de saber.


----------



## Diegales (19 Dic 2022)

Confirmo lo anterior - A $2.39 el gallon he repostado yo esta manana en Texas. 



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La gasolina en usa baja de 3 dolares el galón...sigue en picado hacia abajo


----------



## pagesitoalegre (19 Dic 2022)

De siempre y mas ahora los mas espabilados saben o han sabido que en cuestion de la energia no habria ningun problema, y las consecuencias de ello me van dando la razon, precisamente lo ultimo en cuestion de poder y saber crear energia es que con la fision de los neutrones de un baso de agua se puede conseguir, suficiente energia como para una familia durante cien años.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> De siempre y mas ahora los mas espabilados saben o han sabido que en cuestion de la energia no habria ningun problema, y las consecuencias de ello me van dando la razon, precisamente lo ultimo en cuestion de poder y saber crear energia es que con la fision de los neutrones de un baso de agua se puede conseguir, suficiente energia como para una familia durante cien años.



Si y mañana mi coche se mueve con baterias grafeno, la realidad que necesitas 120M de barriles de petroleo para mover el mundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Los croasaints de chocolate paco del día has restado una unidad a sus bolsas..y ni bajan el precio...
Porque el arroz Paco día está a casi 1.49?.. también se cosechó en Ucrania?..


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (22 Dic 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Venga mi apuesta es que toda esta parafernalia lo han montado para cuando nos suban el gas +1500% la gente no se altere mucho y lo encuentre hasta razonable.



El gas a subido, porque tus eruros valen menos.... o te piensas que regalar dinero a todo cristo durante la pandemia es gratis?


----------



## pirivi-parava (22 Dic 2022)

*ÚLTIMA HORA |
Europa acelera las importanciones de Diesel ruso al nivel más alto desde marzo*


----------



## p_pin (27 Dic 2022)

*Rusia prohíbe la venta de petróleo a los países que suscriban un tope a su precio*

Esto ya no es rumor ni declaración es por Decreto









Rusia prohíbe la venta de petróleo a los países que suscriban un tope a su precio


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado un decreto que prohíbe el suministro de petróleo a los compradores que se unan a las medidas para limitar el precio del crudo ruso, como el tope de 60 dólares por barril fijado en el seno de la Unión Europea, que estará vigente entre el 1 de...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Ponix (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2022)

Y la leche día paco a 1 euro el litro ...y supongo que el ganadero seguirá recibiendo 20 centimos


----------



## Antiparras (30 Dic 2022)

El INE publica los datos del 3º trimestre. significativo el dato de los Hogares y la tasa de ahorro







Ahorro de los hogares en millones de euros






Esto lo arregla antonio con 200€


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Ene 2023)

Antiparras dijo:


> El INE publica los datos del 3º trimestre. significativo el dato de los Hogares y la tasa de ahorro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos años quemando el dinero de los ahorradores


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

he visto gente gastándose la pasta de la paga extra en reparar el coche, bajonazo brutal del consumo, campaña de navidad inexistente, uso mínimo de iluminación navideña, ausencia de gente consumiendo y cada vez menos postureo terracil, el horro el horror


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> he visto gente gastándose la pasta de la paga extra en reparar el coche, bajonazo brutal del consumo, campaña de navidad inexistente, uso mínimo de iluminación navideña, ausencia de gente consumiendo y cada vez menos postureo terracil, el horro el horror



Postureo Navideño oculta muchas cosas:
- Ocio en la calle = Botellon pack refresco y botella 15€
- Reciclar el vestido del año pasado = 0€
- Los cubos de basura vacios el 25 diciembre = Regalos chorras, pijamas, powerbank, adios a esas oled de 75 pulgadas
- No regalar en Papa Noel = Con el salario de diciembre compramos menos y regalamos solo en Reyes como manda la tradicion


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



no te quejes que tu, tu terraza y buena vida aun te la puedes pagar potentado


----------



## NormanMan (Domingo a la(s) 3:31 AM)

jo tia el mercadona es el verdadero culpable, especulan con la comida jijijijijijijijijij esto leo y veo habitualmente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 9:27 AM)

NormanMan dijo:


> jo tia el mercadona es el verdadero culpable, especulan con la comida jijijijijijijijijij esto leo y veo habitualmente



Y supongo que estarán pagando más al agricultor en origen eheheeh?...


----------



## NormanMan (Domingo a la(s) 2:06 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y supongo que estarán pagando más al agricultor en origen eheheeh?...



al agricultor le cuesta todo mas, así que no creo


----------



## CarlosAlcarajo (Domingo a la(s) 5:27 PM)

entro cago y salgo


----------



## p_pin (Martes a la(s) 12:32 PM)

E*l Tesoro Público ha colocado este martes 4.893,84 millones de euros en una subasta de letras a 6 y 12 meses*, en el rango medio-bajo previsto, y lo ha hecho remunerando con los intereses más elevados de la última década en ambas referencias, según los datos publicados por el Banco de España









El Tesoro capta 4.894 millones en la primera subasta del año y eleva el interés ofrecido


El Tesoro Público ha colocado este martes 4.893,84 millones de euros en una subasta de letras a 6 y 12 meses, en el rango medio-bajo previsto, y lo ha hecho remunerando con los intereses más elevados de la última década en ambas referencias, según los datos publicados por el Banco de España.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:46 PM)

vamos al lio visilleras cuanto te han subido el gintonic?


----------



## iases (Hoy a la(s) 12:53 PM)

El precio del gas, camino de bajar de los 60 €/MWh en pleno invierno - El Periódico de la Energía


El precio en el mercado TTF holandés regresa a los 65 €/MWh empujado por las buenas temperaturas registradas este invierno.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------

